# Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3



## rolf76 (19 November 2005)

_Fortsetzung des Threads Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 2 von diesem Posting._

*Berichte über Urteile gegen den Betreiber von avanio auf Rückzahlung*

http://www.test.de/themen/computer-telefon/meldung/-/1591819/1591819/

Einzelheiten zu diesem Verfahren: http://www.test.de/themen/computer-telefon/meldung/-Avanio-Internetzugang/1591819/1591819/1593014/

*Überblick über gepostete Schreiben an avani*, calland* und nexn*t:*

*Schreiben an die avani* GmbH & Co. KG:*
Condor (im Verbraucherschutz-Forum)
Gast ICKE
Gast Jörg
Gast Clique5
Heffer (im Onlinekosten.de-Forum)
Nora (im Geizkragen.de-Forum)
bau31888 (im Geizkragen.de-Forum)
Janka (im Winfuture-Forum)
*Antworten der avani* GmbH & Co. KG:*
_Standard-Email:_ an  Gast michi_gera, an Paul (im Heise-Forum)
_Standard-"Kulanz"-Brief:_ an Piratron (Geizkragen-Forum), an Gast Jörg, an Gast Clique-5, an Gast Yauser, an Kämmerer (Onlinekosten-Forum) 
_Varianten:_ an GammaRay, an  Gast ICKE
_individueller:_ an Gast Chrisalex
_zum Mahnverfahren:_ an puddis im Geizkragen.de-Forum
_zum Zeitpunkt der Kulanzgutschrift:_ an Gast stdin

*Schreiben an die calland* Telecom GmbH:*
Condor (im Verbraucherschutz-Forum)
Heffer (im Onlinekosten.de-Forum)
Nora (im Geizkragen.de-Forum)
*Antworten der calland* Telecom GmbH:*
_Standard-Email:_ an Gast
_Standardbrief:_ an Gast Clique5
_bemerkenswerte Email_ an Gast 161105
_Email_ an harald P.K (Verbraucherschutz-Forum)
*(Avani* Kunden erhalten angeblich keine Mahnungen mehr von nexn*t)*


*Schreiben an die nexn*t GmbH:*
Sportfreund2004
lp900
Condor (im Verbraucherschutz-Forum)
abstract
Gast
*Antworten der nexn*t GmbH:*
_Standardbrief?:_ an Gast
_Email:_ an Revilok
_vorläufige Aussetzung der Beitreibung:_ an knocker

*Schreiben an die Deutsche Telekom AG:*
Heffer (im Onlinekosten.de-Forum)
Janka (im Winfuture-Forum)
Meine Schreiben:


----------



## rolf76 (19 November 2005)

*Gepostete Strafanzeigen*

*Vorab: zur Frage der Strafbarkeit von "Falschanzeigen"*
Der Jurist, rolf76

*Vorab: zum Inhalt der Strafanzeige*
condor (im Verbraucherschutz-Forum)

*Überblick über gepostete Strafanzeigen:
*
Strafanzeige von lp900,    auch von jofant (Teltarif-Forum) gepostet
dazu Anregungen von TSCoreNinja und Condor (im Verbraucherschutz-Forum)

Strafanzeige von Der  Jurist (bzgl. Verhalten der nex*** GmbH)
Strafanzeige von TomBo
Strafanzeige von Peter 20034 (im Onlinekosten.de-Forum)
meine Strafanzeige:


----------



## rolf76 (19 November 2005)

*Sonstiges*

*Überblick über rechtliche Überlegungen*

*zum Abschluss von Clubmitgliedschaften durch eine internet-by-call-Einwahl*
Xdial.de: Clubmitgliedschaften nicht via anmeldefreiem Internet by Call möglich
"verbraucherrechtliches!": Unberechtigte Forderungen für Avanio Clubmitgliedschaft

*zur Bedeutung der (Nicht-)Veröffentlichung der AGB im Amtsblatt der Bundesnetzagentur*
rolf76  , KatzenHai

*zum Vorgehen gegen ungerechtfertigte Clubbeiträge*
Der Jurist
Condor (im Verbraucherschutz-Forum) 

*zur Lastschriftrückbuchung der Abbuchung durch die Dt. Telekom*
rolf76 , Gast guterrat, Revilok , rolf76 

*zur Abtretung von Forderungen und an wen Einwendungen zu richten sind*
Der Jurist 
Der Jurist 
rolf76 

*zum Mahnbescheid*
lp900
Thread "Der Mahnbescheid"

*zur Zahlung unter Vorbehalt* 
Der Jurist als Antwort auf rolf76

*Zur Strafbarkeit des Verhaltens von avan*o*
Condor (Verbraucherschutz-Forum)
*Überblick über Pressemitteilungen der Verbraucherzentralen*

Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen (26.10.05)
*Überblick über Medienberichte:*

Erneuter Fernsehbeitrag ct Magazin.TV: "Nachgefragt" (17.12.05)
HZ-Online: WEB-ZUGANG / Auch Smartsurfer-Nutzer betroffen - Preis versteckt erhöht   (13.12.2005)
Mainpost.de: Abzocke: Tausende Mitglieder gegen ihren Willen? (30.11.05)
Dialerschutz.de: Bundesnetzagentur kann Betroffenen nicht helfen (12.11.05)
Verbrauchernews.de: Kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaft wider Willen bei der avanio.NET Community (06.11.2005) 
Dialerschutz.de (05.11.05)
Dialerhilfe.de (05.11.05)
Onlinekosten.de (04.11.05)
Netzeitung.de (02.11.05)
N24.de (02.11.05)
Berlin-Bookmarks.de (01.11.05)
c't 22/2005, S. 98: Kostenfalle Internet-by-Call: Kassieren trotz Abrechnungsfehler, überraschende Grundgebühr [via c't; via oleco (pdf)]
Fernsehbeitrag der Sat.1-Sendung Planetopia (24.10.05)
Fernsehbeitrag ct Magazin.TV (15.10.05)
Onlinekosten.de (18.08.05)
*Überblick über Schriftverkehr mit Web.de*

Antwort von Web.de an Paul (im Heise-Forum)
*Überblick über gepostete Schreiben an den Datenschutzbeauftragten des Bundes:*

Sportfreund2004
*Überblick über gepostete Schreiben an die "Zentrale zur Bekämpfung unlauteren Wettbewerbs" *


----------



## technofreak (19 November 2005)

Ein großes Lob und Dank an rolf76 für die Mühe und Arbeit aus den  Threads mit z.Z  über 1100 Postings
 die wichtigen Informationen zu sammeln und  hier mit seinen eigenen Informationen und Attachments 
 gebündelt zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Gruß
tf


----------



## Der Jurist (19 November 2005)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Ein großes Lob und Dank an rolf76 für die Mühe und Arbeit aus den  Threads mit z.Z  über 1100 Postings
> die wichtigen Informationen zu sammeln und  hier mit seinen eigenen Informationen und Attachments
> gebündelt zur Verfügung zu stellen.
> 
> ...


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Dafür gibt es:  :thumb:  :thumb:  :thumb:
Bich ich froh, dass ein anderer auf diese Idee kam, sonst hätte ich das am Ende machen müssen, weil es unbedingt  notwendig ist. :holy:


----------



## Anonymous (19 November 2005)

Ich bin auch von der ganzen Sache betroffen und habe nach einem Monat Ruhe nun auch wieder die 4,50 € auf der Telefonrechnung. Das ist eine Sache, nun ist aber folgendes noch passiert. 
Meine Eltern haben diese Forderungen auch auf ihrer Rechnung obwohl sie weder Computer noch Internetkenntisse besitzen. Das scheint doch mehr als nur "[...]" zu sein. Da steckt schon viel mehr dahinter. 
Was denkt ihr dazu? 

Gruß


----------



## Der Jurist (19 November 2005)

Das dort an zweiter Stelle aufgeführte Urteil des Bundesgerichtshof ist auch hier besonders wertvoll. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## Reducal (19 November 2005)

Gast3412 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Eltern haben diese Forderungen auch auf ihrer Rechnung obwohl sie weder Computer noch Internetkenntisse besitzen.



Prüfe mal, ob da nicht womöglich jemand in den letzten Wochen z. B. mittels einem Laptop von dem Telefonanschluss aus ins Internet gegangen war. 

Sowas machen manchmal beispielsweise Handwerker, die so gleich die Rechnungen vor Ort ausdrucken. Habe das neulich erst bei meinen Eltern erlebt, die auch keinen PC haben und lediglich einen analogen Telefonanschluss. Der Klemptner (fix, wie war) fragte, ob er mal kurz das Telefon nutzen konnte - schwups war der Stecker raus und der zum Modem seines Laptop rin. Die Rechnung wurde über das Portal seiner Firma gebucht. Allerdings verwendete der Spezi in diesem Fall eine 0800er Einwahl.


----------



## Revilok (19 November 2005)

Gast3412 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Eltern haben diese Forderungen auch auf ihrer Rechnung obwohl sie weder Computer noch Internetkenntisse besitzen.


Eine Sache könnte noch sein, daß Deine Eltern Call-by-Call (nicht verwechseln mit Internet-by-Call) benutzt haben - im konkreten Fall die 01075. Da ich mich selbst auch nie üver Avanio eingewählt habe, aber diese Vorwahl benutzt habe, vermute ich bei mir einen ähnlichen Zusammenhang.

Wirft wieder meine alte Frage auf, wer eigentlich der Vertragspartner der Community ist: Der Besitzer der Tel.nr., der Nutzer, welcher die Anwahl durchgeführt hat, die Tel.nr. selbst ...
Wenn ich mich jetzt also mit einem Laptop bei einem Freund einwähle, wer ist dann der Vertragspartner??? :argl:.

Und noch mal eine Riesenlob an rolf76 für die Super-Arbeit  :respekt:.


----------



## Anonymous (19 November 2005)

Jetz kapier ich gar nix mehr, habe letzents nach zig Droh und Kündigungsanrufen gekündigt (damals 3,92 Euro am 29.09)

Jetz neue Telefonrechnung (November), wird wieder für den 29.09 abgebucht. Aber diesmal Über 8 Euro bei mir und 4.52 bei meiner Schwester (Wir haben Unternummern bei ISDN)

Trotz Kündigung und immer gleiches Datum

Was kann ich machen, ich mag mich mit dem [...] nimmer rumärgern...


----------



## Anonymous (20 November 2005)

Alex D schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann ich machen, ich mag mich mit dem [...] nimmer rumärgern...



na is doch klar: zahlen! - darauf spekulieren die nämlich, is halt zermürbungstaktik, denen is das egal, die sind ne firma die nix anderes zu tun haben, als sich damit zu beschäftigen, wir als normale menschen wollen uns aber nicht monate- oder gar jahrelang damit rumärgern, also was machen wir dann?... - ich glaub jetz weißt du, wie's läuft...


----------



## Anonymous (20 November 2005)

Hallo, auch von mir großes Lob für die Auflistung aller Infos  :thumb: 

Bin in sofern selber betroffen, als dass ich mich definitiv seit Juni/Juli nicht mehr über vanio.flexi eingewählt habe, aber in dieser und der vorletzten (2 von 3) Telekom-Rechnung die 4,50€ netto bezahlen musste (die Community-Mitgliedschaft hatte ich kürzlich gekündigt; offenbar nicht mehr rechtzeitig bzgl. der jüngsten Rechnung).

Frage: Aus einigen der Schreiben von Avanio (die Rolf79 -oder so- ja ganz prima aufgelistet hat : -) geht hervor, dass Avanio Rückbuchungen zusagt: Sind diese bei irgendjemandem denn schon angekommen??
Reicht somit ein Schreiben à la "ich war seit August nicht mehr über Sie online, erkenne jegliche Vertragsänderung wg. arlistiger Täuschung nicht an, und im übrigen verklag ich Sie spätestens nächste Woche" also tatsächlich aus?? Dann würd ich da auch mal so eine Kopie hinschicken; alles andere lohnt ja ökonomisch gesehen bei 2x4,50€=18DM nicht wirklich (sehr schade).

Gruß an alle, die sich hier so fleißig engagieren !!!

(Allein meine letzten 15 min dieses Textes waren schon wieder viel mehr als 9€ wert, wenn ich statt dessen gearbeit hätte, fuck, gibt es denn keine Macht, die solch einer Unternehmung mal ganz schnell den Hahn abdreht, und pauschal alles zurückbuchen lässt ?? *heul* )


----------



## Reducal (20 November 2005)

Ginger schrieb:
			
		

> ... dass Avanio Rückbuchungen zusagt: Sind diese bei irgendjemandem denn schon angekommen?


Bislang war davon hier im Forum noch nichts zu lesen.


----------



## Anonymous (20 November 2005)

Aber Komisch das es jetz 8,46 Eur bei mir sind. Etwa ne Tariferhöhung?
Die Leute von der Telekom können angeblich auch nur alle sonstigen Anbieter sperren jedoch keinen einzelnen!

Läßt sich da die Einzugsermächtigung auflösen und so überweisen (um Avanio gekürzt)
Aber das müsste man nun ja Monat für Monat bis an sein Lebensende selbst überweisen. Grrrr Die T-kom muss doch auch einzlne sperren lassen können....


----------



## Anonymous (20 November 2005)

*Avanio*

Ich habe jetzt noch mal bei meinen Eltern genau nachgefragt und dabei ist heraus gekommen, dass sie keinen Handwerker da hatten und auch nicht die 01075 gewählt haben.
Was bedeutet das jetzt?

Gruß


----------



## Marilyn (20 November 2005)

Hallo Gast,

selbstverständlich kann die Telekom Beträge einzelner Anbieter aus dem Einzug herausnehmen. Wenn Dir ein Mitarbeiter etwas anderes erzählt hat, dann ist das kompletter Blödsinn. Einfach die Telekom unter Angabe des Provider-Namens per Fax auffordern, den strittigen Betrag (plus MwSt.) nicht einzuziehen, und den Provider von der Nichtzahlung informieren.

Hat bei mir (Problem Quickdial Aktiv 1) geklappt - und sicher auch bei vielen anderen Betroffenen.

Schönen Sonntag

Marilyn


----------



## Reducal (20 November 2005)

*Re: Avanio*



			
				Gast3412 schrieb:
			
		

> Was bedeutet das jetzt?


Vier Möglichkeiten fallen mir da spontan ein:


- Abrechnungsfehler (beim falschen Telefonanschluss) durch Callando/Aviano
- Übertragung der falschen A-Teilnehmerdaten vom Netzbetreiber (T-Com) an den "anderen Anbieter" (Callando/Aviano)
- Deine Eltern können sich nicht mehr an die Einzelheiten erinnern _(frage mal, was sie zu genau der Zeit mit dem Telefon gemacht haben, wie die Einwahl am Einzelverbindungsnachweis protokolliert ist)_
- Verdacht des B....  :stumm:


----------



## Anonymous (20 November 2005)

@Gast und Gast8,46 €
Gratulation! Du und Du bist unfreiwilliges MitgliedMitglied! vanio.flexi und vanio.surf haben Du und  Du genutzt (3.96 € und 4,50 €) und damit für Dich und Dich zwei Mitgliedschaften erworben. Wenn es ein Sportverein wäre, könntest Du mit Dir selbst Tennis spielen. Ob es für Dich und Dich eventuell auch eine (natürlich unfreiwillige) Familienmitgliedschaft gibt, die Dir und Dir billiger kommt, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, obwohll ich und ich auch zwei Mithliedschaften habe. In "unserem" Verein ist aber bestimmt alles möglich, Hauptsache, die Beiträge werden bezahlt.

Warum machen wir eigentlich keinen Club für unfreiwillige avanio-community-Mitglieder auf? Mir schweben verschiedene Abteilungen vor: Montags treffen sich die Juristen, Dienstags die EDV-Cracks, Mittwochs die multiplen Mitglieder, Donnerstags die minderjährigen Unfreiwilligen, Freitags die Senioren, Samstags ...

Eine Farce


----------



## Catman (20 November 2005)

*avanio Mitgliedschaft...*

...das erinnert mich an Karl Valentin:
Im Januar die Juristen,
im Februar die EDV-Cracks,
im März die multiplen Mitglieder,
im April die minderjährigen Unfreiwilligen....

Wenn sich die c* a* Sache weiter so hinzieht, würde es sogar funktionieren   

Gruß Catman


----------



## Reiner1 (21 November 2005)

*Straft sie mit Verachtung...*

Ich kann nur empfehlen, nach den Widersprüchen einfach zu warten bis der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid eintrudelt oder das Ganze verjährt ist.
Alles darüber hinaus ist unnötige Arbeit. 
Ich gebe zu, daß ich zudem mehrere Briefe, Mails, und Telefonanrufe an a***, c***, und n**** getätigt habe, und mir einfach nicht einleuchten wollte, daß dort nicht ein gewisser Rest von gesundem Menschenverstand vorhanden ist. Jetzt weiß ich es besser....
Ich hätte auch mit einem Roboter kommunizieren können.

Mir scheint, die Telekom versucht, diese Stornierungen zu vermeiden, indem die (zumindest einige) Mitarbeiter angehalten werden, dies nicht zu tun. In meinem Fall hat man auch behauptet, das gehe nicht. Auf Nachfrage hieß es dann, es gehe nicht mehr. Nach einem Widerspruch (habe das doch kürzlich getan....) hieß es dann "macht die Kollegin....".
Notfalls wird eben künftig wieder überwiesen statt eingezogen, was die Telekom sicher nicht möchte.

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Drickes (21 November 2005)

Hallo in die Runde,
habe auch vor einigen Tagen die 2.Mahnung von N*N* bekommen.
Habe 2x C* angefaxt und den bekannten Müll als Antwort erhalten.
Bei T´s einmal den Betrag ausbuchen lassen und dann per Fax gebeten nichts an C* zu überweisen. Das hat auch geklappt, letzte Rechnung war ohne die €4,50   
Ich werde natürlich nicht bezahlen.
Hat schon jemand einen Mahnbescheid bekommen? 
Wie wird ein Mahnbescheid zugestellt? Habe keine Ahnung mit sowas.
Bin häufig einige Wochen unterwegs, da läuft immer alle Post im Postamt auf!
Ich möchte nicht auf kaltem Wege bezahlen müssen.
Danke


----------



## Anonymous (21 November 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Das dort an zweiter Stelle aufgeführte Urteil des Bundesgerichtshof ist auch hier besonders wertvoll. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken.



Das Urteil wurde heute veröffentlicht, Meldung bei heise.de/newsticker/meldung/66459


----------



## rolf76 (21 November 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Das dort an zweiter Stelle aufgeführte Urteil des Bundesgerichtshof ist auch hier besonders wertvoll. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken.


Ich sehe die Relevanz für die avanio-Geschichte (noch) nicht:   

Bei der Avanio-Clubgebühr zahlt doch vermutlich gar niemand unter Vorbehalt. Wer den Rechnungsposten noch nicht entdeckt hat, zahlt vorbehaltlos seine Telekomrechnung oder lässt die Telekom ohne Vorbehalt abbuchen. Wer die Rechnungsposten als rechtsgrundlos betrachtet, setzt bei der Telekom einen Einwand oder überweist nur den gekürzten Betrag. Bisher hat niemand davon berichtet, unter Vorbehalt gezahlt zu haben.

Davon, dass callando ohne entsprechende Abtretung einen eigenen Anspruch hat, geht doch auch callando gar nicht aus.


----------



## Captain Picard (21 November 2005)

Ohwei schrieb:
			
		

> Das Urteil wurde heute veröffentlicht, Meldung bei heise.de/newsticker/meldung/66459


nö, veröffentlicht wurde es bereits vor einigen Tagen, Heise kommt etwas spät mit der Meldung 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=12652
cp


----------



## Der Jurist (21 November 2005)

Dritte Variante:

Kosten entdeckt. Bei Telekom angehalten. Nexnet macht mürbe. Der Druck wird zu stark. Er zahlt, aber unter Vorbehalt der Rückforderung.
Wenn die Nervenstärkeren dann den Rechtsstreit durchgestanden haben, wird die Rückzahlungskarte gezogen.

So wird ein Schuh draus. Schließlich gehört schon eine gute Portion Dickfälligkeit dazu, die Mahnschreiben einfach wegzustecken.


----------



## rolf76 (21 November 2005)

Gut! Wer an eine der Firmen zahlen möchte, weil er sich (auch nach Lektüre dieses Beitrags) nicht sicher ist, ob die Forderung vielleicht doch berechtigt ist, kann dies unter Vorbehalt tun.

Falls es je zu Urteilen in der Angelegenheit kommen sollte (daran habe ich Zweifel), kann er sich dann an den Empfänger der unter Vorbehalt erfolgten Zahlung halten.

Wenn man damit rechnet, dass es nex*** noch länger als av*** oder call*** gibt, zahlt man also besser auf deren Verlangen? Oder noch sicherer: Erst auf Verlangen einer der eingeschalteten Kanzleien, und dann auch nur an diese?


----------



## rolf76 (21 November 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=127242#127242 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wird ein Mahnbescheid zugestellt? Habe keine Ahnung mit sowas. Bin häufig einige Wochen unterwegs, da läuft immer alle Post im Postamt auf!


*Die einschlägigen Vorschriften zur Zustellung des Mahnbescheids findest Du hier:*



			
				http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/zpo/__177.html schrieb:
			
		

> Das Schriftstück kann der Person, der zugestellt werden soll, an jedem Ort übergeben werden, an dem sie angetroffen wird.





			
				http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/zpo/__178.html schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Wird die Person, der zugestellt werden soll, in ihrer Wohnung, in dem Geschäftsraum oder in einer Gemeinschaftseinrichtung, in der sie wohnt, nicht angetroffen, kann das Schriftstück zugestellt werden
> 1.  in der Wohnung einem erwachsenen Familienangehörigen, einer in der Familie beschäftigten Person oder einem erwachsenen ständigen Mitbewohner,
> ...





			
				http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/zpo/__180.html schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die Zustellung nach § 178 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 oder 2 nicht ausführbar, kann das Schriftstück in einen zu der Wohnung oder dem Geschäftsraum gehörenden Briefkasten oder in eine ähnliche Vorrichtung eingelegt werden, die der Adressat für den Postempfang eingerichtet hat und die in der allgemein üblichen Art für eine sichere Aufbewahrung geeignet ist. Mit der Einlegung gilt das Schriftstück als zugestellt. Der Zusteller vermerkt auf dem Umschlag des zuzustellenden Schriftstücks das Datum der Zustellung.





			
				http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/zpo/__181.html schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Ist die Zustellung nach § 178 Abs. 1 Nr. 3 oder § 180 nicht ausführbar, kann das zuzustellende Schriftstück auf der Geschäftsstelle des Amtsgerichts, in dessen Bezirk der Ort der Zustellung liegt, niedergelegt werden. Wird die Post mit der Ausführung der Zustellung beauftragt, ist das zuzustellende Schriftstück am Ort der Zustellung oder am Ort des Amtsgerichts bei einer von der Post dafür bestimmten Stelle niederzulegen. Über die Niederlegung ist eine schriftliche Mitteilung auf dem vorgesehenen Formular unter der Anschrift der Person, der zugestellt werden soll, in der bei gewöhnlichen Briefen üblichen Weise abzugeben oder, wenn das nicht möglich ist, an der Tür der Wohnung, des Geschäftsraums oder der Gemeinschaftseinrichtung anzuheften. Das Schriftstück gilt mit der Abgabe der schriftlichen Mitteilung als zugestellt. Der Zusteller vermerkt auf dem Umschlag des zuzustellenden Schriftstücks das Datum der Zustellung.





			
				http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/zpo/__692.html schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Der Mahnbescheid enthält:
> ...
> 2.  den Hinweis, daß das Gericht nicht geprüft hat, ob dem Antragsteller der geltend gemachte Anspruch zusteht;
> 3.  die Aufforderung, innerhalb von zwei Wochen seit der Zustellung des
> ...





			
				http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/zpo/__699.html schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Auf der Grundlage des Mahnbescheids erläßt das Gericht auf Antrag einen Vollstreckungsbescheid, wenn der Antragsgegner nicht rechtzeitig Widerspruch erhoben hat.





			
				http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/zpo/__700.html schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Der Vollstreckungsbescheid steht einem für vorläufig vollstreckbar erklärten Versäumnisurteil gleich.





			
				http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/zpo/__339.html schrieb:
			
		

> 1) Die Einspruchsfrist beträgt zwei Wochen; sie ist eine Notfrist und beginnt mit der Zustellung des Versäumnisurteils.





			
				http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/zpo/__233.html schrieb:
			
		

> War eine Partei ohne ihr Verschulden verhindert, eine Notfrist oder die Frist zur Begründung der Berufung, der Revision, der Nichtzulassungsbeschwerde, der Rechtsbeschwerde oder der Beschwerde nach §§ 621e, 629a Abs. 2 oder die Frist des § 234 Abs. 1 einzuhalten, so ist ihr auf Antrag Wiedereinsetzung in den vorigen Stand zu gewähren.





			
				http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/zpo/__234.html schrieb:
			
		

> 1) Die Wiedereinsetzung muß innerhalb einer zweiwöchigen Frist beantragt werden. ...
> (2) Die Frist beginnt mit dem Tag, an dem das Hindernis behoben ist.
> (3) Nach Ablauf eines Jahres, von dem Ende der versäumten Frist an gerechnet, kann die Wiedereinsetzung nicht mehr beantragt werden.





			
				http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/zpo/__342.html schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Einspruch zulässig, so wird der Prozeß, soweit der Einspruch reicht, in die Lage zurückversetzt, in der er sich vor Eintritt der Versäumnis befand.





			
				http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/zpo/__700.html schrieb:
			
		

> (3) Wird Einspruch eingelegt, so gibt das Gericht, das den Vollstreckungsbescheid erlassen hat, den Rechtsstreit von Amts wegen an das Gericht ab, das in dem Mahnbescheid gemäß § 692 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 bezeichnet worden ist, ...


*FAZIT:* Zugestellt wird der Mahnbescheid auch bei vorübergehender Abwesenheit vom Wohnsitz. Wenn zwei Wochen nach Zustellung gegen den Mahnbescheid kein Widerspruch eingelegt worden ist, kann der angebliche Gläubiger der Forderung einen Vollstreckungsbescheid beantragen. Dieser kann auf die gleiche Weise zugestellt werden. 

Gegen den Vollstreckungsbescheid kann binnen zwei Wochen ab Zustellung Einspruch eingelegt werden mit der Folge, dass - wie bei einem Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid - die Sache an das im Mahnbescheid genannte Gericht abgegeben wird und dort verhandelt wird.  Wer ohne Verschulden gehindert war, binnen zwei Wochen _ab Zustellung_ Einspruch gegen den Vollstreckungsbescheid einzulegen, kann binnen zwei Wochen _ab Wegfall des Hinderungsgrundes_ einen Antrag auf Wiedereinsetzung in den vorigen Stand stellen. Dieser Antrag ist aber nach Ablauf eines Jahres ab Fristversäumung nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## Drickes (22 November 2005)

Hallo Rolf76,
herzlichen Dank für die Ausführungen. Jetzt sehe ich klarer.
Ich hatte Zuststellung mit Einschreiben durcheinander gebracht.
Bei längerer Abwesendheit beantragen wir immer Lagerservice bei der Post.

Auch können wir immer unsere Abwesendheit mittels Tankquittungen usw. beweisen. Vieles läuft auch über C.Card.
Ich werde aber auch noch unseren Postzusteller fragen wie sowas gehandhabt wird.
Vieleicht stelle ich auch noch Strafanzeiege.
Nochmals Dankeschön für die Ausführungen.
Heinz


----------



## Anonymous (22 November 2005)

*Zentrale zur Bekämpfung unlauteren Wettbewerbs*

Hallo,

erst einmal von mir auch herlichen Dank besonders an rolf76 für die Zusammenstellung :thumb:  :thumb:  :thumb: !!!

Weil ich nun wirklich einen guten Überblick bekommen habe und auch alles versuchen möchte, etwas zu unternehmen, habe ich folgende Frage:

Wie ist das mit der Beschwerde an die Zentrale zur Bekämpfung unlauteren Wettbewerbs weiter gegangen? Lohnt es sich, dass ich dort auch hinschreibe ??? Reicht das per Email? Möchte nichts unversucht lassen !

Vielen Dank an alle Aktiven ...


----------



## rolf76 (22 November 2005)

*Re: Zentrale zur Bekämpfung unlauteren Wettbewerbs*



			
				Widerstand schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist das mit der Beschwerde an die Zentrale zur Bekämpfung unlauteren Wettbewerbs weiter gegangen? Lohnt es sich, dass ich dort auch hinschreibe ??? Reicht das per Email?


Ich habe bisher nur per Email den hier veröffentlichten Schriftwechsel geführt. Ob es sich gelohnt hat, kann ich daher noch nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Catman (22 November 2005)

*Die erste mahnung ist da...*

Heute ist bei mir die 1. Mahnung von NN eingetrudelt. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage, soll ich überhaupt reagieren und wenn, ist das folgende Schreiben (speziell der 2. Absatz) an NN so in Ordnung?

_„Mahnung wegen Telefongebühren, Ihre Kd.Nr. ……………..………….. 
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 
die im Betreff angegebene Forderung habe ich gegenüber der Fa. avanio/callando durch Widerspruch bestritten. Die Fa. avanio/callando hat die von mir geforderten Nachweise nach § 16 TKV noch nicht vorgelegt. Bis zum Eingang dieser Unterlagen mache ich von meinem Zurückbehaltungsrecht (§ 273 BGB) Gebrauch.
Bitte nehmen Sie zur Kenntnis, dass ich unter diesen Voraussetzungen keinerlei Mahn- oder Inkassokosten übernehmen kann.
Bedingt durch die bereits heftigen öffentlichen Diskussionen um Ihre zweifelhaften Geschäftspraktiken fordere ich Sie hiermit auf, in Zukunft weitere vermeintliche „Mahnungen“ an mich zu unterlassen. Sollten Sie dies nicht tun, sehe ich mich gezwungen, negative Feststellungsklage gegen Sie zu erheben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen_

Interessanterweise ist auf meiner letzten Telefonrechnung kein "Mitgliedsbeitrag von av*/ca* vorhanden, die scheinen also meinen Widerspruch erhalten zu haben, nur auf die Bestätigung seitens derer warte ich noch......
Gruß Catman


----------



## SEP (22 November 2005)

*Re: Die erste mahnung ist da...*



			
				Catman schrieb:
			
		

> ... und wenn, ist das folgende Schreiben (speziell der 2. Absatz) an NN so in Ordnung?
> 
> _(...)Bitte nehmen Sie zur Kenntnis, dass ich unter diesen Voraussetzungen keinerlei Mahn- oder Inkassokosten übernehmen kann.
> Bedingt durch die bereits heftigen öffentlichen Diskussionen um Ihre zweifelhaften Geschäftspraktiken fordere ich Sie hiermit auf, in Zukunft weitere vermeintliche „Mahnungen“ an mich zu unterlassen. Sollten Sie dies nicht tun, sehe ich mich gezwungen, negative Feststellungsklage gegen Sie zu erheben._



Auf diese konkrete Einzelfallfrage zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird hier keine Antwort gegeben werden.
Es wird anheim gestellt, rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen gem. Rechtsberatungsgesetz zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
Auf die (Nutzungsbedingungen NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.
:stumm:


----------



## Anonymous (23 November 2005)

*Re: Die erste mahnung ist da...*



			
				Catman schrieb:
			
		

> _Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> die im Betreff angegebene Forderung habe ich gegenüber der Fa. avanio/callando durch Widerspruch bestritten. Die Fa. avanio/callando hat die von mir geforderten Nachweise nach § 16 TKV noch nicht vorgelegt. Bis zum Eingang dieser Unterlagen mache ich von meinem Zurückbehaltungsrecht (§ 273 BGB) Gebrauch.
> Bitte nehmen Sie zur Kenntnis, dass ich unter diesen Voraussetzungen keinerlei Mahn- oder Inkassokosten übernehmen kann.
> Bedingt durch die bereits heftigen öffentlichen Diskussionen um Ihre zweifelhaften Geschäftspraktiken fordere ich Sie hiermit auf, in Zukunft weitere vermeintliche „Mahnungen“ an mich zu unterlassen. Sollten Sie dies nicht tun, sehe ich mich gezwungen, negative Feststellungsklage gegen Sie zu erheben._



Ich möchte nur erwähnen, dass ich genau dieses Schreiben gestern Abend als Fax an N*XN*T abgesetzt habe. Denn gestern war bei mir ebenfalls deren erste Mahnung (natürlich trotz Kulanzkündigung und Gutschriftsversprechen) im Kasten. Einziger Unterschied ist, dass ich statt deiner letzten zwei Sätze die Vorlage der Forderungsabtretungsurkunde verlangt habe. Ich hoffe, dass nun deren Schreiben mit "sie müssen an die N*XN*T auf jeden Fall erst mal zahlen, weil eine Zahlungsverpflichtung unabhängig von Av*ni*/C*ll*nd*-Antworten besteht" kommt. Dann werde ich endlich meine Strafanzeige mit diesem Antwortgehabe als Anhang abschicken.


----------



## karacho (23 November 2005)

Mahlzeit.

Also ich habe vor vier Wochen die 2. Mahnung von NN bekommen und seit her ist Ruhe.
Hatte nach der ersten Mahnung Einspruch erhoben, seither pflege ich ruhiges Schweigen.
Ich  werde auf nichts mehr reagieren, was mit den  :argue: ..-Firmen zu tun hat.
Sollte wider Erwarten doch mal ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid an mich gesendet werden, werde ich wieder aktiv.
Bis dahin hören und sehen die von mir nix.
Denke mittlerweile ist die Sache am Auslaufen...


----------



## rolf76 (23 November 2005)

karacho schrieb:
			
		

> habe vor vier Wochen die 2. Mahnung von NN bekommen und seit her ist Ruhe.
> ...
> Denke mittlerweile ist die Sache am Auslaufen...


Vielleicht ist Dein Fall gerade auf dem Weg von nexnet zu Accumio oder Intrum...



			
				http://www.nexnet.de/produkte.htm#inkasso schrieb:
			
		

> nexnet]·· Mahnwesen
> Ihre Kunden wollen nicht zahlen? Wir erstellen für Sie die erste und wenn nötig, auch die zweite Mahnung an Ihre Kunden, drucken und versenden diese. Im Anschluss werden die Zahlungseingänge überwacht und Anfragen telefonisch oder schriftlich beantwortet.
> 
> ··Inkasso
> Endkunden, die auch nach der 2. Mahnung nicht zahlungswillig sind, werden zum Inkasso abgegeben. Die gerichtliche Beitreibung von Aussenständen übernehmen unsere Inkassopartner, die Accumio Finance Services GmbH und die Intrum Justitia Inkasso GmbH.


----------



## karacho (23 November 2005)

Werde trotzdem nicht reagieren


----------



## Marilyn (23 November 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte diejenigen, die den Beitrag von Rechtsanwalt Joachim Geburtig im Verbraucherschutz-Forum vom 22.11., 21:25 "Nexnet verzichtet auf Forderungen" noch nicht gesehen haben, hiermit darauf aufmerksam machen.
Stichwort: Grundgebührenfalle beim IbC von avanio


Heureka 
Marilyn


----------



## rolf76 (23 November 2005)

Der gerade bejubelte Beitrag lautet im Volltext:



> "Nexnet verzichtet auf Forderungen
> 
> Nach Kontaktaufnahme mit Nexnet verzichtet das Unternehmen, ohne Anerkennung eines Rechtsgrundes auf die Forderungen von "Avanio" und bucht die Forderung aus.
> 
> Internetlinks: www.***.info"



Klingt ein wenig nach Werbung für den Anwalt (der Link führt zur HP des Anwalts...)


----------



## KatzenHai (23 November 2005)

Wahrscheinlich meint er "meine Kontaktaufnahme" - die Erfahrungen hier im Forum sprechen eine etwas andere Sprache ...

Ansonsten: Für den ausführlichen juristischen Erguss im Artikel kollegialen :respekt:


----------



## Marilyn (23 November 2005)

Die Erfahrungen der Teilnehmer dieses und anderer Foren bezogen sich auch im wesentlichen auf einen Zeitraum vor dieser Meldung im Verbraucheschutz-Forum.
Nach allen Beiträgen, die ich bisher von ihm gelesen habe, scheint sich Herr Geburtig sehr für den Verbraucherschutz zu engagieren.

Vielleicht trägt der heute Beitrag im VbSch-Forum von 16:15 ('Streit ist beigelegt') zur weiteren Erhellung bei.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn es sich für alle so günstig lösen würde ...

Grüße
Marilyn


----------



## rolf76 (23 November 2005)

Marilyn schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht trägt der heute Beitrag im VbSch-Forum von 16:15 ('Streit ist beigelegt') zur weiteren Erhellung bei.



Dieser in der Tat handfestere Beitrag findet sich hier. Darin zitiert harald P.K aus einer email von callando:



> ...Wir haben mit dem Inkassobüro NexNet GmbH vereinbart, dass Avanio Kunden
> bezüglich der in Rechnung gestellten Grundgebühr keine Mahnungen mehr
> erhalten.
> 
> ...


Rette sich, wer (noch) kann?


----------



## Anonymous (23 November 2005)

Interessant wäre, was "Harald P.K." vorher an Callando geschrieben hat, dass es zu dieser Antwort kam...


Und eine andere Frage, die mir auf der Zunge liegt: Wird auf der nächsten Rechnung wieder die Grundgebühr (dann schon zum dritten Mal) berechnet werden, nachdem trotz Kulanzkündigung nach meinem Widerspruch zur ersten Inrechnungstellung eine zweite Inrechnungstellung im Folgemonat zu finden war?


----------



## Anonymous (23 November 2005)

_SEP schrieb:_


> Auf diese konkrete Einzelfallfrage zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird hier keine Antwort gegeben werden



Sorry, ich wusste nicht, dass die Frage als Aufforderung zur Rechtsberatung galt, Danke für den Hinweis.
Ich habe jedenfalls den Text  so (oder so ähnlich...) an NN rausgefaxt, bevor ich die neuen Threads zum Thema gelesen habe. So wie es scheint, muss ich jetzt ca* auch noch ein wenig drohen, dass die meinen Mahnlauf bei NN stoppen.

Gruß Catman


----------



## Catman (23 November 2005)

Uuups, Sorry das war ich grade. Habe übersehen, dass ich nicht angemeldet war....
...aber jetzt!


----------



## Anonymous (23 November 2005)

*"Der Streit ist beigelegt...."*

Ob das wirklich der Fall ist,bleibt abzuwarten.Auffällig ist auf jeden Fall,daß die Ca... immer alle möglichen Daten braucht.Ich habe einmalig und per normalem Brief widersprochen.Ca..hat geantwortet (mit "Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren" ..) und wollte eben diese Daten haben,man könne sonst nicht bearbeiten.Avanio hat überhaupt nicht reagiert,Nexnet ist bisher nicht in Erscheinung getreten,wurde auch von Ca.. im Schreiben nicht erwähnt.
Von mir bekommen die weder Daten noch Geld.(Telekom hat da bisher ordentlich mitgespielt,auch ein Rückbuchung und gekürzte Wiedereinzahlung sind völlig problem - und kostenlos gelaufen.)
Wie sehr die ganze Sache stinkt zeigt mir meine neue Telefonrechnung von heute - nach einem Monat Pause stehen die berühmten 4,50 € wieder mal drauf.Nur dass Ca.. mittlerweile eine neue Adresse hat: in 65396 Walluf.
Was für eine seltener Zufall,dass die ausgerechnet jetzt umziehen...

Nebenbei noch eine Entschuldigung von mir:habe heute nachmittag diese Info ohne es zu merken  unter "Neues Thema" abgeschickt.(Callando-Flucht nach... braucht ihr nicht aufrufen-spart Zeit)


----------



## Anonymous (24 November 2005)

*komisch ist das schon !!!!!*



			
				Matola schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Auffällig ist auf jeden Fall,daß die Ca... immer alle möglichen Daten braucht.Ich habe einmalig und per normalem Brief widersprochen.Ca..hat geantwortet (mit "Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren" ..) und wollte eben diese Daten haben,man könne sonst nicht bearbeiten.Avanio hat überhaupt nicht reagiert,Nexnet ist bisher nicht in Erscheinung getreten,wurde auch von Ca.. im Schreiben nicht erwähnt [...]



Irgendwie scheint sich hier mein Verdacht zu bestätigen, dass wir, die der Aufforderung gefolgt sind, die Daten zuzusenden, in die Falle getappt sind. "Matola" hat noch keine Mahnungen von NN, da offenbar der C* u. A* die entsprechenden Daten fehlen. Die DT gibt die Daten möglicherweise auch nach Aufforderung nicht an Dritte weiter. Mit diesem tollen Trick kommen A* bzw. C* an meine Daten (Name, Adresse, Telefonnummer ...), die sie dann sofort (offensichtlich egal, wie es läuft) an NN weiter gibt. Existiert denn irgend jemand, der nicht gezahlt hat und gleichzeitig keinen schriftlichen Widerspruch an A* od. C* gesendet hat ?
Ist diesem möglicherweise nichts widerfahren, weil die persönlichen Daten den entsprechenden Firmen fehlten und auch nicht bei der DT angefordert werden konnten, weil eben keine Grundlage für eine Forderung besteht ? Hab´ich mich somit selbst in diese Falle hinein manövriert?  :bigcry:


----------



## Anonymous (24 November 2005)

*NN verzichtet aus was jetzt genau ?????*

Bei dem Beitrag des Rchtsanwaltes J.G. im Verbraucherschutzforum verstehe ich nicht, worauf sich das bezieht. Verzichtet NN* in einem individuellen Fall od. ist das eine allg. Aussage? Wer hat da wo und für wen nachgefragt? Link zum o.a. Beitrag: http://www.Verbraucherschutz-Forum.de/?show=IERR

Einen weiteren (in diesem Falle einen wirklich aufmunternden) Beitrag habe ich zu einem ähnlichen Thema aus dem Jahre 2003 im Verbraucherschutzforum gefunden, wo es um ein Inkassounternehmen geht, das versucht hat, eine Durchsetzung einer unberechtigte Forderung aus 0190er-Nutzung gerichtlich zu erwirken. Und wie soll ich es sagen: ES GAB EIN HAPPY END !!! 0 

Aber lest selbst: 

http://www.Verbraucherschutz-Forum.de/?show=EguP[/code]


----------



## NochEiner (24 November 2005)

Hallo, 

wie ich jetzt festellen musste, gehöre ich auch zu den ungewollten Clubmitgliedern von a.... . :cry: 

Auch ich werde rechtliche Schritte gegen a.... erheben. :argue: 

Dafür besten Dank für die entspr. Vorlagen und deren Zusammenfassung.


Darüber hinaus möchte ich noch einen Umstand beisteueren - keine Ahnung ob dieses rechtlich von Bedeutung ist - der die Gemeinsamkeit der AGBs von Avanio und Freenet darstellt. 

Gefunden im Forum von freenet: 
http://forum.freenet.de/app/m/_t174...Avanio_und_Freenet_Fragen_zu_Tarife_freenetde _Dienste.html


----------



## rolf76 (24 November 2005)

NochEiner schrieb:
			
		

> Darüber hinaus möchte ich noch einen Umstand beisteueren - keine Ahnung ob dieses rechtlich von Bedeutung ist - der die Gemeinsamkeit der AGBs von Avanio und Freenet darstellt.



Das könnte für denjenigen rechtlich bedeutsam sein, der die Urheberrechte an den AGBs zu haben glaubt... Für die hier relevante Frage der wirksamen Einbeziehung und der Wirksamkeit der AGB spielt das keine Rolle.


----------



## Anonymous (24 November 2005)

*Re: komisch ist das schon !!!!!*



			
				Nachtschwärmer schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie scheint sich hier mein Verdacht zu bestätigen, dass wir, die der Aufforderung gefolgt sind, die Daten zuzusenden, in die Falle getappt sind. "Matola" hat noch keine Mahnungen von NN, da offenbar der C* u. A* die entsprechenden Daten fehlen. Die DT gibt die Daten möglicherweise auch nach Aufforderung nicht an Dritte weiter. Mit diesem tollen Trick kommen A* bzw. C* an meine Daten (Name, Adresse, Telefonnummer ...), die sie dann sofort (offensichtlich egal, wie es läuft) an NN weiter gibt. Existiert denn irgend jemand, der nicht gezahlt hat und gleichzeitig keinen schriftlichen Widerspruch an A* od. C* gesendet hat ?
> Ist diesem möglicherweise nichts widerfahren, weil die persönlichen Daten den entsprechenden Firmen fehlten und auch nicht bei der DT angefordert werden konnten, weil eben keine Grundlage für eine Forderung besteht ? Hab´ich mich somit selbst in diese Falle hinein manövriert?  :bigcry:



Die Telekom übermittelt allen anderen Anbietern standardmäßig alle Daten, die zur Bearbeitung von Reklamationen und zur Beitreibung von Forderungen notwendig sind.

Das sind im Wesentlichen Name und Anschrift sowie Rechnungsnummer und -Datum sowie die Buchungskontonummer.

Wenn Du nun Einwendungen bei callando gegen die Rechnung erhebst, callando aber nicht die Möglichkeit gibst den Einwand zu bearbeiten weil Du Dich nicht identifizieren lassen willst - warum schreibst Du dann dorthin?


----------



## NochEiner (24 November 2005)

*Re: komisch ist das schon !!!!!*



> ArtikelErstellt: Sa, 17.09.2005, 00:34    Betreff:  	Mit Zitat antworten
> GammaRay schrieb:
> Es wurde hier schon im Juni über Handelsregistereinträge diskutiert und die Firma ist imho auch etwa seit dieser Zeit aktiv.
> 
> ...



Irgendwie muss es die aber 2004 auch gegeben haben:
http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:MfpKh8_a0k8J:www.avanio.net/hilfe.html+&hl=de

Man beachte das Copyright von 2004.


----------



## rolf76 (24 November 2005)

*Re: komisch ist das schon !!!!!*



			
				NochEiner schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie muss es die aber 2004 auch gegeben haben:
> http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:MfpKh8_a0k8J:www.avanio.net/hilfe.html+&hl=de
> Man beachte das Copyright von 2004.


Dieser Schnappschuss ist vom 13. Nov. 2005. Was soll denn ein Schnappschuss vom 13.11.2005 darüber sagen, ob avanio schon seit 2004 existiert? _(Nachtrag: Ich habe von der Seite am 16.10.2005 eine Kopie gespeichert, da stand auch schon "2004")_

Der Hinweis auf das "Copyright 2004" stinkt umso mehr, wenn man sich die Schnappschüsse von Reducal vom 23.09.2005 anschaut: "Copyright 2005".


----------



## Anonymous (24 November 2005)

*Bisher alles nur per Email*

Hallo.
Ich verfolge auch schon länger dieses Thema hier. Bei mir sieht's momentan so aus:
Erste Community-Gebühr für August hatte ich leider nicht bemerkt, die Zweite Gebühr bei der Telek. sperren lassen. Ich habe bisher nur E-Mails an A und C geschíckt. Kein Fax, kein Brief etc.
Es kamen auch nur die bekannten Standardantworten zurück.
Obwohl in der Antwortmail ja etwas von 4 Wochen Kündigungsfrist usw. drin stand und ich sollte mich doch per Fax oder Brief melden ist auf der neuen T.-Rechnung der Betrag nicht mehr drauf. Von Nexn. kam bisher auch noch nichts. Bin ja mal gespannt, ob sich da noch was tut, oder die Geschichte ein Ende hat.


----------



## Anonymous (24 November 2005)

*Mahnbescheid*



			
				Drickes schrieb:
			
		

> Bei längerer Abwesendheit beantragen wir immer Lagerservice bei der Post.
> 
> Auch können wir immer unsere Abwesendheit mittels Tankquittungen usw. beweisen. Vieles läuft auch über C.Card.



Hallo liebe Mit-Clubmitglieder,

zu den Mahnbescheiden noch ein Hinweis und auch eine Frage:
Wenn nicht widersprochen wird, muss mit einem Schufa-Eintrag und damit mit unangenehmen Folgen gerechnet werden.
Wie sieht das bei verspätetem Einspruch und "Wiedereinsetzung in den alten Stand" aus?

Hintergrund meiner Frage: Ich bin z.Zt. bei 2.Mahnung von NN und bald im Urlaub.

Zum Schluss noch (obligatorisch aber absolut angezeigt): Ein reisiges Dankeschön an alle die sich hier so engagiert einbringen!

Erwin


----------



## rolf76 (24 November 2005)

*Re: Mahnbescheid*



			
				Gast773 schrieb:
			
		

> eine Frage:
> Wenn nicht widersprochen wird, muss mit einem Schufa-Eintrag und damit mit unangenehmen Folgen gerechnet werden.



Zur Schufa gibt es hier einen Beitrag von Der Jurist und eine Diskussion dazu.


----------



## NochEiner (24 November 2005)

Könnte man nicht auch u. a. Gerichtsurteil auf a.... oder c... anwenden?
Ich weiß, a... und c... sind kein Mehrwertdienst, aber gewisse Abschnitte über die Begründung des Urteils würde für a.... in gewisserweise zutreffen.

_Quelle: *[...]*

Kein Vertrag über die Erbringung von Verbindungsleistungen

Urteil des BGH vom 28.07.2005, AZ III ZR 3/05

Leitsatz BGH:
a) Zwischen dem Inhaber eines Telefonanschlusses, von dem aus ein Mehrwertdienst angewählt wird, und dem Verbindungsnetz- sowie dem Plattformbetreiber kommt kein Vertrag über die Erbringung von Verbindungsleistungen zustande, wenn die Mitwirkung des Betreibers an der Herstellung der Verbindung nach außen nicht deutlich wird.

b) Ein Entgeltanspruch wird in diesen Fällen auch nicht durch § 15 Abs. 1 Satz 1 TKV begründet. 

[Urteil im Volltext]
*[...]*_

*[Kommerzielle Verlinkung gelöscht - bitte NUBs beachten! Das Urteil ist u.a. auch hier verlinkt - unmittelbar beim BGH]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## joachim (25 November 2005)

*T-Com buchte 5,22 erneut ab*

Hallo,

nachdem ich von avanio auf meine beiden Widersprüche drei gleichlautende Schreiben erhalten habe, habe ich trotz T-Com-Rücklastschrift Mitte Oktober und (rechtzeitige) Kürzung der Lastschrift Ende Oktober noch keinerlei Mahnungen o.ä. erhalten. Nach den neuerlichen Meldungen hinsichtlich der gewandelten Einstellung callandos gehe ich auch nicht mehr davon aus, von denen oder NexNet noch zu hören...

Dafür hat die T-Com mir nun 5,22 € separat per Lastschrift abgebucht - dem Verwendungszweck zufolge unter Bezugnahme auf die Rechnung, die ich Mitte Oktober zurückgehen ließ.

Warum das geschah, konnte man mir bei der T-Com-Rechnungsstelle auch nicht so recht erklären, zumal ich ja jeweils schriftlich Widerspruch eingelegt hatte und das auch im System verzeichnet ist. Die erneute Lastschrift soll ich wiederum der Bank zurückgeben...

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## rolf76 (25 November 2005)

NochEiner schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte man nicht auch u. a. Gerichtsurteil auf a.... oder c... anwenden?
> _Urteil des BGH vom 28.07.2005, AZ III ZR 3/05
> 
> Leitsatz BGH:
> ...



Zu dem Urteil und dem Folgeurteil siehe schon ausführlich hier (Der Jurist).

Für die avan*o-Geschichte wurde hier im Forum bislang aus den beiden Urteilen geschlossen, dass sich - wenn überhaupt bezahlt wird - eine Zahlung unter Vorbehalt anbietet. Siehe Der Jurist als Antwort auf rolf76


----------



## rolf76 (25 November 2005)

*Re: T-Com buchte 5,22 erneut ab*



			
				joachim schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür hat die T-Com mir nun 5,22 € separat per Lastschrift abgebucht - dem Verwendungszweck zufolge unter Bezugnahme auf die Rechnung, die ich Mitte Oktober zurückgehen ließ.
> 
> Warum das geschah, konnte man mir bei der T-Com-Rechnungsstelle auch nicht so recht erklären, zumal ich ja jeweils schriftlich Widerspruch eingelegt hatte und das auch im System verzeichnet ist.


Mir hat die Telekom damals erklärt, dass aufgrund meines Einwands der Posten zunächst für vier Wochen aus der Rechnung genommen werde. Wenn call***do gegenüber der Telekom nicht erkläre, dass dieser Betrag nicht mehr in Rechnung gestellt werden solle, werde er von der Telekom eben später wieder in Rechnung gestellt. 

Dann könne ich wieder einen Einwand setzen. Aufgrund des neuerlichen Einwands werde dann der Posten wiederum für vier Wochen aus der Rechnung genommen werde. Wenn call***do gegenüber der Telekom nicht erkläre, dass.... (usw. usw.)


----------



## haudraufundschluss (25 November 2005)

*Re: T-Com buchte 5,22 erneut ab*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> [Dann könne ich wieder einen Einwand setzen. Aufgrund des neuerlichen Einwands werde dann der Posten wiederum für vier Wochen aus der Rechnung genommen werde. Wenn call***do gegenüber der Telekom nicht erkläre, dass.... (usw. usw.)


Seltsame Zermürbungstaktik. Was spricht dagegen, alle zukünftigen Forderungen von Callando durch ein einmaliges Schreiben mit einer Einrede zu belegen?


----------



## rolf76 (25 November 2005)

Dies gehe laut Telekom nur, wenn man *alle* Beträge sonstiger Anbieter aus der Rechnung nehme.


----------



## Anonymous (25 November 2005)

*Re: T-Com buchte 5,22 erneut ab*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir hat die Telekom damals erklärt, dass aufgrund meines Einwands der Posten zunächst für vier Wochen aus der Rechnung genommen werde. Wenn call***do gegenüber der Telekom nicht erkläre, dass dieser Betrag nicht mehr in Rechnung gestellt werden solle, werde er von der Telekom eben später wieder in Rechnung gestellt.
> [...]



So wurde es mir auch gesagt. Aber als ich bei der zweiten betroffenen Rechnung wieder bei der Telekom meinen Einwand erhoben habe, wurde mir auf meine Nachfrage hin gesagt, dass die erste von mir gestoppte Forderung bereits an den Provider (call*nd*) zurück gewiesen wurde. Daraufhin bekam ich dann die N*XN*T-Mahnung.


----------



## Anonymous (25 November 2005)

*Re: T-Com buchte 5,22 erneut ab*



			
				Beamer schrieb:
			
		

> rolf76 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mir sagte die Telekom-Mitarbeiterin im September, eine Kürzung der Rechnung ginge nur schriftlich. Daraufhin schrieb ich einen Brief, worauf ein Telekom-Mitarbeiter mir auf den Anrufbeantworter sprach und sagte, daß alle Beträge von Callando (hatte auch Telefongebühren) ausgebucht seien und ich die Sache mit Callando direkt klären solle. Von Beiträgen andere Anbieter sagte er nichts. Die Beiträge der anderen Anbieter wurden ganz normal überwiesen.

Anscheinend haben die Mitarbeiter bei der Hotline der Telekom ein unterschiedliches Wissen, und wenden unterschiedliche Strategien an.  Man muß Glück haben, daß kompetente Leute die eigenen Sachen bearbeiten. Die Telekom sollte ihre Kundenhotline-Betreuer besser schulen!


----------



## Anonymous (25 November 2005)

*Mahnungen*

Ich bin so ein Anfang Juni '05"Mitglied" (zweimal eingewahlt, vanio.flexi u. vanio.surf oder so ähnlich, danach nie mehr), also quasi "senior-member". Mittels einmaligem Einschreibebrief nur an callando in Wiesbaden und zwei Anrufen bei der Telekom habe ich bisher Ruhe. Keine Mahnungen von nexnet, keine Abbuchungen der strittigen Beträge. Ich schlage nochmal vor, dass wir uns in diesem Forum  in irgendwelche Kategorien von "Mitgliedern" einordnen, damit wir und vor allen Dingen die "Neuen" schnell dahintersteigen, wie wir überhaupt "Clubmitglieder" geworden sind. 
Null Plan, wie es hier im Forum gehen soll, aber eventuell kann ein fähigeres "Vereinsmitglied" von mir mal was erstellen. Jungs und Mädels, die im Juni/Juli 2005 einmalig auf den "Billigtarif" hereingefallen sind; die "August 2. 00:01 Uhr-members" sowie die notorischen user, die ihre T-com-Rechnung seltener kontrollieren. 

Schreibt doch einfach mal VOR Eure Beiträge ein paar Dinge:

Datum der Telekom-Rechnung;
Strittiger Betrag;
Wegen (z.B. "avanio-Internetzugang 29.08.05");
Welche Mahnungen und ungefähr wann erhalten;
und als Zusatz Eure Erkenntnisse, wie Ihr meine "Vereinskameraden" geworden seid.


----------



## rolf76 (26 November 2005)

*Neue Entwicklungen*

Ein Bericht über die Tätigkeit von nex**t gestern im Onlinekosten.de-Forum: 


			
				http://www.onlinekosten.de/forum/showpost.php?p=893476&postcount=383 schrieb:
			
		

> "Bei mir trudelte nun [die] 3. [Mahnung] ein . Die ersten beiden waren von "nexnet" aus Berlin und [die] 3. [Mahnung] kam von: "accumio finance services gmbh" aus Mannheim.
> ...
> Firma nexnet hat , laut Schreiben, diese Firma beauftragt das angeblich ausstehende Geld bei mir einzutreiben.
> ...
> ...


Dieser Bericht scheint der Meldung zu widersprechen, dass call**do mit nex**t vereinbart hätte, die Mahnungen für die Grundgebühren von ava*io zu stoppen.
*Nachtrag: Wie joachim richtig festgestellt hat: Dieser Bericht betrifft nur callando, nicht auch avan*o. Habe ich versehentlich in einen Topf geworfen... *


----------



## rolf76 (26 November 2005)

*Post von avan*o*

Auch ich habe heute wieder Post bekommen: Zum zweiten Mal den avan*o-Musterbrief! 

Widerspruch per Fax am 14.10.05
Widerspruch per Einschreiben am 26.10.05
Musterbrief von avan*o vom 04.11.05
Musterbrief von avan*o vom 18.11.05
Was kann man daraus ablesen?

avan*o liest die Post gar nicht?
avan*o verschickt auf jegliches Schreiben dieselbe Antwort?
avan*o weiß nicht, an wen sie bereits was verschickt hat?
Bei avan*o arbeiten nur Postbeantworter, die einem ca. 2 Wochen nach Eingang eines Widerspruchs den Musterbrief schicken?


----------



## Reducal (26 November 2005)

Du Rolf, warum machst Du Dir eigentlich die Mühe mit den mehrfachen Widersprüchen? Sollte das erste Mal nicht gereicht haben, wo doch die Avanios nicht angepasst reagieren?


----------



## rolf76 (26 November 2005)

Nachdem avan*o 2 Wochen weder auf mein Fax noch auf drei Emails (noch nicht einmal autoreply!) geantwortet hatte, habe ich eben sicherheitshalber ein Einschreiben geschickt. 

Die Antwort auf mein Fax kam ja dann erst über eine Woche nachdem ich das Einschreiben abgeschickt hatte.


----------



## joachim (26 November 2005)

*Re: Neue Entwicklungen*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Bericht scheint der Meldung zu widersprechen, dass call**do mit nex**t vereinbart hätte, die Mahnungen für die Grundgebühren von ava*io zu stoppen.



Es geht in dem Fall doch offensichtlich gar nicht um avanio!


----------



## rolf76 (27 November 2005)

*Re: Neue Entwicklungen*



			
				joachim schrieb:
			
		

> rolf76 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo Du Recht hast, hast Du Recht: Nicht überall wo callan*o draufsteht, ist auch avan*o drin!    Habe ich versehentlich auf avan*o bezogen...


----------



## Revilok (27 November 2005)

*Doch avanio*

Der Schrieb kommt offensichtlich von callando.
Vielleicht irre ich mich, aber da steht doch auch avanio drin:



> herzlichen Dank für Ihre E-Mail. Die *callando* Telecom GmbH ist ein
> Telekommunikationsunternehmen, welches Internet by Call Dienste
> verschiedener Internetprovider abrechnet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reducal (27 November 2005)

*Re: Doch avanio*



			
				Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht irre ich mich, aber da steht doch auch avanio drin



Natürlich ist da wo Callando drin steht auch ein bisschen Avanio drin - Callando schreibt selbst:
 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=125349#125349


> Sie haben große Nutzergruppen? Sie sind in der Telekommunikation tätig? Sie wollen ein neues Produkt anbieten? Mit callando kein Problem. Sie vermarkten – wir machen den Rest.





> Ihr Kunde schließt mit Ihnen einen Preselection-Vertrag (online oder offline) und wir erledigen den Rest.


Gerade darum bedeutet das auch für mich, dass Callando das gesamte Forderungsmanagement der Avanio erledigt (siehe auch den EVN-Eintrag auf der Telefonrechnung) und Widersprüche allenfalls an Callando zu richten wären.


----------



## rolf76 (27 November 2005)

*Re: Neue Entwicklungen*

 Jetzt habe ich totale Verwirrung angerichtet...   

Zur Klarstellung:

Dieser Bericht von harald P.K im Verbraucherschutzforum *betrifft avan*o*:



> ...Wir haben mit dem Inkassobüro NexNet GmbH vereinbart, dass Avanio Kunden
> bezüglich der in Rechnung gestellten Grundgebühr keine Mahnungen mehr
> erhalten.
> 
> ...




Dieser Bericht von Murkel im Onlinekosten.de-Forum *betrifft zwar calla*do, aber nicht ava*io*:



			
				http://www.onlinekosten.de/forum/showpost.php?p=893476&postcount=383 schrieb:
			
		

> "Bei mir trudelte nun [die] 3. [Mahnung] ein . Die ersten beiden waren von "nexnet" aus Berlin und [die] 3. [Mahnung] kam von: "accumio finance services gmbh" aus Mannheim.
> ...
> Firma nexnet hat , laut Schreiben, diese Firma beauftragt das angeblich ausstehende Geld bei mir einzutreiben.
> ...
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (28 November 2005)

*und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier...*

Merkwürdige Geschäftspraktiken. Einen Monat lang belege ich die Firmen callando und aviano mit dem *ausdrücklichen Verbot*, mir für nicht erbrachte Dienstleistungen weiterhin Geld abzuverlangen, und, was passiert?

Auf der nächsten Telekom-Rechnung wieder der gleiche Betrag, die sattsam bekannten 4,50 EUR "Verbindungsentgelt".

Nur die Adresse von "callando" hat sich mittlerweile geändert, auf der letzten telekom-Rechnung stand noch "Wiesbaden", jetzt residiert man in Walluf. Wahrscheinlich ist der Briefträger am alten Ort aus Überlastungsgründen mit einem Rückenleiden ins nächste Hospital eingeliefert worden  .

Bei dieser aviano-callando-nexnet-Geschichte passt gut zusammen, was man unter der Rubrik täuschen-tricksen-tarnen zusammenfassen könnte:

- ständiger GmbH- und Adressenwechsel
- auf Widerspruch, Bitte um Erklärung, Einreden usw. wird formularhaft oder gar nicht reagiert
- man spielt auf Zeit (bitte, warten Sie noch 7 Tage, bitte, sehen Sie von erneuten Anfragen, auch per Fax oder Post, ab, bitte, wenden Sie sich an XYZ, da wir für diese nur eine Dienstleistung erbringen und selber nicht Vertragspartner sind usw.)
- man droht mit "Mahnverfahren"
- man sagt "ach, kündigen Sie doch einfach", um hernach behaupten zu können "Sie haben gekündigt, also hatten Sie ja wohl mit uns vorher einen Vertrag, und das Entgelt dafür sind Sie nach wie vor schuldig" und ähnliche Marotten

*Meine Konsequenz:* ich stecke in diese Geschichte nicht mehr allzuviel Energie, außer daß ich meine Einzugsermächtigung bei der Telekom gekündigt habe, jetzt wieder "von Hand" überweise, und von dieser Rechnung jeweils die 4,50 für Anbieter callando abziehe. So einfach ist das 8) .

Allerdings: die Mühe mit der Strafanzeige bei der StA Dresden habe ich mir gemacht, und hoffe, die ermitteln zügig und lassen unsere flotten aviano- und callando-Jungs nicht so einfach davonkommen :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (28 November 2005)

welche mail adresse ist denn zur zeit aktuell von callando? möchte noch mal per mail die weiterhin belästigen


----------



## joachim (28 November 2005)

*Re: und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier...*



			
				UlliZ schrieb:
			
		

> Nur die Adresse von "callando" hat sich mittlerweile geändert, auf der letzten telekom-Rechnung stand noch "Wiesbaden", jetzt residiert man in Walluf.


Nicht zu vergessen, dass das Impressum der Website auch noch eine Adresse der callando Internet GmbH in Neckarsulm aufweist, und außer dieser Adresse Weinstr. gibt's auch noch eine in der Linkentalstr., wie man verschiedenen Veröffentlichungen entnimmt (1) (2)


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 November 2005)

Neckarsulm? Das war wohl noch zu DM-Zeiten. Im Ernst: Die Firma kommt ursprünglich aus Neckarsulm.
frühers:





> Das Unternehmen wurde 1999 von *** in Neckarsulm gegründet (...) Das Unternehmen versteht es, *mit wenig Aufwand* gute Produkte im Bereich der Telekommunikation und im liberalisierten Strommarkt anzubieten und entsprechend zu vermarkten. "Jeder Kunde bekommt bei uns passenden, auf ihn zugeschnittenen, Vertrag. Deshalb ist es für uns *besonders wichtig, dass auch die Partner, mit denen wir zusammenzuarbeiten, faire und ehrliche Produkte verkaufen*", sagt Unternehmensgründer und Geschäftsführer ***. Mit Wiesbaden hat das Unternehmen mittlerweile einen zweiten Standort.


(Quelle)


----------



## Anonymous (29 November 2005)

*Juhhuuu ein neuer av*nio Tarif!*

Hey Leute,

bei av*anio gibt's jetzt "endlich" nen "echten" IbC-Tarif! vanio.BYCALL, echt genial!

OK, jetzt noch was ernst gemeintes: nach meinem Einwand bzgl. Oktoberrechnung und Standardschreiben von call*ndo kam mit der Novemberrechnung nicht nur eine weitere Monatsgebühr sondern auch eine 1. Mahnung von N[]. Die N[] Mahnung sagte zahlen innerhalb von 7 Tagen. Habe ich natürlich nicht gemacht, nun sind's schon gut zwei Wochen und die haben sich nicht mehr gemeldet... was soll ich davon halten? Den Novemberbetrag habe ich auch nicht gezahlt, mal schauen was da noch kommt. Gibt es noch mehr "Mitglieder" bei denen die N[]s nach der 1. Mahnung das interesse verloren haben??? Wo soll das noch hinführen...

Euch allen jedenfalls eine schöne Adventszeit, mit oder ohne "C&A" 

Gruß, Marc

*[Virenscanner: "Firmennamen" entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (29 November 2005)

*Ich habe besonders Ärger mit Telefonica und bitte um Hilfe*

Hallo !

Obwohl hier einiges sehr gutes über Callando und
Avanio gepostet wurde , bleiben bei mir noch Fragen offen.
Vorweg ich benutze (leider) den Smartsurfer und habe (leider)
bei der Telekom keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweiss beantragt.

Augrund meiner aktuellen Telekomrechnung habe ich festgestellt , dass auch ich anscheinend unfreiwillig Clubmitglied von Callando geworden bin.
Es wurden ohne Mehrwertsteuer für den 29.09.05 für den avanio Internetzugang 8,46 € berchnet, in einer füheren Rechnung tauchten incl. Mehrwertsteuer 5,22 € auf, die ich ungeprüft bezahlt habe.

Mein größeres Problem ist Telefonica.Die scheinen der Netzanbieter für
Callando zu sein und wollen in meiner aktuellen Telekomrechnung für
die Verbindungen zu Onlinediensten ca.25 € von mir. Und zwar für den Zeitraum vom 31.07.05 bis 08.11.05.
Auf Nachfrage schickte mir der nette Telefonicamitarbeiter (ohne Ironie) eine Einzelverbindungsübersicht für den Zeitraum vom 31.07.05 bis 08.11.05.

Für den 31.07 werden dort 29.Einwahlen und insgesamt ca. 20 € an Beträgen vermerkt.
Anders als bei den anderen Beträgen wird keine Uhrzeit genannt (immer nur 00:00:00), sondern nur die Dauer z.B. 15 Minuten = Betrag 1€

So sieht es aus ( Ein Posten von 29 ähnlichen ):

31.07.05 Uhrzeit:00.00.00 Dauer:12.48 Rufnummer: meine Zielrufnummer:019xxx
Provider: Telefonica Betrag: 0,7968 €.

Wer kann mir diese 29 Posten tranprent machen und erklären ?

Der Telefonica Mitarbeiter meinte Callando hätte am 1.Juli eine Preiserhöhung von 2,99 Cents auf 7.99 Cents betrieben, und diese Telefonica verspätet gemeldet.
Bloss, ich bin noch nie für 2,99 Cent die Minute ins Netz gegangen.!
Das Übel ist , das ich keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweiss habe. Bei der Telekom muss man rückwirkend für jeden Monat 15 € berappen, das lohnt sich also nicht.

Fragen:

!. Muss mir Telefonica nicht genauer erklären bzw. auflisten wofür ich die 20€ am 31.07 bezahlen muss.

2. Wie formuliere ich den Widerspruch gegenüber Telefonica am besten, und womit begründe ich ihn ?

3. Wie verhalte ich mich gegenüber Callando und meiner unfreiwilligen
Clumitgliedschaft ? Kann ich schon gezahlte Clubbeiträge zurückfordern?


Besten Dank und viele Grüsse


----------



## Der Jurist (29 November 2005)

Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, will Telefonicas für den EVN Geld?

Das hatten wir schon einmal: http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/lgberlin020703.htm

Erläuterungen und Ergänzungen sind Sache des Providers.

Telefonkostenrechnungen sind eigentlich keine "richtigen" Rechnungen, die sich selber erklären. Das wird hingenommen, wenn e keinen Streit gibt. Gibt es Probleme, greift § 16 TKV und dann muss alles nachgeholt werden.


Frühere Zahlungen zurückholen. Ich würde es hinbekommen, aber das icst nichts für schwache Nerven. Der Weg geht über die Aufrechnung.
Muster unter: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4164&sid=a2b430902f6e6e00d60bb33150d6bf10


----------



## Reducal (29 November 2005)

@ Joachim und Aka-Aka, bei Walluf und Neckarsulm muss unterschieden werden zwischen der Callando Telecom GmbH und der Callando Internet GmbH. Da der GF beider Firmen seine Wurzeln in Neckarsulm hat, besteht dort das eine Gewerbe. Administriert wird aber dem Anschein nach alles aus Walluf.


----------



## rolf76 (29 November 2005)

*Re: Ich habe besonders Ärger mit Telefonica und bitte um Hil*



			
				Soul schrieb:
			
		

> Mein größeres Problem ist Telefonica. Die scheinen der Netzanbieter für Callando zu sein und wollen in meiner aktuellen Telekomrechnung für die Verbindungen zu Onlinediensten ca.25 € von mir. Und zwar für den Zeitraum vom 31.07.05 bis 08.11.05.
> ...
> Für den 31.07 werden dort 29.Einwahlen und insgesamt ca. 20 € an Beträgen vermerkt.
> Anders als bei den anderen Beträgen wird keine Uhrzeit genannt (immer nur 00:00:00), sondern nur die Dauer z.B. 15 Minuten = Betrag 1€
> ...


Wegen *Telefoni*a* kannst Du auch mal in diesem Nachbarthread nachlesen, unter Telefoni*a scheinen viele Provider damals abgerechnet zu haben (siehe auch hier).

Was Du gegen die *Clubgebühr von avan*o* unternehmen kannst, ergibt sich aus diesem Thread.

Ich verstehe das nicht. Wieso rechnet callan*o im Juli einerseits unter eigenem Namen eigene und fremde (avan*o) Internetangebote ab (vgl. unten die Auszüge aus meiner T-Com-Rechnung vom 28.07.05) und andererseits - wie Soul sagt - zusätzlich auch noch unter Telefoni*a?


----------



## Reducal (29 November 2005)

*Re: Ich habe besonders Ärger mit Telefonica und bitte um Hil*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich verstehe das nicht. Wieso rechnet callan*o im Juli einerseits unter eigenem Namen eigene und fremde (avan*o) Internetangebote ab und andererseits zusätzlich auch noch unter Telefoni*a?


Offensichtlich bezieht Callando unterschiedliche Kapazitäten von verschiedene Anbietern und vertreibt sie über seine eigene Plattform zum (sagen wir mal so) Diskountpreis, an dem deren Kunden (z. B Avanio) dann wiederum ebenfalls partizipieren können.


----------



## rolf76 (29 November 2005)

Dass call*ndo ein "Reseller" ohne eigenes "backbone" ist, hatte ich mir auch schon angelesen. Aber warum call*ndo einmal die eigene Providerleistungen selbst abrechnet und einmal unter Telefon*ca, verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Reducal (29 November 2005)

Hast Du einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis, an dem man die genauen Einwahldaten ablesen kann oder nur diese Übersicht gem. Deinen Scans?
Callando rechnet bei Dir vom 17.-24.6. ab und Telefonica eine (womöglich) völlig andere Summe vom 21.-24.6.


----------



## rolf76 (29 November 2005)

Auf meiner T-Com-Rechnung Dezember vom 29.11. ist callando-Pause! 
Kein avan*o-Monatsbeitrag für Oktober. Der mit einem Einwand versehene September-Beitrag ist auch nicht wieder aufgetaucht. 
(Zu mehr Optimismus lasse ich mich aber noch nicht hinreißen... )


----------



## Anonymous (29 November 2005)

*Re: Juhhuuu ein neuer av*nio Tarif!*



			
				Discountsurfer schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Gibt es noch mehr "Mitglieder" bei denen die N[]s nach der 1. Mahnung das interesse verloren haben???



Hier!  :wave:
Nach der ersten Mahnung hatte ich sofort ein Fax an N*XN*T geschickt (siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=127385#127385). Seitdem habe ich auch noch nichts wieder gehört, obwohl ich gerne deren Standardschreiben als Anlage für meine Strafanzeige erhalten hätte.


----------



## Reducal (29 November 2005)

*Re: Juhhuuu ein neuer av*nio Tarif!*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Nach der ersten Mahnung hatte ich sofort ein Fax an N*XN*T geschickt. Seitdem habe ich auch noch nichts wieder gehört...


Das dürfte im Fall Avanio normal sein. Ein Endkunde, wie Du bestreitet die Forderung ggü. NexNet und die geben den Fall an ihren Auftraggeber zurück, damit der sich selbst kümmert (wenn er will).



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...obwohl ich gerne deren Standardschreiben als Anlage für meine Strafanzeige erhalten hätte.


Also wolltest Du u. U. das Inkassounternehmen zur Verantwortung ziehen lassen - warum nicht den eigentlichen Verursacher der Situation?


----------



## Heinerle (29 November 2005)

*Ich gehör dazu ...*

Hallo,

gestern hab' ich meine Telekom-Rechnung gecheckt und darauf auch unter "Beträge anderer Anbieter" einen "Betrag für Verbindungen über callando Telecom GmbH" entdeckt: Für einen "avanio internetzugang" wurden unberechtigterweise 8,46€ (netto) berechnet. 

Ich habe zuerst versucht bei *callando * unter 0800-0888444 (wie auf der Telekom-Abrechnung angegeben) jemanden zu erreichen, der mir den Sachverhalt erklären kann  - mehrmals ohne Erfolg (bin immer in 'ner Warteschleife gelandet). Dann habe ich die *Telekom *angewiesen, den Bertrag *nicht *einzuziehen (telefonisch) und bei *callando *schriftlich (per FAX) der Rechnungsstellung widersprochen. Jetzt bin ich 'mal gespannt, was passiert.

Vorgeschichte: 
1. Ich habe bis gestern immer den SmartSurfer benutzt.
2. Der callando-Betrag war auch schon auf der letzten Rechnung d'rauf, da hab' ich's bloß nicht bemerkt, weil ich zuvor meinen Tel-Tarif wechselte und mich über die etwa 10€ höhere Rechnung nicht wunderte.


----------



## rolf76 (29 November 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis, an dem man die genauen Einwahldaten ablesen kann oder nur diese Übersicht gem. Deinen Scans?
> Callando rechnet bei Dir vom 17.-24.6. ab und Telefonica eine (womöglich) völlig andere Summe vom 21.-24.6.


Die Abrechnung stimmt mit meinem smartsurfer-Protokoll überein. Der von Telefon*ca abgerechnete Betrag betrifft nicht calland*, sondern die "SurfNSave-allerlei"-Tarife. Der Rechnungsposten von Telefonica stimmt wie gesagt bei mir mit meinem smartsurfer-Protokoll überein (siehe näher hier).
KURZ: Ich habe kein Problem mit Telefoni*a. (Das Einzige, was bei mir *nicht* stimmte, war der spätere Clubbeitrag für avan*o.)

*Mich hat nur gewundert, dass calland* (obwohl sie im gleichen Zeitraum bei mir als calland* abrechnen) bei dem Gast "Soul"  nicht selbst abrechnet, sondern hinter Telefoni*a. *


----------



## rolf76 (29 November 2005)

*Re: Ich gehör dazu ...*



			
				Heinerle schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Der callando-Betrag war auch schon auf der letzten Rechnung d'rauf, da hab' ich's bloß nicht bemerkt, weil ich zuvor meinen Tel-Tarif wechselte und mich über die etwa 10€ höhere Rechnung nicht wunderte.


Zur Rückbuchung des bereits abgebuchten Betrags siehe die Übersicht hier [blaue Schrift anklicken] unter dem Stichwort: "zur Lastschriftrückbuchung der Abbuchung durch die Dt. Telekom".


----------



## Anonymous (29 November 2005)

*Re: Juhhuuu ein neuer av*nio Tarif!*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Negativ! Natürlich den eigentlichen Verursacher zur Verantwortung ziehen. Aber wie schon einige Male in Rahmen der Diskussion erwähnt (u.a. von "Der Jurist"), soll auch der Mahnungs-Nervtöter bzgl. seiner Behauptung wider besseren Wissens, dass "auf jeden Fall" eine Zahlungspflicht gegenüber N*XN*T bestehe (trotz Widerspruch, Gutschriftversprechen, Nichtexistenz eines Vertrags, etc.), mit in die Ermittlungen einbezogen werden.


----------



## Greenhorn (29 November 2005)

*Re: Ich gehör dazu ...*



			
				Heinerle schrieb:
			
		

> Dann habe ich die *Telekom *angewiesen, den Bertrag *nicht *einzuziehen (telefonisch)  ...



Ganz wichtig: 
Die Rechnungskürzung der Telekom zusätzlich nochmal *schriftlich* mitteilen. Kannst du kostenlos per Fax machen - Faxnummer steht oben auf der Rechnung. Hat bei mir bis jetzt ohne Probleme geklappt.


----------



## Anonymous (29 November 2005)

*RE: Telefonica*

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

@ Der Jurist : Telefonica will nicht für den EVN Geld, den gabs per Email
kostenlos. Ich wolllte bloss von Telefonica wissen, wofür ich für einen
Tag soviel Geld zahlen soll, und dachte der EVN würde die Forderung
für mich transparenter machen.

Ich zitiere mich noch mal selbst:

"Mein größeres Problem ist Telefonica.Die scheinen der Netzanbieter für
Callando zu sein und wollen in meiner aktuellen Telekomrechnung für
die Verbindungen zu Onlinediensten ca.25 € von mir. Und zwar für den Zeitraum vom 31.07.05 bis 08.11.05.
Auf Nachfrage schickte mir der nette Telefonicamitarbeiter (ohne Ironie) eine Einzelverbindungsübersicht für den Zeitraum vom 31.07.05 bis 08.11.05.

Für den 31.07 werden dort 29.Einwahlen und insgesamt ca. 20 € an Beträgen vermerkt.
Anders als bei den anderen Beträgen wird keine Uhrzeit genannt (immer nur 00:00:00), sondern nur die Dauer z.B. 15 Minuten = Betrag 1€

So sieht es aus ( Ein Posten von 29 ähnlichen ):

31.07.05 Uhrzeit:00.00.00 Dauer:12.48 Rufnummer: meine Zielrufnummer:019xxx
Provider: Telefonica Betrag: 0,7968 €.

Wer kann mir diese 29 Posten tranprent machen und erklären ? "

Dieser EVN hat die Forderung von Telefonica für mich nicht nachvollziehbarer gemacht.

Was soll ich jetzt machen ?

Habe ich als Verbraucher nicht  das Recht auf eine klare Auflistung 
des erbrachten Angebotes von Telef nica, statt mit einen kryptischen EVN abgespeist zu werden ?

@Rolf76 : Besten Dank, aber Deine Links bezüglich Telefonica haben mir leider nicht weitergeholfen

Ja, wie soll ich mich jetzt gegen Telefonica wehren, was kann ich tun ?

Viele Grüsse


----------



## Hochsauerländer (29 November 2005)

Das ist kein EVN, nur Wischiwaschi. Die exakte Uhrzeit sollte schon drinstehen. Kannst denen nochmal schreiben, dass dir das so nicht ausreicht.


----------



## Anonymous (30 November 2005)

*Telefonica*

Hallo Soul,

habe hier einen kleinen Tipp für dich:

Unter http://www.onlinekosten.de/forum/showthread.php?s=ce95cec4adfa94f7b516d0d689c93928&t=68825 wird dein Problem ausführlich diskutiert.

Möglicherweise hast auch du dich mit einen Tarif von 123getonline eingewählt. Schau bitte unter den o.a. Link. Viel Glück !!!


----------



## Anonymous (30 November 2005)

*Telefonica*

...

Ergänzung:

...außerdem haben sich auch hier einige Geschädigte zusammengefunden:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6169&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0

Wie gesagt: VIEL, VIEL GLÜCK !!!


----------



## Anonymous (30 November 2005)

*Telefonica, Callando, avanio ...*

Es ist schon traurig, wie die offensichtliche:stumm: -Tour von angeblichen IbC-Anbietern Schule gemacht hat. Schon wieder sind Nutzer von LCR betroffen. Einige haben die A*anio-Geschichte noch nicht überstanden und müssen sich jetzt mit dem Tarifdschungel und hohen Abrechnungen anderer Anbieter herumschlagen. Ich weiss, es klingt naiv, aber nichts desto trotz muss ich es loswerden: Es ist traurig wie skrupellos und geldgeil manche Menschen sind :cry2:


----------



## Heinerle (30 November 2005)

*Re: Ich gehör dazu ...*

Hallo,



			
				Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> Heinerle schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da mir die Telekom-Dame am Telefon sagte: "ja, OK" dachte ich die Sache wäre damit erledigt. Ist dem nicht so ??? Jedenfalls sagte sie nicht, dass zusätzlich eine schriftliche Bestätigung notwendig wäre.


----------



## rolf76 (30 November 2005)

Eine *weitere rechtliche Bewertung zur avan*o-Clubmitgliedschaft* habe ich im Blog "verbraucherrechtliches!" gefunden:



			
				http://verbraucherrecht.blogspot.com/2005/11/unberechtigte-forderungen-fr-avanio.html schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ist die geltend gemachte Forderung berechtigt? Ganz klar: nein! Eine derartige „Clubmitgliedschaft“ muss ausdrücklich vereinbart werden - allein die Einwahl bei einer Internet-by-Call-Nummer genügt hierfür nicht. Etwaige Regelungen in den AGB des Anbieters, sind nicht wirksam einbezogen. Denn auch auf AGB muss der Unternehmer vor Vertragsabschluss - also vor der Einwahl - ausdrücklich hinweisen (vgl. § 305 Abs. 2 BGB).
> 
> Das ist bei Internet-by-Call-Verbindungen naturgemäß praktisch unmöglich. Zwar ist in § 305a BGB für Telekommunikationsleistungen eine Ausnahme von diesem Erfordernis geregelt. Dies gilt aber nur, wenn die „Telekommunikationsdienstleistung in einem Mal erbracht“ wird. Dies ist bei einer üblichen Internet-by-Call-Verbindung der Fall – nicht jedoch, wenn hieran eine Clubmitgliedschaft – also ein Dauerschuldverhältnis – gekoppelt ist.
> 
> Es gibt daher keinerlei Anspruchsgrundlage, auf die sich die von avanio bzw. nexnet geltend gemachte Forderung stützen ließe. Die Kunden sollten sich daher auch nicht einschüchtern lassen.


----------



## rolf76 (30 November 2005)

*Re: Ich gehör dazu ...*



			
				Heinerle schrieb:
			
		

> Da mir die Telekom-Dame am Telefon sagte: "ja, OK" dachte ich die Sache wäre damit erledigt. Ist dem nicht so ??? Jedenfalls sagte sie nicht, dass zusätzlich eine schriftliche Bestätigung notwendig wäre.


Für die Bearbeitung durch die Telekom ist der schriftliche Einwand vielleicht nicht notwendig. Nach den Erfahrungen mancher Forumsteilnehmer mit der Dt. Telekom ist ein schriftlicher Einwand aber sicherer, immerhin hast Du dann was in der Hand, auf das Du Dich später berufen kannst.


----------



## Revilok (30 November 2005)

*Re: Ich gehör dazu ...*



			
				Heinerle schrieb:
			
		

> Da mir die Telekom-Dame am Telefon sagte: "ja, OK" dachte ich die Sache wäre damit erledigt. Ist dem nicht so ??? Jedenfalls sagte sie nicht, dass zusätzlich eine schriftliche Bestätigung notwendig wäre.


Und um mich selbst zu zitieren:
Aus meinen Erfahrungen mit der Justiz hab ich eines gelernt: Bis zum vollständigen Abschluß einer Sache immer *alles vollständig aufheben * (selbst Briefumschläge) und alle Zusagen, Äußerungen usw. möglichst *schriftlich geben lassen*. 

Immerhin habe ich mit dieser Vorgehensweise gerade erst eine Verfassungsbeschwerde gewonnen :lol:.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 November 2005)

http://www.gulp.de/kb/lwo/vertrag/richtigdeuten.html


> Schon Dichterfürst Goethe wusste Bescheid: "Was Du schwarz auf weiß besitzt, kannst Du getrost nach Hause tragen". Mündliche Vereinbarungen gehören zwar eigentlich ebenfalls zum Bestandteil eines Vertrages, ohne Zeugen nutzt Ihnen dies im Streitfall aber herzlich wenig.


----------



## Anonymous (30 November 2005)

*leicht ot: Re: Ich gehör dazu ...*



			
				Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> Immerhin habe ich mit dieser Vorgehensweise gerade erst eine Verfassungsbeschwerde gewonnen :lol:.



Interessant, worum gings denn? gibts einen link?

*[Virenscanner: Quoting korrigiert]*


----------



## Revilok (30 November 2005)

*Verfassungsbeschwerde*



			
				Don Frago schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant, worum gings denn? gibts einen link?


War ein ganz, ganz anderes Thema, aber viel unglaublicher als die Sache hier mit avanio (vor allem, wenn man alle Details kennt). Genaueres auf meiner Webseite (hier unten auf "www" klicken). Da dann am besten auf "Aktuelles". Details per PN.


----------



## Anonymous (30 November 2005)

Hallo,

Gibt es ein rechtskräftiges Urteil betreffs avanio, bzw. der Praxis dieser Firma an den Aufbau einer IbC-Verbindung eine Clubmitgliedschaft zu koppeln ??? Oder ist so etwas in Sicht ???

Vermutlich nicht, denn wenn ein Gericht feststellen würde, dass so ein Geschäftsgebaren nicht nur in höchstem Maße anstößig, sondern tatsächlich auch rechtswidrig ist, könnten sich Betroffene darauf berufen, und dann wäre der Spuk doch zu Ende, oder ???

Es war hier zwar schon mehrfach von Strafanzeige die Rede, aber zum Ende gebracht hat's  wohl noch keiner (weil die _andere __Seite _vorher aufgab) ???


----------



## rolf76 (30 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Es war hier zwar schon mehrfach von Strafanzeige die Rede, aber zum Ende gebracht hat's  wohl noch keiner (weil die _andere __Seite _vorher aufgab) ???


Bei einer Strafanzeige kann keine andere Seite aufgeben.  :gruebel: 
Die Staatsanwaltschaft wird nach geraumer Bearbeitungszeit entscheiden, ob sie einen Anlass zur Erhebung der öffentlichen Klage sieht. Wenn nicht, wird das Verfahren eingestellt.


----------



## Anonymous (30 November 2005)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Staatsanwaltschaft wird nach geraumer Bearbeitungszeit entscheiden, ob sie einen Anlass zur Erhebung der öffentlichen Klage sieht. Wenn nicht, wird das Verfahren eingestellt.



Na, super! Und was mache ich dann? Denn trotz "Kündigung" (eines nicht existenten Vertrags) berechnen die weiter ihre Grundgebühr auf meiner Telekomrechnung. Und ich soll dann von nun an jeden Monat den Betrag sperren lassen?
(Was passiert denn eigentlich, wenn ich den Anschluss irgendwann mal kündige?)


----------



## rolf76 (30 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Na, super! Und was mache ich dann? Denn trotz "Kündigung" (eines nicht existenten Vertrags) berechnen die weiter ihre Grundgebühr auf meiner Telekomrechnung. Und ich soll dann von nun an jeden Monat den Betrag sperren lassen?
> (Was passiert denn eigentlich, wenn ich den Anschluss irgendwann mal kündige?)


Manche hier im Forum haben die Einzugsermächtigung widerrufen. Dann kann man den Rechnungsbetrag der T-Com um strittige Forderungen kürzen und nur den unstrittigen Rechnungsbetrag überweisen. :tröst: 

In den T-Com-AGBs zu "Rechnung Online" steht meines Wissens zwar, dass Rechnung online nur mit Einzugsermächtigung funktioniert. Aber so lange die Telekom nicht durchgesetzt bekommt, dass sie für Papierrechnungen Gebühren verlangen darf, kann uns das ja egal sein.  

Wenn Du den Anschluss kündigst, dürfte das Gleiche passieren, wie wenn Du aus sonstigen Gründen nicht zahlst: Wenn avan*o Ansprüche geltend machen möchte, gibt sie die Forderung über callan*o an nex*et ab, die wiederum setzen nach der 2. erfolglosen Mahnung z.B. accum*o ein.


----------



## Anonymous (30 November 2005)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Manche hier im Forum haben die Einzugsermächtigung widerrufen. Dann kann man den Rechnungsbetrag der T-Com um strittige Forderungen kürzen und nur den unstrittigen Rechnungsbetrag überweisen. [...]
> Wenn Du den Anschluss kündigst, dürfte das Gleiche passieren, wie wenn Du aus sonstigen Gründen nicht zahlst: Wenn avan*o Ansprüche geltend machen möchte, gibt sie die Forderung über callan*o an nex*et ab, die wiederum setzen nach der 2. erfolglosen Mahnung z.B. accum*o ein.



Hmm... so war die Frage nicht gemeint. Denn ich nutze den Bankeinzug ja, um nicht selber zur Bezahlung tätig werden zu müssen. Tätig werden muss ich zur Kürzung der Rechnung nun aber doch.
Es ging mir um eine nachhaltige Lösung. Gesetzt den Fall, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft das Verfahren einstellt und Avani*/Calland* trotz versprochener Kündigung weiterhin ihre Grundgebühren auf meine Rechnung setzen (was der Fall ist): Wie kann ich das dann noch stoppen?! (Einige haben ja schon geschrieben, dass nach einem Monat Pause wieder die Grundgebühr aufgetaucht ist.)
Natürlich fühle ich mich im Recht, wenn ich den Rechnungsbetrag entsprechend kürze. Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass die mir mit ihren Mahnungen was können.
Aber es kann doch nicht angehen, dass ich von nun an immer eine mutmaßlich nicht rechtmäßige Grundgebühr auf der Rechnung habe, die ich jedes Mal rauskürzen muss.


----------



## rolf76 (30 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Es ging mir um eine nachhaltige Lösung. Gesetzt den Fall, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft das Verfahren einstellt und Avani*/Calland* trotz versprochener Kündigung weiterhin ihre Grundgebühren auf meine Rechnung setzen (was der Fall ist): Wie kann ich das dann noch stoppen?! ...
> Aber es kann doch nicht angehen, dass ich von nun an immer eine mutmaßlich nicht rechtmäßige Grundgebühr auf der Rechnung habe, die ich jedes Mal rauskürzen muss.


Du musst Strafrecht und Zivilrecht trennen! Ob irgendjemand mal strafrechtlich belangt wird (z.B. wegen Betrugs) hat zunächst überhaupt nichts damit zu tun, ob Du weiterhin mit Forderungen konfrontiert wirst.

Zivilrechtlich gibt es noch die Möglichkeit einer sog. negativen Feststellungsklage. (Hiervon wurde (in anderer Sache) z.B. hier berichtet)


----------



## Anonymous (30 November 2005)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst Strafrecht und Zivilrecht trennen! Ob irgendjemand mal strafrechtlich belangt wird (z.B. wegen Betrugs) hat zunächst überhaupt nichts damit zu tun, ob Du weiterhin mit Forderungen konfrontiert wirst.



Schon klar. Aber wenn besagte Firmen erst mal strafrechtlich belangt werden für ihr Geschäftsgebaren, sollte damit wohl auch die fortdauernde Inrechnungstellung aufhören. (Ist zumindest meine Hoffnung...) Was sollte denn sonst das Ergebnis des Strafverfahrens sein, wenn nicht ein Ende dieser Handlungsweisen? Wenn nach einem eventuellen Urteil wegen Betrugs einfach damit weiter gemacht wird, ist das doch ein Spiel ohne Ende, oder nicht?


----------



## Revilok (30 November 2005)

*Strafverfahren*

Solche Strafverfahren können sich ewig hinziehen. Ich weiß Bescheid (siehe Homepage) . Sollte das Strafverfahren eingestellt werden, geschieht dies meist nach etwa einem halben Jahr. Danach kann man als Betroffener immer noch Beschwerde dagegen einlegen, was in der Regel aber nichts bringt, weil diese verworfen wird.
Sollte das Strafverfahren weiterverfolgt werden, wird es i.d.R. frühestens nach 9 Monaten eine Anklage geben. Dann gibt es einen ersten Prozeß, dann die Berufung, dann evtl. die Revision, ... - kann sich über Jahre hinziehen. 

Ich habe meine Anzeige gegen Avanio wegen des Verdachts des Betrugs nicht wegen der Vorteile für einen evtl. Zivilprozeß erstattet, die sich aus einer (Straf-) Verurteilung ergeben, sondern weil ich mir schlichtweg sowas nicht gefallen lasse (und wenn ich bis vor's Bundesverfassungsgericht gehen muß  :holy


----------



## Anonymous (30 November 2005)

*Optimismus*

Danke *rolf76* für dein Engagement bei dem "Dauerbrenner" A/C+NN. Optimismus braucht man schon bei dieser Sache, bevor man vor evtuellen neuen Überraschungen sicher sein kann.

_Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXXX,

vielen Dank für die Nachricht. Leider ist bei uns im Hause die Bearbeitung
auch nicht immer die Beste.

In Ihrem Falle möchte ich mich auch im Namen aller Mitarbeiter bei Ihnen für
die Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

MfG
X. XXXXX_




			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf meiner T-Com-Rechnung Dezember vom 29.11. ist callando-Pause!
> Kein avan*o-Monatsbeitrag für Oktober. Der mit einem Einwand versehene September-Beitrag ist auch nicht wieder aufgetaucht.
> (Zu mehr Optimismus lasse ich mich aber noch nicht hinreißen... )


----------



## Reducal (1 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Optimismus*



			
				Gast 161105 schrieb:
			
		

> _Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXXX,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Nachricht. Leider ist bei uns im Hause die Bearbeitung
> auch nicht immer die Beste.
> ...


Von wem soll dieses Schreiben stammen?


----------



## Anonymous (1 Dezember 2005)

*und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier...*

Hi @all  !

ich werde mich nun mal als Versuchskaninchen in Sachen *[... - gemeint: Callando und Aviano]*  betätigen und folgendes machen:

- ich stelle mich gegenüber allen weiteren "Anbaggerversuchen" von call*, av*, Nex* usw. taub (nur auf einen Mahnbescheid, da reagiere ich natürlich, bloß, man kennt das ja, der kommt eh nie)  :evil:

- ich werde in schöner Regelmäßigkeit die Telekomrechnung um diese 4,59 oder was auch immer kommt kürzen, hab dazu nen vorbereitetes Überweisungsformular im online.banking kreiert, so daß das fast 0 Mühe macht  8)  

- ich werde monatlich hier Rapport erstatten, was geschah, und ob bzw. wann der Zauber dann vorbei ist (lebenslang werden die doch nicht versuchen, unberechtigterweise abzubuchen, oder?)

Trotzdem graut es mir, wo wir hier in diesem feinen Rechtstaat (der eigentlich ein Rechtsmittelstaat geworden ist) hinkommen, wenn Hinz oder Kunz sich einfach eine Geschäftsidee ausdenkt bei dem er über Dritte breit gestreut ungestraft ungerechtfertigte Rechnungen versenden läßt in der Hoffnung "genügend Betroffene werden's schon nicht merken".

Es gab mal die Masche da hat ein "Verlag" unaufgefordert zentnerweise "Rechnungen" in die Welt hinausgeschickt die sahen genauso aus wie Telekom-Rechnungen, und hatten auch ungefähr deren Höhe, nur daß die Gegenleistung eine Eintragung in einem angeblich "bundesweit verfügbaren" Telefonregister sein solle. Massen von Ahnungslosen haben brav überwiesen, bis sie merkten, daß sie geleimt wurden. An dieses Vorgehen erinnert, ganz entfernt, die avanio/callando-Masche. Es ist denen egal, ob bei 100.000 in Rechnung gestellten Clubbeiträgen letztlich nur 30.000 Zahlungen hängenbleiben (und so viele sind es sicherlich mindestens, da könnt ihr einen drauf trinken). 30.000 mal 5 minus Steuern, Kosten und so weiter, das sind erkleckliche Sümmchen, keine Frage.

Es grüßt alle Betroffenen sehr herzlich 

Ulli
(der immer noch auf *EINEN *User wartet , der sich outet, daß er über die avanio-Homepage bewußt diesem tollen Club beigetreten ist, und dies hier bitte mal postet)


*[An markierten Stellen editiert - bitte NUBs beachten! Die hier verwandte Abkürzung könnte zu vollkommen unpassenden Verwechslungen führen.]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2005)

Hi alle,
ab heute kann man sich bei avanio einloggen.


----------



## rolf76 (2 Dezember 2005)

mykh10 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi alle,
> ab heute kann man sich bei avanio einloggen.



Sehr seltsam: Wir zahlen seit August für eine Community, in die man sich offenbar erst ab Dezember einloggen kann...

Damit nicht jeder hinsurfen muss, habe ich einen Schnappschuss der 2 neuen Seiten hier eingestellt:

[Nachtrag: Login ging (wenn überhaupt?, hat sich mal jemand eingeloggt?) nicht lange, siehe hier]


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2005)

Hallo 

Ich habe hier auf der ersten Seite schon mal mein Problem erwähnt. Es ging darum, dass meine Eltern die berühmten 4,50€ auch auf ihrer Telefonrechnung hatten, obwohl sie nicht mal einen Rechner besitzen und auch kein anderer sich über ihren Anschluß eingewählt haben kann.
Ich habe natürlich den üblicher Widerspruch getätigt und natürlich gekündigt. Außerdem habe ich denen (Avanio, Callando) klar gemacht, das es unmöglich ist, dass sich da jemand eingewählt hat. Nun kam laut meiner Eltern die Antwort und es war natürlich das übliche Schreiben was jeder hier wahrscheinlich erhalten hat. Fazit: Es ist jedes Wort an denen vorbei gegangen, soll heißen die lesen die Briefe wohl wirklich nicht und Papier ist ja bekannlich gedultig!

Gruß an alle die Tapfer weiter kämpfen!


----------



## rolf76 (2 Dezember 2005)

Gast3412 schrieb:
			
		

> Es ging darum, dass meine Eltern die berühmten 4,50€ auch auf ihrer Telefonrechnung hatten, obwohl sie nicht mal einen Rechner besitzen und auch kein anderer sich über ihren Anschluß eingewählt haben kann.



Hattest Du da eigentlich mal auf der kostenfreien calland*-Hotline nachgefragt, wann über den Anschluss Deiner Eltern eine Einwahl zu avan*o erfolgt sein soll? Die callnd*-Hotline kann alle Einwahlen zu avan*o in ihrem Computer nachvollziehen und Dir Datum und Uhrzeit zumindest mal telefonisch durchgegen, so dass Du vielleicht besser nachvollziehen kannst, ob an dem genannten Tag eine Einwahl stattgefunden haben kann.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2005)

*ERFOLG bei avanio / callando*

Meine deutlichen Mails mit bitterbösem Inhalt haben gewirkt - ich habe schriftlich von avanio, dass ich eine "Kulanzkündigung" erhalten habe.
Und ich habe von callando, dass ich nach Zusendung meiner nötigen daten aus dem Mahnverfahren genommen werde !!!

Also: DURCHHALTEN


----------



## rolf76 (2 Dezember 2005)

*Re: ERFOLG bei avanio / callando*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Meine deutlichen Mails mit bitterbösem Inhalt haben gewirkt - ich habe schriftlich von avanio, dass ich eine "Kulanzkündigung" erhalten habe.
> Und ich habe von callando, dass ich nach Zusendung meiner nötigen daten aus dem Mahnverfahren genommen werde !!!
> 
> Also: DURCHHALTEN



Kurze Nachfrage: Du hast das "Standard-Kulanzschreiben" (Z.B. gepostet von Piratron (Geizkragen-Forum), an Gast Jörg, an Gast Clique-5 ) erhalten, ohne durch Brief oder Telefax einen Widerspruch geschickt zu haben, sondern allein auf Deine Email?

Und was hat Dir calland* geschrieben: Einen Brief oder die oben bereits gepostete email (an harald P.K (Verbraucherschutz-Forum))?


----------



## Revilok (2 Dezember 2005)

*Neuigkeiten*

Es gibt *Neuigkeiten *in meinem Fall.

Ich hatte gerade versucht meinen Anwalt anzurufen und wollte dafür einen Call-by-Call-Anbieter nutzen. Nachdem die ersten beiden meiner Liste belegt waren, nahm ich den dritten Anbieter ohne Nachzudenken und landete plötzlich bei *Callando*. Ihr könnt Euch nicht vorstellen, wie überrascht ich war: Will meinen Anwalt anrufen und lande bei Callando.

Es ergab sich, daß ich die 01075 vorgewählt hatte (obwohl ich die *nie wieder* wählen wollte). Der Mitarbeiter von callando erklärte mir, daß ich (wie viele andere) bei nexnet im Mahnwesen geführt werden würde und deshalb bei callando gelandet sei.

Er wies jede Zuständigkeit der Reklamation von sich, sondern verwies an avanio. Ich empörte mich, daß *callando* mir den Betrag in Rechnung gestellt habe, die also auch für Reklamationen zuständig seien. Genauso wenig wie ich mich an den Mehllieferanten wenden muß, wenn die Brötchen beim Bäcker ungeniesbar sind. Er verweigerte dennoch jede Zuständigkeit. Warum ich dann aber bei callando und nicht bei avanio gelandet sei, vergaß ich zu fragen.

Dann ließ ich mir den Namen geben (sollte man gleich zu Beginn des Gesprächs tun und ihn nochmals wiederholen, damit der Gesprächspartner merkt, daß man ihn sich aufschreibt!! Am besten fragen: "Wie schreibt man das?"  ) und informierte ihn, daß ich bereits eine Strafanzeige gegen avanio wegen des Verdachts des Betrugs eingeleitet habe. Daraufhin ist er plötzlich viel freundlicher geworden - echt!

Ich teilte ihm mit, daß avanio mir die Kulanzkündigung eingeräumt hat und mir den Betrag gutschreiben will. Er: Dann wird das die nächste Zeit sicher gutgeschrieben. Ich: "Das bezweifle ich". Er: "*Wir schreiben derzeit täglich im Auftrag von avanio Beträge wieder gut.*"

Ich erklärte ihm, daß ich den avanio-Betrag einbehalten hatte, avanio mir aber eine Gutschrift in Aussicht gestellt hat und fragte, wie ich dann vorgehen solle. Seine Antwort: "*Dann hebt sich das ja gegenseitig auf, da brauchen Sie dann nichts machen.*" Daraufhin meine Frage, warum ich dann bei Nexnet noch im Mahnwesen liege und bei Callando gelandet sei. Er: Das würde dann sicher bis nächste Woche erledigt sein.

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt.
Probiert doch auch mal bei Ferngesprächen die 01075 vorzuwählen, hier der Tarif dazu. Vielleicht landet Ihr auch bei callando und könnt gleich nachfragen. Bei etwa 90 Versuchen auf der kostenlosen Hotline von Callando kam ich übrigens nie durch und landete diesmal plötzlich direkt "ungewollt" dort. Jetzt stellt sich mir nur die Frage, ob mir dieses Gespräch in Rechnung gestellt wird, wo ich Callando doch gar nicht bewußt angerufen habe - muß ich da jetzt wieder rumstreiten???

Fragen zu meinen Einspruchsschreiben etc. beantworte ich Euch gerne.

Justitia scheint mich derzeit zu lieben. Erst gewinne ich meine Bundesverfassungsbeschwerde, dann wird ein eingestelltes Strafverfahren, bei dem ich Opfer war, aufgrund meiner Beschwerde wieder aufgenommen und weitere Ermittlungen eingeleitet und jetzt scheint vielleicht auch die avanio-Sache positiv zu verlaufen. Rufe gleich mal bei der Staatsanwaltschaft/Polizei an, was aus meiner Anzeige gegen avanio geworden ist. War ja klar: Freitag Nachmittag - niemand mehr da. Hab dazu übrigens noch einen interessanten Link gefunden, der quasi mal angefragt worden war. Ooops, rolf76 hat ihn ja schon in seinem Inhaltsverzeichnis :respekt:.


----------



## rolf76 (2 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Neuigkeiten*



			
				Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> ... nahm ich den dritten Anbieter ohne Nachzudenken und landete plötzlich bei *Callando*. Es ergab sich, daß ich die 01075 vorgewählt hatte (obwohl ich die *nie wieder* wählen wollte). Der Mitarbeiter von callando erklärte mir, daß ich (wie viele andere) bei nexnet im Mahnwesen geführt werden würde und deshalb bei callando gelandet sei.


Soll das bedeuten, dass alle, die bei nexn*t im Mahnwesen geführt werden, über den Anbieter, der offene Rechnungen an nex*et weitergegeben hat, keine Gespräche führen kann (sondern mit der Hotline des Anbieters verbunden werden)?
Oder kann man mit allen Vertragspartnern von nexn*t keine Gespräche mehr führen, sobald einer der zahlreichen nexn*t-Vertragspartner offene Forderungen an nexn*t weitergegeben hat?


----------



## Revilok (2 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Neuigkeiten*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Soll das bedeuten, dass alle, die bei nexn*t im Mahnwesen geführt werden, über den Anbieter, der offene Rechnungen an nex*et weitergegeben hat, keine Gespräche führen kann (sondern mit der Hotline des Anbieters verbunden werden)?
> Oder kann man mit allen Vertragspartnern von nexn*t keine Gespräche mehr führen, sobald einer der zahlreichen nexn*t-Vertragspartner offene Forderungen an nexn*t weitergegeben hat?


Dazu müßte man wissen, welche Telefonanbieter noch über callando(Fon) abrechnen lassen. Dann würde ich es glatt mal ausprobieren und meine noch offenen Fragen stellen.
Hab mir das mal überlegt. Eigentlich müßten die Unter-Anbieter von callandoFon auch die 01075-Vorwahl haben. Dabei kann die Vorwahl aber nicht unterschiedliche Tarife haben (was bei Internetzugängen durch die unterschiedliche Anmeldung möglich wäre). Habe auch keine weiteren Anbieter mit dieser Vorwahl gefunden. D.h. hier wird nur die 01075 (callandoFon) gesperrt.


----------



## rolf76 (2 Dezember 2005)

Nein, Revilok, ich meinte nicht die Unteranbieter von calland* (die heißen übrigens VSFP, siehe hier), ich meinte alle Vertragspartner von nexn*t. Meine Gedanke war, ob eine bei nexn*t im Mahnlauf befindliche Forderung dazu führt, dass man mit allen Vertragspartnern von nex*et nicht mehr telefonieren kann. Mit Nexn*t arbeiten ja zahlreiche Anbieter zusammen (siehe hier)


----------



## Revilok (2 Dezember 2005)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meinte alle Vertragspartner von nexn*t. Meine Gedanke war, ob eine bei nexn*t im Mahnlauf befindliche Forderung dazu führt, dass man mit allen Vertragspartnern von nex*et nicht mehr telefonieren kann. Mit Nexn*t arbeiten ja zahlreiche Anbieter zusammen (siehe hier)


Habe es gerade mit der 01063 ausprobiert und landete nur beim Läuten (mein Anwalt hat schon Feierabend). Scheinbar sind also nur die "Leistungen" von callando betroffen.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Neuigkeiten*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Soll das bedeuten, dass alle, die bei nexn*t im Mahnwesen geführt werden, über den Anbieter, der offene Rechnungen an nex*et weitergegeben hat, keine Gespräche führen kann (sondern mit der Hotline des Anbieters verbunden werden)?
> Oder kann man mit allen Vertragspartnern von nexn*t keine Gespräche mehr führen, sobald einer der zahlreichen nexn*t-Vertragspartner offene Forderungen an nexn*t weitergegeben hat?



nexnet kennt ja die offenen Forderungen und die werden bestimmt auch genutzt. 

Allerdings kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass Anbieter x den Zugang sperrt, nur weil bei Anbieter y Fünf Euro fuffzich offen sind oder so. 

Ich stelle mir eher vor, dass die einzelnen Anbieter sich zunächst auf ihren eigenen Kram beziehen und nexnet erst bei ernsthaften Beträgen alle Anbieter informiert. 

Das würde heissen, dass kleinere offene Posten bei dem einen oder anderen Anbieter nicht zu Sperren bei den anderen führen, hohe Schulden bei Anbieter x aber auch zu Sperren bei Anbieter y, z etc. führen können.

Letztenendes werden wir das aber nicht herausfinden, denn das werden uns weder nexnet noch deren Partner verrraten (oder acoreus und deren Partner und.....)

viele Grüße,

Don Frago


----------



## Revilok (2 Dezember 2005)

Außerdem würde eine Weitergabe von Zahlungsinformationen durch Nexnet an andere (dritte unbeteiligte) Vertragspartner gegen Datenschutzbestimmungen verstoßen. Glaube nicht, daß Nexnet das machen würde.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Dezember 2005)

Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem würde eine Weitergabe von Zahlungsinformationen durch Nexnet an andere (dritte unbeteiligte) Vertragspartner gegen Datenschutzbestimmungen verstoßen. Glaube nicht, daß Nexnet das machen würde.



Du hast recht, und die Vertragspartner selbst würden das auch nicht wollen, die stehen ja auch in Wettbewerb zueinander (mal gucken, wie die Zahlungsmoral bei deren Kunden ist...).

Aber sie müssen ja nicht unbedingt zahlungsinformationen durchreichen. Es reicht ja eine Empfehlung:

"also, ICH würd mit dem keine Geschäfte machen"

"wieso?"

"na ja, ich mein nur so. ICH würds nicht machen"

reicht ja (natürlich automatisiert als Blacklist oder so)

Viele Grüße,

Don Frago


----------



## Revilok (2 Dezember 2005)

Don Frago schrieb:
			
		

> Es reicht ja eine Empfehlung:
> 
> "also, ICH würd mit dem keine Geschäfte machen"
> "wieso?"
> ...


Dafür gibt's ja die Schufa.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Dezember 2005)

*Re: ERFOLG bei avanio / callando*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Meine deutlichen Mails mit bitterbösem Inhalt haben gewirkt - ich habe schriftlich von avanio, dass ich eine "Kulanzkündigung" erhalten habe.
> Und ich habe von callando, dass ich nach Zusendung meiner nötigen daten aus dem Mahnverfahren genommen werde !!!
> 
> Also: DURCHHALTEN



Was hast du denn geschrieben? Wäre für solch wirkungsvoolen Schrieb mehr als dankbar


----------



## Anonymous (5 Dezember 2005)

das Einloggen bei Avanio geht wieder nicht, he-he


----------



## rolf76 (5 Dezember 2005)

... und damit nicht alle hinsurfen müssen ein Schnappschuss ...
(Lange war die Login-Seite offenbar nicht aktiv, vgl. hier)


----------



## rahmmandel (6 Dezember 2005)

*@all, besonders @Katzenhai, Rolf76 und Der Jurist*

Hi alle,

und erstmal meine besondere Hochachtung an Katzenhai, Rolf76 und Der Jurist für Ihre qualitativ hochwertige Arbeit
An Rolf76 besonders auch wegen seines 
aktualisierten Inhaltsverzeichnisses - thumbs up!

Selbst hatte ich bis gestern keine Kenntnis über die Masche von Avanio. Bin aber bei Durchsicht der Telekom Rechnung stutzig geworden. Als Smartsurfer Nutzer habe ich natürlich weder die AGB noch die Details zu dem tollen Community Produkt je zu Gesicht bekommen. Meiner Meinung nach kann so kein Vertrag entstehen - das ist doch ein Dialer auf Raten.


Diesbezgl. habe ich eine Anregung/Bitte.

Wäre einer der Rechts-Experten bereit, einmal eine Art howto zu machen, wie man in dem Fall am besten vorgeht.
Zu dem Thema gibts so viele Postings, aber ich finde, sowas fehlt auch noch in Rolf's Übersicht


Ich z.B. frage mich:

Wende ich mich an Callando (weil die in der Telekom-Rechnung stehen) oder an Avanio, weil die dahinter stecken?

Schick ich meine Brief dann per Einschreiben, oder tuts auch ein Fax?


Entnehme ich folgendem Posting des Katzenhai's richtig, dass man einen solchen [...] nicht direkt an einen Anwalt geben kann?

Muss ich die Firma erstmal außergerichtlich kontaktieren?

Ich schreib denen, dass ich nicht anerkenne, dass ein Dauervertragsverhältnis zustande gekommen ist, weil mir die Eigenschaften des Vertrags bei "Abschluss" nicht bekannt gemacht worden sind. Das sie deswegen alles beweisen sollen oder mir das von der Telekom längst eingezogene Geld innerhalb 14 Tagen zurückzahlen sollen (+ 5,00 €) für mein Schreiben. Dazu setze ich sie mit der Formulierung "Ihren Zahlungseingang erwarte ich binnen zwei Wochen. Danach fallen Verzugszinsen von 8% über dem gültigen Basiszinssatz an." in Verzug.

Was ist, wenn Sie darauf nicht reagieren? Hab ich dann genug guten Willen gezeigt und kann den Anwalt beauftragen, ohne auf den Kosten dafür sitzen zu bleiben?  


Das fände ich wichtig für ein howto/ eine Anleitung - einmal von vorne bis hinten durchgehen, wie man am besten, schnellsten und ohne zeitraubendes Theater an sein Geld kommt.

Was den zu schreibenden Text angeht, dazu gibt es ja einige Beispiele (siehe rolf's Übersicht). Außerdem ist ja im einzelfall zu unterscheiden: Mahnung von nexnet oder Geld schon abgebucht, von einer Rechnung oder von Zweien,...

Trotzdem fänd ich hier so ne Art checkliste cool.

Ich fang mal an und bitte um Ergänzung, sowie die Aufnahme der Endgültigen Version in Rolf's Übersicht.


Brief an ...?

Anschrift

Betreff

Forderungsdetails

Aufforderung zur Erstattung plus Verzugsandrohung/ Alternativ Einstufung der offenen Forderung als unbegründet

Aufforderung die Etwaige Forderung zu definieren und zu Begründen mit:

1. einem Einzelentgeltnachweis (EEN) nach § 16 TKV sowie
2. dem kostenlosen Prüfprotokoll der technischen Prüfung zu übermitteln.
3. einer nachvollziehbaren Rechnung,
4. den vor dem 02.08.05 geltenden ABG, einschließlich der Tarifbestimmungen zum Tarif vanio.flexi,
5. Darlegung, wodurch es eine Willenserklärung zum Abschluss eines Vertrages gegeben haben soll, die etwas anderes als eine internet-by-call-Verbindung zum Inhalt hatte.

Dann noch die freibleibende Kündigung (also ausdrücklich ohne ein Vertragsverhältnis anzuerkennen).

Absender


PS: Wie sieht es eigentlich in dem Zusammenhang mit dem Fernabsatzgesetz aus? Ich soll ein Vertragsverhältnis über das Internet/Telefon eingegangen sein. Da ich aber nicht über mein Rücktrittsrecht aufgeklärt worden bin, beginnt die 14tägige Rücktrittsfrist nie zu laufen und ich kann folglich jederzeit zurück treten?
Oder gilt das nur bei Kaufverträgen über Produkte?

Danke für alle Antworten
- und hoffentlich werden die Strafanträge mit der gebotenen Härte verfolgt - sowas [...]

Rahmmandel

PS: Wer sieht was an meinem html code nicht stimmt, schreib mir ne mail oder PM, ich editiers dann, bin jetzt zu müde, Gute Nacht!

_[Einige Passagen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## SEP (6 Dezember 2005)

*Re: @all, besonders @Katzenhai, Rolf76 und Der Jurist*



			
				rahmmandel schrieb:
			
		

> An Rolf76 besonders auch wegen seines  Aktualisierten Inhaltsverzeichnisses - thumbs up!(...)
> 
> Entnehme ich folgendem Posting des Katzenhai's richtig, dass man einen solchen [...] nicht direkt an einen Anwalt geben kann? (...)
> 
> PS: Wer sieht was an meinem html code nicht stimmt, schreib mir ne mail oder PM, ich editiers dann, bin jetzt zu müde, Gute Nacht!



Bitte Links wie folgt anlegen:

```
[url=http://www.computerbetrug.de]Computerbetrug-Hauptseite[/url]
```
Also im Postingtext 
_eckige Klammer auf [_ und _url_ eintippen, gefolgt von einem _Gleichheitszeichen =_
die URL mit _http://_ beginnend eingeben
_eckige Klammer zu ]_ eingeben
Beschreibungstext eingeben (erscheint dann als Link in blauer Schrift)
_[/url]_ eintippen
Der Link aus dem Beispiel oben sieht dann so: Computerbetrug-Hauptseite aus.

Ist hier sog. BBCode, kein HTML.

Danke, _.sep_


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Dezember 2005)

*Re: @all, besonders @Katzenhai, Rolf76 und Der Jurist*



			
				rahmmandel schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre einer der Rechts-Experten bereit, einmal eine Art howto zu machen, wie man in dem Fall am besten vorgeht.


Konkrete Einzelfallberatung zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird hier nicht erfolgen. Für allgemeine Howtos ist die Rechtslage zu komplex.
Es wird anheim gestellt, rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen gem. Rechtsberatungsgesetz zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
Auf die (Nutzungsbedingungen NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.
:stumm:



			
				rahmmandel schrieb:
			
		

> Entnehme ich folgendem Posting des Katzenhai's richtig, dass man einen solchen [...] nicht direkt an einen Anwalt geben kann?
> 
> Muss ich die Firma erstmal außergerichtlich kontaktieren?


Nein, entnimmst du richtigerweise nicht. Natürlich kannst du jederzeit zum RA gehen und den beauftragen. Die Frage ist nur, ob du das RA-Honorar von der Gegenseite zurück bekommst oder selbst zahlen darfst.



			
				rahmmandel schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu setze ich sie mit der Formulierung "Ihren Zahlungseingang erwarte ich binnen zwei Wochen. Danach fallen Verzugszinsen von 8% über dem gültigen Basiszinssatz an." in Verzug.


Du bist also Unternehmer? Vgl. § 288 BGB.



			
				rahmmandel schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist, wenn Sie darauf nicht reagieren? Hab ich dann genug guten Willen gezeigt und kann den Anwalt beauftragen, ohne auf den Kosten dafür sitzen zu bleiben?


Wenn der Anwalt negative Feststellungsklage erhebt - vielleicht. Sonst nicht.  



			
				rahmmandel schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Wer sieht was an meinem html code nicht stimmt, schreib mir ne mail oder PM, ich editiers dann, bin jetzt zu müde, Gute Nacht!


Ist ein anderer Code, ich hab's mal in den Zitaten besser gemacht.
[Eigenedit: SEP hat erklärt, wie das mit den Links geht. Siehe Posting hiervor]


----------



## webwatcher (6 Dezember 2005)

rahmmandel schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Wer sieht was an meinem html code nicht stimmt, schreib mir ne mail oder PM,


FAQ zur Verwendung von HTML, BBCode 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/faq.php#21
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/faq.php?mode=bbcode

ww


----------



## rolf76 (6 Dezember 2005)

*Zu den außergerichtlichen Anwaltskosten*

Ganz generell ist es so, dass der Schuldner einer Forderung gem. § 280 Abs. 2, § 286 BGB die Kosten von Mahnschreiben und auch alle sonstigen durch den Verzug verursachten Aufwendungen zu ersetzen hat, sofern die Mahnung nach Eintritt des Verzugs erfolgt ist und eine zweckentsprechende Maßnahme der Rechtsverfolgung darstellt. Zu ersetzen sind dann auch die Kosten für ein anwaltliches Mahnschreiben. 
Sofern nicht die Fälle des § 280 Abs. 2 BGB einschlägig sind, muss der Schuldner gem. § 280 Abs. 1 S. 1 BGB vom Gläubiger gemahnt werden, damit er in Verzug kommt. Die Kosten dieser verzugsbegründenden Erstmahnung muss aber der Gläubiger tragen. Erst die Kosten für Mahnschreiben nach Eintritt des Verzugs hat der Schuldner zu ersetzen.

Ob der Schuldner die Anwaltskosten dann aber auch freiwillig bezahlt, ist natürlich eine ganz andere Frage...
*Zur Idee eines howto-Plans:* 
Nach den Erfahrungen in diesem Forum scheint avan*o auf jegliches Schreiben den Standard-Kulanzkündigungs-Brief (nach ca. 14-28 Tagen "Bearbeitungszeit") zu schicken.
Die meisten "Widersprechenden" scheinen die Abbuchung durch die Telekom rückgängig gemacht zu haben.
Ein howto-Plan müsste also von vornherein zwischen denen differenzieren, die noch Geld wollen und denen, die nur in Zukunft ihre Ruhe haben wollen.
Da mittlerweile das Gros der "kampfbereiten" "Clubmitglieder" hier schon durch sein dürfte, ist ein howto-Plan vielleicht auch unnötige Arbeit.


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Dezember 2005)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> *Zu den außergerichtlichen Anwaltskosten*
> 
> Ganz generell ist es so, dass der Schuldner einer Forderung gem. § 280 Abs. 2, § 286 BGB die Kosten von Mahnschreiben und auch alle sonstigen durch den Verzug verursachten Aufwendungen zu ersetzen hat, sofern die Mahnung nach Eintritt des Verzugs erfolgt ist und eine zweckentsprechende Maßnahme der Rechtsverfolgung darstellt. Zu ersetzen sind dann auch die Kosten für ein anwaltliches Mahnschreiben.
> Sofern nicht die Fälle des § 280 Abs. 2 BGB einschlägig sind, muss der Schuldner gem. § 280 Abs. 1 S. 1 BGB vom Gläubiger gemahnt werden, damit er in Verzug kommt. Die Kosten dieser verzugsbegründenden Erstmahnung muss aber der Gläubiger tragen. Erst die Kosten für Mahnschreiben nach Eintritt des Verzugs hat der Schuldner zu ersetzen.
> ...


Stimmt natürlich.

Vorliegend ist aber zu fragen, wer Gläubiger und wer Schuldner ist. Mein Thread bezieht sich auf die Forderungs*abwehr*, vorstehende Angaben auf die Forderungs*durchsetzung*.

Dies ist bitte zu trennen.


----------



## rolf76 (6 Dezember 2005)

*Re: @all, besonders @Katzenhai, Rolf76 und Der Jurist*



			
				rahmmandel schrieb:
			
		

> Das sie deswegen alles beweisen sollen oder mir das von der Telekom längst eingezogene Geld innerhalb 14 Tagen zurückzahlen sollen (+ 5,00 €) für mein Schreiben. Dazu setze ich sie mit der Formulierung "Ihren Zahlungseingang erwarte ich binnen zwei Wochen. Danach fallen Verzugszinsen von 8% über dem gültigen Basiszinssatz an." in Verzug.
> ...
> Was ist, wenn Sie darauf nicht reagieren? Hab ich dann genug guten Willen gezeigt und kann den Anwalt beauftragen, ohne auf den Kosten dafür sitzen zu bleiben?
> ...
> Aufforderung zur Erstattung plus Verzugsandrohung/ Alternativ Einstufung der offenen Forderung als unbegründet


@ Katzenhai: Es ging doch um die Rückforderung des abgebuchten Gelds.

Für die *reine Abwehr nicht berechtigter Forderungen* kann man Anwaltskosten erst und nur insoweit geltend machen, wenn es zu gerichtlichen Auseinandersetzungen kommt. 
Das kann dann der Fall sein, wenn avan*o oder ein Inkassobüro einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid veranlasst.
Oder wenn man eine negative Feststellungsklage auf Feststellung erhebt, dass weder avan*o noch deren Mahn- und Inkassopartnern die wiederholt in Rechnung gestellte Forderung zusteht.


----------



## Reiner1 (6 Dezember 2005)

*Gutschrift erhalten*

So, meine Telefonrechnung vom Dezember ist soeben eingetroffen.
Da sie mir erstaunlich niedrig vorkam, habe ich sie gleich überprüft und eine Gutschrift von call.... darauf entdeckt.
Soweit ganz gut, auch wenn ich damit nicht mehr gerechnet hätte. Ich habe den strittigen Betrag nämlich damals zurückbehalten. Also frei nach Elvis......return to sender...
Da die Nexnetten auch von meiner letzten Zahlung an call... Wind bekommen haben wird dies ja wohl auch diesmal so sein.
Irritierend ist nur, daß der Betrag nicht stimmt, selbst wenn man avan... heraus nimmt. Man hat die Gutschrift als Call...FON abgerechnet, und das zu einem Datum, an dem ich weder über call... im Netz war noch angerufen hatte. Wie man also auf die Daten kommt, bleibt weiter ein Geheimnis. Immerhin hat sich damit meine "Schuld" rechnerisch unter einen Euro reduziert, wenn man avan... heraus nimmt.

Gruß Reiner

PS: Ich war doppelt betroffen, sowohl call... quickdial als auch mit dem netten Clubbeitrag von avan...


----------



## Anonymous (6 Dezember 2005)

*optimismus*

Hab heute auch die Dezember-Rechnung bekommen und diesmal doch tatsächlich ohne "clubbeitrag"!   
Hatte das übliche Prozedere durch: nicht gezahlt, Einspruch usw., 2 Mahnungen von Nexnet.
Hoffe jetzt natürlich, dass die Sache damit ausgestanden ist!!! 
Oder hat jemand schon vom nächsten Inkasso-Büro gehört oder gar einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid erhalten? 

Drücke allen Betroffenen ganz fest die Daumen!!!  

Und natürlich riesen Dank an die "cracks" des Forums!!!


----------



## rahmmandel (6 Dezember 2005)

Danke für die code tipps.

Danke auch an den Hai, für den Hint mit den 8%. Hatte es einer Klageschrift entnommen, in der es mein damaliger Anwalt falsch verwendet hatte. Musste ihn da seinerzeit selbst drauf hinweisen, wie mir jetzt wieder einfiel - ein dunkles Kapitel

Hat einer zu den Fragen hier noch ne Meinung?


> Wende ich mich an Callando (weil die in der Telekom-Rechnung stehen) oder an Avanio, weil die dahinter stecken?
> 
> Schick ich meine Brief dann per Einschreiben, oder tuts auch ein Fax?


Hat ein Fax mit Sendebericht nicht den selben Beweischarakter wie ein Einschreiben?

Danke, Rahmmandel


----------



## Anonymous (6 Dezember 2005)

*Gutschrift Dezember Rechnung*

Hallo @all,

so langsam scheint Bewegung in die ganze Sache zu kommen - ich bin zumindest mal postiv überrascht: auf meiner Dezember-Abrechnung fand sich endlich die lang angekündigte "Kulanzgutschrift"    

Hat zwar ewig gedauert (Anfang Oktober bis jetzt) und ehrlich gesagt habe ich schon fast nicht mehr damit gerechnet, aber jetzt ist sie tatsächlich da.

Wünsche allen viel Geduld und immer die Ohren steifhalten...

GG


----------



## Der Jurist (6 Dezember 2005)

rahmmandel schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> Hat einer zu den Fragen hier noch ne Meinung?
> 
> 
> ...



Also die Frage ist nur generell zu beantworten. Du musst beweisen können, dass das Schreiben zugegangen ist.

Ich nutze FritzFax. Da gibt es die Funktion "Nachweis drucken" (verkleinerte erste Seite mit Sendebericht). Das hat bislang immer ausgereicht.


----------



## makos (6 Dezember 2005)

@goodguy

Wurden denn die kompletten monatlichen 5,22 € gutgeschrieben?


makos


----------



## Anonymous (7 Dezember 2005)

*Gutschrift*

@makos
bei mir stehen nur 4,50 auf der Rechnung. Aber die hatten mir auch nur 4,50 abgezogen?!? Habe ich etwas falsch gemacht?


----------



## Anonymous (7 Dezember 2005)

:roll: 
bin auch doppelt betroffen (aktiv1+avanio) und habe jetzt zum 2.mal eine gutschrift über 5,98 € (?????) bekommen, obwohl ich nichts gezahlt hatte. machen die das vielleicht, damit ich wirklich in deren schuld stehe? aber ich denke doch, daß, solange ich keine korrekte abrechnung erhalte, ich mich zurücklehnen kann. ich habe keine ahnung, wofür die gutschriften sein sollen.


----------



## stieglitz (7 Dezember 2005)

makos schrieb:
			
		

> @goodguy
> 
> Wurden denn die kompletten monatlichen 5,22 € gutgeschrieben?
> 
> ...


Da kommen noch 16 % MWSt. drauf, dann sind es 5,22.


----------



## rolf76 (7 Dezember 2005)

Avani*-Clubber können sich möglicherweise (wieder?) einloggen, jedenfalls lädt die HP wieder dazu ein...

Hat sich mal jemand eingeloggt?


----------



## Reducal (7 Dezember 2005)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat sich mal jemand eingeloggt?


Was mit Vorsicht zu genießen wäre, insbesondere dann, wenn man über die bereits registrierte Telefonnummer kommt und damit (erneut) den Clubbeitrag auslöst.


----------



## rolf76 (7 Dezember 2005)

Dieser Herr hier findet übrigens die Community und die enthaltenen Zusatzdienste total entspannend...


----------



## rolf76 (7 Dezember 2005)

*Und noch eine Veränderung: *Neuerdings bietet avan*o den "Zusatzdienst" an, die AGBs bequem auszudrucken! Ob da jemand nachgeholfen hat?


----------



## rolf76 (7 Dezember 2005)

Ein insgesamt etwas schräger Beitrag der fränkischen "Mainpost" vom 30.11.05 zu avanio:

*Abzocke: Tausende Mitglieder gegen ihren Willen?*


> Der Betrag, den "Callando" schon in den Vormonaten kassiert hat, ohne dass er es bemerkt hat, ist aber weg - für immer.


Meiner Meinung nach eine etwas vorschnelle rechtliche Einschätzung...


> Laut Oliver Schwarz, Pressesprecher des Web.de-Smartsurfers, war bis August "Avanio" ein Internet-by-Call-Anbieter wie viele anderen, ... Ab August habe die Firma plötzlich - von web.de unbemerkt und gegen dessen Geschäftsbedingungen - auf "Clubmitgliedschaften" umgestellt und Monatsgrundgebühren abgerechnet. ...
> "Das Trickreiche war die Clubmitgliedschaft", sagt Schwarz und fügt hinzu: "Die haben wohl vergessen, das uns gegenüber zu erwähnen." "Avanio" sei dann "sofort ausgelistet worden", so Schwarz. Er spricht - in diesem Zeitraum zumindest - von der Mitgliedschaft als "Kostenfalle".


Wie in den meisten Berichten wird leider völlig außer Acht gelassen, dass ein großer (wenn nicht der größte!) Anteil der "Mitglieder" sich letztmals im Juni oder Juli über avanio eingewählt hat.


> Die Firma "Avanio" nimmt zu den Vorwürfen ausführlich Stellung (siehe rechts), bietet "Kulanzkündigungen" und "Kulanzgutschriften" an.


Damit ist wohl der Link zu dem Artikel "Avanio" will Kündigungen akzeptieren" gemeint, den offenbar aber nur registrierte Nutzer der Mainpost lesen können. Schade, die Stellungnahme von avanio hätte mich am meisten interessiert.


----------



## rolf76 (7 Dezember 2005)

... und noch 2 Einträge aus dem 0180-Telefonbuch



> Das 0180-Telefonbuch ist eine Liste von 0180x-Nummern und den gleichwertigen echten Rufnummern.
> ACHTUNG: Diese Liste dient nur der unverbindlichen Information. Keine
> Gewähr auf Korrektheit! Hierzu bitte die Hinweise im Abschnitt
> "SPIELREGELN & HINWEISE" am Ende der Liste beachten.
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (7 Dezember 2005)

*Avan'o*

Hallo,
ich bin auch Betroffener der ersten Stunde und verfolge dieses ganze Thema schon die ganze Zeit.
Leider konnte ich den ersten Beitrag nicht zurück holen. Nun renne ich, wie viele andere auch, schon dem Geld hinterher. Die hatten mir zwar geschrieben, das sie mir den Beitrag erstatten wollen, aber auch heute war keine Gutschrift auf der Telekomabrechnung.
 Auf Email... reagieren die nachwievor nicht. 

Was mich noch mehr ärgert als die 5,22€ ist, das die mit ihrer Masche wohl so durchkommen. Ich habe nichts gelesen, das zb. die Staatsanwaltschaft, Regulierungsbehörde, Verbraucherschützer... Erfolg oder irgendwas unternommen haben. Hier wird von Avan*o wissentlich Besch... und keiner kann denen was. Und das läßt mich wirklich langsam zweifeln, ob wir noch ein Rechtsstaat haben oder wirklich nur noch das Geld, Betrug, Korruption... zählt.

Mein Dank gilt noch dem Juristen, Rolf, Katzenhai... die hier versuchen mit allen zu helfen was in ihrer Macht steht. Danke.

Gruß, MrBig


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Gutschrift*



			
				GoogGuy schrieb:
			
		

> @makos
> bei mir stehen nur 4,50 auf der Rechnung. Aber die hatten mir auch nur 4,50 abgezogen?!? Habe ich etwas falsch gemacht?



Hallo GoogGuy, wenn Du eine Kulanzgutschrift erhalten hast, bedeutet das doch, dass Call* im Auftrag v. Av* 4,50 an die Telecom für Dich überwiesen hat und sich Deine Rechnung um 4,50 reduziert oder?
Oder hattest Du noch Surf-Gebühren an Call* für Av* zu bezahlen, so dass die 4,50 dann damit verrechnet sind? 
Wenn Du aber 4,50 bezahlen sollst, hast Du dich dann vielleicht erneut später noch einmal in einen Tarif von Av* eingewählt und bist wieder  „Clubmitglied“ geworden?
Oder hattest Du keinen Widerspruch gegen die Clubmitgliedschaft an Av* geschickt?
Gruß laterna


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Gutschrift*

PS: Der Gast vom Beitrag v. 8.12.2005 02:42 war ich, sorry.


----------



## Reducal (8 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Avan'o*



			
				MrBig schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nichts gelesen, das zb. die Staatsanwaltschaft, Regulierungsbehörde, Verbraucherschützer... Erfolg oder irgendwas unternommen haben.



Die Regulierungsbehörde (BNA) hat sich zu der Sache bereits eingelassen > HIER <. Verbraucherschützer arbeiten sicher noch an den an sie heran getragenen Einzelfällen und die Ergebnisse ziviler Versuche zur Klärung lassen in der Tat noch auf sich warten. Abwarten muss man auch auf die Erkenntnisse und Entscheidungen der StA vor allem aus Dresden aber auch aus Wiesbaden - sowas liest man erfahrungsgemäß nicht irgendwo, bevor die Ermittlungen abgeschlossen sind. Bislang ist aber auch noch kein Einstellungsbescheid eines in Dresden anhängigen Verfahrens bekannt geworden - also abwarten, was da noch kommt!


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2005)

@laterna bzw. gast
Ich hatte 4,50 auf der Rechnung (September für einen "avan.. internetzugang"), die mir abgebucht wurden. 
Habe daraufhin direkt ein Fax geschickt an calla... und an avan... mit Rechnungskopie und Widerspruch. Dann passierte erstmal nichts. Erst Ende Oktober kam dann ein Brief mit einer "Kulanzkündigung", wo mir auch eine Gutschrift in Aussicht gestellt wurde. Die war aber weder auf der Oktober-Rechnung, noch auf der November-Rechnung drauf. Habe dann diese Hotline von der Homepage angerufen (etwa 30 Versuche  :-? ) bis ich endlich eine sächselnde, aber recht freundliche Dame am Telefon hatte, die mir sagte es hänge mit den Abrechnungsläufen zusammen und ich würde auf jeden Fall meine Gutschrift erhalten, wenn ich ein Schreiben erhalten hätte. Ich war nicht ganz so freundlich, sie bat mich dann noch um etwa Geduld ...
Ende vom Lied: auf der letzten Abrechnung hatte ich eine 4,50 Euro Gutschrift. Aber nicht von ava... sondern wieder von callan...

Und nein - ich habe danach nicht mehr einen Avan... Tarif genutzt und werde das auch nicht tun, selbst wenn es umsonst wäre zu surfen. Ich glaube ich kaufe mir lieber dieses 1&1 DSL-Angebot, da kann man ohne Kosten DSL Flatrate nutzen

Allen einen schönen Tag

[/quote]


----------



## rolf76 (8 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Avan'o*



			
				MrBig schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nichts gelesen, das zb. die Staatsanwaltschaft, Regulierungsbehörde, Verbraucherschützer... Erfolg oder irgendwas unternommen haben.



Warum meine Strafanzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Karlsruhe nicht schnell bearbeitet werden kann, ist mir klar:



			
				http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/63635 schrieb:
			
		

> Tausende Strafanzeigen gegen Tauschbörsen-Nutzer wegen Verletzung des Urheberrechts überfluten derzeit die Staatsanwaltschaft Karlsruhe. ...
> Allein im Juni und Juli sind mehr als 20.000 Anzeigen der Karlsruher Kanzlei eingegangen, wie die Staatsanwaltschaft auf Nachfrage bestätigte. Die Anwaltskanzlei habe angegeben, pro Woche noch etwa 10.000 Anzeigen nachschieben zu können, sagte ein Kripo-Beamter. Allein in 12.000 Fällen gehe es um Upload-Angebote des PC-Spiels Earth 2160 im eDonkey-P2P-Netz.


Das Strafrecht braucht seine Zeit...

Und diese Veränderung könnte durchaus Verbraucherschützern zuzurechnen zu sein (auch wenn sie uns wenig bringt...).


----------



## Reducal (8 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Avan'o*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum meine Strafanzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Karlsruhe nicht schnell bearbeitet werden kann, ist mir klar...


Mir auch, die dürfte nämlich zwischenzeitlich in Dresden sein, wenns richtig läuft. Du kannst ja mal eine Sachstandsanfrage an die StA Karlsruhe richten.


----------



## rolf76 (8 Dezember 2005)

§ 27 Abs. 5 RiStBV (Verfahren bei Abgabe und Übernahme) schrieb:
			
		

> Der übernehmende Staatsanwalt setzt den Anzeigenden von der Übernahme des Verfahrens in Kenntnis, sofern dies nicht nach den Umständen entbehrlich ist.


----------



## Sportfreund2004 (8 Dezember 2005)

*Ich bin schuldenfrei*

Hallo zusammen!

Mir war heute langweilig und da der geforderte Zahlungstermin 15.12.2005 näher rückt, dachte ich mir: Ruf doch mal bei Nexn*t an. Und da gab es wundersame und erfreuliche Nachrichten: Ich habe keine "Schulden" mehr, keine offenen Forderungen, C*llando hat denen mitgeteilt, dass keine Forderung mir gegenüber besteht. Ohne dass ich was besonderes als die normalen Widersprüche getätigt hab. das letzte, was ich vorher von der sache hörte, war die allseits bekannte a*anio kulanzkündigung.

Lustig war das Gespräch noch deshalb, weil ich mich traute, die frage zu stellen, wieso ich dann nix schriftliches bekommen hätte von wegen forderungsverzicht, weil wenn ich nicht angerufen hätte, hätte ich das gar nicht mitgekriegt.. Antwort: damit hätte n*xnet nichts zu tun, da müsste ich mich an c*llando wenden. ich musste ein lachen unterdrücken und traute mich nochmals zu fragen, wieso ich mich an c*allando wenden soll, wenn n*xnet behauptete, sie hätten auf jeden fall einen zahlungsanspruch und wären inhaber der forderung, da war die antwort dann deutlich leiser: "dazu kann ich nix sagen". ich glaub ich schreib denen doch nochmal ein fax und frag nochmal nach und bestehe auf schriftlichen forderungsverzicht.

Die sache scheint aber auf jeden fall ein gutes ende zu nehmen, jetzt bin ich nur noch gespannt, was die strafrechtlichen ermittlungen ergeben. nochmal vielen vielen dank an all die fleißigen helfer hier, ich glaub, ohne die unterstützung durch das forum wäre ich um etwas geld, vor allem aber um viele erfahrungen ärmer.

grüße

sascha


----------



## Anonymous (9 Dezember 2005)

Die Reaktion auf meine mail wegen noch nicht angekommener kulanzgutschrfit:

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

herzlichen Dank für Ihre Anfrage. 
Wir bitten Sie um etwas Geduld - durch die Rechnungsläufe und Abrechnung über die T-Com kann dieser Vorgang der Kulanzgutschrift 6 - 8 Wochen dauern, in Einzelfällen leider auch länger. 


Seien Sie versichert: wenn Sie von uns ein Kulanzschreiben erhalten haben,wird Ihnen der Betrag auf einer der nächsten T-Com Rechnungen defintiv gutschreiben.
Wir danken Ihnen für Ihr Verständnis. 
Sollten Sie noch Fragen haben, so wenden Sie sich bitte an unseren Service:

Telefon (01805) 50 34 34*. Oder senden Sie uns eine Mail: [email protected]
Unser Service ist montags bis freitags von 10.00 bis 16.00 Uhr für Sie erreichbar.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

avanio.net Community
Servicecenter



--------------------------------------------


----------



## UlliZ (9 Dezember 2005)

*aniano - die Reaktionen auf unsere Anfragen*

:roll: Nun ja. Ich bin scheinbar kein so "renitenter" Kunde und erhalte auch keine "Kulanzgutschriftversprechen" (deren Einhaltung abzuwarten bleibt, zwischendurch sind es schöne Zinsgewinne für aviano).

Meine Strategie, nachdem ich per mail und fernmündlich mich gegen die Einziehung von "Clubbeiträgen" zur Wehr setzen war ja, abzuwarten und Tee zu trinken. 8) 

Also warte ich, jetzt jeden Monat, darauf, ob bei der nächsten Telekom-Rechnung erneut "Handlungsbedarf" sprich Rechnungskürzungsbedarf besteht.

Von NexNet und so weiter habe ich persönlich noch nichts gehört. Mal sehen.

Meine Empfehlung bleibt: *auf der Telekomrechnung den strittigen Betrag mit Hinweis in der Buchungszeile *(Verwendungszweck) *zurückhalten *(Text: "_Abzug X.YY EUR für Anbieter callxyzo_") und "rankommen lassen".

Gibt's schon Infos von der StA Dresden :evil: ?

Die ganzen Signale (aviano-Homepage wird aufgemöbelt, mit AGB-Runterlademöglichkeit, Clubzugang usw.) deuten darauf hin, daß man seitens des Anbieters Schönwetter machen will nach dem Motto "ich weiß nicht was ihr alle habt, ist doch alles bestens prima in Ordnung bei uns"...

es grüßt alle Betroffenen

Ulli


----------



## UlliZ (9 Dezember 2005)

*zur zivilrechtlichen Seite*

Infos von der *Bundesnetzagentur*:

_In der Vergangenheit war die Bundesnetzagentur schon mehrfach eingeschritten, wenn 0193-Rufnummern für die Abrechnung von Internetinhalten genutzt wurden – eben, weil dies gegen die Zuteilungsregeln verstößt. Anders bei Avanio und Callando: „In dem beschriebenen Fall wird die Rufnummer telekommunikationsrechtlich nur für den Zugang zu einem Onlinedienst genutzt“, gibt Boll die Einschätzung der Behörde wider. Die Frage, ob die Betroffenen richtig und rechtzeitig über den anstehenden Tarifwechsel informiert wurden, ist für die Regulierer nicht relevant: „Hier gibt es keine telekommunikationsrechtlichen Vorgaben durch das TKG. Hier gilt ganz normal das Zivilrecht“, erklärt der Behördensprecher._

Und da war er doch, der verklausulierte und versteckter Hinweis darauf, wie es zivilrechtlich zu laufen hat 8) :

- dem Rechnungsbetrag widersprechen (über die DTE, siehe oben)
- abwarten, denn Av./call. sind *darlegungs- und beweispflichtig* daß wir deren Leistung, in Kenntnis der Abogebühr, in Anspruch nehmen wollten (für die Juni- und Juli(einwahl-)fälle vollkommen unstrittig, für die "August-Fälle" per simplem call-by-call ebenfalls m.E. unstrittig, da AGB's nicht wirksam zur Kenntnis kommen konnten)
- wir wissen, daß sich wegen 5 Euro irgendwaszig niemand sinnvollerweise vor den ordentlichen Gerichten lange streitet, wenn der Fall nicht vollkommen eindeutig ist

Ulli :lol:


----------



## rolf76 (9 Dezember 2005)

Diesen Erfahrungsbericht von lilaluzi im Verbraucherschutz-Forum hatte ich noch gar nicht gesehen:



			
				http://www.Verbraucherschutz-Forum.de/?show=iwzH schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern war ich persönlich bei avanio in Dresden und nach längerem Sturmklingeln wurde mir sogar geöffnet. Leider wird bei avanio im nagelneuen Büro nur bis um Fünf gearbeitet. Sprich ich traf 2 Putzfrauen und einen Techniker von Callando an.
> ...
> Der Techniker konnte mit trotzdem ein paar Fragen beantworten und daher hier ein paar Tipps was ihr tun müßt um die ABO-Mitgliedschaft loszuwerden:
> ...
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (10 Dezember 2005)

*avanio*

Soso,

ein technisches Problem.  :lol:  Aber die abertausenden unfreiwilligen, welche bis heute NICHT bemerkt haben, das Sie Monat für Monat zur Kasse gebeten werden hat man NICHT informiert. An der Börse sagt man dazu Gewinnmitnahme  :roll: 

Wers glaubt 8)


----------



## Greenhorn (11 Dezember 2005)

"... nach mehreren Drohanrufen inkl. Morddrohungen ..."

Die fröhliche avanio.net-community ?


----------



## Anonymous (11 Dezember 2005)

*naja...*

also, die ganze situation mag ja ziemlich verfahren sein, aber bei morddrohungen und ähnlichem, was ich hier lesen muss, hört der spaß natürlich auf, das steht ja nun bei allem ärger in keiner relation.

denkt mal bitte drüber nach...


----------



## Reducal (11 Dezember 2005)

*Re: naja...*



			
				gast123 schrieb:
			
		

> denkt mal bitte drüber nach...


Wieso soll man darüber Gedanken verschwenden. Diese Äußerung wurde in einem anderen Forum lediglich erwähnt und kommt angeblich aus einem Geplauder. Derartige, aufgebrachte Äußerungen sind sicher kaum ernst zu nehmen, zumal sich die Dresdner Avanios da bestimmt selbst zu helfen wissen. Von einem Standposten der Dresdner Polizei bei Avanio war zumindest noch nichts zu lesen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Dezember 2005)

Es gab hier keine Morddrohungen sondern lediglich einen Hinweis auf ein (interessantes) Posting in einem anderen Forum, in dem darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass ein anonymer angeblicher Techniker von callando erzählt habe, dass wegen angeblicher Drohanrufen der support nur mehr telefonisch erledigt werde.
Sind ohnehin rechte Plaudertaschen in Dresden 
@reducal: hat sich überschnitten... Aber "Plaudereien" in Dresden können ja unterhaltsam sein, nicht wahr....?
P.S.: Grüße nach Montevideo, in die Tortenstadt - ich puste mal das erste Lichtchen aus...


----------



## Anonymous (11 Dezember 2005)

*avanio*

Ich stimme dem Gast 123 auf jeden Fall zu, das solche Äußerungen immer recht heikel und unnötig sind.

Nur im Bezug auf avanio und co...werd ich deshalb nun nicht gleich mitleid bekommen. Auch wenn es hier nur um recht kleine Summen ging, alleine der Ärger, Streß und zusätzl. Ausgaben für Porto-Fax-Telefon u.a. sollte man nicht vergessen. Insbesondere weil der Verein im Bezug auf sein Forderungsmanagement keine Computerpanne hat/te und deren Umgang mit Kunden ganz bestimmt weniger freundlich ist/war. Ich erinnere nur an Nexnet und weitere, die sogar mit Eintragungen in die Schufa gedroht haben sollen.

Und wirklich net is das nun auch nicht! :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (12 Dezember 2005)

*Hat avanio aufgegeben?*

Haben die etwa schlapp gemacht?

Ich hatte im September auch diese ominösen 4,50€ auf der Rechnung, die ich allerdings nie bezahlt habe. Dann das Übliche mit Nexnet...

Aber nach der 2. Mahnung, die inzwischen schon über 6 Wochen her ist, war dann plötzlich Ruhe!

Die werden doch wohl nicht eingesehen haben, dass ihr Geschäftsmodell keinen Erfolg hat!?  :lol:


----------



## UlliZ (12 Dezember 2005)

*Bericht auf "Radio-Eins"*

Auf "Radio-Eins" am Samstag in der Sendung "Escape" (das Multimedia-Magazin) wurde von der "aviano-Masche" ausführlich berichtet.

Ein Redakteur  von der ct warnte unter der Rubrik "Vorsicht, Kunde!" vor der Masche.
Alles hier Diskutierte wurde kurz zusammengefaßt. Fazit: man sollte davon ausgehen, daß sich die "Mahnungen" auf 2 Runden "bedrucktes Papier" beschränken und sich das Ganze dann "im Sande verläuft".

Der ct-Mann wies nochmals ausdrücklich darauf hin, daß "Mahnungen" einer "NextNet" nichts mit einem gerichtlichen Mahn*bescheid* zu tun haben.

Wichtig ist nur, der Telekom-Rechnung rechtzeitig zu widersprechen (auch da gibt es Ausschlußfristen, steht auf der Rechnung drauf) und das Geld entweder erst gar nicht zu zahlen oder, wenn man schon gezahlt hat, es bei der nächsten Rechnung erklärt aufzurechnen. Bzw. bei Einzugsermächtigung rechtzeitig zu widerrufen.

So weit erst mal :roll: .

Interessant, daß die tolle "aviano-Community" bei den Kunden scheinbar so gut ankommt, daß man sich in Dresden mit geschlossenen Stahltüren vor selbigen Kunden schützen muß...

Ich vermisse hier immer noch das Posting eines einzigen "freiwilligen" oder sagen wir eher "wissentlich Beigetretenen" avanio-Kunden hier im Thread  :-? 

Ulli


----------



## Anonymous (12 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Bericht auf "Radio-Eins"*



			
				UlliZ schrieb:
			
		

> Auf "Radio-Eins" am Samstag in der Sendung "Escape" (das Multimedia-Magazin) wurde von der "aviano-Masche" ausführlich berichtet.
> 
> Ich vermisse hier immer noch das Posting eines einzigen "freiwilligen" oder sagen wir eher "wissentlich Beigetretenen" avanio-Kunden hier im Thread  :-?
> 
> Ulli


nein, ich bin kein "freiwilliger abonnent".

aber ich frage mich, ob nicht vielleicht einfach etwas dumm schief gegangen ist zunächst. so dass die eigentlich nix dafür können.

vielleicht ist denen erst später aufgegangen, dass man aus dem fehler geld machen kann - das wäre auch nicht in ordnung, aber vielleicht doch keine "masche", oder?

just my 2 cents ...


----------



## Der Jurist (12 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Bericht auf "Radio-Eins"*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> vielleicht ist denen erst später aufgegangen, dass man aus dem fehler geld machen kann - das wäre auch nicht in ordnung, aber vielleicht doch keine "masche", oder?
> just my 2 cents ...


Macht das bei den Betroffenen einen Unterschied?


----------



## rolf76 (12 Dezember 2005)

Von den gleichen Folgen für Betroffene einmal abgesehen:



			
				http://www.sat1.de/lifestyle_magazine/planetopia/themen/content/05625/ schrieb:
			
		

> Nachfrage beim Anbieter - die Verantwortlichen dort sehen die Dinge ganz anders. Aber statt des erhofften Interviews erreicht uns nur eine email. Zitat: “Bereits am 29.06.2005 änderten wir die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen auf unserer Internetseite.“ Und weiter: „Wir informierten bereits Anfang April jeden Kunden auf unserer Internetseite darüber, dass er sich mit einer Einwahl für den MyAvanio.NET Club registriert.“



Das klingt nicht gerade nach einem später ausgenutzten "technischen Fehler", oder?


----------



## Sportfreund2004 (12 Dezember 2005)

*avanio*

Avanio zeichnete sich doch bisher durch sich ständig ändernde Ausreden aus.

- Erst hatte ich mich am 2.8. angeblich eingewählt,
- Dann bestätigte mir der Avanio-Telefonbeauftragte eine  rückwirkendgültige Agb-Änderung.
- Die dritte Meinung war dann die, dass man im Juni sich einwählt und ab 2.8. kostenpflichtiges Mitglied wird.
- Und wenn das nicht mehr zieht, kommt man halt mit dem technischen Fehler.
- Callando behauptet, dass sie den Mahnverlauf durch Nexnet nicht stoppen können.
- Nexnet hat mir telefonisch bestätigt, dass Callando Ihnen mitgeteilt hat, dass sie mich (und bestimmt auch die anderen, die sich gewehrt haben) aus dem Mahnverlauf nehmen sollen und hat keine Forderung mehr.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die wegen möglicher strafrechtlicher Konsequenzen evt. Schadensbegrenzung betreiben wollen...


----------



## UlliZ (12 Dezember 2005)

*avanio: Zufall nur ausgenutzt?*

Nönönö, da wurde nichts "zufällig verbaselt" und dann "einfach laufen" gelassen, lieber "Gast".

Wer eine Firma *per 01.08.2005 *zum Handelsregister anmeldet, *per 02.08.2005 *seine AGB's ändert und dann *am gleichen Tag per 0:00 Uhr *zigtausende "Einwahlen" gehabt haben will, für einen Dienst mit 4,50 EUR Grundgebühr pro Monat, und seinen Kunden (die diesen Dienst in vielen Fällen nie oder nur einmalig für wenige Sekunden in Anspruch nahmen) scheinbar "großzügig" diese "Grundgebühr" nachträglich in Rechnung stellt, der hat dabei nicht auf "Zufälle" gebaut sondern er hat, das ist meine Meinung, dabei wohl eine klare Absicht. Und diese besteht darin, daß es möglichst viele Kunden "nicht merken" und somit brav "bezahlen".

Ich will das böse Wort "Wirtschaftskriminalität" in diesem Zusammenhang bewußt *nicht *in den Mund nehmen. Jedoch gibt es bei diesem avanio-callando-nexnet-Komplex einige Vorgänge, die der "Handschrift" der o.g. Fakultät zumindest ähnelt:

- undurchsichtiges Firmengeflecht, Subunternehmertum, einer handelt als Dienstleister für den anderen

- häufiger Adressenwechsel

- häufiger Wechsel der Firma im Handelsregister, dieweil der "im Volk bekannte Name" gleichlautend bleibt

- nachträgliches "in Rechnung stellen"

- Änderung der AGB's

- verzögerte, unklare und hinhaltende Reaktion auf Kundenbeschwerden

- Verweis auf Unzuständigkeit ("bitte, wenden Sie sich an ...")

- Versuch, die Unkenntnis und das Unwissen der Kunden auszunutzen (z.B. über die Bekanntmachungspflichten für AGB's, Verbraucherrechte usw..)


----------



## SEP (12 Dezember 2005)

Zwischenthread zu Ventelo verschoben. _modaction.sep_


----------



## Anonymous (12 Dezember 2005)

*Hurra, sie nehmen mich wahr. Nicht nur wegen meines Geldes..*

zu mir:

- Einwahl regelmäßig über SmartSurfer
- letztmalig bei A.*[...]* am Morgen des 02.08.05 kurz nach Mitternacht (blöd, nicht wahr...)
- Aufmerksam geworden auf das Problem im November
- Forum gefunden ca. 15 Minuten später
- Abbuchung 5,22 EUR im September, 
- Mail an A.*[...]*
- im Oktober keine Abbuchung
- mit der Novemberrechnung wieder 5,22 EUR
- 10 Minuten später super Ratschläge und Vorlagen des Forums beherzigt:
- Telekomrechnung gekürzt und auf Überweisung umgestellt, Einschreiben mit Rückschein an Kullando (nach Walluf dank Forum) + Fax an A.*[...]* mit Rückforderung des September-Betrags, Widerspruch gegen den Novemberbetrag und gegen Community-Mitgliedschaft, hilfsweise Kündigung des nicht bestehenden Vertrags
und
- vorsorglich Einforderung des Einzelentgeldnachweis nebst Prüfprotokoll und dem Hinweis, ich verbitte (verbäte?) mir Inrechnungstellung.


Heute kam zeitgleich:

der Rückschein des Kullando-Einschreibens (Annahme 21. November) und
HURRRA: 
die Kulanzkündigung mit folgendem Wortlaut:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

herzlichen Dank für Ihr Schreiben. Bitte entschuldigen Sie die teilweise lange Bearbeitungszeit unserer Antwort.

Schade, dass Sie unsere a.*[...]*.net Community nicht überzeugen konnte. Seit dem 02. 08. 2005 bieten wir hier interessante Zusatzdienste an. Mit Ihrer ersten Einwahl über die Einwahlrufnummer 0193*[...]* haben Sie sich hierbei automatisch registriert und sind a.*[...]*.net Community Mitglied geworden.

Aufgrund Ihres Schreibens haben wir Ihre a.*[...]*.net Community gekündigt und bestätigen Ihnen hiermit, dass Sie mit der Rufnummer 02meinenummer kein a.*[...]*.net Community Mitglied mehr sind. Aus Kulanz und ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht werden wir auf einer der nächsten T-Com Abrechnungen über unseren Billing-Dienstleister Kullando eine Kulanzgutschrift einreichen und Ihnen den jetzt berechnteten Monatsbeitrag erstatten. Wir hoffen, dass wir somit in Ihrem Sinne handeln.

Bitte beachten Sie aber, dass Sie unsere a.*[...]*.net Community Tarife nicht mehr nutzen sollen. Bei einer erneuten Einwahl werden Sie automatisch wieder Mitglied.

Wir danken Ihnen für Ihr Verständnis. Sollten Sie noch Fragen haben, etc.



Ich werde mich zurücklehnen, freue mich auf das nächste Telefongespräch mit dem niedlich sächselnden T-Com-Rechnungs-Support-Telefonisten und die damit verbundene Rechnungskürzung um 5,22 EUR und harre beruhigt der weiteren Entwicklung.

Mit Beginn des Problems hätte ich es auf die lange Bank geschoben. Dank des super Forums fühlte und fühle ich mich gewappnet, allem gelassen entgegen zu treten.

Danke nochmal!


*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert - bitte NUBs beachten! Verunglimpfungen sind weder erwünscht noch notwendig.]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## KatzenHai (12 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Hurra, sie nehmen mich wahr. Nicht nur wegen meines Geld*



			
				Yauser schrieb:
			
		

> ... und dem Hinweis, ich verbitte (verbäte?) mir Inrechnungstellung.


... verböte?


----------



## Anonymous (12 Dezember 2005)

@Yauser

Freu dich nicht zu früh. Dieses Schreiben haben etliche andere und ich auch bekommen. Bis jetzt habe ich das Geld noch nicht zurück und bei anderen soll trotzdem wieder abgebucht worden sein.

MrBig


----------



## Anonymous (13 Dezember 2005)

*Verunleumdungen*

Sorry, war nicht als Verunglimpfung gemeint, sollte nur witzig sein.
Ich mache mir keine falschen Hoffnungen. Ich lasse die T-Com bis auf weiteres nicht abbuchen. Mit Eingang der Rechnung habe ich dann die Erinnerung, dass ich den Betrag gegebenenfalls kürzen muss und der T-Com einen Anruf mit genau diesem Hinweis schenke.

Die ersten 5,22 EUR habe ich quasi als Lehrgeld in den Wind geschrieben und die Kosten für das Einschreiben als Investition in den Avanio-Community-Nichtmitglieder-Club begriffen. Da fühle ich mich dann doch etwas wohler.

@KatzenHai: na mir selbst verbiete ich nix mehr. Vieleicht verbuhte? Sonntags verbete ich mich dann.


----------



## rolf76 (13 Dezember 2005)

*Bericht der Heidenheimer Zeitung vom 13.12.2005*

Ein Bericht der Heidenheimer Zeitung vom 13.12.2005:


			
				http://www.hz-online.de/index.php?mode=full&cat=13&open=1&open_u=&&minDate=&begin=0&id=155125 schrieb:
			
		

> *WEB-ZUGANG / Auch Smartsurfer-Nutzer betroffen
> Preis versteckt erhöht*
> 
> Nutzer von minutenabgerechneten Internet-Verbindungen und Vergleichsprogrammen wie Smartsurfer sollten ihre jüngsten Abrechnungen genau kontrollieren.
> ...


Dass die ab August erhobene Grundgebühr auch von Kunden verlangt wurde, die sich im Juni oder Juli letztmals eingewählt haben, kommt - wie meistens - nicht zum Ausdruck. 

Gut ist aber, dass mit jedem weiteren Pressebericht weitere schlafende Clubber geweckt werden.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Dezember 2005)

*CT-Artikel*

Hallo,
Habt Ihr den neuen Artikel in der "ct" gelesen?
S.90 "Wilkommen im Club"


----------



## rolf76 (14 Dezember 2005)

*Re: CT-Artikel*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Habt Ihr den neuen Artikel in der "ct" gelesen?
> S.90 "Wilkommen im Club"


Nein, was steht denn (sinngemäß) drin? Welche Ausgabe der ct?


----------



## Anonymous (14 Dezember 2005)

*Re: CT-Artikel*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guten Tag.

Also ,es handelt sich um die aktuelle Ausgabe 26 der CT vom 12.12.05

Ich würde mal sagen ,dass dieses Forum wohl etwas
näher studiert wurde und von zahlreichen Betroffenen nachgeholfen wurde.Diesmal wurde jedenfalls einiges mehr als im 1. Bericht der Ausgabe 22/05 aufgegriffen .

Einige Schilderungen kommen mir auch bekannt vor.
Es gab wohl viel Post (vielleicht von einigen ,die sich auch hier 
herumtreiben.. ) 

Ich denke ,der Sachverhalt wird nun einigermaßen
korrekt dargestellt(Doppelseite,ausführlich!)
Die 3 Euro hab ich jedenfalls nicht bereut und finde 
die CT hat für die weitere Berichterstattung über den Fall
Avanio-Callando erstmal ein LOB verdient.

Die Zurückhaltung bisheriger Berichte beruht wohl auch auf der 
unklaren Rechtslage( Stellungnahme-Bundesnetzagentur)
des Falls!

Avanio-Reaktion-Zitat aus dem Artikel:
"...Es versteht sich von selbst, dass wir Ihre etwaige Berichterstattung juristisch überprüfen lassen werden"


Für die Leser dieses Forums gibt es im Artikel von Georg Schnurer grundsätzlich nichts neues zu erfahren,es wird aber viel bestätigt!
Nur Schade ,dass der Smartsurfer-Nutzer nicht zwingend
Leser der CT ist! Vielleicht kann man den Artikel in absehbarer
Zeit ins Netz stellen (natürlich nur mit Erlaubnis der CT)

Grüsse
Betroffener


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2005)

*bananio-Club*

@rolf76
die Idee ist Klasse! Bitte gib mir doch Deine "Telefonnummer", ich würde mich gerne für die Clubmitgliedschaft einwählen...   
Ich denke mal bei "... [Avanio] ..." gibt es jede Menge interessanter Tipps und Tricks bzgl. Verbraucherschutz, nette Worte in einer stürmischen Zeit... und das alles für EUR 0,- mtl. (bis sich die A'B'Bs ändern).


@alle
nachdem ich meinen hier im Forum geposteten Brief an Call*ndo geschickt habe ist Ruhe... die N..N... haben am 14.11 die 1. Mahnung verschickt und sind dann in der Versenkung verschwunden.... die Magentarechnung vom Dezember war sauber... Ich überlege gerade ob ich mich beschweren soll, dass Forderungen ohne Gutschrift ausgebucht werden... naja, vielleicht schiebe ich ja auch noch nen Strafantrag hinterher...


Gruß, Marc

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction  _


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Dezember 2005)

Breauschend ist der Artikel in der c´t nicht, da steht hier entschieden mehr und qualifizierteres 
(Dank vor allem an Rolf76) 

Der größte Klops ist allerdings die Behauptung der c´t, dass es den Vorschriften der Bundesnetzagentur
 genügen würde , eine bislang ohne monatliche Gebühr nutzbare Rufnummer per AGB-Änderung
 plötzlich mit einer Clubmitgliedschaft und nachgeschalteter Monatsgebühr zu verbinden.
Das ist eine völlig aus der Luft gegriffene Interpretation 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=12553


> „Wir sind zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass wir keinen Verstoß gegen die Zuteilungsregeln feststellen konnten“, erklärte jetzt Behördensprecher Rudolf Boll gegenüber Dialerschutz.de. Betroffene müssten zivilrechtliche Schritte unternehmen, wenn sie sich zu Unrecht abkassiert fühlen. „Hier wird Vertragrecht berührt und kein Telekommunikationsrecht“, begründet Boll, warum die Behörde nicht zuständig sei.


Sie erklärt sich einfach nur für unzuständig, von Billigung ist an keiner Stelle die Rede 

cp 

PS: Insgesamt lohnt sich der Kauf nur wegen des Artikels  bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2005)

*A*anio*

Moin,
Ich habe mich bei euch im Forum ein wenig durchgelesen, habe aber nicht die Zeit jeden Artikel durchzuschauen.
Bei mir ist seit einiger Zeit auf der T-Com Rechnung auch dieser A*vanio Internet by call Anbieter aufgetaucht, da ich aber DSL habe und nicht über by-call Anbieter ins Internet gehe, können die doch eigentlich nichts bei mir abbuchen.... :evil: 

Ich wollte mal wissen, ob man aus dieser Sache auch wieder raus kommt ohne groß rechtliche Dinge einzuleiten?
Ich habe wohl mitbekommen, dass es nichts bringt bei der T-Com anzurufen, da man dann dort jeden Monat von neuem anrufen muss.

Kann man dort Kündigungen oder sonstiges hinschreiben, oder bleiben diese alle unbeantwortet?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## rolf76 (15 Dezember 2005)

*Re: A*anio*



			
				DaDarkSun schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man dort Kündigungen oder sonstiges hinschreiben, oder bleiben diese alle unbeantwortet?


Was andere Forumsteilnehmer in diesem und in anderen Foren an avanio geschrieben haben und welche Antworten bisher zurückkamen, kannst Du hier nachlesen.


----------



## SEP (15 Dezember 2005)

*Re: A*anio*



			
				DaDarkSun schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich bei euch im Forum ein wenig durchgelesen, habe aber nicht die Zeit jeden Artikel durchzuschauen.


Das solltest du aber, da steht nämlich eigentlich alles drin. So viel zeit sollte dir dein "Kampf" wert sein - oder eben nicht, was dann auch seinen pekuniären Wert auslöst.

Im übrigen gilt auch in diesem Thread: Auf konkrete Einzelfallfragen zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird hier keine Antwort gegeben werden.
Es wird anheim gestellt, rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen gem. Rechtsberatungsgesetz zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
Auf die (Nutzungsbedingungen NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.
:stumm:


----------



## Anonymous (16 Dezember 2005)

Aktueller Stand:

- Strafanzeige nach Dresden gefaxt.
- Nach Einwand per Fax an N*XN*T wegen Mahnschreiben keine zweite Mahnung erhalten. Auch sonst keine Reaktion!
- Ebenfalls keine Reaktion von C*ll*nd* nach Einwand per Fax wegen Grundgebühr auf der November-Rechnung.
- Keine Grundgebühr mehr auf Dezember-Rechnung. :thumb: 

Ich harre der Dinge, die da (auf der Januar-Rechnung) kommen...  :3d:


----------



## Revilok (16 Dezember 2005)

*Winterpause*

Es sieht so aus, als ob Avanio und C(alland)o ihre fragwürdigen Aktivitäten eingestellt hätten - Winterpause sozusagen.
Wenn auf der Januarrechnung wieder kein Avaniobetrag zu finden ist, werde ich der Telekom wieder die Einzugsermächtigung erteilen.
Meine Ansprechpartnerin bezüglich meiner Strafanzeige bei der Polizei habe ich leider noch nicht persönlich erreicht. Werde es nächste Woche nochmals probieren und hier dann Bericht erstatten.


----------



## Insider (16 Dezember 2005)

...das kannste Dir sparen, da Deine Anzeige längst in Dresden ist (hat sie mir schon gesagt!)


----------



## Revilok (17 Dezember 2005)

Und woher weißt Du, das dies auch für meine Anzeige gilt (die Mühlen der Justiz drehen sehr langsam und manchmal *äußerst* merkwürdig ...)
Gerade hier im - juristisch gesehen - provinzialen München laufen die Dinge gerne etwas anders als man es annehmen sollte  .


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Dezember 2005)

Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade hier im - juristisch gesehen - provinzialen München laufen die Dinge gerne etwas anders als man es annehmen sollte  .


IMHO kannste froh sein, dass Du in München bist. In Hamburg weiss man ja, wie so was (im Sande ver-)läuft...


----------



## KatzenHai (17 Dezember 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> IMHO kannste froh sein, dass Du in München bist. In Hamburg weiss man ja, wie so was (im Sande ver-)läuft...


Ist jetzt mal gut?

Immer dann, wenn ein besonders prominenter Fall vor dem Strafgericht war, schimpfen nachher die ge"Bild"eten Bürger: "Viel zu wenig! Schwanz ab! Oder Todesstrafe! Mindestens aber Verlust des Wahlrechts und Abschiebung in die Antarktis!" (oder so).

Vielleicht sollte man sich mit dem Strafsystem in Deutschland erst einmal inhaltlich ne Runde auseinander setzen, bevor man einfach in dieses boulevardeske Horn stößt ...

Ich finde das Hamburger Strafurteil nach den bisher vorliegenden Informationen vollkommen ok - Leute, es geht "nur um Geld", hier wurde niemand getötet, vergewaltigt oder durch Freisetzen ionisierender Strahlen gefährdet oder geschädigt. 

*Bleibt mal auf dem Teppich!*

Und zahlt euer nächstes Speed-Ticket freiwillig, anstatt laut über den Bullenstaat zu schimpfen ...


----------



## Antidialer (17 Dezember 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz so einfach kann man es auch nicht sehen. Mich stört vor allem die Verhältnismäßigkeit. Gewerbsmäßiger 100000fach versuchter Betrug, Datenveränderung usw mit Schäden in Höhe mehrer Millionen Euro wird mit Bewährung und Geldstrafe geahndet (Die Geldstrafe ist weit niedriger als die Schadenssumme, das Geld, was durch den Betrug eingenommen würde, ist nie wieder aufgetaucht). Wenn ein Schiedsrichter allerdings ein paar Fussballspiele versucht zu manipulieren, gibt es fast 2,5 Jahre Haft? Hier stimmen die Relationen ganz eindeutig nicht mehr. 

Weil die Premiere Verschlüsslung geknackt wurde, veranstaltet die Staatsanwaltschaft innerhalb nur einer Woche mehrere Hausdurchsuchungen, gegen HAS, ATS, MCN und wie sie alle heißen wurde dagegen Monatelang nichts unternommen, bzw sogar Verfahren reihenweise eingestellt.


----------



## Greenhorn (17 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Winterpause*



			
				Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> Es sieht so aus, als ob Avanio und C(alland)o ihre fragwürdigen Aktivitäten eingestellt hätten - Winterpause sozusagen.


Bei mir nicht. Hab diese Rechnung wieder 3,96 € "Mitgliedschaftsbeitrag". 
Aber mit Ende dieses Jahres ist Schluß damit! Dann ist Telefonanschluß abgemeldet, ich nutze den Anschluß + Flatrate  von jemand anderem mit und callando/avanio muß dann erstmal meine neue Adresse rauskriegen, bevor die mir mit irgendwelchen Rechnungen für irgendwas wollen ...   

Ich kann inzwischen jedem, der regelmäßig mehr oder weniger viel - nicht nur gelegentlich - surft, nur zu einer Flatrate raten. Keinen Ärger mehr mit mit diesem Horror-Tarifwust und man braucht auch nicht mehr mehrere Stunden/Monat verschwenden, um mal wieder rauszufinden, dass man schon wieder von einer neuen Brüllgurkenschmeißerbude besch... worden ist ...

PS: Bin mal gespannt ob "Brüllgurkenschmeißerbude" hier erlaubt ist oder nicht ...


----------



## Revilok (18 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Winterpause*



			
				Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> [Hab diese Rechnung wieder 3,96 € "Mitgliedschaftsbeitrag".


Wie kommst Du auf 3,96 Euro. Normalerweise kassiert Avanio/Callando 4,50 Euro zzgl. MwSt. (=5,22 Euro).
Oder haben die den "Mitgliedsbeitrag" reduziert, um in der Rechnung weniger aufzufallen oder in der Hoffnung, daß weniger sagen: "Ach, wegen 3,96 Euro bemühe ich mich gar nicht erst."


----------



## Revilok (18 Dezember 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Was passiert denn eigentlich, wenn ich den Anschluss irgendwann mal kündige?


Hab dazu mal die (derzeit aktuellen) AGBs gelesen. Welche damals bei Deinem "Vertragsabschluß" gegelten haben, weiß natürlich nur Avanio:


> g. Ein eine außerordentliche Kündigung rechtfertigender Grund liegt insbesondere nicht vor, wenn der Nutzer seinen Telefonanschluss kündigt oder dieser gesperrt wird.



D.h. du darfst kostenpflichtig weiter die Community (nicht) nutzen. Die ist nämlich derzeit offline:


> Diese Funktion wird zur Zeit überarbeitet.
> Bitte haben Sie etwas Geduld.


http://www.avanio.de/com.html


----------



## Reiner1 (19 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Winterpause*



			
				Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann inzwischen jedem, der regelmäßig mehr oder weniger viel - nicht nur gelegentlich - surft, nur zu einer Flatrate raten. Keinen Ärger mehr mit mit diesem Horror-Tarifwust und man braucht auch nicht mehr mehrere Stunden/Monat verschwenden, um mal wieder rauszufinden, dass man schon wieder von einer neuen Brüllgurkenschmeißerbude besch... worden ist ...



bei mir hat es schon gewirkt. Ich habe DSL und Flatrate beantragt und bekomme die Freischaltung vermutlich in gut zwei Wochen. Eigentlich wollte ich aus Kostengründen auf DSL verzichten .....jetzt nehme ich aus Kostengründen und wegen meiner Nerven DSL.

Gruß Reiner

*[Virenscanner: Quoting korrigiert]*


----------



## rolf76 (19 Dezember 2005)

*2 Argumente gegen das Nichtstun*

2 Aspekte aus dem Bericht "Dialerschutz-Hintergrund: Die Fahnder und die Dialer-Mafia" auf Computerbetrug.de zum Strafverfahren gegen die Betreiber der „Hanseatischen Abrechnungssysteme“ halte ich auch hier für wichtig:



			
				http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/051217_01.php schrieb:
			
		

> „Ohne Foren wie das von Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de hätten wir nicht gewusst, wie viele Betroffene es tatsächlich gibt“, heißt es bei der Staatsanwaltschaft.


Auch die Staatsanwaltschaft Dresden, bei der - früher oder später - alle Strafanzeigen gegen die Verantwortlichen von avani* landen werden, wird nur dann die Zahl der Betroffenen einschätzen können, wenn 

die Staatsanwälte hier mitlesen oder 
diejenigen, die sich als geschädigt sehen, Strafanzeige erstatten.



			
				http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/051217_01.php schrieb:
			
		

> Den Opfern der dänischen Dialer-Mafia wird nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als ihr Geld auf dem zivilrechtlichen Weg von den Betrügern zurückzufordern. Alle Betroffenen einzeln auszuzahlen hält die Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg für unmöglich: „Da wären die Verwaltungskosten höher als das zur Verfügung stehende Geld.“



Auch in dem Ermittlungsverfahren gegen avani* muss damit gerechnet werden, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft sich nicht um die Rückzahlung kümmern wird. Es liegt daher an jedem Einzelnen, sich gegen ungerechtfertigte Abbuchungen zur Wehr zu setzen.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Dezember 2005)

Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommst Du auf 3,96 Euro. Normalerweise kassiert Avanio/Callando 4,50 Euro zzgl. MwSt. (=5,22 Euro).
> Oder haben die den "Mitgliedsbeitrag" reduziert, um in der Rechnung weniger aufzufallen oder in der Hoffnung, daß weniger sagen: "Ach, wegen 3,96 Euro bemühe ich mich gar nicht erst."



Ganz einfach: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=123637#123637


----------



## Anonymous (19 Dezember 2005)

:tröst: 
Für alle, die immer noch eisern ohne DSL surfen:  altnetsurf  bietet jetzt einen x-mas -tarif (0,09ct ohne einwahl) an, der in keinem lcr steht.

schöne weihnachtszeit !

(schwimme übrigens in gutschriften von callando, obwohl ich nie was gezahlt hab´  :-? )


----------



## Revilok (20 Dezember 2005)

bamboo schrieb:
			
		

> schwimme übrigens in gutschriften von callando, obwohl ich nie was gezahlt hab´  :-?


Das wird mir vielleicht auch noch blühen. Was machst Du jetzt? Die Gutschriften stornieren lassen? Ansonsten hätte Callando ja tatsächlich "berechtigte" Forderungen Dir gegenüber.
Mir hat der Mitarbeiter der unfreiwilligen Hotline von Callando gesagt, daß ich durch die Einbehaltung des Betrags somit auch keine Gutschrift erhalten würde ...


----------



## Reiner1 (20 Dezember 2005)

Ich hatte auch eine Gutschrift von callando bekommen. Das betraf aber nicht avanio. Ich habe den Betrag umgehend zurück überwiesen.

Übrigens war avanio wieder Thema in der c´t - Sendung. Allerdings gibt es für die hiesigen Leser keine Neuigkeiten. Man will an dem Fall dran bleiben, was wohl auch negative Puplicity bringt. Call... wird aber leider nicht erwähnt.

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Revilok (20 Dezember 2005)

*Neues Antwortschreiben*

Habe heute überraschenderweise anderslautende Post von callando bekommen: (Hervorhebungen von mir)


> 14. Dezember 2005
> 
> Ihre Rechnungsanfrage zur avanio.net Community
> 
> ...


Wenn Callando also nach eigenen Angaben nicht mein Vertragspartner ist und mir auch keine Leistung erbracht hat, jetzt aber Geld von mir will, war m. E. meine Anzeige wegen Verdachts des Betrugs voll gerechtfertigt.


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Neues Antwortschreiben*



			
				callando schrieb:
			
		

> *Die callando Telecom GmbH* als Abrechnungsunternehmen führt für verschiedene Internet Service Provider die Abrechnung für Internet Verbindungen durch und *ist Inhaber der Gebührenforderung*.


:gruebel:
Inhaber wie? Aus abgetretenem Recht? Als Inkassomandat (erlaubt)? Oder wie und warum?

Ach, Abtretung kann nicht sein, wegen 





			
				Callando schrieb:
			
		

> *Da wir nicht der Anbieter des Onlinedienstes und somit auch nicht Ihr Vertragspartner sind, möchten wir Sie bitten, Ihre Reklamation oder Anfrage direkt an Ihren Vertragspartner zu richten:*


Bei abgetretener Forderung könnte man denen ja alle Einwände entgegen halten ... (§ 404 BGB)

Also sind sie "nur" Inkassounternehmen.

Well ... 



			
				Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Callando also nach eigenen Angaben nicht mein Vertragspartner ist und mir auch keine Leistung erbracht hat, jetzt aber Geld von mir will, war m. E. meine Anzeige wegen Verdachts des Betrugs voll gerechtfertigt.


Das allerdings verstehe ich nicht - die vorstehende Konstruktion ist rein zivilrechtlich und erst mal nicht "betrügerisch" angelegt ...   :gruebel:


----------



## Revilok (20 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Neues Antwortschreiben*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Das allerdings verstehe ich nicht - die vorstehende Konstruktion ist rein zivilrechtlich und erst mal nicht "betrügerisch" angelegt ...   :gruebel:


Nun ja, wenn ich Geld von jemandem fordere, das mir gar nicht zusteht, beispielsweise Rechnungen für eine Abwasserkanal-Reinigung verschicke, obwohl ich damit nichts zu tun habe (wie erst vor kurzem in München und einigen anderen Städten passiert - Pressemitteilung), halte ich das für Betrug.
Oder hier Leistungen in Rechnung stelle, obwohl ich gar keinen Vertrag habe und niemals eine Leistung erbracht wurde. Genauso gut könnte ich allen Lesern hier eine Rechnung schicken dafür, daß ich Ihnen den Rasen gemäht habe (was ich aber nie gemacht habe). Verstehst Du jetzt, was ich meine?


----------



## Telekomunikacja (21 Dezember 2005)

*c't*

Avanio war erneut Thema im *"c't-Magazin"*: *Video: "Nachgefragt 'Avanio'"*. Aus dem *Video: "Studiogespräch Avanio"*:


> — «... und man muss 'mal sehen, wie das weitergeht.»
> — «Also immer noch ordentlich Zunder in der Bude. Wir müssen weiter dranbleiben, denk' ich 'mal.»


----------



## rolf76 (21 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Neues Antwortschreiben*



			
				Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ja, wenn ich Geld von jemandem fordere, das mir gar nicht zusteht, beispielsweise Rechnungen für eine Abwasserkanal-Reinigung verschicke, obwohl ich damit nichts zu tun habe, halte ich das für Betrug.
> Oder hier Leistungen in Rechnung stelle, obwohl ich gar keinen Vertrag habe und niemals eine Leistung erbracht wurde. Genauso gut könnte ich allen Lesern hier eine Rechnung schicken dafür, daß ich Ihnen den Rasen gemäht habe (was ich aber nie gemacht habe). Verstehst Du jetzt, was ich meine?


Das, was du da beschreibst, ist (bei fremden Forderungen) nicht automatisch Betrug, sondern nur dann, wenn der Geldeintreiber den angeblichen Schuldner bewusst über das Bestehen der Forderung täuscht. 

Aber eine solche bewusste Täuschung ergibt sich aus dem von dir zitierten Schreiben von callando nicht. Denn das Einfordern einer fremden Forderung für eine Leistung, für die man selbst nichts erbracht hat, ist doch normal für Abrechnungshäuser.


----------



## Greenhorn (21 Dezember 2005)

*Re: Neues Antwortschreiben*



			
				Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> Genauso gut könnte ich allen Lesern hier eine Rechnung schicken dafür, daß ich Ihnen den Rasen gemäht habe (was ich aber nie gemacht habe).


Vorher müssen wir aber mindestens 1mal deine Telefonnummer angewählt haben, um Mitglied in deiner Lawn.mower-Community zu werden. Mit den entsprechenden AGBs kannst du dir ja noch ein bisschen Zeit lassen ...


----------



## rolf76 (29 Dezember 2005)

Ich habe noch einen älteren Artikel zu avanio gefunden:

Verbrauchernews.de: Kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaft wider Willen bei der avanio.NET Community (06.11.2005) 

Enthält keine neuen Infos, wollte ich aber der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnen.


----------



## Reiner1 (1 Januar 2006)

*Ja ist denn schon Weihnachten.....*

Vor zwei Tagen bekam ich nach längerer Zeit wieder einen Brief von den Nexnetten. Bis jetzt hatte ich es bis zur zweiten Mahnung gebracht.
Nachdem call... mir eine Gutschrift überwiesen hatte (auf die ich aber mangels Zahlung keinen Anspruch hatte), habe ich diese umgehend zurück gesandt.

Im jetzigen Brief der Nexnetten steht sinngemäß, daß sie eine Mitteilung von callando hätten, nach der ich meine Schulden bezahlt hätte, und die Angelegenheit somit auch seitens der Nexnetten erledigt sei. Künftige Mahnungen solle ich nicht beachten. 

....das hätte ich zwar eh nicht getan, aber der Brief ist trotzdem recht bemerkenswert zumal ich ja keine Zahlung außerhalb der Gutschrift geleistet habe. 

Wie dem auch sei: für mich ist die Angelegenheit call.... und damit auch avan... erledigt. 

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Januar 2006)

und so kullert die Seligenstädter Lawine als kleines Schneebällchen dahin und schmilzt im Tauwetter dahin.... hastunichgesehen - und weg...
Auf neue innovative Ideen kann man auch im neuen Jahr warten... 

"Mein" eigener Fall endete übrigens - um diesen Antibegriff hier mal zu zitieren - als "Nullsummenspiel" für die Innovativlinge, für die Betroffene auch, wenn man Zeitaufwand, Fax usw. nicht mitrechnet.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

*Re: Neues Antwortschreiben*

Hallo Revilok,

ich habe auch dieses Schreiben von callando bekommen (sogar grosszügigerweise in dreifacher Ausfertigung).
Wie reagierst Du auf dieses Schreiben.
Ich habe bisher nur an callando geschrieben (nachdem ich den Rechnugnsbetrag von der Telekom habe kürzen lassen) und noch keinen Kontakt zu Avanio aufgenommen (da ich ja bisher nichts von denen wusste   )

Muss ich jetzt bei Avanio direkt den gleichen Widerspruch wie bisher bei callando einlegen oder mache ich einfach gar nichts, da callando ja die Forderungen erhebt und ich denen gegenüber ja schon Widerspruch eingelegt und einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis gefordert habe (den ich noch nicht erhalten habe)?

Gruss MJ



			
				Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> Habe heute überraschenderweise anderslautende Post von callando bekommen: (Hervorhebungen von mir)
> 
> 
> > 14. Dezember 2005
> ...


----------



## rolf76 (2 Januar 2006)

*Dokumentation*

Die Login-Seite der avanio net community sieht nach mehreren Veränderungen (siehe hier, hier, hier und hier) mittlerweile so aus:


----------



## UlliZ (2 Januar 2006)

*und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier*

*Klappe die Dritte  *Zum dritten Mal auf meiner Telekomrechnung die "Clubgebühr" (wie üblich über "callando" aus Walluf eingefordert).
Routinemäßig habe ich die um den Clubbeitrag verminderte Telekomrechnung überwiesen.

Die *StA Dresden* schrieb mir, pünktlich zum Weihnachstfest, daß sie am 23.11.05 meine Strafanzeige erhalten haben und unter einem bestimmten Aktenzeichen die Sache bearbeitet wird.  
Ermittlungen richten sich gegen den uns schon bekannten Herrn *G.* (GF von avanio GmbH & Co. KG).

Ich kann nur hoffen, daß die StA Dresden diese Ermittlungen *ein klein wenig zügiger *bearbeitet als meine Eingangsbestätigung.

Wenn beispielsweise ein Arrest auf Kontoguthaben von Herrn G. auch *einen Monat *benötigt, um wirksam zu werden, dann *prost Mahlzeit! :evil:*


----------



## Revilok (2 Januar 2006)

*Re: Neues Antwortschreiben*



			
				MJ schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Revilok,
> 
> ich habe auch dieses Schreiben von callando bekommen (sogar grosszügigerweise in dreifacher Ausfertigung).
> Wie reagierst Du auf dieses Schreiben.
> Ich habe bisher nur an callando geschrieben (nachdem ich den Rechnugnsbetrag von der Telekom habe kürzen lassen) und noch keinen Kontakt zu Avanio aufgenommen (da ich ja bisher nichts von denen wusste   )


Auf das Schreiben habe ich überhaupt nicht reagiert. Allerdings habe ich da auch schon die Kulanzkündigung von Avanio erhalten.

Ich hatte bisher nur Widerspruch gegen die Rechnung geschickt an
- Callando (per E-Mail) (die mich an avanio verwiesen haben)
- Avanio (zuerst per E-Mail, später auch nochmals ein Fax, um die Kulanzkündigung schriftlich zu erhalten)
- Telekom (per E-Mail, kostenlosem Fax und kostenloser 0800-Telefon-Hotline) (damit die wissen, warum ich die Rechnung gekürzt habe)

In die Schreiben habe ich auch jeweils einfliessen lassen, daß ich bei weiteren Forderungen von denen Strafanzeige erstatten würde (was ich zu dem damaligen Zeitpunkt allerdings längst gemacht hatte).
Außerdem habe ich sämtliche E-Mails digital signiert und als Kopie an mich selbst geschickt. So gelten die E-mails auch als "schriftlich" (durch die digitale Signatur) und durch die empfangene Kopie an mich kann ich auch den Versand beweisen.


----------



## Dupe (3 Januar 2006)

*... und noch ein Betroffener!*

Hallo zusammen,

melde gehorsamst: Auch wir gehören zu den unfreiwilligen avanio.NET-"Clubmitgliedern".  :evil: 

Ich habe die Berechnung der monatlichen "Clubgebühren" erst auf der Januar-Rechnung bemerkt (jeweils 3,96 EUR netto für zwei unserer MSN, über die sich unsere Tochter im Sommer per "Oleco LCR" eingewählt haben muss).  Tatsächlich finden sich auch bei uns schon seit der Oktober-Telefonrechnung dieselben Beträge; sie waren mir unter der Vielzahl verschiedener IbC-/CbC-Abrechnungen nur nicht aufgefallen.

Der Abbuchung des jüngsten Betrags habe ich bei der Telekom sofort widersprochen (das geht übrigens scheinbar problemlos, ohne dass man sofort die komplette Einzugsermächtigung kündigen muss!) und callando wie auch avanio darüber in Kenntnis gesetzt. (Callando hat übrigens buchstäblich postwendend geantwortet: Schon heute flatterte der in diesem Forum mehrfach zitierte Standardbrief in unseren Kasten, in dem auf avanio als Vertragspartner verwiesen wird.)

Nachdem mir nach eingehender Internetrecherche die Hintergründe und Dimensionen des Vorgangs bewusst geworden sind, habe ich avanio (noch) freundlich, aber bestimmt gebeten, die unfreiwillig eingegangenen "Mitgliedschaften" fristlos zu kündigen und die seit Oktober eingezogenen "Mitgliedsgebühren" zurückzuerstatten. Dabei habe ich mich auf eine Zusage des avanio-Sprechers bezogen, "man werde in den Fällen gezahlte Gebühren zurückerstatten, in denen die Mitgliedschaft eindeutig ungewollt eingegangen und der daraus resultierende Mehrwert wie E-Mail-Postfach und kostenloser SMS-Versand nicht genutzt wurde“.  Dieses Zitat findet sich übrigens in einem Artikel der Zeitschrift c't, den oleco als PDF bereitstellt, zu finden über http://www.oleco.de/aktuelles/news/index.htm?nid=331. (Ich glaube, dieser Artikel ist noch nicht in rolf76s Übersicht enthalten.)

Sollte sich avanio nicht auf diese Lösung einlassen, werde ich - auch das habe ich ihnen mitgeteilt - ebenfalls unverzüglich Strafanzeige bei der StA Dresden erstatten. Denn dass es sich hier um einen gezielten Betrugsversuch handelt, daran habe ich keinerlei Zweifel. Und nachdem sich deutsche Gerichte in Sachen Dialer in der letzten Zeit immer eindeutiger auf die Seite der Verbraucher geschlagen haben, indem sie etwa eine ausdrückliche Zustimmungsmöglichkeit vor dem Bezug kostspieliger Leistungen fordern, besteht für mich - auch als juristischer Laie - keinerlei Zweifel, dass avanio mit seinen trickreichen AGB vor jeder/m Richter/-in dieser Republik kläglich scheitern würde/wird. avanio wäre also aus eigenem Interesse gut beraten, uns Betroffene schleunigst zu entschädigen und sein offenkundig sittenwidriges Geschäftsmodell einzustampfen.

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden, was sich bei mir tut.


----------



## rolf76 (3 Januar 2006)

*Re: ... und noch ein Betroffener!*



			
				Dupe schrieb:
			
		

> Artikel der Zeitschrift c't, den oleco als PDF bereitstellt, zu finden über http://www.oleco.de/aktuelles/news/index.htm?nid=331. (Ich glaube, dieser Artikel ist noch nicht in rolf76s Übersicht enthalten.)


Danke für den Hinweis! Schon ergänzt! 



			
				Dupe schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte sich avanio nicht auf diese Lösung einlassen, werde ich - auch das habe ich ihnen mitgeteilt - ebenfalls unverzüglich Strafanzeige bei der StA Dresden erstatten.


Meine Erfahrung ist, dass avanio die Widerspruchsschreiben nicht liest und nur die Standardschreiben, teilweise in kopierter Form (und bei mir auch mehrfach), versendet.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Januar 2006)

*Callando bei Telekom sperren*

Habe heute bei der Telekom meinen "Callando Beitrag" (avanio Internetzugang) einfach für die Zukunft dauerhaft sperren lassen. Dies ging im letzen Monat noch nicht und wenn es bei eurem 1. Versuch bei der Telekom nicht klappt, dann einfach Berater mit "6" nach dem Telefonat bewerten und ein zweites Mal versuchen. 

ES IST VOLLBRACHT! (hoffentlich) 0 

Grüße Joerg

PS: Sehr gutes Forum hier!


----------



## Dupe (4 Januar 2006)

*Die Mühlen der Justiz*



			
				Dupe schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte sich avanio nicht auf diese Lösung einlassen, werde ich - auch das habe ich ihnen mitgeteilt - ebenfalls unverzüglich Strafanzeige bei der StA Dresden erstatten.





			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Erfahrung ist, dass avanio die Widerspruchsschreiben nicht liest und nur die Standardschreiben, teilweise in kopierter Form (und bei mir auch mehrfach), versendet.



Das ist ihre Sache. Die Mühlen der deutschen Justiz mögen langsam mahlen - aber sie mahlen! Und so werden wir unser Geld früher oder später schon zurückbekommen (wenn sich die Geschäftsführer mit den "Clubbeiträgen" nicht tatsächlich in die Karibik absetzen ... :bandit ).


----------



## UlliZ (6 Januar 2006)

*Dupe schrieb*


> Die Mühlen der deutschen Justiz mögen langsam mahlen - aber sie mahlen! Und so werden wir unser Geld früher oder später schon zurückbekommen



*Vorsicht: *falls Du die Mühlen der Staatsanwaltschaft meinst, die bringen Dir Dein Geld nicht zurück, oder höchstens indirekt (wenn der reuige Sünder sich davon Strafmilderung verspricht).

Dein Geld mußt Du Dir zivilrechtlich wiederholen also durch Widerruf eines erfolgten Einzuges auf Deinem Konto, durch Überweisung der um den "Clubbeitrag" verringerten TK-Rechnung, oder, und der Weg wird wohl eher erfolglos bzw. sehr steinig sein, durch Rückforderung bei avanio.
Die Behauptung avanios gegenüber der ct, sie würden bei nachweislich ungewollter Clubmitgliedschaft die Beiträge wieder erstatten ist mit *3 Fallstricken *versehen  :

*a) *was machst Du, wenn die Dir die "ungewollte Clubmitgliedschaft" nicht glauben wollen und es einfach bestreiten :cry: ?

*b)* was, wenn sie es anerkennen, aber nicht zahlen? Bei diesen "geringen" Beträgen lohnt sich nicht nur für die, sondern leider auch für Dich kein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren (viel zu hohe Vorlaufkosten, und vor allem wegen *c) *viel zu hohes Risiko für Dich) :x 

*c)* was, wenn  sie sich zahlungswillig geben, aber leider, leider sind ihre Taschen plötzlich so leer? Und sie melden deshalb Insolvenz an, die dann mangels Masse vom Gericht zurückgewiesen wird :evil: ?


----------



## Greenhorn (7 Januar 2006)

Seit heute bin ich endlich per DSL-Flatrate im Internet !!!! Nie mehr LCR! Nie mehr Tarifwust ! Nie mehr IbC-Besch... !    
Das tut so gut  Erst mal gaaaaanz tieeeef  und befreit durchatmen !

Was bin ich aber auch gemein zu solch aufstrebenden und innovativen Jungunternehmern: callando und avanio haben meine neue Adresse ja gar nicht !
Schaun'mer mal , wie ernst ihnen das mit ihren "Onlinedienst"-Gebühren ist ...


----------



## rolf76 (8 Januar 2006)

Greenhorn schrieb:
			
		

> Seit heute bin ich endlich per DSL-Flatrate im Internet !!!! Nie mehr LCR! ... callando und avanio haben meine neue Adresse ja gar nicht !


Leider ist das Maßnahmenpaket "DSL und Umzug" für viele Betroffene zu kostspielig.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2006)

*avanio und co.*

Oder wie in meinem Fall, DSL noch garnicht verfügbar   

Aber was av.. und nexn.. betrifft, hab ich seit damals (2.Mahnung) nach meinen rechtl. Androhungen (schriftl. avan.. und nex..) nie wieder etwas gehört. An Callando hab ich mich nie gewandt. Nur gut, das ich meine Teleko..rechnungen per Überw. tätige. Ich bin umgezogen und die wollten Grundgebühr für einen weiteren Monat berechnen und danach wieder erstatten. Hab ich Kundendienst gefragt warum ich dann erst Kündigen muss wenn Ihr Computersystem dies sowiso nich raft. Ich solle mich in Bonn beschweren. Nun gut das Geld habe ich unter hinweis auf der Überweisung abgezogen. Und nun ham se mir über den Betrag eine Gutschrift geschickt. Armes Deutschland, wir holen und Computerspezialisten aus Indien aber noch nicht einmal einfachste und sinnvolle Programmierungen bekommen wir zu stande. Kopfschüttel..jetzt könnte man noch die Brücke zur angeblichen Computerpanne bei avan. schlagen  :lol:  aber lassen wir das..ich wünsch Euch einen schönen Sonntag!  8) 

LG puddis


----------



## Reducal (8 Januar 2006)

*Re: avanio und co.*



			
				puddis schrieb:
			
		

> ....habe ich unter hinweis auf der Überweisung abgezogen. Und nun ham se mir über den Betrag eine Gutschrift geschickt.


Das bedeutet allerdings, dass Du einen Vermögensvorteil hast. Zuerst hast Du nicht bezahlt und dann auch noch eine Gutschrift erhalten - würde mich nicht wundern, wenn irgend wann mal jemand nachrechnet und wiederum zur Kasse bittet.


----------



## drboe (8 Januar 2006)

*Re: avanio und co.*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> puddis schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht unbedingt! Eine "Gutschrift schicken" meint gewöhnlich einen Brief mit einem Kontoauszug, keine Überweisung. Das ist nur eine Information über eine intern veranlasste Buchung. Da er mit der Belastung (die er nicht bezahlte) bei denen weiterhin im Soll stand, gleicht die Gutschriftsbuchung diesen Saldo in deren Buchführung aus. Mit der Information über diese Korrektur an ihn verzichtet man offenbar auf die Forderung.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Reducal (8 Januar 2006)

*Re: avanio und co.*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der Information über diese Korrektur an ihn verzichtet man offenbar auf die Forderung.


Sprich puddis hatte bis zur Gutschrift eine Belastung ins Minus und nun sind die Konten ausgeglichen.
Wenn jedoch die T-Com den Widerspruch des Endkunden bereits akzeptiert und den Vorgang ausgebucht hat, dann greift mein vorstehendes Posting. Also puddis, wie ist das bei Dir?


----------



## rolf76 (8 Januar 2006)

*Re: avanio und co.*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Eine "Gutschrift schicken" meint gewöhnlich einen Brief mit einem Kontoauszug, keine Überweisung.


So wäre es auch wünschenswert!
Bei avani* läuft das nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen der Forumsteilnehmer aber so, dass die Gutschrift nicht mit der Rechnungsforderung verrechnet wird, sondern auf der T-Com-Rechnung gutgeschrieben wird. Daneben wird dann der - aus Sicht des Rechnungserstellers nach wie vor offene - Rechnungsposten beigetrieben.


----------



## Revilok (8 Januar 2006)

*Re: Staatsanwaltschaft hat Ermittlungsverfahren eingestellt.*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe da keine Erfahrungswerte, aber einschlägig sind wohl § 171 und § 172 StPO:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, stimmt, sind wohl *zwei Wochen* nach Zustellung. Bei meinem letzten (erfolgreich angefechteten) Einstellungsbescheid fehlte in widerrechtlicher Weise dieser Hinweis auf § 171. Von daher wollte ich mit der 1-Wochen-Frist sicher gehen.


----------



## Dupe (8 Januar 2006)

*Rechtsstaat?!*



			
				UlliZ schrieb:
			
		

> *Dupe schrieb*
> 
> 
> > Die Mühlen der deutschen Justiz mögen langsam mahlen - aber sie mahlen! Und so werden wir unser Geld früher oder später schon zurückbekommen
> ...



Is' wahr? Sollte ein Richter einen im Zuge eines Strafprozesses schuldig Gesprochenen in diesem unserem Rechtsstaat nicht auch dazu verpflichten, den Betrogenen den Schaden nach Möglichkeit zu ersetzen?!




			
				UlliZ schrieb:
			
		

> Die Behauptung avanios gegenüber der ct, sie würden bei nachweislich ungewollter Clubmitgliedschaft die Beiträge wieder erstatten ist mit *3 Fallstricken *versehen  :
> 
> ...
> 
> *b)* was, wenn sie es anerkennen, aber nicht zahlen? Bei diesen "geringen" Beträgen lohnt sich nicht nur für die, sondern leider auch für Dich kein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren (viel zu hohe Vorlaufkosten, und vor allem wegen *c) *viel zu hohes Risiko für Dich) :x



Nun, inzwischen habe auch ich den schon bekannten (Standard-)Brief von avanio erhalten, sie wollten die bisher berechneten Monatsbeiträge "auf einer der nächsten (sic!) T-Com Abrechnungen" zurückerstatten.




			
				UlliZ schrieb:
			
		

> *c)* was, wenn  sie sich zahlungswillig geben, aber leider, leider sind ihre Taschen plötzlich so leer? Und sie melden deshalb Insolvenz an, die dann mangels Masse vom Gericht zurückgewiesen wird :evil: ?



Das wäre dann in der Tat besch...eiden.  :unzufrieden: 

Dupe


----------



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2006)

ich spreche,

also die forderung, welche ja auch unbegründet ist habe ich nicht beglichen, (nur die grundgebühr) damit wäre der kontostand bei der t-com eigentlich null, nur habe ich damals im abrechnungsbereich dresden gewohnt, nun in dem von erfurt. und über genau den betrag den ich NICHT bezahlt habe erfolgt eine Erstattung aus Erfurt. Genau genommen gibt man mir Geld ohne Grund. Aber ich gehe schon davon aus, dass mich in absehbarer Zeit eine entsprechende Rückforderung erwartet, den eigenartigerweise ist die Software in solchen Fällen richtig geschrieben  :lol: . LG puddis


----------



## Reiner1 (8 Januar 2006)

puddis schrieb:
			
		

> . und über genau den betrag den ich NICHT bezahlt habe erfolgt eine Erstattung aus Erfurt. Genau genommen gibt man mir Geld ohne Grund. Aber ich gehe schon davon aus, dass mich in absehbarer Zeit eine entsprechende Rückforderung erwartet, den eigenartigerweise ist die Software in solchen Fällen richtig geschrieben  :lol: . LG puddis



Ich habe auch eine Gutschrift bekommen obwohl ich den Betrag nicht bezahlt hatte. Da ich davon aus ging, daß eine Rückforderung eh noch kommen würde, und ich mich zudem nicht bereichern möchte, habe ich die Gutschrift umgehend zurückerstattet.
Das Resultat davon war daß call.... an NN die Meldung weitergegeben hat, daß ich die Forderungen beglichen hätte, womit mir NN beschied, daß die Sache nun auch für sie erledigt sei.
Auch wenn mir heute noch nicht klar ist wie call... auf die Höhe des Gutschriftbetrages kommt, und von avan.. nicht die Rede war, ist mir das jetzt eigentlich egal, da call... mit der Meldung an NN ja meine Rechnungslegung und Sicht der Dinge bestätigt hat. 
Ich würde empfehlen, in ähnlich gelagerten Fällen auch so vorzugehen.

Gruß Reiner


----------



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2006)

noch ma..

nur die grundgebühr für den neuen monat habsch net beglichen..sorry


----------



## Revilok (8 Januar 2006)

*Re: Rechtsstaat?!*



			
				Dupe schrieb:
			
		

> UlliZ schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Als ehemals sechs Monate unschuldig in Untersuchungshaft Gesessener kann ich dazu nur sagen:
*Sollte *schon, aber in diesem "Rechtsstaat"  :bigcry: leider nicht der Fall.

PS: Warte nach 2 Jahren immer noch auf meine Haftentschädigung ...


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2006)

*Viele Informationen*

Was mich etwas beunruhigt:

Ich betreibe ein internet-by-call-Unternehmen und kenne von meinen Kunden an sich nur die Telefonnummer. 

Zwinge ich die Kunden durch unrichtige Abrechnungen dazu, sich per email oder per Brief mit mir auseinanderzusetzen, erhalte ich von tausenden mir bislang Unbekannten bequem ins Haus geliefert: 

Vor- und Nachname, Adresse, Telefonnummer, aktive email-Adresse und - im Falle von Rückzahlungsforderungen - ggf. sogar Bankverbindungen. Damit lässt sich doch auch schon was anfangen...


----------



## Reducal (10 Januar 2006)

*Re: Viele Informationen*



			
				Schwarzseher schrieb:
			
		

> ....erhalte ich von tausenden mir bislang Unbekannten bequem ins Haus geliefert...


Diese Daten erhält das Unternehmen bereits von der T-Com, um sich selbst mit dem Anschlussinhaber auseinander zu setzen - siehe deshalb auch die Zahlungsaufforderungen der NexNet.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Januar 2006)

*Re: Viele Informationen*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Schwarzseher schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... die E-Mail-Adressen wohl nicht...
Außerdem: Dann erhält er die Daten eben von der T-Com. Effekt ist in jedem Fall, dass er die Daten erhält.


----------



## Reducal (10 Januar 2006)

*Re: Viele Informationen*



			
				Schwarzseher schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach so, Du meinst, dass die Datensätze dann zweckentfremdet genutzt werden. Das tut allerdings hier vorerst nichts zur Sache, das ist reine Spekulation.


----------



## Revilok (14 Januar 2006)

*Callando Hotline*

Nach meinem unfreiwlligen Gespräch mit der callando Hotline (genaueres siehe hier) hat callando das ungewollte Gespräch doch glatt in Rechnung gestellt. Sind zwar nur 10 ct., aber Kleinvieh macht auch Mist. Dabei haben die im Einzelverbindungsnachweis sogar noch eine nicht existierende Nummer angegeben: 08025/1.
Erst schreibt callando, daß avanio für mich zuständig ist und nicht callando und dann verweigert mir callando seinen Dienst wegen offener Rechnung gegenüber callando und verbindet mich stattdessen mit einer kostenpflichtigen Hotline. Werde meine Betrugsanzeige gleich am Montag auf den neuesten Stand bringen und dabei nach dem Stand der Ermittlungen fragen. Mich ärgert jetzt nur wieder der Aufwand: Kürzung der T-Com-Rechnung, die ich zum Glück noch nicht zurück auf Abbuchung gestellt habe, Mitteilung an T-Com und callando wegen Grund der Kürzung, ... evtl. Mahnungen von Nextnet ...
Aber bevor ich Betr... (Rest bitte selbst ausdenken) wie callando mein Geld gebe, ist es mir die Sache wert.


----------



## Reducal (14 Januar 2006)

*Re: Callando Hotline*



			
				Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> Nach meinem unfreiwlligen Gespräch mit der callando Hotline (genaueres siehe hier) hat callando das ungewollte Gespräch doch glatt in Rechnung gestellt. Sind zwar nur 10 ct., aber Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.


Du hattest doch call by call über die Vorwahl 01075 gemacht. Das ist Nummer für callandoFON, mit 3,79 ct/Min. Die Anwahl kann nicht von der Rechnung gestrichen werden, nur nachträglich erstattet oder nach Nichtzahlung der Summe eines Fremdanbieters von diesem nicht weiter verfolgt werden. Sollte die Anwahl eine Servicenummer (0180 oder 0130) gewesen sein, dann filtert der Netzanbieter die Vor-Vorwahl ohnehin raus, eine Servicenummer über einen fremden Anbieter ist nicht abrechenbar - da sind die Systeme entsprechend angepasst.


----------



## Dupe (14 Januar 2006)

*Strafanzeige erstattet*

Gebe hiermit zu Protokoll, dass auch ich heute bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Dresden (per Fax) Strafanzeige gegen avanio wegen Verdachts auf gewerblichen Betrug erstattet habe.

Habe dabei ausdrücklich (und *fett* hervorgehoben!) vermerkt, dass m. E. *von einer Schadenssumme in Höhe von mehreren Millionen EUR auszugehen* ist. Mal sehen, ob das die juristischen Mühlen zumindest ein weeeenig auf Trab bringt.


----------



## Dupe (15 Januar 2006)

*Staatsanwaltschaft Dresden: Fax-Nummer*

Habe meine gestrige Anzeige gegen avanio bei der StA Dresden an die Faxnummer 0351-4462070 gefaxt, die hier im Forum genannt worden ist. Jetzt finde ich im WWW (auf http://www.justiz.sachsen.de/smj/sites/gericht/820.htm) die folgenden Kontaktdaten:

Staatsanwaltschaft Dresden  
Lothringer Str. 1 | 01069 Dresden  
Postfach 16 02 06 | 01288 Dresden  
Telefon  0351 / 446 - 0 | Fax 0351 / 449 - 6048 

Kann mir einer die Differenz in den Angaben erklären?
Und: Sollte ich die Anzeige noch einmal an die im WWW angegebene Nummer faxen?

(Übrigens: Kein Zeichen für Bürgernähe, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft in Dresden nicht einmal im Telefonbuch - www.telefonbuch.de - zu finden ist. Scheut man sich dort etwa davor, dass man von Bürgern gefunden wird?! )


----------



## Telekomunikacja (15 Januar 2006)

*Re: Staatsanwaltschaft Dresden: Fax-Nummer*



			
				Dupe schrieb:
			
		

> (Übrigens: Kein Zeichen für Bürgernähe, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft in Dresden nicht einmal im Telefonbuch - www.telefonbuch.de - zu finden ist. Scheut man sich dort etwa davor, dass man von Bürgern gefunden wird?! )


*telefonbuch.de* findet tatsächlich unter dem Suchbegriff "Staatsanwalt Dresden" nur die*"Justizvollzugsanstalt"*.
*dasoertliche.de* ist da schlauer: *"Staatsanwaltschaft"*.


----------



## rolf76 (20 Januar 2006)

Ein offenbar selbst betroffener Rechtsanwalt hat seinen Schriftverkehr bei Teltarif verlinkt:

http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-internet/2780-8.html



> hatte als SmartSurfer-User die Ehre, unfreiwillig Mitglied der 'Avanio.net Community' von Callando/Avanio zu werden.
> [...] konnte ich die 'Angelegenheit' mit ein paar Telefaxen klären.
> Habe die ganze Story mit meinen Anschreiben an Callando, Avanio und NexNet - also die ganze Palette - auf meine Homepage gestellt



Nachtrag: Erreichbar auch über http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=134731#134731


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2006)

*Re: Viele Informationen*



			
				Schwarzseher schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Daten erhält das Unternehmen bereits von der T-Com
> ... die E-Mail-Adressen wohl nicht...



Deshalb empfiehlt es sich bei Emails an die Abzocker möglichst irgendeine "Funadresse" zu verwenden. Deine Adresse und "Kundennummer" kannst du ja drunter schreiben  8) 
Falls dann an diese "Funadresse" plötzlich Spams versendet werden, so weißt du warum, oder?  :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

naja aber was machst du wenn die noch Infos von dir brauchen, um das bearbeiten zu können...? gibt bestimmt genug Leute die nicht ausreichende Angaben machen, zB das mit dem Buchungskonto hab ich nicht gewusst.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Januar 2006)

*Bitte Hirn einschalten!*



			
				Sunny schrieb:
			
		

> naja aber was machst du wenn die noch Infos von dir brauchen, um das bearbeiten zu können...? gibt bestimmt genug Leute die nicht ausreichende Angaben machen, zB das mit dem Buchungskonto hab ich nicht gewusst.



Wenn diese Geldeintreiber deinen Namen und deine Adresse haben, so können sie alles bearbeiten, sofern ein Wille da ist...
In der Regel ist das ja gerade der Trick dieser Leute. Sie behaupten, es fehlen Angaben und nehmen dies zum Anlass für die Nichtbearbeitung.

Du sagst in Zukunft wie der Hase läuft: Ich bin genau der und ich zahle nix, solange die Forderung von Ihnen nicht lückenlos bewiesen wird ! Basta! 
Und solange dann nicht ein stichhaltiger Beweis erbracht wird, so landet alles in der Ablage "rund"  Wird versucht ein fingierter Beweis zu erbringen, z.B.  mit überhöhten Tarifen, dann kannst du dem locker begegnen: "Sie haben leider versäumt mir diese Tariferhöhungen rechtzeitig bekannt zu machen" ....


_Ein Satz entfernt 
modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2006)

Nachdem ich zwei Mal die Av*ani*-Grundgebühr auf meiner Rechnung hatte, ist sie nun zwei Mal schon nicht mehr dabei gewesen. Ich bin also zuversichtlich, dass es dabei bleibt.
Lediglich auf meine Strafanzeige, die ich Anfang Dezember an die Staatsanwaltschaft Dresden gefaxt hatte, habe ich bisher noch absolut keine Antwort bekommen, obwohl ich um eine Eingangsbestätigung gebeten hatte. Dass es etwas dauern kann, habe ich mir ja gedacht. Aber _so_ lange?


----------



## Revilok (24 Januar 2006)

Beamer schrieb:
			
		

> Lediglich auf meine Strafanzeige, die ich Anfang Dezember an die Staatsanwaltschaft Dresden gefaxt hatte, habe ich bisher noch absolut keine Antwort bekommen, obwohl ich um eine Eingangsbestätigung gebeten hatte. Dass es etwas dauern kann, habe ich mir ja gedacht. Aber _so_ lange?


"Lange"? Ich warte seit meiner Strafanzeige am 28.9.2005 auf irgendeine Antwort von denen. Ich hatte lediglich Anfang Oktober einen Anruf einer Sachbearbeiterin der Polizei aus München erhalten, daß sie meinen Fall bearbeiten würde. Immerhin habe ich auch noch keine Einstellung erhalten.
Die Mühlen der Justiz drehen seeeeeeehr, seeeeeeehr laaaangsam :gaehn: .


----------



## UlliZ (25 Januar 2006)

*Ergebnis der Strategie: Nichtzahlen und Nichtäußern*

Hallo @all!

Ich hatte ja seit November, genauer gesagt seit dem 08.11.2005 folgende Strategie gefahren:

*Nichtzahlen
Nichtäußern*

Davor hatte ich avanio noch eine letzte "Abschiedsmail" mit folgendem Inhalt geschrieben:


> avanio <support @ avanio.net>
> Re: Ihre Anfrage zur avanio.net Community
> 
> Guten Abend,
> ...


Die angekündigte Strafanzeige wegen Betrug an die StA Dresden habe ich dann allerdings noch verfasst – bisher bekam ich dort nur ein Aktenzeichen.

Insgesamt 3 mal (Nov, Dez, Jan) hat man letztlich seitens ca******/av**** versucht, per Telekomrechnung Geld von mir einzubehalten, ich buchte jeweils zurück bzw. kürzte die Rechnung entsprechend.

Und auf der heutigen Rechnung (Feb.06) „schrumpft“ nun die Forderung der callando GmbH für IT cbc auf 0,01 EUR, für „Resale Tarif 2“.
„avanio“ ist vollkommen verschwunden von meiner Rechnung. Aha.
Sollte diese Geschichte nun ein Ende haben? Weder Mahnungen noch weitere e-mails (außer der AUTOMAIL, Motto „…wir melden uns bei Ihnen“) oder Briefe von NN erreichten mich 8) 

Ob Herr D. G. seinen neuen Wohlstand nun irgendwo in der Karibik genießt, und dieses Geschäftsmodell nun „langsam auslaufen“ lässt, dieweil seine Anwälte und die (wenigen) avanio-Mitarbeiter an der Heimatfront für Ruhe und Beruhigung sorgen sollen? Und ob D.G., in der Karibik (is so lästig kalt hier in D. momentan) schon an neuen „Geschäftsmodellen“ feilt :evil:  Die Zukunft wird es weisen.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Januar 2006)

Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> "Lange"? Ich warte seit meiner Strafanzeige am 28.9.2005 auf irgendeine Antwort von denen. Ich hatte lediglich Anfang Oktober einen Anruf einer Sachbearbeiterin der Polizei aus München erhalten, daß sie meinen Fall bearbeiten würde.



Ich hatte die Strafanzeige allerdings direkt an die Staatsanwaltschaft in Dresden gefaxt! Sie ist dort also ohne Zwischenstation gelandet. Nicht einmal ein Aktenzeichen wurde mir bisher genannt, obwohl bereits etliche andere Leute hier ein solches erhalten haben.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2006)

*Verjährung*

Hi Leute,

ich hatte die nicht berechtigte Inrechnungstellung der angeblichen Mitgliedschft bei A letztes Jahr sofort gemerkt, nicht gezahlt, Widersprüche eingelegt und Stafanzeige erstattet. Letztes Jahr im November hörte ich das letzte Mal von diesen Läden in Form einer Mahnung von NN. Man hört und liest überhaupt nichts mehr. Wie lange dauert es eigentlich, bis soetwas "verjährt" ist ?  Es ist ja schön, dass man von diesem Thema etwas Ruhe hat; aber ab wann kann ich denn definitiv davon ausgehen, dass das Thema endlich ganz und gar vom Tisch ist?


----------



## Anonymous (13 Februar 2006)

*Und sie hören nicht auf -nächste Runde!*

Gerade habe ich mich gewundert, warum die Deutsche Telekom im vergangenen Monat Januar zwei Abbuchungen von meinem Konto vorgenommen hat. Nach Überprüfung der Buchungen musste ich leider feststellen, daß unter anderem Avanio trotz Strafandrohung sämtliche bisher erfolgten Lastschriftrückgaben der letzten Monate konzentriert eingezogen hat, die in der Summe natürlich nicht mehr den verräterischen Betrag von € 5,22 (€ 4,50) ergeben. Ich empfehle jedem Avaniogeschädigten nochmal die Kontoauszüge durchzugehen, wobei der Betrag alleine kein Kriterium sein darf.

Irrtümlich war ich schon davon ausgegangen, daß die aufgehört haben, tatsächlich versuchen die es jetzt wohl mit neuen Methoden. Wie angekündigt erfolgt morgen Strafanzeige! 

Leider erweist sich die Deutsche Telekom als idealer Helfer für solche [edit], wenn die im nachhinein Lastschriftrückgaben ignorieren und dubiose Zahlungsaufforderungen immer und immer wieder einziehen.

1. Gibt es schon ähnliche Erfahrungen? 
2. Was passiert eigentlich, wenn der Deutschen Telekom die Einzugsermächtigung entzogen wird?

Klaus

_aus rechtlichen Gründen ein Wort editiert modaction _


----------



## Reducal (14 Februar 2006)

*Re: Und sie hören nicht auf -nächste Runde!*



			
				heckie schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Was passiert eigentlich, wenn der Deutschen Telekom die Einzugsermächtigung entzogen wird?


Dann bekommst Du jeden Monat mit der Rechnung einen Überweisungsträger mit und kannst selbst überweisen. Eine Strafe für die T-Com ist mit dieser Verfahrensweise jedoch nicht erkennbar.


----------



## Der Jurist (14 Februar 2006)

*Re: Und sie hören nicht auf -nächste Runde!*



			
				heckie schrieb:
			
		

> ... Wie angekündigt erfolgt morgen Strafanzeige!
> 
> Leider erweist sich die Deutsche Telekom als idealer Helfer für solche  ....


Wenn Du beim Täter an diesen  Straftatbestand  denkst, solltest Du beim idealen Helfer an diesen  Staftatbestand  denken. Einfach balue Schrift anklicken.


----------



## rolf76 (14 Februar 2006)

*Re: Und sie hören nicht auf -nächste Runde!*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> heckie schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass in den AGB von Rechnung-Online steht, dass Rechnung-Online eine erteilte Einzugsermächtigung voraussetzt. Dann dürftest Du Rechnungen also nur noch schriftlich erhalten, nicht mehr online (falls Du das bisher so hattest).

Alle Versuche der Telekom, für den (für sie teureren) schriftlichen Rechnungsversand ein extra-Geld zu kassieren, sind bisher gescheitert.



			
				heckie schrieb:
			
		

> Irrtümlich war ich schon davon ausgegangen, daß die aufgehört haben, tatsächlich versuchen die es jetzt wohl mit neuen Methoden.


 Mir hat eine Telekom-Dame erklärt, dass bei einem Einwand gegen einen einzelnen Rechnungsposten dieser zunächst nur "auf Eis" gelegt wird. Wenn der Anbieter den Posten nicht löscht, erscheint er dann auf einer späteren Rechnung wieder. 
Anders könnte es sein, wenn Du nicht nur einen Einwand gegen einen einzelnen Rechnungsposten setzt, sondern von der Telekom verlangst, für einen bestimmten Anbieter keine Beträge mehr einzuziehen und ankündigst, jede solche Abbuchung zurückzuholen.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2006)

Und mir wurde bei der Telekom-Hotline erklärt, dass die Beträge, gegen die ich Einwand erhoben habe, an den Provider (also Av*ni* bzw. C*ll*nd*) "zurück gegeben" wurden mit dem Vermerk "Kunde hat nicht bezahlt". Diese Beträge sind trotz Ablauf dieser 30-tägigen Sperrfrist in beiden Monaten, in denen die Beträge auf der Rechnung standen, nicht wieder auf einer Folgerechnung aufgetaucht. Von N*xn*t habe ich nur eine einzige Mahnung erhalten. Seitdem nichts mehr...


----------



## Zweiundvierzig (15 Februar 2006)

Sehr verehrte, liebe Mit-Nicht-Clubmitglieder!

Die T-Com war so freundlich, mir ein halbes Jahr lang keine Rechnungen zu schicken. Daher habe ich erst gestern erfahren, daß auch ich mich wohl zu den A****o.net-Community-(Nicht-)Mitgliedern rechnen darf. D.h. genaugenommen erfuhr ich es erst heute früh durch die Standardantwort von C*. Merkwürdigerweise behauptete die C*-Mitarbeiterin am Telefon, daß die C* vorliegenden Daten identisch seien mit denen, die auch auf der T-Com-Rechnung erscheinen. (Woher [offiziell gesehen] meinen die eigentlich dann zu wissen, daß ich A*-Club-Mitglied sei und das mit A* auszufechten habe? Ein Clubmitgliedsbeitrag bzw. eine _monatliche_ Grundgebühr _kann_ der abgerechnete Posten doch gar nicht sein: Dann hätte als Leistungszeitraum doch ein Monat dastehen müssen und nicht nur ein Tag. [Glücklicherweise war dem nicht so, sonst wäre mir der Posten gar nicht als merkwürdig aufgefallen!] Zudem verwundert es mich, daß ich dann _ausschließlich_ für den September zur Kasse gebeten werden soll, nicht aber für die Folgemonate.)
Desweiteren wiederholte die C*-Mitarbeiterin, ich solle mich an A* wenden. Als ich darauf hinwies, daß mir die T-Com sagte - wie es auch in der Rechnung an zwei Stellen steht -, daß ich mich bei Einwendungen an den _angegebenen_ und _nur_ an den angegebenen Rechnungssteller zu wenden habe, antwortete sie, das sei schlicht falsch. Anschließend ließ ich mir das aber nochmals von der T-Com bestätigen. Der Verweis auf einen anderen Anbieter bei Einwendungen sei von den Bedingungen, die die T-Com an die Fremdunternehmen stelle, gar nicht zulässig. Davon habe ich im Netz allerdings nichts gefunden. Ist hier jemand dieser Frage schonmal nachgegangen? Denn dann wäre ja ein Schreiben an die A* schon fast eine Übernahme der gegnerischen Rechtsauffassung.
Nach meiner Rechtsauffassung ist aber nie ein gültiges Vertragsverhältnis mit A* zustandegekommen, bisher hat ausschließlich C* behauptet, daß ein solches überhaupt existiere. Demzufolge ist mir gegenüber bisher _ausschließlich_ C* als Forderungsvertreter aufgetreten, weshalb ich auch nach wie vor der Ansicht bin, daß Einwendungen an C* zu richten seien. Wenn die tatsächlich nur die Abrechnung machten, müßten sie die Einwendung dann von sich aus an A* weiterleiten und mit diesem meine Argumente abklären. Außerdem habe ich sie in meiner Mail darauf hingewiesen, daß die Forderung aus den und den Gründen nicht gerechtfertigt ist, sie _behaupten_ aber schlicht nicht zuständig für die Forderung zu sein - warum (und auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage) stellen sie die dann aber?

Mein Fazit: Wer sich auf A* einläßt, hat sich auf die Zermürbung eingelassen. Forderungssteller ist C*, die haben die Berechtigung ihrer Forderung zu beweisen. Das haben sie (in der Standardantwort) nicht getan. Folglich ist die Forderung nicht berechtigt. Punkt. Aus.

Eure Meinung?

42


----------



## Reducal (15 Februar 2006)

...zumindest will Callando den Beweis dafür nicht antreten. Aber für den Rest solltest Du bei Deiner Meinung bleiben, egal was man Dir unterzujubeln versucht.


----------



## rolf76 (15 Februar 2006)

Zweiundvierzig schrieb:
			
		

> Eure Meinung?


Meine Meinung siehe hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/download.php?id=4304

Was möchtest Du jetzt erreichen? Hast Du schon bezahlt oder wurden Dir die 5,22 schon abgebucht?


----------



## Zweiundvierzig (15 Februar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Was möchtest Du jetzt erreichen? Hast Du schon bezahlt oder wurden Dir die 5,22 schon abgebucht?



Ich habe noch nichts gezahlt, und die 5,22 werden nicht mit abgebucht, falls doch gibt's ne Rücklastschrift. Aber nach dem, was ich bisher gelesen habe, gab's mit der T-Com praktisch keine Probleme.

Erreichen möchte ich: Nichts zahlen und dafür möglichst wenig Geld und Zeit investieren.

42


----------



## rolf76 (15 Februar 2006)

Zweiundvierzig schrieb:
			
		

> Erreichen möchte ich: *Nichts zahlen und dafür möglichst wenig Geld [...] investieren.*



In nichts investiert man sowenig wie ins Nichtzahlen...  

Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass in einem der drei Threads sich schonmal jemand geweigert hat, mit avanio in Kontakt zu treten, und dass derjenige dennoch (durch die Vermittlung von callando?) von avanio das legendäre "Kulanzkündigung"-Schreiben erhalten hat.

Vielleicht findest Du es über das Inhaltsverzeichnis (sofern sich das Erschließen des hier geposteten Erfahrungsschatzes nicht durch das "Wenig-Zeit-Dogma" verbietet   )


----------



## Anonymous (15 Februar 2006)

rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> In nichts investiert man sowenig wie ins Nichtzahlen...



Oh, Nichtzahlen kann ganz schön teuer werden, zumindest wenn es um eine Ordnungswidrigkeit geht, die eigentlich keine ist, aber das Verfahren vom Gericht wegen Geringfügigkeit einfach eingestellt wird. Dann zahlt man die Gerichtskosten... Und in unserem Falle würden Briefe, Einschreiben etc. kosten, selbst eine E-Mail kostet ja ein paar Cent.



> Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass in einem der drei Threads sich schonmal jemand geweigert hat, mit avanio in Kontakt zu treten, und dass derjenige dennoch (durch die Vermittlung von callando?) von avanio das legendäre "Kulanzkündigung"-Schreiben erhalten hat.



Ich habe 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=121507#121507 gefunden, der hatte aber auch einmal nach Dresden geschrieben.

Grüßle

42


----------



## Zweiundvierzig (15 Februar 2006)

und mit dem automatisch einloggen stehe ich also auch auf Kriegsfuß...

42


----------



## rolf76 (16 Februar 2006)

*Re: Sonstiges*

Ich glaube, hier sind einige für Dich interessante Überlegungen drin:



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> [*]*zur Abtretung von Forderungen und an wen Einwendungen zu richten sind*
> Der Jurist
> Der Jurist
> rolf76



ähnlich auch in meiner Argumentation für nexn**:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/download.php?id=4302

Das läuft darauf raus, die Berechtigung von callando, für avanio abzurechnen, in Frage zu stellen. Dies führt aber nur zu einer Verzögerung, genausogut könnte man sich gleich mit avanio auseinandersetzen.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Februar 2006)

*na was kommt denn da?!*

Moin,

lange Zeit kam nix mehr von Callando/Avanio, nachdem ich alle Empfehlungen hier übernommen habe (Einspruch, Kündigung ohne Anerkenntnis der Mitgliedschaft etc. pp)

Was entdecke ich nun auf meiner Telefonrechnung:

Callando stellt mir zwei Resale Tarife (1->Artikelnummer 98903, 2->AN 98904) in Rechnung. Beträge: 0.06 und 0,29 EUR.

Ein Betrag ist laut Oleco-Log möglicherweise nachvollziehbar (es gibt da einen 6ct-Betrag unter contact.consulting cc-sun Eintrag. Der zweite ist nicht nachvollziehbar.) 
Ich dachte, bei Oleco wäre ich sicherer, insbesondere, weil Callando auf seinen Seiten ein Einstellen in Least-Cost-Programme untersagt.

Ist mein Misstrauen berechtigt? Kann es sein, dass die ihre "gewonnenen Adressen/Telefonnummern automatisch durchspielen und ein neues Spiel begonnen haben? Muss ich meine Telefonrechnung auch weiterhin per Überweisung tätigen und Beträge kürzen. Ich bin genervt...

Bin gespannt, ob das Forum sich wieder belebt...

Gruß aus dem Westen!


----------



## Anonymous (22 Februar 2006)

War jetzt auch mal vorsichtig, hatte mich bei deren Hotline erkundigt: Callando ist doch auch ein Abrechnungsunternehmen. Resale 1 steht für die Firma contact-consulting und Resale 2 für die Firma Flashnet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Februar 2006)

Frag nochmal nach und lass dir bitte genauere Daten geben.
Firmennamen sind keine Forenpseudonyme 

?? contact-consulting
http://212.162.3.254/forum/x-internet/2400-2.html
einwahlnummer 0107008921120013 (arcor + münchen!)

scheint kein Witz zu sein...
http://212.162.3.254/forum/x-internet/2400-3.html

Aufklärung (gilt wohl nur hier)


> Ich glaube mittlerweile, daß die angesprochene Consult-Firma
> einfach bei der lokalen Telefongesellschaft AugustaKom
> Einwahlkapazitäten gemietet hat (die Münchener Einwahlnummer
> kommt aus einem Augusta-Block) und nun die LCR-Kunden
> ...



Friede Freude Eierkuchen...


> Ich muss meine Meinung über Contact-Consulting-cc-private nun doch ändern. Ich habe mich per email bei ihnen gemeldet.Ich bekam umgehend Antwort und mein Geld wird mir nun ohne weiteren Aufwand erstattet.



ergo: Firma finden, nachfragen


im Falle flashnet mal die de-Endung probieren...
Lies mal
flashn**.de/index.php?s=tarife_garantie


----------



## Anonymous (26 Februar 2006)

*avaXXo/callxxdo-Club*

26.02.06	
An alle Interessierten/Betroffenen im Forum wegen sog. Clubmitgliedschaft avxxio/callxxdo

Hallo Miteinander, 
ich habe hier im Forum viele nützliche Infos erhalten und danke hiermit allen Informanten und Teilnehmern/Betroffenen! Ich war sehr genervt im September, das kann ich allen versichern! 
so kurz wie möglich: Als sog. Gelegenheitssurferin nutzte ich seit langer Zeit den Smurfer ohne Probleme, bis ich im August 05 die Aufforderung erhielt, meinen alten 2.3 Smurfer upzudaten, da er bald geschlossen würde. Das tat ich und nichts funzte mehr –lahme speeds und angeblich keine neuen Tarifdateien ladbar – ich mailte an web.de mit dem Ergebnis, ich möge die hotline anrufen –(nö danke, zu teuer) schrieb einen Brief, erhielt die Antwort, dass ein kostenloses Tool keinen kostenlosen support nach sich ziehe. Smurfer „rausgekickt“ und nur noch 1 feste DFÜ-Verbindung ab Mitte September. Inzwischen hatte ich die Foren entdeckt und war gewarnt. Telefonrechnung mit Details hatte ich sowie so und siehe da, ich war sog. Clubmitglied für 4.50 Euros per August, aber keine weitere Gebühr für Nutzung. Telefonrechnungs-Einzug gestoppt, Rücklastschrift wegen dagegen entstehender Rücklastschriftgebühr der T’kom für August  n i c h t  ausführen lassen (1 mal haben die mich also als Mitglied „abgezoxx“) , aber Obacht für September. Wieder Clubbeitrag, T-com-Rechnung um den Betrag gekürzt und dort angerufen. In der Zwischenzeit durch die Forum-Beiträge Texte für Widersprüche bei avan…. auch mit Angabe meiner sog. Kunden-Nr., Name, Adr. und Tel-Nr. und call…. hier kopiert und per Einschreiben an die Adressen versandt.  2 Kulanzgutschriften (ohne Gutschrift) von avxxio  erhalten und dass sie mich aus der Liste gestrichen haben, ich dürfe aber nicht mehr mit der 010X5 mich einwählen, sonst wieder neue Mitgliedschaft.  –. Erste Mahnung von nixnet, Wicerspruch  per Einschreiben, da dort pauschal die Bezahlung der „Beträge anderer Anbieter“ gefordert wurde. Daraufhin die Nennung der anderen Anbieter sowie den Zeitraum u. einen EVN von nixnet gefordert, es kam ein freundlicher Brief, dass ich mich deswegen an callXXo  wenden möge. D a s  t a t   i c h  n i c h t   , denn dieses „Spielchen“ kannte ich ja und seither ist Ruhe!! Doch ich werde  n i e   mehr der T-com einen Einzugsauftrag erteilen – das will ich selber in der Hand behalten – und bin die Quälgeister los!!  Mit Gruß roos 



[/b]


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2006)

Auch ich war im Herbst letzten Jahres Opfer der Avanio Falle. Leider habe ich das erst bemerkt, nachdem der Betrag schon überwiesen war.
Die "Kulanz-Gutschrift" über 9,00 EUR ist mir schon seit langem zugesichert.

Nun hatte Callando in diesem Jahr ja die Abrechnung des Anbieters Flashnet übernommen. Auf meiner letzten Telefonrg. standen 2,87 EUR. Ich denke mir also: Super, dann kann ich ja mal anfangen, das gegen die zugesagten 9,00 EUR aufzurechnen.

Gestern schicke ich eine e-mail an [email protected], dass ich die 2,87 EUR von der T-Com Rg. kürzen werde, da mir die Gutschrift ja bereits seit langem zugesagt war, aber immer noch nicht bei mir angekommen ist und siehe da ... das schreibt Callando:

*Des Weiteren können wir Ihnen heute mitteilen, dass die Avanio GmbH & 
Co. KG eine Gutschrift in Höhe von 9,00 EUR auf Ihr Buchungskonto 
angewiesen hat. Wir werden diese in den nächsten Tagen an die Deutsche 
Telekom AG weiterleiten.*

Naja, Rechnung ist jetzt trotzdem erst mal gekürzt. Wenn ich nächsten Monat die 9,00 EUR habe, kann ich die 2,87 EUR ja immer noch zahlen.

_*Sollte ich die 9,00 EUR nun also doch noch bekommen ??? Ich hätt's ja nicht mehr für möglich gehalten.*_


----------



## UlliZ (1 März 2006)

*9 Euronen zurück?*

Na ja, else79, das ist natürlich ein heisses Spielchen. Denn wenn call**do nur als Dienstleister für Dritte auftritt, und Firma A z.B. 9 Euro und Firma B 2,87 zu bekommen hat, dann klappt "Aufrechnung" ja nicht so ganz. Du kannst ja der Telekom auch nicht Forderungen an T-Online aufrechnen, obwohl die beiden gemeinsam in einem Konzern ihre Rechnung versenden.

Das nur am Rande. Und ich fürchte, nun ja, bin eben vorsichtig, daß Du auf die Erstattung der 9,00 EUR noch ein kleines Weilchen warten werden mußt.

Denn wenn Firma "A" Dir das Geld nur wieder gutschreibt, dann heißt das auf Deutsch übersetzt sie erheben keine Forderungen in dieser Höhe Dir gegenüber mehr.
Niemand hat damit garantiert oder zugesichert, daß Du das Geld auch wieder zurückgezahlt bekommst.

Zumindest nicht verkehrt, hier durch eine, wenn auch eventuell nicht ganz saubere, "Aufrechnung" dort etwas Druck im Kessel zu halten. Die werden sonst noch vergeßlich bezüglich ungerechtfertigt einbehaltenen Geldbeträgen... :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

*2. Mahnung von ***nett*

Wollte nur mitteilen, daß heute die 2. Mahnung von ***nett kam (die 1. kam Mitte Dezember).
Habe bisher im November 2005 nur jeweils eine (die übliche, die viele von Euch auch versandt haben) Mail an Callando und Avanio geschickt; weitere Korrespondenz hielt und halte ich für völlig überflüssig, ist reine Zeit- und Geldverschwendung.
Auch diesmal wird ***nett nichts von mir hören, die Mahnungen sammele ich und habe damit immer etwas zu lachen 

Laßt Euch von diesen ***** nicht einschüchtern

MfG
Ein Volljurist.

_Für einen Volljuristen weißt du verdammt wenig über die  NUB
Beleidigung, wenn auch verkürzt gelöscht 
modinfo  _


----------



## knocker (3 März 2006)

Auch bei uns trudelte heute die 2.Mahnung ein (nachdem ja bis 31.12 ein "Aufschub der Zahlung" gewährt worden war. Dachte eigentlich, damit hätte sich das ganze erledigt, aber scheinbar doch nicht.
Wie auch immer-im bisherigen Schriftverkehr mit Callando/Avanio wurde eigentlich alles gesagt, deshalb werden wir diesmal auch nicht mehr reagieren.

BTW: Wie sicher kann man eigentlich sein, dass der Brief- bzw. Mailkontakt an Callando/Avanio auch für Nexnet einsehbar ist. Ich komme grad nicht in mein Mail-Postfach, deshalb weiss ich nicht, welchen Schriftverkehr ich bisher Nexnet direkt habe zukommen lassen.

PS: Nett ist auch, dass auf der 2.Mahnung nicht mal ne E-Mail-Adresse steht. Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen...


----------



## makos (3 März 2006)

*Nexnet die 2.*

Heute kam nach langer Zeit die Zweite Mahnung von Nexnet, obwohl avanio natürlich längst (im November) die Kündigung aus "Kulanz" akzeptiert und auch eine Rückerstattung versprochen hatte. Die natürlich noch nicht erfolgte...


makos


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

Sorry, dass ich mir jetzt nicht noch mal den ganzen Thread durchlesen will...

Ich hatte mit der ganzen Sache schon lange abgeschlossen und damals einfach die T-Com-Rechnung um die 5,22€ gekürzt. Das war irgendwann Ende letzten Jahres?!

Fakt ist, dass ich das letzte Mal am 30.7. über die 019351515 online war (EVN von NexNet) und man mir per E-Mail mitgeteilt hatte, dass ab dem 2.8.05 die GG erhoben wurde...

HEUTE am 3.3.2006 flatterte dann die Mahnung von NexNet ins Haus!
Ich fahr da gleich hin und lauf Armok!!! Und die 012€/min. für die Hotline sind auch ne Frechheit!!!


----------



## rolf76 (3 März 2006)

Es scheint sich um ein Massenphänomen zu handeln:


			
				http://www.onlinekosten.de/forum/showpost.php?p=980645&postcount=89 schrieb:
			
		

> die gute dame ... hat gleich abgeblockt, es wäre ein computerfehler bei der NEXNET passiert, wo durch viele kunden zur zeit falsche mahnungen bekommen würden und man könne die getrost vergessen. man würde die nächsten tage dazu noch was schriftlich von NEXNET bekommen.





			
				evil uncle schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, dass ich mir jetzt nicht noch mal den ganzen Thread durchlesen will...


 Du musst nicht alles lesen. Wenn Du was bestimmtes suchst, kannst Du im Inhaltsverzeichnis zu avanio nachschauen.


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

Krass, dass hier plötzlich wieder viele etwas zu schreiben haben! Ich dachte beim Durchsehen meiner Post nämlich schon, dass ich irgendwas falsch gemacht habe, als im letzten Herbst der hier diskutierte Ärger losging, so dass die Ruhe heute plötzlich wieder aufhört: Auch bei mir ist nämlich eine "2. Mahnung wegen Telefongebühren" von N*XN*T im Kasten gewesen.
Meine Frage, wie ich mich nun verhalten soll, hat sich aber wegen der hier heute geschriebenen anderen Beiträge, schon erübrigt. Ich werde die Mahnung einfach ignorieren.


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

*avanio, callando, nexnet*

Hallo @ all!
bin auch seit letzten Sommer betroffen, habe einmal die 5,22 EUR bezahlt und dann die T-com rechnung immer gekürzt. In letzter Zeit war auch nichts mehr von callando und avanio drauf. Dachte hätte die los!
Aber leider falsch gedacht, heute flattert die 1. Mahnung von nexnet ins Haus. mit einem ganz normalen Brief, habe nicht vor in irgendeiner Weise drauf zu reagieren, da ich schon genug Portokosten im letzten Herbst mit dieser Sache hatte. Können die von Nexnet überhaupt beweisen das ich ne Mahnung bekommen hab? Kann doch verlorengegangen sein, oder? ich hab jedenfalls den Empfang nicht bestätigt (durch Unterschrift)

Grüße an alle Leidensgenossen und DANKE und Respekt an die vielen hilfreichen Berichte hier!!!


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

*nexnet Mahnung*

Auskunft der av* und call* hotlines: die nexnet Mahnung war ein technischer Fehler. Bitte als gegenstandslos bezeichnen. Eine schriftliche  Entschuldigung/Bestätigung werde folgen...


----------



## Aus_Dresden (3 März 2006)

Ha, Ha, Ha, Ha.....

Bin leider immer noch dabei...

Habe soeben die 2. Mahnung von NN erhalten und mit Erstaunen  :evil:  gelesen. Ich dachte nach fast 3 Monaten(!!!) Ruhe, dass die Angelegenheit erledigt ist - auch bei mir lief es so ab wie bei 1000 Leuten vor mir:
- 21.10.05 Forderung von C*** Telecom GmbH = 5,22EUR auf der Telekomrechnung
- 22.10.05 Kürzung der Telekomrechnung um diesen Betrag
- 25.10.05 Kündigungs-Schreiben an AVANIO gefaxt
- 01.11.05 Anzeige gegen AVANIO wegen Betrugsverdacht im Pol.Rev. DD-Prohlis (Vorgangsnummer: ****/05/267172)
- 12.11.05 mit einer Kopie der Kündigung in der Hand direkt zu AVANIO gefahren, ewig gesucht und dann festgestellt -logisch- Samstags keiner da, das Schreiben in den übervollen Briefkasten gequetscht
- 14.12.05 Kulanzkündigung im Briefkasten
*Da dachte ich noch: "Hat doch super funktioniert, was wollen die im Forum bloß..."*
24.11.05 1.Mahnung von NN
*..."hä, ich habe doch eine Annahme der Kündigung!??"*
- 26.11.05 Schon wieder eine Kulanzkündigung im Briefkasten
*..."Naja, doppelt hält besser, hat sich vielleicht mit der Mahnung gekreuzt, jetzt wird bestimmt alles gut..."*
03.03.06 2.Mahnung von NN
*..."...........:stumm:............:devil2:.............:motz:.............:bang:.............!!!!"*

Habe mich gleich mal bei der Polizei nach dem Stand meiner Anzeige erkundigt - lapidare AW: "Ist an die Staatsanwaltschaft weitergeleitet, sie erhalten keine Auskunft dazu, wenn sie Glück haben bekommen sie so in 3-4 Monaten ein Schreiben der Staatsanwaltschaft"

Eigentlich habe ich gedacht, die *** haben endlich die Hosen voll, musste aber zu meinem Entsetzen feststellen, dass dieses Forum ja (leider) immer noch besteht und noch lange kein _Der "unseriöse" Dialer ist zu Ende_ in Sicht ist!!

*Jetzt meine Frage an ALLE: "HAT SCHON JEMAND EINE 3.MAHNUNG??"*


----------



## rolf76 (3 März 2006)

evil uncle schrieb:
			
		

> HEUTE am 3.3.2006 flatterte dann die Mahnung von NexNet ins Haus!
> Und die 012€/min. für die Hotline sind auch ne Frechheit!!!


Ich habe heute auch die Mahnung erhalten (wie offenbar jeder). Fragt sich, was der Zweck sein soll. 

Wenn es wirklich ein technischer/sonstiger Fehler war, und der Fehler avanio und callando infolge der Rückfragen heute bekannt ist, dann dürfte spätestens am Montag das angekündigte Entschuldigungsschreiben im Briefkasten sein. Allerdings wäre es im Falle eines Fehlers doch angebracht, auf der avanio-Homepage über diesen "Fehler" aufzuklären (z.B. im neu eingerichteten "Pressebereich")? 

Sollte kein schnelles Entschuldigungsschreiben kommen und die Homepage auch in den nächsten Tagen noch schweigen, könnte man natürlich spekulieren, ob mit diesem Mahnschreiben noch "die letzten Wackelkandidaten" zur Zahlung bewegt werden sollten oder ob schlicht die Support-Callcenter finanziert werden sollten... 

Wir werden sehen.


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

*Mahnung tatsächlich gegenstandslos*

Bei mir selbiges: Nach einem halben Jahr Ruhe von avanio/callando eine erste Mahnung von Nexnet.

Anruf unter der gebührenfreien Rufnummer 0800 06 39 638 (Telefonbuch!) ergab, dass es sich wohl tatsächlich um einen Irrtum handelt. Die Dame vom Nexnet-CallCenter gab an, dass wohl in den nächsten Tagen schriftliche Entschuldigungsschreiben herausgehen sollten. Die Mahnung könne ich bedenkenlos wegwerfen.

Gruß
Joachim


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

*N*x N*tt lebt - Juhuuu*

Hallo Liebe Nicht-Mitglieder,

nach dem letzten Sommer und Herbst, der ja ziemlich aufregend war, bin ich überglücklich auch eine Mahnung (die 2.te) bekommen zu haben! Ich hatte Euch ja schon fast alle vergessen aber jetzt sehe ich, dass alle noch/wieder da sind!!! Juhhuuu... Ich nehm's mal zum Anlass allen Hallo zu sagen! Bin ja gespannt was da noch so alles kommt....


Servus aus Bayern

Marc


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

Das wäre doch zu schön, um wahr zu sein.

Die erzählen Dir doch am Telefon irgendwelche Geschichten um Dich loszuwerden. Mit welchen Methoden die arbeiten sehen wir doch daran wie das alles organisiert ist - Irrtum..., da haben wohl einige Leute den Überblick verloren. Oder sie hoffen wirklich noch auf ein paar Dumme, die noch das Geld zahlen - es reicht wahrscheinlich noch nicht für Sonne und Strand...

Nach dem ganzen Hickhack glaube ich erst an solche Aussagen, wenn ich das schwarz auf weiß lesen kann. 

Werde aber gleich mal der netten Tante von NN auf den Nerv gehen..., mal sehen was für einen Text ich zu hören bekomme.

Mein Rat @all: Wechselt zu DSL, wenn ihr könnt! Da gibt es inzwischen einige gut Angebote. 

Kurz nach meinen Erfahrungen mit AV*/CALL*/NN bin ich komplett zu A***R gewechselt. Da habe ich sogar noch eine Telefon Flat und der ganze Murks mit dem SMARTSURFER ist Geschichte (da hatte ich sowieso laufend Probleme: meist wurde zuviel Geld von den einzelnen Call by Call Gesellschaften eingezogen. Wie soll ich mich wehren, wenn unter einer Einwahl viele Anbieter auftreten? - also zahlte man brav immer ein paar Cent mehr und tut nichts).

Aber das ist jetzt Gott sei Dank vorbei!!  Mein aufrichtiges Beileid an alle, bei denen kein DSL möglich ist!!!


----------



## Aus_Dresden (3 März 2006)

Habe gerade mit NN telefoniert. Ich glaube die sind ganz schön genervt!!

Es wurde aber auch mir versichert, dass dies eine Panne sei...

Das wäre aber echt schade, auch mir hat es gefallen nach so langer Zeit hier mal wieder reinzuschauen und Euch alle wieder zu lesen. Habe mich extra angemeldet.   

Aber vielleicht ist das ja alles ein Trick??

Ein wenig Aufregung zum Freitag ist doch Klasse. Mal sehen wann die nächste Panne passiert...

Ich habe meine Lehren aus dieser Sache gezogen: SmartSurfer = gelöscht, Internet = DSL (auch ich habe eine Flatrate...!).

Also ruft alle schön die 0800-06 39 638 an, NN soll mal so richtig schwitzen und zahlen!!!  

Gruß


----------



## Anonymous (3 März 2006)

hi,
habe eben auch bei nexnet und deren 0800er nummer angerufen.
[...] (so hieß der Typ) sagte mir, dass dies ein fehler war. derzeit wird wohl ein entschuldigungsschreiben verfasst.
Man, man sind die da [...].
Mal schauen, wann das Schreiben hier eintrudelt...
grüße
hannes

_[Bitte die NUBs beachten. (bh)]_


----------



## Revilok (3 März 2006)

*Nexnet*

Wollte ab nächsten Monat eigentlich meine Telefonrechnungen wieder automatisch abbuchen lassen, nachdem ich Monate lang nichts mehr gehört habe. Ich glaube ich warte damit besser noch etwas.

Habe heute auch die 2. Mahnung von Nexnet erhalten und werde *nicht *drauf reagieren, bzw. doch: mit Anrufen auf deren (für mich ) kostenlosen 0800-Hotline. Tut mir wirklich leid, wenn ich dadurch nexnet irgendwelche (selbstverschuldete) Kosten verursache. Ruf am besten vom Handy aus an . 

So, hab gerade mit einem Herrn J. gesprochen. Hab mir vollständigen Namen geben lassen und ihn gefragt, ob er etwas dagegen hat, wenn ich unser Telefongespräch zu Beweiszwecken auf Band aufzeichne. Antwort: Er hätte nichts zu verbergen. Auch bei mir einstimmige Reaktion: Ich solle die Mahnung schlicht ignorieren. Auch die 0,10 Euro, die mir berechnet wurden, als ich meinen Anwalt damals anrufen wollte und plötzlich in der Hotline von Callando gelandet bin (hatte - obwohl ich das nie wieder wollte - versehentlich die Call-by-Call-Vorwahl von Callando vorgewählt). Dieses ungewollte Gespräch mit der Callando-Hotline habe ich natürlich in der T-com-Rechnung wiederum einbehalten. Als Zielrufnummer wurde in der Rechnung sogar die nicht existierende Nummer 08025/1  angegeben. Ein leichtes, diesen Fehler von Callando notfalls zu beweisen.

Hatte aber auf meinen Widerspruch (per E-mail) keinerlei Reaktion erhalten. 

Dafür werde ich nächste Woche mal wieder zur Polizei gehen und die Unterlagen zu meiner Strafanzeige wegen des Verdachts des Betrugs um die Mahnung erweitern. Kann ich gleich nach dem Sachstandsbericht fragen. Habe immerhin seit August letzten Jahres nichts mehr gehört.


----------



## Aus_Dresden (3 März 2006)

*Re: Nexnet*



			
				Revilok schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür werde ich nächste Woche mal wieder zur Polizei gehen und die Unterlagen zu meiner Strafanzeige wegen des Verdachts des Betrugs um die Mahnung erweitern. Kann ich gleich nach dem Sachstandsbericht fragen. Habe immerhin seit August letzten Jahres nichts mehr gehört.



Was bedeutet "Sachstandsbericht"????

Mir hat die Polizei gesagt, dass ich keinerlei Auskunft zu den Ermittlungen erhalte. Nur mein Anwalt würde da eine Auskunft bekommen.

Ich hätte schon gern gewußt, ob und was gegen AVANIO unternommen wird oder ob übermogen diese [edit]  Herren unter einem neuen Firmennamenein eine ähnliche [edit] starten!!

Gruß

_ aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2006)

*shit happens .... *

vor kurzem hatte ich mich auch von den Plagegeistern befreit gefühlt - gestern auch die 2. nette-Mahnung - muss doch wieder text recherchieren bei Euch!   
gruß roos


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2006)

*woher kommt nexnet an Adressdaten?*

Hallo zusammen,
habe gestern auch nach monatelanger Funkstille und "Kulanzkündigung" die 1. Mahnung von NN bekommen. Allerdings an eine Adresse, wo ich seit letztem Jahr im Juni nicht mehr wohne. Nachsendeauftrag gibt es nicht, also ist der Brief wirklich nur per Zufall in meinem Kasten gelandet. Nun frage ich mich, von wem NN diese Adresse bekommen hat ?!?

Bin ja mal gespannt, ob da wirklich bald ein "Entschuldigungsschreiben" nachkommt...


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2006)

*Mahnung durch NexNet*

Hi Leidensgenossen! Nachdem ich auch nach meinem Widerspruch im November!!! letzten Jahres eine KULANZKÜNDIGUNG (welche Frechheit) bekommen habe, steckte heute (März 06!!!) eine Mahnung im Briefkasten.

Jetzt zu meiner Frage: weiß jemand, ob ich rechtlich gesehen dazu verpflichtet bin, meine Antwort an NexNet mit einer Briefmarke zu versehen? Immerhin sind das alles Kosten die mir entstehen.


----------



## Anonymous (4 März 2006)

*Re: Mahnung durch NexNet*

Hallo liebe "Clubfreunde",

nachdem ich die *erste* 2.Mahnung vom November 2005 zum Discountpreis von 9,22€ ignoriert habe, erhielt ich nach einer Woche folgendes Schreiben.

Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXXX,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail.

Sie werden von der Firma NexNet keine weiteren Mahnung erhalten.
Es liegen keine Forderungen unserer seits gegen Sie mehr vor.

Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis.

--
Weitere Informationen zu unsere Call-by-Call Dienst erhalten Sie im Internet auf www.01075.com.


Bei weiteren Fragen steht Ihnen gerne unser Serviceteam auch unter Tel. (01805) 01075 0* zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

callando Telecom GmbH
Kundenservice

---------------------------------------------------------
callando Telecom GmbH
Am Klingenweg 6a
65396 Walluf

Hotline: (01805) 01075 0*
Telefax: (01805) 50 32 32*
www.01075.com

0 10 75 + Vorwahl + Rufnummer
= günstig telefonieren


*12 Ct./Min. aus dem Festnetz der T-Com

**********************************************
*Als Sahnehäubchen am 21.11.2005*

Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXXXXX,

vielen Dank für die Nachricht. Leider ist bei uns im Hause die Bearbeitung
auch nicht immer die Beste.

In Ihrem Falle möchte ich mich auch im Namen aller Mitarbeiter bei Ihnen für
die Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

MfG
X. XXXXX

*******************************************************

Am 03.03.2006 nun die *zweite* 2.Mahnung zum Preis von 13,94€.

Wieviele 2.Mahnungen kann man eigentlich bekommen und gibt es ein €-Limit nach oben??? 

Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen (auch Antworten von NxxNxx-Mitarbeitern sind willkommen, falls hier einer interessiert mitlesen sollte).

Oder gilt für alle "Clubfreunde" 

Gelesen, :vlol: gelacht, :vlol: gelocht?   :vlol: 





			
				BastiKMa schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leidensgenossen! Nachdem ich auch nach meinem Widerspruch im November!!! letzten Jahres eine KULANZKÜNDIGUNG (welche Frechheit) bekommen habe, steckte heute (März 06!!!) eine Mahnung im Briefkasten.
> 
> Jetzt zu meiner Frage: weiß jemand, ob ich rechtlich gesehen dazu verpflichtet bin, meine Antwort an NexNet mit einer Briefmarke zu versehen? Immerhin sind das alles Kosten die mir entstehen.


----------



## Aus_Dresden (4 März 2006)

Sieh es doch mal so: Für 13,94€ wird Dir doch eine Meng Spass und Unterhaltung in diesem Club geboten - wo gibt es das noch für so wenig Geld. Und alte Freunde liest man auch mal wieder. Das beste an der Sache: Es wird wohl nie ein Kassierer das Geld eintreiben!!

Bin ja mal auf das angekündigte Entschuldigungsschreiben von NN gespannt!!

So schöne Enstschuldigungsschreiben, wie Du schon hast haben hier sicherlich nicht viele... - das will ich auch!!

Ich wurde von NN bisher immer ignoriert, außer sie haben mal wieder eine Forderung rausgeschickt!!

*Also ruft alle schön die 0800-06 39 638 an, NN soll mal so richtig schwitzen und zahlen!!! Mit dem Handy ist das noch viel besser, denn für uns ist es diesmal ein billiges Vergnügen....!
*
Gruß


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2006)

*callando*

1. Mahnung 03.03.06:
Gespickt mit Hinweisen a la
- "Bitte legen Sie diese  Mahnung nicht achtlos beiseite! 
- - Forderungsaustellung? Auf der Rückseite. 
- P.S.: Einfach den Überweisungsträger ausfüllen! 
- Der Beitrag ist schon auf dem Überweisungsträger aufgedruckt. Sie müssen ihn nur noch ausfüllen und zur Bank bringen".

Die ziehen das mit ihrem [ edit]  echt durch. Ich habe mich im Juni 2005 einmal eingewählt und bekomme so ne Mahnung!
callando ist jetzt in Idstein-Walluf und ich habe als Hesse einen Umweg von 5 Minuten, bevor ich denen auf die Füße treten kann. Ich werde es tun!!!


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2006)

*Mahnung durch Nexnet*

habe gerade bei Nexnet angerufen ( die kostenlose Telefonnummer) und wurde sehr unfreundlich gefragt was ich denn nun von NN überhaupt will, und die Dame könne mir keinerlei Auskunft geben und ich solle gefälligst die auf der Mahnung angegebene Hotline anrufen, ich wäre bei ihr in der Rechnungsstelle gelandet und sie könne mich auch nicht weiterverbinden(na klar, damit ich nochmal zahlen muß und die Herrschaften noch mehr Geld verdienen oder wie seht Ihr das?) 

Hat sonst jemand was neues erfahren? Wartet Ihr jetzt einfach ab, ohne zu reagieren oder was sind Eure nächsten Schritte? 

bis bald


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2006)

hab auch bei der n*xnet-dame angerufen, bin aber nur der sohn des anschlussinhabers, deswegen wollte sie mit mir nicht darüber reden, war natürlich für sie die einfachste möglichkeit die sache abzublocken, werde in den nächsten tagen noch mal hier im forum reinschauen, was so an schlauen tipps geboten wird, bevor ich darauf reagiere,

bis dahin grüße an alle leutz aus der av*nio-community *lol*
flo


----------



## UlliZ (6 März 2006)

*spart euch den Aufwand*

Bevor ihr nun massenweise bei NexNett anruft und euch "das war ein bedauerliches Versehen" anhört, überlegt doch mal: könnte es sein, daß man dort einen Versuchsballon starten läßt nach dem Motto "wer zahlt, was er nicht muß, ist selber schuld" und allen Genervten das Ding mit dem Versehen erzählt?

War es nicht anfänglich bei "av**no" so, dass man auch von "bedauerlichem Mißverständnis" derjenigen sprach, die sich seit Monaten bereits gar nicht mehr dort eingewählt hatten, aber trotzdem zahlen sollten, und die sollten sich doch dann melden, um die Beträge wieder "gutzuschreiben"?

Drückt auf eure geistige "Ignore"-Taste und sammelt, wie User-Gast 161105, diese schöne "2.-Mahnung-Prosa" für den gelesen-gelacht-gelocht-Ordner  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2006)

*Re: callando*



			
				KOBA schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Mahnung 03.03.06:
> Gespickt mit Hinweisen a la
> - "Bitte legen Sie diese  Mahnung nicht achtlos beiseite!
> - - Forderungsaustellung? Auf der Rückseite.
> ...




Supper! Vor allem, weil Idstein bei Walluf ist. Aber fahr mal die 5 Minuten Umweg und erzähle uns, was es gebracht hat...


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2006)

*Mahnung erhalten - Konsequenzen??*

Hallo, auch ich habe jetzt nach Kündigung im Nov. und erhaltener Kulanzkündigung eine Mahnung erhalten. Die Mahnung werde ich auf jeden Fall nicht bezahlen. In der Kündigung wurde mir geschrieben, dass ich den Betrag gutgeschrieben bekomme. Davon kann ich wohl nur träumen, aber ich werde auf jeden Fall auch nichts bezahlen. Kann ich deswegen ein Problem kriegen (Rechtliche Konsequenzen). Was meint Ihr??


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2006)

*callando und co*

Cool mal wieder hier zu sein. Ich bin in der glücklichen Lage keine Mahnung am 3.3. von Nixnet bekommen zu haben..aber abwarten eventl erinnern die sich mit Ihrer Panne auch noch an mich. Den Smartsurfer nutze ich seit langen net mehr..dafür Den Diskasurfer...und was soll ich sagen...ungeheure Abrechnungssummen von callandi..ich geguggt und recherchiert  Ergebnis..Flashnettarife..verglichen mit meinen ausgedruckten Einwahlzeiten..falsche posten aufgeführt und per einschreiben mit rückschein versendet..nebenbei natürlich gesamte callandi kohle von rechnung gekürzt..schon am nächsten Tag erstattungszusgage    und der rückschein trudelte erst tage später ein...nun frag ich mich wie haben die das gemacht? naja und da ich den rest nich bezahlt hab erwarte ich in kürze wieder post von nixnichts...hihi  :lol:  Grüße an alle


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2006)

dieses schreiben hab ich heut mal an n*xnet gefaxt, könnt ja mal kommentieren, was ihr davon haltet:


TELEFAX  030-726297100
NEXNET GmbH
z.Hd. Herrn T* B*
Forderungsbeitreibung
Postfach 270247 
13472 Berlin


Letztmalige schriftliche Aufforderung vor Klageerhebung


Ihr Schreiben vom 02.03.2006 („Mahnung wegen Telefongebühren“); Kundennummer: ************

Sehr geehrter Herr B*,

ich antworte auf ihr o. a. von Ihnen unterzeichnetes Schreiben. Ihre Forderung in Höhe von 9,22 € ist unbegründet. Ich habe bereits am 19. November v. J. Ihre Forderung vom 17.11.2005 in dieser Angelegenheit in Höhe von 6,72 € zurückgewiesen. Mein Schriftsatz vom 19.11.2005 blieb unbeantwortet.

Ich teile Ihnen nunmehr – ohne Anerkenntnis einer rechtlichen Verpflichtung hierzu – mit, dass die ehemalige Inhaberin der Forderung, die „callando Telecom GmbH“ die Forderung zurückgezogen hat, und mir schriftlich versichert hat, den Mahnlauf in Ihrem Hause zu „stoppen“. Eine Kopie dieses Schreibens überlasse ich Ihnen in Anlage.

Ich fordere Sie nun auf, mir bis zum 21.03.2006 einen schriftlichen Forderungsverzicht in dieser Angelegenheit zuzusenden. Ich habe hierzu in Anlage ein Formular vorbereitet, dessen Sie sich gefälligerweise bedienen können.

Sollte die oben genannte Frist fruchtlos verstreichen, sehe ich mich leider gezwungen, Ihre unberechtigte Forderung – für Sie kostenauslösend – durch eine negative Feststellungsklage zurückweisen zu lassen.

Achtung! Bitte legen Sie diesen Schriftsatz nicht unbeachtet zur Seite!

Ich habe mir Ihre Antwort bis zum 21.03.2006 vorgemerkt.

Da Sie nun hinreichend über die Unrechtmäßigkeit Ihrer Forderung aufgeklärt sind, gehe ich spätestens ab jetzt davon aus, dass weitere Mahnungen in dieser Angelegenheit „bösgläubig“ geschehen. Ich werde in diesem Fall gegen den Unterzeichner dieser Mahnungen Strafanzeige wegen versuchten Betruges stellen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

***********


Anlagen


P.S.: Einfach das beiliegende Formular ausfüllen und absenden!

____________________________________________________________

NEXNET GmbH
Postfach 270247
13472 Berlin

Herrn
**** ****
********
***********


Forderungsverzicht; Unser Zeichen: Kundennummer: 100179587133


Hiermit verzichtet die NEXNET GmbH, Berlin, auf die Forderung in Höhe von 9,22 €, gegen Herrn **********, sowie auf alle eventuell anfallenden Kosten und Gebühren in dieser Sache, die wir in unserem Hause unter der Kundennummer ********** führen.

Name und Unterschrift des Unterzeichners (mit geschäftsführender Bevollmächtigung):

_______________________________________________


Ort:	_______________________	Datum: ______________________


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2006)

tarifkontrollierer schrieb:
			
		

> ...was ihr davon haltet


Nett, blos das mit dem Betrugsvorwurf kannste knicken, das ist mEn eine bestandsfreie Androhung eines untauglichen Mittels.


Danke für die Berichtigung.


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2006)

Ich hab grad die kostenlose Hotline angerufen und mir wurde versichert, dass ein Entschuldigungs-Schreiben und eine Stornierung des Mahnverfahrens morgen im Briefkasten seien. Auf meine Frage, ob dies eine Taktik sei, um Anrufer ruhig zu stellen, wurde nicht wirklich geantwortet.
Ich weiß auch nicht, woher die gute Frau denn wissen wollte, warum gerade morgen der Brief hier ankommt. Ich lass mich dann mal überraschen, wenn ich nach Hause komme und den Briefkasten öffne...
Aber scheinbar bin ich ja selbst mit diesem Schreiben nicht vor weiteren Mahnungen sicher...


----------



## Der Jurist (9 März 2006)

> Sollte die oben genannte Frist fruchtlos verstreichen, sehe ich mich leider gezwungen, Ihre unberechtigte Forderung – für Sie kostenauslösend – durch eine negative Feststellungsklage zurückweisen zu lassen.


Das ist sehr schön formuliert.

Durch die negativen Fesstellungen der Klage wird die erhobene Forderung zurückgewiesen,


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2006)

Hallo liebe avanio-callando-nexnet-Community,

ich hatte im Oktober letzten Jahres erstmalig den C/A-Posten auf der T-Rechnung. Bei der T-Com erklärte die Dame, davon hätte sie schon gehört, es sei kein Problem die 5,22€ rauszunehmen. Auf meinen Widerspruch bei A per email, kam eine email mit der Antwort, dass meine Mitgliedschaft gekündigt sei und die Bitte, alles schriftlich anzugeben, damit der Betrag auf der nächsten T-Rechnung gutgeschrieben werden kann. Also faxte ich den Widerspruch hinterher. Allerdings war im November erneut der C/A-Posten auf der Rechnung! Wieder bei der T-Com angerufen. Die Dame dort war sehr gesprächig und berichtete - unaufgefordert - über die Vielzahl der Beschwerden. Zum Schluß riet sie mir sogar Strafanzeige zu erstatten! Mein Widerspruch, diesmal an A und C hatte folgendes Ergebnis: ich erhielt erneut die bekannte Kündigung und die Ankündigung aus Kulanz  über Callando auf der nächsten T-Rechnung eine Gutschrift einzureichen. Von C erhielt ich zwei gleichlautende Schreiben, dass A zuständig sei. Als nächstes kam die 1. Mahnung von N für Oktober. Daraufhin habe ich bei N Widerspruch erhoben und auf meine Widersprüche bei A und C hingewiesen. Ohne Antwort von N auf mein Fax kam die 2. Mahnung. Dann war erst mal Ruhe. Jetzt ist die zweite 2. Mahnung, diesmal mit den Beträgen von Okt und Nov angekommen. Und nu?


----------



## Sportfreund2004 (9 März 2006)

*Nexnet*

Mein Hals ist ziemlich geschwollen angesichts der neuen Mahnung, nachdem ich im Dezember am Telefon mitgeteilt bekam, dass mein Konto bei Nexnet ausgeglichen ist und meine Nachfrage nach schriftlichem Forderungsverzicht beantwortet wurde mit: "Da müssen Sie sich an Callando wenden"  :roll: 

Und jetzt sowas...

Wie ist das eigentlich mit der negativen Feststellungsklage? In wieweit muss man da in Vorkasse treten? Wird sowas aufgrund des niedrigen Betrages überhaupt bearbeitet? Wo müsste man die einreichen? Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2006)

hallo liebe community-friends, mir ist grad das "entschuldigungsschreiben" ins haus geflattert, auf jeden fall werd ichs mal gut aufheben, dass ich was in der hand habe wenn ende des jahres wieder eine neue mahnung diesbezüglich auftaucht *lol*.


NEXNET GmbH  Postfach 270 247  13472 Berlin

(meine Anschrift)

				Berlin, 3. März 2006

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Sie erhielten vor einigen Tagen eine Mahnung der NEXNET GmbH.

Diese Mahnung enthält einen Fehler hinsichtlich Forderungen der callando telecom zum Internet by Call Dienst avanio.

Bitte betrachten Sie unsere gesamte Mahnung vom 02.03.2006 als gegenstandslos.

Sollten Sie die betreffende Mahnung zwischenzeitlich bezahlt haben, erhalten Sie diesen Betrag zurückerstattet.

Wir bedauern diesen Fehler sehr und hoffen auf Ihr Verständnis.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
(aufgedruckte Unterschrift)
B.*** Sch.***
Mahnabteilung


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2006)

Das Schreiben habe ich soeben auch bekommen.


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2006)

*Entschuldigung da*

[email protected] - 
habe soeben die angekündigte "Entschuldigung" erhalten - abgesandt Berlin, den 3.3.06: Bitte betrachten Sie die gesamte Mahnung vom 2.3. als gegenstandlos!

Den gesamten Text werden sicherlich DSL-ler einstellen - per modem möchte ich das lassen! 

Also, freut Euch! 
Gruß aus Bremen und umzu
roos


----------



## rolf76 (9 März 2006)

*Re: Entschuldigung da*



			
				roos schrieb:
			
		

> habe soeben die angekündigte "Entschuldigung" erhalten - *abgesandt Berlin, den 3.3.06*: Bitte betrachten Sie die gesamte Mahnung vom 2.3. als gegenstandlos!


Der Text steht ja schon drei postings weiter oben. Ich habe den Brief auch heute erhalten.

Aber wieso am 3.3. abgesandt? Bei mir steht 3.3. nur für das (angebliche) Verfassungsdatum. Wann der Brief zur Post gegeben wurde, geht leider weder aus dem Brief noch aus dem Umschlag hervor. So langsam ist unsere Post nicht...


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2006)

tja, leider nicht auf der neuesten site "gelandet" 
trotzdem grüße und gg
roos


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2006)

@rolf76

hast ja recht, ist bei mir genau so - irgendwie wissen wir alle, wie seltsam das ist. Wer schickt schon ein Rundschreiben raus an alle Adressen und sagt anschließend: war ein Irrtum! 

Haben wohl doch schon zu viel "einkassiert"?? 
grüße und nochmal gg
roos


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2006)

*Entschuldigungsschreiben*

Servus Community 

heute kam die angekündigte Entschuldigung... N*x N*tt scheint wirklich
Spaß daran zu haben, ihr ganzes Papier schmutzig zu machen und dann über ganz Deutschland mit hilfe moderner Postdienstleister zu verteilen...

Das die Einreisbedingung für Bayern recht streng sind ist ja bekannt, aber ob wir Briefe aus Berlin wirklich fast ne Woche lang unter Quarantäne stellen wage ich doch zu bezweifeln 

Servus aus Bayern

Marc


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2006)

Habe heute auch dieses Schreiben bekommen. Interessant daran ist, dass darin geschrieben steht, die KOMPLETTE Mahnung als gegenstandslos zu betrachten.

Nun enthält meine Mahnung aber eine wohl berechtigte Forderung von 1 ct (und lächerliche 1,50€ Mahngebühren im Vergleich zur Forderung) die ich heute überwiesen habe.

Das ganze erklärt sich dadurch, dass damals der/die "kompetente" Mitarbeiter(in) bei meinen avanio-Einwand mehr als nur Avanio gesperrt hat  und jetzt bekomm ich laufend Mahnungen.
Inzw. hab ich das glücklicherweise mit der Telekom geklärt und bekomme die Mahngebühren etc. zurück...

Da sieht man mal wieder wieviel Ärger, Stress etc. nur alleine das dumme Avanio gebracht hat. Und dann sülzen die noch in der Werbung: "Du bist Deutschland..." - man sieht ja wie das hier läuft...


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2006)

*Ende in Sicht ???*

Habe heute auch dieses Schreiben bekommen und ab damit in      gelesen :vlol: gelacht  :vlol: gelocht  :vlol: .


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2006)

Tja, auch bei lag heute das Entschuldigungsschreiben von N in der Post, datiert vom 3.3. Die Mahnung vom 2.3. war übrigen am 3.3. bei mir!


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2006)

*avanio, callando, nexnet*

habe heute das dritte "Entschuldígungsschreiben" von NN erhalten. Genauer Text steht ja schon weiter oben. Habe somit drei Tage in Folge (Mittwoch, Donnerstag und heute) jedes mal genau das identische Schreiben von NN, jedesmal datiert vom 03.03.2006 erhalten, obwohl ich nur eine Mahnung bekam.
Vielleicht haben die zuviel Geld, dann wenn ich insgesamt vier mal Porto rechne.... und das bei einer Forderung von 5,22 EUR?!?!

Naja, jetzt verdient die Post auch noch daran....

Grüße aus Bayern 8)


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2006)

*Entschuldigungsschreiben²*

Servus an alle!

Heute kam noch ein Entschuldigungsschreiben... Denen von NN scheint's ja wirklich extrem Leid zu tun! 

Wie lange dürfen die eigentlich unsere Personendaten speichern? Da könnte man doch auch mal dagegen angehen, oder?

Bin ja mal gespannt, ob noch mehr Post aus Berlin kommt... 

Gruß aus dem heute verregneten Bayern

Marc


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2006)

:rotfl: Bei mir heute auch schon das zweite Entschuldigungsschreiben!


----------



## Teleton (10 März 2006)

Heisst ja nicht umsonst "Ich bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung" :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2006)

Hallo @all,

auch nach Sachsen hat sich ein Entschuldigungsschreiben der NN (vom 3.3.2006) verirrt. 

Bei uns dauert die Quarantäne ja noch etwas länger als in Bayern! Die haben ihre Briefe wohl erst mal ins Ausland geschafft - um Porto zu sparen. Ich erwarte auch mindestens drei Entschuldigungen für die ganze Nerverei.  :abgelehnt: 

Schade jetzt wird es hier wohl wieder ruhiger. Aber ich gebe die Hoffnung nicht auf, dass das noch nicht das Ende ist....

Immerhin haben die unsere Daten! Hier tummeln sich doch einige Experten (wo ist der "JURIST") - würde mich auch mal interessieren, wie lange die das dürfen. Oder müssen wir in ein paar Monaten (Jahren???) noch auf deren "nette" Briefe warten????

In diesem Sinne Gruss an alle!! Modem-Nutzer passt auf Eure Klicks auf, es gibt noch jede Menge schwarze Schafe!!


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2006)

*Re: avanio, callando, nexnet*

Mit 3 "Entschuldigungen" bist Du jetzt (vielleicht) auf der sicheren Seite, ich habe heute erst mein zweites. Hoffe morgen auf Post aus Berlin :lol: 




			
				binauchdabei schrieb:
			
		

> habe heute das dritte "Entschuldígungsschreiben" von NN erhalten. Genauer Text steht ja schon weiter oben. Habe somit drei Tage in Folge (Mittwoch, Donnerstag und heute) jedes mal genau das identische Schreiben von NN, jedesmal datiert vom 03.03.2006 erhalten, obwohl ich nur eine Mahnung bekam.
> Vielleicht haben die zuviel Geld, dann wenn ich insgesamt vier mal Porto rechne.... und das bei einer Forderung von 5,22 EUR?!?!
> 
> Naja, jetzt verdient die Post auch noch daran....
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2006)

*Entschuldigen'se ma!*

Moinsen,

bei mir sind keine Rechnungen offen, aber ich hätte doch trotzdem sooo gerne ein Entschuldigunsschreiben. Gibt's nicht jemand unter den Gold-Club-Mitgliedern (die mit den multiplen Kondolenzschreiben), die mir eines umwidmen mögen?
Die beim Verkauf der Rechte an diesem Film entstehenden Reichtümer sollten wir dem dann inzwischen insolventen - weil sich an der Portokasse übernommenen - Firmengeflecht widmen.
Vielen Dank für viele Monate Hilfe und Humor!


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2006)

*ihr wißt Bescheid ...*

[email protected],
eigentlich schon etwas krass/skuril, daß man via internet sich schlau machen muss/kann über probleme, die man ohne  "es" nicht hätte .....
trotzdem, ich internette weiter!
  :lol:   roos


----------



## Aus_Dresden (11 März 2006)

Hurra!!!

Endlich bin auch ich im Besitz von zwei Entschuldigungsschreiben!!! Na da fehlt aber noch eins bis ich Euch das wirklich glaube....

Eigenartig finde ich noch folgende Kleinigkeiten:

1. "..._Diese Mahnung enthält einen Fehler hinsichtlich Forderungen der C* T*_...." Die haben immer noch nicht begriffen, dass die Forderung der Fehler ist und nicht deren Inhalt!!

2. Das Blatt ist so clever gefaltet, dass man den Absender darauf im Fenster des Kuverts nicht lesen kann. Nur den Aufdruck: "...zurück an BELEGLESECENTER ..."
Was bitte ist ein "Beleglesecenter"?? Haben die Angst vor zurück geschickten Briefen??

3. Alle Rechnungen und Mahnungen enthielten meine korrekte Adresse. Nun ist schon das "a" bei der Hausnummer verschwunden... Hoffentlich verschwindet bald meine Adresse aus deren Computersystem... 

Gruss aus Dresden


----------



## Zweiundvierzig (11 März 2006)

*Mal ein bisschen was anderes*

Hallöle,

damit hier auch was anderes steht als nur die neuerliche NN-Mahnung einen Zwischenstand meiner Taktik "Ich kenne keine a* und die Forderung auf der T-Com-Rechnung wird von c* erhoben, also ist das mein (einziger) Ansprechpartner":

Vorgeschichte:
- T-Com hat mir seit August keine Rechnung mehr geschickt, erst im Februar kam eine für September bis Januar; diese enthielt einmalig die beühmten 4,50 netto.
- Erstmal bei c* angerufen, was das ist: eigentlich Grundgebühr, aber es gibt erstaunlicherweise keine Rechnungsdaten.
- T-Com die Forderung rausnehmen lassen (hat auch problemlos so geklappt). Dabei unterhielt ich mich ein bißchen mit dem Mitarbeiter, während der auf die Bestätigung des Systems wartete. Wesentliche Auskunft: Wenn auf der Rechnung steht, Firma X fordert y Euro, dann ist Firma X mein Ansprechpartner bzgl. dieser y Euro, andernfalls würden sie gegen ihre Pflichten verstoßen.
- Daraus ergab sich dann meine Taktik, alleine mit c* zu kommunizieren (wegen der eigentlich geringen Höhe von 5,22 ausschließlich per E-Mail - und wegen der Streßberichte hier auch nur wöchentlich).

Was soll ich sagen, dies Taktik scheint bei minimalem Aufwand erfolgreich gewesen zu sein:

- Extra E-Mail-Adresse nur für diese Geschichte eingerichtet.

- Gleich eine Einspruchsmail geschickt, in der ich auch darauf hinwies, daß sie keine Rechnungsdaten hätten.

- Einen Tag später überlegt, ich könnte ja nochmal die c-Heißlinie anrufen und mir diesmal auch den Namen geben lassen. Plötzlich gab es Rechnungsdaten. Allerdings keinerlei Daten, die nicht schon auf der T-Com-Rechnung standen. Woher sie dann weiß, daß das eine Grundgebühr sei, wollte Frau XYZ mir nicht verraten. Zusätzlich Verweis auf avanio. Gegenargument der T-Com referiert. Zitat (Frau XYZ): "Das ist schlicht falsch."

- Nochmal bei T-Com angerufen. Ausdrückliche Bestätigung der früheren Auskunft.

- Einen Tag später die Antwort von c* erhalten (c* = Sammelabrechner, Inhaber der Gebührenforderung; die a*-Forderung = Grundgebühr blabla, bitte bei a* [Adresse] reklamieren, da c* kein Vertragspartner)

- Übers Wochenende liegen gelassen. Mitte nächster Woche Einspruch erneuert und darauf hingewiesen, daß
	a) ich keine Forderung der a* auf meiner Rechnung entdecken könne, sondern nur eine Forderung der c*;
	b) daß die von c* geäußerte Vermutung, ich wäre Vertragspartner einer a* GmbH, jeglicher Grundlage entbehre; [Anmerkung am Rande: Meine letzte vanio.flexi-Einwahl war am 16.06.05, da waren ja noch nichteinmal die AGB geändert]
	c) daß die c* mir gegenüber nachweisen solle, welche Gegenleistung der Forderung zugrundliegt;
	d) daß die Forderung weiter bestritten werden wird, bis diese Gegenleistung nachgewiesen ist.

- Wieder einen Tag später Antwort (die in "a)" bemängelte Formulierung fehlte), ansonsten praktisch dasselbe + Hinweis, daß es formal kein Abrechnungfehler sei [was auch immer sie mir damit sagen wollten].

- Vorsichtshalber der T-Com die Einzugsermächtigung entzogen.

- Wieder übers Wochenende liegen gelassen (und fast vergessen). Erst Ende der Woche neuen Widerspruch (also jetzt dritte Mail) geschrieben. Etwas angepaßt dieselbe Mail nochmal rausgeschickt ("a)" gestrichen, dafür:
	e) daß aus meiner Sicht c* eine Forderung an mich richtet, sie aber nicht begründen kann, sondern nur an eine mir unbekannte Fremdfirma verweist.

- Antwort wieder einen Tag später, aber ich hatte keine Lust sie zu lesen, da sowieso nichts Neues drinstehen würde. Irrtum - am Dienstag dann doch gelesen: "Wir können anhand Ihrer Rufnummer den Rechnungslauf für die Gebühren stoppen. Um eine Rückforderung der Beträge zu veranlassen, müssen Sie sich direkt an den Internetprovider **** wenden."

- Um entsprechenden Stop gebeten, sofern damit diese Forderung - soweit sie die C* betrifft - aus der Welt geschafft sei. [Ehrlichgesagt hört sich "Rechnungslauf stoppen" nicht danach an.]

- Gestern Bestätigung bekommen, daß Rechnungslauf gestoppt ist. [Indirekt haben sie mir damit auch bestätigt, daß sie die Forderung nicht mehr stellen werden.]

Wenn das tatsächlich dazu führen sollte, daß auf weiteren Rechnungen nichts entsprechendes mehr erscheint, dann habe ich mit ganzen vier Mails das Problem erledigt. Ich hatte allerdings auch nur einmalig die "Clubgebühr" auf der Rechnung und nie einen Cent bezahlt, den ich jetzt zurückfordern müßte. Da würde ich mich aber weiterhin an Callando halten.

Mein Fazit: Der *allerbeste* Tip war der von der T-Com - wer auf der Rechnung als Forderungssteller auftritt, ist alleiniger Ansprechpartner. Dadurch habe ich mir das Hin-und-Her-Verweisen gespart.

Mal schauen, ob a* sich bei mir meldet.

42


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2006)

Bin mittlerweile auch Besitzer eines zweiten Entschuldigungsschreiben von N. Naja, die müssen ja wissen, was sie tun...


----------



## Catman (11 März 2006)

*the never ending story*

Moin Moin,

...und ich hab auch grade mein zweites Entschuldigungsschreiben abgeheftet. Mal sehen, ob nach dem Wochenende Nummer drei eintrudelt.

Gruß Catman


----------



## Anonymous (11 März 2006)

*und es geht weiter ...  mit accumio!*

Hallo liebe Leute,

nachdem ich Monatelang nichts von C & A NN gehört habe, flatterte mir heute ein Brief von accu*io ins Haus. Aufgelistet die Forderungen aus der unbegründeten Avan**-Angelegenheit. Zusätzlich wird jetzt noch eine Inkassogebühr von 19 Euro gefordert. Natürlich liegt keine Vollmacht und kein Nachweis der Begründetheit der Forderung bei. Würde mich interessieren, ob einer von euch auch schon derartige Post bekommen hat. Avan** hat sich übrigens damals aus Kulanz bereit erklärt, auf die Forderungen zu verzichten, was sie wohl weder an C noch an NN weitergeleitet haben...


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2006)

*seltsame Adresse*

Hi,
hab auch das 2. Entschuldigungsschreiben gestern erhalten, identisch mit dem ersten. 

Aufgefallen ist mir in beiden Adressen, daß das  ""ü" in meiner Anschrift durch eine hochgestellte ³  ersetzt ist und ein Buchstabe neben der Hausnummer fehlt - auf meiner Tastatur ist das so nicht möglich darzustellen, zumindest unüblich. 

Wer weiß, vielleicht kommen die Schreiben aus Timbuktu - der Weg ist ja lang ......
Oder haben wir demnächst Besuch vor unserer Haustür?? 

Ich glaube nicht, daß die Sache nun zu Ende ist, schaun wir mal! 
Grüße von 
roos :argue:


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2006)

*Entschuldigungsschreiben*

Versuchen die mit diesen Entschuldigungsschreibenaktionen "Good Will" gegenüber der Staatsanwaltschaft zu demonstrieren? BTW ist bei mir noch keines eingetroffen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 März 2006)

*Re: Entschuldigungsschreiben*



			
				Heckie schrieb:
			
		

> Versuchen die mit diesen Entschuldigungsschreibenaktionen "Good Will" gegenüber der Staatsanwaltschaft zu demonstrieren?


zu Kreuze kriechen = to crossk*rk?


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2006)

Nachdem sich an der NN-Front (hoffentlich) das Ende nähert, bleibt für mich die Frage, ob eigentlich schonmal jemand die von a* versprochene Gutschrift erhalten hat.
Falls ja, bitte melden!

PS: Ich bin ja nicht wirklich so naiv zu glauben, dass ich die zu unrecht bezahlten 5,22EUR wieder zurückbekomme.


----------



## Plattenputzer (14 März 2006)

Hab nun auch von der call..... einen Betrag von 5,71 auf der Rechnung. 
Eigentlich geh ich mit Suse ins Netz, such mir über ne Computerzeitschrift immer nen günstigen Tarif aus.
Nur war vor einiger Zeit ein Freund zu Besuch, der mich bat, mit seinem Laptop kurz was runterladen zu dürfen. Und dieserwelcher hat XP mit Smartsurfer drauf.  Das der Smartsurfer des Freundes verantwortlich für die Einwahl ist, steht fest.
Leider hab ich die Rechnung schon überwiesen. (Bei unter 6 Euro Internetgebühren hab ich nicht misstrauisch genug reagiert.) 
Ändert die oben geschilderte Tatsachenlage etwas an den notwendigen Gegenmassnahmen? Schließlich kann doch keiner behaupten, mit mir einen Abo-Vertrag zu haben, weil ein Dritter meine Leitung benutzt. 
Wo ist da die Willenserklärung? Hrrrr......
Werde mal meinen Freund anrufen, ob er auch so nen Posten auf seiner Rechnung hat.


----------



## rolf76 (14 März 2006)

Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hab nun auch von der call..... einen Betrag von 5,71 auf der Rechnung.


Bist Du sicher, dass es sich um eine Grundgebühr für avanio handelt? Die meisten User hier hatten eine Grundgebühr von 5,22 EUR brutto auf der Rechnung.


----------



## Plattenputzer (14 März 2006)

Ha nochmal geschaut, es bleibt bei 5,71. 
Im Jan. warens 5,37. ???
Die Monate dazwischen hab ich leider gerade nicht vorliegen. Muß eh alte Rechnungen kontrollieren, weil:
Anruf beim Freund hat ergeben:
Die Einwahl per Smartsurfer war seiner Erinnerung nach Ende Oktober oder Anfang November.
Leider schmeißt er seine Telephonrechnungen immer nach bezahlen gleich weg, er kann mir also nicht sagen obs ihn auf der eigenen Leitung auch erwischt hat.
Was könnten die beiden seltsamen Beträge die nicht dieser Abogrundgebühr entsprechen, bedeuten?


----------



## rolf76 (14 März 2006)

Callando rechnet noch mehr ab als die avanio-Gebühren, z.B. auch eigene call-by-call-Angebote. Es könnte eine Summe aus avanio Grundgebühr und call-by-call-Gebühren sein. Was steht denn auf Deiner Rechnung?

Bei der reinen Grundgebühr im Tarif vanio.FLEXI müsste es so aussehen:


> Rufnummer (0 XX XX) XX XX XX
> Verbindungen vom ... bis ...
> 1. avanio Internetzugang 07713 4,50  16
> Summe callando Telecom GmbH 4,50


----------



## Plattenputzer (14 März 2006)

Rufnummer xxxx
Verbindungen vom    bis
1. Internet by Call Sevices
Resale Tarif 2


----------



## rolf76 (14 März 2006)

Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Rufnummer xxxx
> Verbindungen vom    bis
> 1. Internet by Call Sevices
> Resale Tarif 2


Dieser Resale Tarif 2, Art.Nr. 98904, wird  hier und in einem posting von UlliZ erwähnt (blaue Schrift anklicken).

Es handelt sich vermutlich nicht um eine avanio-Grundgebühr, näheres kann Dir aber sicher der callando-support per email sagen: support (at) callando-telecom.de


----------



## Plattenputzer (14 März 2006)

Danke erstmal.
Werde mal die Yast-Modemkonfiguration heute abend checken.
Mal schaun, ob ich mit der/den Nummer/n was anfangen kann.


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem sich an der NN-Front (hoffentlich) das Ende nähert, bleibt für mich die Frage, ob eigentlich schonmal jemand die von a* versprochene Gutschrift erhalten hat.
> Falls ja, bitte melden!
> 
> PS: Ich bin ja nicht wirklich so naiv zu glauben, dass ich die zu unrecht bezahlten 5,22EUR wieder zurückbekomme.





Hi!
Nachdem bei meinem Nachbarn mit der März Rechnung endlich eine Gutschrift auf seiner Rechnung war und ich auf meiner Rechnung KEINE Gutschrift hatte, habe ich mal bei callando angerufen. Die Dame am Telefon hat eine Weile lang im System rumgesucht und dann gemeint: "Sie bekommen keine Gutschrift, da Sie die Rechnung über 4,50 EUR nicht bezahlt haben. Den offenen Posten haben wir daher nach Rücksprache mit avanio zum 28.02.2006 ausgebucht". Vom Prinzip her hat sie ja Recht. Jetzt will ich das nur noch schriftlich haben und dann ist gut. Fall abgeschlossen!!!
Andrea


----------



## Reducal (15 März 2006)

Andrea schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt will ich das nur noch schriftlich haben und dann ist gut.


Bekommst Du doch, blos etwas verquert - wenn der Posten nicht auf der Rechnung steht.


----------



## Anonymous (16 März 2006)

*Papier*

Es sind keine "identischen" Entschuldigungsschreiben! Links und hochkant steht auf den Schreiben ein Zahlen- und ein Strichcode, die das "Individuelle" an den "Entschuldigungsschreiben" der Firma N..NET unterstreicht.
Als "Goldmember" II. Klasse (Mitglied seit Juno '05, nur zwei Gegenstandslosschreiben) erwarte ich demnächst Schreiben No. 3!

_ein Absatz gelöscht modaction_


----------



## Unregistriert (1 April 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

ich habe noch kein Geld von Avanio oder Callando zurückbekommen. Was ist denn aus der Strafanzeige gegen Avanio geworden?

Ich hab noch mal alle meine Unterlagen durchgesehen. Callando hat das Geld bekommen und verweist auf Avanio. Keiner hat bisher behauptet, daß ich einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hätte. Avanio will das Geld zurückzahlen und Callando will einen Teil zurückzahlen, aber bekommen habe ich nichts.
Ich habe das daher als Diebstahl von Callando angesehen und wegen der Nichtweitergabe der Zahlung von Avanio habe ich das als Unterschlagung angesehen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 April 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

....


----------



## Unregistriert (1 April 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Nexnet hat gesagt, daß sie ein Abrechnungshaus für Callando sind. Ich habe die jetzt angeschrieben, mir mein Geld zurückzuzahlen. 
Habe noch vor, an Escher[at]mdr.de  zu schreiben und an Wiso. Weiß jemand eine Email Adresse von Wiso?


----------



## rolf76 (1 April 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn aus der Strafanzeige gegen Avanio geworden?


Soweit ich mich erinnere wurden mehrere Strafanzeigen bei verschiedenen Staatsanwaltschaften erstattet.

Zu der von mir erstatteten Anzeige habe ich vor kurzem die Info erhalten, dass ermittelt wird.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (1 April 2006)

Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand eine Email Adresse von Wiso?


=> *"Kontakt zu WISO"* 

Gibt' jetzt wieder die "alten" Smileys?


----------



## Beamer (1 April 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu der von mir erstatteten Anzeige habe ich vor kurzem die Info erhalten, dass ermittelt wird.



Wann genau war das denn? Auf meine Anzeige nach Dresden vom November 2005 habe ich bis heute keine Reaktion erhalten.
Ja, ja, ich weiß, die Mühlen des Gesetzes mahlen langsam. Aber ich habe noch nicht einmal eine Bestätigung erhalten!


----------



## rolf76 (3 April 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



			
				Beamer schrieb:
			
		

> Auf meine Anzeige nach Dresden vom November 2005 habe ich bis heute keine Reaktion erhalten.


Nachfragen kostet nichts... Ich habe allerdings nicht in Dresden Anzeige erstattet, sondern in Karlsruhe, die Anzeige wurde auch nicht nach Dresden abgegeben.

Da ich den Hinweis aus der Signatur genommen habe:

Ein Inhaltsverzeichnis zu den drei avanio-Threads findet Ihr unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=37996


----------



## Marilyn (3 April 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo gesammelte Fangemeinde von Callando 

die haben sich dort (bei quickdial) was neues einfallen lassen: Die aktuelle Einwahlnummer für alle Tarife lautet 01928 2020.

Und ratet mal, was gaaaaanz klein gaaaanz unten steht.

"Verbindungen zur Onlinerufnummer 019351515 werden mit 2,99 Ct./Min. (Takt: 60/60) abgerechnet."

Der erste scheint schon drauf reingefallen zu sein. Siehe Onlinekostenforum/Provider-Probleme "Einwahlnummer 019351515 ..."

Grüße
Marilyn


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Ohhh, der schlaue Marilyn,
die von dir veröffentlichte neue Einwahlnummer 019282020 gilt schon seit September 2005. Aber das schreibst du natürlich nicht! Klar, zu viele Details verderben ja auch den Brei der Meckerer....
Von mir gibts dazu keinen Kommentar. Wer nur durch die rosarote Brille schaut, dem ist nicht zu helfen...
Sabrina


----------



## Nachtschwärmer (5 April 2006)

*Least-Cost-Router*

Moin, Moin,

irgedwie finde ich es echt ätzend, dass bestimmte LCR wie z.B. unser berühmter SmartS im Netz immernoch so gute Bewertungen hat und ständig noch von namenhaften und auch weniger namenhaften PC-Experten-Blättchen uneingeschränkt empfohlen wird. Ist es nicht so, dass die meisten unfreiwillig A-Mitglieder wurden, weil sie diesen nutzten. Und die Stellungnahme von Web.de kann man ja in der Zusammenfassung wunderbar nachlesen. Wer weiss, wann es die nächste große Opferwelle gibt...


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2006)

*AW: Least-Cost-Router*



			
				Nachtschwärmer schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es nicht so, dass die meisten unfreiwillig A-Mitglieder wurden, weil sie diesen nutzten.


Ich behaupte alle, ohne  jede Ausnahme incl einiger User, die  per  Discountsurfer damit "beglückt" wurden. 
Diese Nummer war nirgendwo veröffentlich außer auf der eigenen  HP.  Wer sollte also ausgerechnet 
händisch diese Nummer als CbC eingerichtet haben?  
Außerdem verhindern LCRs wirksame Schutzmaßnahmen gegen illegale Dialer, Smartsurfer schützt nicht vor solchen Einwahlen. 
Wie die Beispiele der Auslanddsdialer gezeigt haben, wird es auch in Zukunft immer wieder illegale Dialer geben. 

cp


----------



## Marilyn (5 April 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

@Sabrina

Zum einen: Ich habe noch keine Geschlechtsumwandlung hinter mir. Marilyn ist immer noch ein weiblicher Name.

Zu callando: Mir war in der Tat nicht klar, seit wann quickdial die neue Nummer angegeben hat, da ich seit der Pleite im vergangenen August sämtliche callando-Ableger meide wie die Pest.

Die entsprechende Beschwerde eines Betroffenen hatte ich aber erst vor wenigen Tagen im onlinekostenforum gefunden und wollte hier auf einen erneuten Trick dieses Providers aufmerksam machen. Wie lange der schon besteht ist dabei zweitrangig.

Grüße
Marilyn


----------



## Unregistriert (11 April 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Plötzliche Tariferhöhungen oder nicht aktualisierte Einwahlprogramme sind in erster Linie die Probleme der Anbieter selbst. Wenn sie mit solchen Geschäftsgebahren Geld verdienen wollen sitzt letztendlich der Kunde, also wir Verbraucher am längeren Hebel. Niemand muss eine Rechnung bezahlen wenn die Leistung nicht erbracht oder reklamiert wird. Einfach nicht bezahlen, fertig!


----------



## Unregistriert (12 April 2006)

*die Gebühren zu spät gesehen*

Hallo,

auf meiner letzten Rechnung habe ich die allgemein bekannten Gebühren von a* entdeckt. Hab rechtzeitig den Betrag bei der T-Com gesperrt.

Danach hab ich meine alten Rechnungen überprüft und leider entdeckt, dass ich in Oktober und November 05 diese Positionen übersehen hab. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Geld zurückzubekommen oder kann ich es einfach vergessen.

Danke!


----------



## Reducal (12 April 2006)

*AW: die Gebühren zu spät gesehen*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> in Oktober und November 05


Schau mal auf Deine Telefonrechnung. Im Kleingedruckten steht, wie lange die T-Com Einwendungen zulässt. Der Zeitraum dürfte längst verstrichen sein, so dass die T-Com auf die Auseinandersetzung mit der anderen Firma verweisen wird.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 April 2006)

*AW: die Gebühren zu spät gesehen*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist mir klar. Von der Telekom kann/will ich nichts verlangen.
Besteht eine Möglichkeit, das Geld von a* oder s* zurück zu bekommen?


----------



## Reducal (12 April 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

... um wievieviel geht es hier nochmal? Frage sie doch mal, kostet dich nur das Porto. Allerdings erscheint mir das angesichts des bisherigen Threads als ziemlich aussichtslos.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 April 2006)

*AW: die Gebühren zu spät gesehen*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist mir klar. Von der Telekom kann/will ich nichts verlangen.
> Besteht eine Möglichkeit, das Geld von a* oder s* zurück zu bekommen?



Antwort eines netten Anwaltes:

... dann spräche nichts dagegen, dass Sie auch die Gebühren vom Oktober zurückverlangen könnten. Die Verbindungsdaten von damals dürften inzwischen zwar gelöscht sein. Wenn Sie allerdings die Telefonrechnung von damals beilegen, wird die Abbuchung ja dokumentiert.

Nach meiner Fallkonstellation erfolgte ja keine Belehrung über das
Widerrufsrecht, sodass eine Widerrufsfrist auch noch nicht abgelaufen ist.
Der Anspruch verjährt zudem erst nach 3 Jahren. ...


----------



## Unregistriert (18 April 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo,

auf meiner Rechnung ( April 06 )finde ich auch den Betrag von 4,50 Euro für den avanio zugang angeblich für die Verbindung am 31.3.
Da ich aber seid Ende 05 DSL habe, habe ich diese Einwahl nicht genutzt.

Beim Durchsehen der T Rechnung fand ich auch im NOV 05, 4,50 Euro.

Einen Monat zuvor hatte ich eine größere Gutschrift von Callando erhalten,
weil die schon mal [] haben mit solch einer Einwahl.

Wie geh ich jetzt vor, ich habe eine Einzugsermächtigung bei der T Com.

gruß manfred

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## rolf76 (18 April 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Wie geh ich jetzt vor, ich habe eine Einzugsermächtigung bei der T Com.


Ein Inhaltsverzeichnis zu den wichtigsten Postings der drei avanio-Threads findest Du unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=37996

So hat sich ein Rechtsanwalt gewehrt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38737


----------



## Unregistriert (18 April 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Unregistriert schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




danke, ich habe mir das alles durchgelesen.
Aber was ist jetzt wichtig was muss ich tun.

- zuerst bei der T Com callando posten sperren lassen?
- dann avino informieren?
- muss ich die mitgliedschaft kündigen?
- bekomme ich mein geld zurück?

dankeschön ich steige durch die viele posts garnicht mehr durch.


----------



## KatzenHai (18 April 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> danke, ich habe mir das alles durchgelesen.
> Aber was ist jetzt wichtig was muss ich tun.
> 
> - zuerst bei der T Com callando posten sperren lassen?
> ...


Auf diese konkrete Einzelfallfrage zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird hier keine Antwort gegeben werden.
Wenn die Lektüre der hier allgemein gehaltenen Überlegungen nicht ausreicht, wird anheim gestellt, konkrete rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen gem. Rechtsberatungsgesetz zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
Auf die Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.
:stumm:


----------



## Unregistriert (18 April 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

schade,

wollte eigentlich nur kurz und knapp eine Antwort,
wäre doch für andere auch hilfreich gewesen.


----------



## rolf76 (18 April 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hilfreich schon, aber in dieser Form nicht erlaubt. Ich finde aber, dass Du über das Inhaltsverzeichnis genug Anschauungsmaterial findest.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 April 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Kurze Antwort, ohne dass ich Ahnung von der Sache hätte: ich hab im April auch die 4,50 auf der Rechnung gefunden. Hatte im Dezember nach entsprechenden Warnhinweisen schon mal danach geschaut, aber da wurde der Betrag nicht abgebucht - bei der Avanio Hotline hieß es dass "aus Kulanz" von Dezember bis Februar nicht eingezogen wurde.

Ich hab auf jeden Fall bei Callando angerufen (Nummer auf der T-Com-Rechnung), da gibts direkt ne Auswahl für alles rund um Avanio. Dort mein Anliegen geschildert, mir zusichern lassen dass die Sache sofortig gekündigt wird, dass mir (nach Hinweis auf meinen DSL-Anschluss) der Betrag von der Aprilrechnung zurückerstattet wird und dass mir beides nochmal schriftlich bestätigt wird. Daraufhin hab ich den Sperrvermerk bei der Telekom wieder rausmachen lassen, ich bin jetzt einfach mal gutgläubig und hoffe dass das mit der Rückbuchung klappt...

Den beiden "Beiträgen" von letztem Jahr (September und November) werd ich wohl nicht hinterherrennen, ärgert mich zwar aber ich denk unter 2h Aufwand bekommt man die nicht zurück und da ist mir meine Zeit zu kostbar.

A propos: die Callando-Hotline ist ja (für den Anrufer kostenlos) per 0800 zu erreichen, sprich die tragen die Gesprächskosten. Das geht auch per Handy, kostet die aber afaik mehr als ein Festnetz-Anruf. Nur zur Info.


----------



## katwun (24 April 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Nach einem Widerspuch im letzten Jahr war das Thema für mich bereits beendet. Nach dem Widerspruch erfolgen keine weiteren Abbuchungen. Die angekündigte Gutschrift blieb in den vergangenen Monaten jedoch aus.

Heute bekomme ich nun meine aktuelle Telefonrechnung und was sehe ich:

Gutschrift 4.50/5.22 €


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Einfach bei der 0800er anrufen und auf Gutschrift und sofortige Kündigung bestehen. Dann wird die Mitgleidschaft aufgehoben und man erhält eine Gutschrift auf seiner Telekomrechnung, auch versuchen alte Gebühren zurück zu verlangen, bis November wird gutgeschrieben.
Wenn die Beträge älter sind, trotzdem drauf bestehen, muss dann von denen bearbeitet werden, wird aber erst geweigert eine Gutschrift zu erstellen, weil länger als ein halbes Jahr zurück.


----------



## peru (27 April 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> auf meiner Rechnung ( April 06 )finde ich auch den Betrag von 4,50 Euro für den avanio zugang angeblich für die Verbindung am 31.3.
> Da ich aber seid Ende 05 DSL habe, habe ich diese Einwahl nicht genutzt.
> ...


Hi,

mir geht`s genauso wie Dir. Ich hab mir das Musterschreiben vom Verbraucherschutz runtergeladen und per Einschreiben mit Rückschein an Avanio geschickt. Hab den Rückschein unterschrieben zurückerhalten. Werd jetzt bei der Telekom ebenfalls mit Musterschreiben vom Verbraucherschutz den Einzelverbindungsnachweis anfordern und Kopie vom Schreiben an Avanio sowie unterschriebenen Rückschein beifügen, selbiges werd ich an Callando senden, inclusive Kopien meiner Strafanzeige bei der Dresdner Staatsanwaltschaft, sowie meiner Meldung bei der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation gegen einen Verstoß des Gesetzes gegen Schutz des Mißbrauches von Mehrwertdienstnummern. Auch wenn`s vielleicht nicht viel bringt, aber ich will Avanio so viel Ärger machen, daß sie freiwillig darauf verzichten mich abzuzocken, denn ich bin stinksauer. Hab`s mir durch Nutzung des Smart Surfers eingefangen als dieser varioflexi tarif unter der Option "Ohne Einwahlgebühr" und "OHNE ANMELDUNG" verfügbar war. Jetzt abzukassieren einen Internetzugang abzubuchen und dann behaupten das sei Mitgliedsgebühr ist schlichtweg []. Hab übrigens auch seit Ende Nov. 05 DSL und seither keine Abbuchung mehr, erst jetzt wie Du am 31.03.06.

Viele Grüße

peru

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Don Frago (27 April 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Mal zum Thema Grundgebühr und Einzelverbindungsnachweis:

Habt Ihr jemals einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis für die Telekom-Grundgebühren erhalten? Nein, denn es handelt sich ja eben nicht um verbindungsabhängige Gebühren, sondern um monatliche Grundpreise, die nutzungs-unabhängig anfallen.

Wenn avanio Grundgebühren berechnet, könnt ihr einen Nachweis über den Vertragsschluss verlangen, ein Verbindungsnachweis kann und muss hier nicht geliefert werden.

Es ist nirgendwo geregelt, dass nur die Telekom so etwas wie monatliche Grundgebühren berechnen darf (zumindest ist meines Wissens nicht untersagt, wer es besser weiss, bitte sagen)

Viele Grüße,

Don Frago


----------



## peru (28 April 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo Don Frago,

Du solltest Dir mal die Musterschreiben des Verbraucherschutzes genau durchlesen, es gibt zwei, einen für den Telefonanschlussanbieter (T-Com), und einen für den Anbieter der den Betrag einfordert. Letzterer beinhaltet auch die Forderung des Nachweises über einen Vertragsabschluss.

Eine Grundgebühr egal von welcher Institution oder Verein oder Sonstwas, ist nur dann rechtens wenn ein rechtsverbindlicher Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. Was aber bei einer Einwahl über einen Last Cost Router wie den SMART SURFER, der einen Anbieter unter den Optionen "OHNE ANMELDUNG" und "OHNE EINWAHLGEBÜHR" ausweist, demzufolge die AGB`S dieses Anbieters für den Nutzer nicht einsehbar sind, wohl definitiv nicht der Fall ist. 

Und genau in diese Falle bin ich wie viele andere getappt. Das beste an der ganzen Geschichte ist, daß hier in diesem Forum dieses Vorgehen nicht als das bezeichnet werden darf, was es tatsächlich ist. Keiner kümmert sich drum und ergreift effektive Maßnahmen. Wenn ich mir mal so überlege, daß eventuell ca 50. 000 bis 100.000 Internetnutzer einen so offerierten Tarif genutzt haben und jetzt von allen eine Gebühr von ca 4.50 € in unregelmäßigen Abständen wie es bei mir der Fall ist, eingezogen wird. 
Da kommt dann ein ganz nettes Sümmchen zusammen.
August 05, September 05, November 05, März 06, 
sind allein bei mir schon 18 €.

18 € x 50.000 =     900. 000 €
18 € x 100. 000 = 1.800.000 € 

Nun ja wenn´s keinen stört. Ein bessere Beihilfe und Unterstützung kann man
solchen Anbietern wohl nicht geben. 

Grüße von 

peru


----------



## Captain Picard (28 April 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



			
				peru schrieb:
			
		

> Das beste an der ganzen Geschichte ist, daß hier in diesem Forum dieses Vorgehen nicht als das bezeichnet werden darf, was es tatsächlich ist. Keiner kümmert sich drum und ergreift effektive Maßnahmen.


Offensichtlich hapert  es mit dem Lesen.  Ratschläge und Hinweise gibt es hier  jede Menge, insbesondere von  Rolf76. 

Ansonsten ist das hier weder eine Außenstelle der BNetzA noch ein Unterabteilung
 der Strafverfolgungsbehörden.  

cp

PS: Mit einer Bankbürgschaft  in Höhe von einigen Tausend Euro für eventuelle  Rechtskosten, kannst 
du ja mal mit den Betreibern  über eine Freistellung von den NUB reden.


----------



## peru (28 April 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Tja, nachdem Du mir deutlich gemacht hast, daß ich hier im falschen Forum bin, dann verrat mir doch mal, wie ich meine Registrierung wieder löschen kann? Ich wollte keinem elitären Debattierclub beitreten, sonder mich mit Betroffenen austauschen, die wie ich eine Möglichkeit suchen, sich zur Wehr zu setzen. Von deren Erfahrungen hören, was diese unternommen haben und welchen Nutzen das hatte. 

Gruß 

peru


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 April 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Die wichtigsten Links dieses "elitären Debattierclubs" zum Thema av*/call* findest Du hier. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=37996
Beispiel, wie sich ein Rechtsanwalt gewehrt hat:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38737
(dort befindet sich ein link)
(In diesem Link ist übrigens die Schreibe von 





> Abwehr unberechtigter Gebühren


 und ich denke, dass diese Bezeichnung hier auch nicht gelöscht werden würde.)

Den Rest vergiss schnell. Stay cool. Bleib cool und bleib, wenn Du was beitragen willst.
Zum Beispiel könntest Du einen Staatsanwalt finden, der hier den Tatbestand nach §263 als gegeben ansieht. Den darfst Du dann vielleicht sogar zitieren. Nur ohne Namen, natürlich.


> Nun ja wenn´s keinen stört. Ein bessere Beihilfe und Unterstützung kann man
> solchen Anbietern wohl nicht geben.


 Du kannst Dir sicher sein, dass der Ärger darüber bei allen gleich ist, die hier schon länger dabei sind... Nur: Was hilft es? Hier ist nicht der Gesetzgeber. Idee: Wende Dich an Deinen Bundestagsabgeordneten. Vielleicht wird dann ja eine "Lex Seligenstadt", äääh, "Lex avanio" geschaffen.


----------



## Greenhorn (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Moin,
sieht so aus, als ob callando bei mir versucht, mal richtig Ernst zu machen. Habe heute einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid (den im gelben Umschlag) bekommen. 

Offensichtlich haben sie es noch mal mit Mahnungen versucht und, da ich Mitte Dezember 2005 umgezogen bin und auch den Telefonanbieter gewechselt habe, mich nicht mehr damit erreichen können. Die "Hauptforderung" ist für einen "Dienstleistungsvertrag gem. Mahnung(en) - 1350 vom 12.01.06": 47,15 EUR.
Dazu noch "Kosten wie nebenstehend" (Gerichtsgebühr, Anwaltsgebühr + Auslagen): 48,00 EUR
+ 5,00 EUR Mahnkosten
+ Zinsen: 0,66
= *Summe 100,83 EUR*

_"Der Antragsteller hat erklärt, dass der Anspruch von einer Gegenleistung abhänge, diese aber erbracht sei."_

Ich werde natürlich umgehend Widerspruch einlegen, nur was soll ich jetzt ankreuzen ? Den Anspruch insgesamt habe ich eigentlich  nie bestritten, sondern mehrmals schriftlich eine korrekte Rechnung – mit Aufschlüsselung und allem Drum und Dran – verlangt, aber nie bekommen. Dafür habe ich noch den Rückschein für das Einschreiben. Die Gutschrift habe ich damals ausdrücklich zurückgewiesen und die Telefonrechnung ohne überwiesen.

Also müsste das ja nur ein Teilwiderspruch sein. Wem widerspreche ich jetzt aber: der Hauptforderung (der ja eigentlich nicht ganz, aber da ich nie eine korrekte Rechnung von denen bekommen habe, weiß ich nicht, welchen Betrag ich zahlen müsste ...), den Zinsen, den laufenden Zinsen („soweit sie ...“), den Verfahrenskosten (denen ja wohl auf jeden Fall) und/oder den „anderen Nebenforderungen“?

Hab ich noch was Übleres zu erwarten ?

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hi,
hast Du auch den Mahnbescheid direkt von callando Telecom GmbH aus Walluf bekommen? Bei mir ist nämlich heute auch einer eingegangen. 

_ unbewiesene Tatsachenbehauptungen zur rechtlichen Prüfung zurückgestellt, modaction _

Wenn callando also wirklich Anrecht auf die Summe hat, dann würde ich bezahlen; wird eh immer teurer...
Mike


----------



## rolf76 (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn callando also wirklich Anrecht auf die Summe hat, dann würde ich bezahlen; wird eh immer teurer...



Das ist ja immer klar: wenn eine Forderung besteht, sollte man sie selbstredend auch bezahlen.


----------



## Greenhorn (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> hast Du auch den Mahnbescheid direkt von callando Telecom GmbH aus Walluf bekommen? Bei mir ist nämlich heute auch einer eingegangen.


Das ist ein waschechter gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht Hünfeld. Keine Ahnung, auf was sich diese "Hauptforderung" nun genau bezieht. Ich hab ja die Mahnung(en) vom 12.01. gar nicht mehr bekommen, weil die nicht an meine aktuelle Adresse ging.



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn callando also wirklich Anrecht auf die Summe hat, dann würde ich bezahlen; wird eh immer teurer...
> Mike


Witzbold! Wenn die mir gleich von Anfang an den richtigen Betrag genannt hätten, anstatt mit irgendwelchen windelweichen Ausreden zu kommen und mir dann eine überhöhte Gutschrift mit irgendwelchen Fantasiebeträgen auf meine Rechnung gutzuschreiben (die ich ja w.o. beschrieben abgelehnt habe, weil das nur ein später nicht mehr nachvollziebares Chaos gegeben hätte), hätte ich sofort und ohne Umstände bezahlt. Das haben sie auch schriftlich! Da ich aber immer noch nicht weiß, was ich denen genau schulde, kann ich das auch nicht bezahlen. Davon würden aber noch die beiden Einschreiben mit Rückschein abgezogen werden, denn das sind die nachvollziehbaren Auslagen und die möchte ich dann auch ersetzt haben!


----------



## Reducal (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

@ Greenhorn, in deinem Fall sind avanio/callando und callando/cbc-Verbindungen vermengt - das macht die Sache schwieriger. Aber irgendwer sollte das dann schon auseinander klabustern. Immer schön durch die Hose atmen!


----------



## Greenhorn (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Heißt das nun, ich soll dem Bescheid erstmal *insgesamt* widersprechen mit der Begründung, ich hätte die Mahnung ja gar nicht erhalten ? Sorry, aber mit Ratschlägen wie "erstmal durch die Hose atmen" kann ich nur wenig anfangen. 

Hab nochmal nachgesehen:
Die damalige Forderung im August 2005 (wir erinnern uns: die falsche Tarifabrechnung wg. angeblicher "Downloadsoftware") betrug bei mir genau 52,41 € "callando pur" (d.h. avanio-Mitglied bn ich erst im Oktober geworden).


----------



## Der Jurist (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

In einer vergleichbaren Sache habe ich Widerspruch angekreuzt und dann aber in einem beigefügten Schreiben genau festgehalten, worum es mir ging. (Ursprünglich war irgend ein Mensch aufgetreten und nicht der wahre Gläubiger. Als ich nachfragte, ob ich an ihn mit befreiender Wirkung zahlen könne, kam der MB und zwar jetzt vom richtigen). In meiner Sache damals konnte ich die Hauptforderung ab einem Verfahrenszeitpunkt anerkennen, da zuvor die ganze Abrechner- und Mahnerei schief gegangen war, blieb die Gegenseite auf den Kosten sitzen.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo alle ihr Mitgeschädigten,

stosse jetzt auf diese Infos, nachdem ich festgestelt habe dass eine Fa. callando nun zum zweiten mal 4,50 +MWSt einziehen hat lassen. Habe [email protected] Einspruch erhoben. Ma sehen ob das was nützt.

BS


----------



## rolf76 (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Das wird erfahrungsgemäß nicht viel bringen.

Ein Inhaltsverzeichnis zu den wichtigsten Postings der drei avanio-Threads findest Du unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=37996

So hat sich ein Rechtsanwalt gewehrt:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38737


----------



## Greenhorn (13 Mai 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Thanx, Jurist.

Ich werde dem Anspruch insgesamt widersprechen, da ich die Forderungen bzw. die Mahnungen dazu am 12.01. nie erhalten habe und demenstsprechend keine Ahnung habe, um was es jetzt wieder genau geht. 

Außerdem werde ich dem Widerspruch folgendes Schreiben beilegen, zu dem ich nochmal eure geschätzte Meinung haben wollte:

_Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit lege ich Widerspruch gegen den Mahnbescheid Gesch.-Nr. xx-xxxxxxx-x-x ein.

Ich habe die Anforderung zur Zahlung des „Dienstleistungsvertrags gem. Mahnung(en) – xxxx vom 12.01.06“ (= 47,17 EUR) nie erhalten und hatte dementsprechend keinerlei Gelegenheit, die Rechtmäßigkeit zu überprüfen und ggf. den Betrag zu zahlen.

Sämtlichen Forderungen der Firma callando TELECOM GmbH - bzw. der avanio - habe ich bereits schriftlich widersprochen und kann dies auch belegen.

Sollte es sich um eine Forderung wg. angeblicher „Mitgliedschaft“ in der sog. „avanio-Community“ handeln, wäre nicht nur ich begeistert über diese Gelegenheit, das Geschäfts- und Mahngebahren dieser Firma endlich einmal gerichtlich zu überprüfen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen_


----------



## roos (14 Mai 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

moin moin, 
scheinbar funktioniert die "Geschäftsidee" Clubmitgliedschaft noch immer - ich kann nur raten, die threads hier genau zu studieren, sie sind unendlich hilfreich + selber denken und nachlesen ist wirklich effektiv! Ich schau hier immer wieder rein, momentan scheint wieder was zu geschehen oder immer noch. 
War auch Clubmitglied, geschah über einen LCR, den ich rauskickte, da die Tarifdateien nicht immer ok waren. Ich rate auch: so lange kein DSL Anschluß, möglichst mit einem festen Anbieter zu surfen! 
Vielleicht ist das altmodisch, doch das ist mir mein "surffrieden" wert. Ich habe seit einer 2-maligen Entschuldigung durch nixnet nichts wieder gehört von den netten ....
gruß roos


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Mai 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Mit dem Brief vom netten Anwalt (siehe oben) habe ich im Mai das Geld von September und Oktober letztes Jahres zurück bekommen. Einfach kopiert und per E-Mail an sie geschickt. Zuerst bestanden sie auf dem Vertrag, nach mehreren Drohungen (alles per E-Mails) haben sie die Beträge in der nächsten Telekom-Rechnung zurückerstattet. 
Also, es lohnt sich


----------



## AirZonk! (18 Mai 2006)

hallo...

erstmal mein beileid an alle die sich seit ewigkeiten mit diesen [edit]firmen rumschlagen. meine freundin erzählte mir neulich von einem seltsambetrag auf ihrer telefonrechnung...4,50 oder sowad.... nach kurzer suche im netz bin ich auf das forum hier gestoßen und mir war schnell klar mit was wir es da zu tun haben.

meine erste amtshandlung war bei der telekom den betrag entfernen zu lassen. weder per telefon, noch per mail war jemand bei avanio zu erreichen....

internet besteht in ihrem haushalt seit oktober letzen jahres nichtmehr...umso verwunderlicher ist der betrag, welcher dezember-märz NICHT auf der rechnung auftaucht jedoch jetzt im april wieder....

meine idee ist überhaupt nicht zureagieren, weder auf mahnungen noch auf beträge auf der rechnung... diese fleisig jeden monat von der telekom entfernen zu lassen....

vielleicht können sich die leute mal zu äußern die auch nicht auf die forderungen reagiert haben.... ist nach der zweiten mahnung noch was gekommen??? 

danke im vorraus...

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## AirZonk! (19 Mai 2006)

heute endlich telefonischen kontakt mit avanio bekommen. ohne angabe der anschrift geht schonmal garnix. die dame weigerte sich mit mir zu sprechen wenn ich nicht meine naschrift durchgebe.

dies habe ich dann getan.nach langem hin und her hat sie mir versichert die mitgliedschaft mit sofortiger wirkung zu beenden. allerdings werden die letzen beiden beträge (dieser und nächster monat) noch abgebucht, darüber erhalte ich jedoch eine gutschrift.

die dame sagte mir auch, wenn ich den betrag von der telekom entfernt habe lassen würde ich auf jeden fall eine mahnung bekommen die ich dann auch zu zahlen habe. 

was soll ich tun?? betrag von der telekom doch abbuchen lassen und auf gutschrift und endgültige mitgliedschaftskündigung hoffen oder betrag zurückhalten und die mahnverfahren ausschwitzen???

was würdet ihr tun? was sagen die "profis"? 

danke im vorraus


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



			
				AirZonk! schrieb:
			
		

> was würdet ihr tun? was sagen die "profis"?



Nichts über das, was bisher bereits gesagt und geschrieben wurde. Du solltest langsam mitbekommen haben
dass Einzelfall*beratung*  in Deutschland nach dem Rechtsberatungsgesetz verboten ist. Manche kapieren es auch nach dem x-ten Posting nicht, dass es juristisch gesehen alles Einzelfälle  sind, auch wenn 
es sich  massenhaft  ereignet hat 

cp

PS: auch mit nicht Tricks "was würdet ihr tun"....


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

ok, hab verstanden... trotzdem danke...


----------



## DAU (19 Mai 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo Community:-(,

trotz per quittiertem Einschreiben eingereichtem Einspruch gegen eine Rechnung von ihr wisst schon, erhielt ich heute diese nette Mail.

(Bin mal gespannt auf die Post von NN. Nutze leider Call-by-Call und schließe nicht aus, dass da auch ein Posten von C*ll*nd* dabei ist. Die DTAG hat diesen Anbieter bei mir ausgebucht.)

Cheers!



> Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Mail.
> 
> ...


----------



## DAU (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo Community ,

heute hab ich das Eingeständnis von *v*n** bekommen, dass geforderter Beitrag ein Fehler war. Kündigung hab ich ja schon länger erhalten.
Jetzt kann ich auch gelassen die Mahnungen abwarten. 

Was habe ich gemacht?
Oben angeführtes Einschreiben mit Widerspruch und vorsorglicher Kündigung inkl. Empfangsquittung habe ich noch mal als PDF geschickt. Der Wortlaut meiner E-Mail war der Gleiche wie vorher auch und hab so getan als hätte ich die Mail von der Community-Betreuung nicht bekommen.

Mail von *v*n** vom 11.05.06


> Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
> 
> Vielen Dank für Ihre Mail.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

woher kommen eigentlich diese mails?


----------



## DAU (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> woher kommen eigentlich diese mails?



Direkt von der Community-Betreuung
Avanio GmbH & Co. KG von E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



			
				DAU schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich kann mich da nicht richtig ausdrücken... Hab dir mal PN geschrieben. [edit: d.h.: ich wollte, bist aber Gast... ]


----------



## DAU (20 Mai 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Wir wissen ja alle was Registrierungen bewirken können

Ich habe einfach mit dem, was ich im Netz zu dieser Chose gefunden habe, meine Mails gebaut. Habe sie auch fast alle an alle (a und c) geschickt. Damit auch alle was zu tun haben.

Negative Mails habe ich ignoriert und noch einmal meinen Widerspruch deutlich gemacht. 

Wenn Post von NN oder einem anderen Mahnbüro kommt, dann werde ich den ganzen dokumentierten Schriftwechsel an alle Parteien schicken per Mail natürlich,


----------



## stdin (23 Mai 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

nun endlich nach 8 monaten habe ich meine 4.50€ zurückerstattet bekommen!


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Die Geschichte: Clubmitglied über Smartsurfer-Einwahl geworden, einmalig EUR 4,50 über T*-Com-Rechnung bezahlt (Septemper 2005), Kündigung, Widerspruch (Einschreiben und E-mail an C* und A*)

Jetzt: Auf T*-Com-Rechnung Erstattung April: EUR 4,50 und Erstattung Mai: EUR 9,00. Was jetzt? Zuviel-Erstsattung zurück? Wenn ja, an wen?


----------



## qwertz (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Sorry, jetzt klappte die Anmeldung. Der Eintrag davor ist von mir.

qwertz


----------



## KatzenHai (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Zuviel-Erstsattung zurück? Wenn ja, an wen?


Hat denn schon jemand darum gebeten?


----------



## qwertz (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Nein, auf Nachfrage per E-mail kommt von C* nur, daß A* zuständig ist. Von denen allerdings Funkstille. Möchte aber ungern Geld behalten, daß mir nicht zusteht. Nach den Meldungen im Forum muß man wohl noch mit einigem rechnen. Werde berichten, wenn Neuigkeiten.

qwertz


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



			
				qwertz schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, auf Nachfrage per E-mail kommt von C* nur, daß A* zuständig ist.


Wegen der Nutzungsbedingungen darf man leider C* und A* nicht ausschreiben und (was noch trauriger ist), C* und A* auch keine Namen geben. Dann klänge der Satz nämlich lustig... 
"C, eine Firma, die zu 25% Herrn H und Herrn K gehören soll, sagt also, dass die Firma des Herrn G zuständig sei, der ja auch verantwortlich ist für die Firma C, womit wir wieder bei H wären"


----------



## Reducal (24 Mai 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



			
				qwertz schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, auf Nachfrage per E-mail kommt von C* nur, daß A* zuständig ist.


Das widerspricht sich, weil C* Inhaber der Forderung für A* sein will - siehe Telefonrechnung.


----------



## PartyHannes (30 Mai 2006)

*Callando ändert unvermittelt Verbindungsentgelte*

Hallo,

alle bisher gelesenen Beiträge dieses Threads beziehen sich auf die 4,50€ GG.
Ich habe ein etwas anders gelagertes Problem mit callando und hoffe trotzdem hier Hilfe zu finden:

Ich bin in die Tariffalle getappt. Callando hat innerhalb einer 
Woche Ihre Internet by call Minutenpreise von 0,11ct/min auf 
4ct/min erhöht. Davon habe ich gar nichts mitbekommen. In deren 
Tariflisten steht ja auch nie drin wie lang die Preise 
mindestens so bleiben. Mit den AGB wird man daher verpflichtet 
bei jeder Einwahl die Tarife zu checken. Das habe ich natürlich 
nicht, weil ich nicht mal die AGB gelesen habe.
Das war natürlich etwas leichtgläubig.
Aber gibt es trotzdem Möglichkeiten sich erfolgreich gegen 
solch ein Verfahren zu wehren und nur moderate Minutenpreise 
oder gar nichts zu zahlen?

Bisher sind einige Mahnungen von Nexnet und neuerdings auch von 
accumio FINANCE SERVICES ins Haus geflattert.
Zu den Verbindungsgebühren in Höhe von EUR 330,00 sind nun noch 
Inkassogebühren in Höhe von EUR 70,00 aufgelaufen.
Auf diese Schreiben habe ich immer geantwortet dass ich erst 
einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis von callando haben möchte. Und 
da ich bisher noch keinerlei Rechnung von callando erhalten 
habe das tätig werden der jeweiligen Inkassogesellschaft und 
der damit verbundenen Gebühren ablehne.
Meine Schreiben wurden schlichtweg igoriert.
Nun wurde sogar mit gerichtlichem Mahnverfahren gedroht.
Auch dem eventuell folgenden Gerichtsschreiben möchte ich 
antworten dass ich noch keine Rechnung von callando habe.

Ist dieser Weg erfolgversprechend um zumindest den 
Inkassogebühren zu entkommen?

mfg
Stephan


----------



## Zorro (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo Avanio-Geschädigte!

Ich kopier' hier 'mal meinen *E-Mail-Schriftwechsel mit AVANIO* 'rein, in chronologisch absteigender Reihenfolge, da wird schon einiges klar über die Geschäftspraktiken und die Strategien der Firma.

Auf jeden Fall scheint sich Hartnäckigkeit und die Ankündigung von Konsequenzen zu lohnen.

Vermutlich ist die Strategie: Tausende, die nix merken, Monat für Monat [] und die wenigen, die sich wehren, Bröckchen für Bröckchen abzuspeisen und so wieder zu beruhigen.

Komisch, dass sich da nicht mal langsam eine offizielle Stelle 'drum kümmert.

Verbreitet die Infos in möglichst vielen Foren, damit auch möglichst viele Geschädigte ihren Schaden überhaupt erst bemerken und sich wehren!




_Sehr geehrte XXX,

vielen Dank für Ihre Mail.

Wir bedauern, dass es zu diesem Fehler gekommen ist. Selbstverständlich werden wir Ihnen den jetzt berechneten Monatsbeitrag auf einer der nächsten Telekom Rechnungen wieder gutschreiben.

Wir bitten Sie schon jetzt um Geduld. Durch die Rechnungsläufe und Abrechnung der Telekom kann der Vorgang der Gutschrift 6 bis 8 Wochen dauern, in Einzelfällen auch länger.

Vielen Dank für Ihr Verständnis.

Bitte beachten Sie, dass eine wiederholte Nutzung unserer Tarife zu einer neuen Mitgliedschaft führt.

Es grüßt Sie
[...]
30.05.2006

Community-Betreuung
avanio GmbH & Co. KG

+++++++++

Community-Betreuung
avanio GmbH & Co. KG
Webergasse 1
01067 Dresden
Geschäftsführer
[...]
Amtsgericht Dresden-Stadt
HRB 23834

Hinweis: Damit keine unnötige Verzögerung in der Bearbeitung auftritt, bitten wir Sie den bisher geführten Mail-Schriftwechsel Ihrer Antwort beizufügen.



-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
Von: [email protected] 
Bereitgestellt: Sonntag, 28. Mai 2006 
Bereitgestellt in: support{at]avanio.net
Unterhaltung: t[at]avanio.netAW: Einspruch gegen Rechnungsstellung
Betreff: Re: t[at]avanio.netAW: Einspruch gegen Rechnungsstellung
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

an dem Tag, an dem Ihre unten stehende letzte Mail ankam mit der Zusage, das zu Unrecht abgebuchte Geld wieder zurück zu zahlen, kam auch meine aktuelle Telefonrechnung.

Und siehe da, CALLANDO bzw. AVANIO hat wieder (nun zum vierten ! Mal) 4,50 Euro zzgl. MwSt. zu Unrecht abbuchen lassen!

WAS SOLL DAS ??? .

Ich werde nun langsam ärgerlich. Unseren Schriftwechsel mit der Schilderung der gesamten Vorfälle leite ich an die in meinen vorherigen Mails schon genannten Institutionen weiter.

Freundliche Grüße 
XXX



Sehr geehrte XXX,

vielen Dank für Ihre Mail.

Wir sind an einer zufrieden stellenden Klärung Ihres Anliegens interessiert. Aus diesem Grunde werden wir über unseren Billing-Dienstleister callando aus Kulanz und ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht zweiteGutschrift in Höhe von € 9,00 (Netto) einreichen, welche auf einer Ihrer nächsten Telekom-Abrechnungen gutgeschrieben wird.
Wir hoffen, dass wir somit in Ihrem Sinne handeln.

Wir möchten in diesem Zusammenhang darauf hinweisen, dass durch die Rechnungsläufe und Abrechnung der Telekom die Darstellung der Gutschrift 6 bis 8 Wochen dauern, in Einzelfällen auch länger.

Es grüßt Sie
[.....]

Community-Betreuung
Avanio GmbH & Co. KG

+++++++++

Community-Betreuung
Avanio GmbH & Co. KG
Webergasse 1
01067 Dresden
Geschäftsführer
[.......]
Amtsgericht Dresden-Stadt
HRB 23834

Hinweis: Damit keine unnötige Verzögerung in der Bearbeitung auftritt, bitten wir Sie den bisher geführten Mail-Schriftwechsel Ihrer Antwort beizufügen.

-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
Von: XXX[at]xxx.de
Bereitgestellt: Dienstag, 23. Mai 2006
Bereitgestellt in: support[at]avanio.net
Unterhaltung: t[at]avanio.netAW: Einspruch gegen Rechnungsstellung
Betreff: Re: t[at]avanio.netAW: Einspruch gegen Rechnungsstellung

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

jetzt sind wir ja langsam auf dem richtigen Weg!

Allerdings haben Sie insgesamt drei Mal 4,50 Euro plus Mwst. (= insgesamt 15,66 Euro) zu Unrecht über die T-Com-Rechnung bei mir abgebucht (siehe Aufstellung der drei Posten in meiner ersten Mail, hier unten anhängend).

Den Posten Nr. 3 habe ich inzwischen durch die T-Com zurückbuchen lassen. Es verbleiben also noch die Posten 1 und 2.

Ich fordere Sie auf, diese beiden Posten in Höhe von insgesamt 10,44 Euro an mich zurück zu zahlen.

Falls Sie dafür meine Konto-Nummer brauchen (zum Zurückzahlen, nicht zum Abbuchen!), lassen Sie es mich bitte wissen.

Zu Ihrer Information: ich stehe in dieser Sache inzwischen mit der Verbraucherzentrale, mit der Bundesnetzagentur und mit der Staatsanwaltschaft Dresden in Kontakt.

Freundliche Grüße
XXX

-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht----- 
Von: support[at]avanio.net 
An: XXX[at]xxx.de
Gesendet: Samstag, 20. Mai 2006
Betreff: WG: t[at]avanio.net AW: Einspruch gegen Rechnungsstellung



Sehr geehrte XXX,

vielen Dank für Ihre Mail.

Wir sind an einer zufrieden stellenden Klärung Ihres Anliegens interessiert. Aus diesem Grunde werden wir über unseren Billing-Dienstleister callando aus Kulanz und ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht eine Gutschrift in Höhe von € 4,50 (Netto) einreichen, welche auf einer Ihrer nächsten Telekom-Abrechnungen gutgeschrieben wird.
Wir hoffen, dass wir somit in Ihrem Sinne handeln.

Wir möchten in diesem Zusammenhang darauf hinweisen, dass durch die Rechnungsläufe und Abrechnung der Telekom die Darstellung der Gutschrift 6 bis 8 Wochen dauern, in Einzelfällen auch länger.



Es grüßt Sie
[.....]

Community-Betreuung
avanio GmbH & Co. KG

+++++++++

Community-Betreuung
avanio GmbH & Co. KG
Webergasse 1
01067 Dresden
Geschäftsführer
[......]
Amtsgericht Dresden-Stadt
HRB 23834

Hinweis: Damit keine unnötige Verzögerung in der Bearbeitung auftritt, bitten wir Sie den bisher geführten Mail-Schriftwechsel Ihrer Antwort beizufügen.

-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
Von: XXX[at]xxx.de 
Bereitgestellt: Freitag, 12. Mai 2006
Bereitgestellt in: support[at]avanio.net
Unterhaltung: Einspruch gegen Rechnungsstellung
Betreff: Re: Einspruch gegen Rechnungsstellung
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

es bleibt dabei: ich habe keinerlei Leistungen von Ihnen in Anspruch genommen, die die in meiner ersten Mail (siehe unten) aufgeführten Abrechnungsposten rechtfertigen würden.

Bitte zahlen Sie die zu Unrecht über den Umweg "Callando" und "Deutsche Telekom" bei mir abgebuchten Beträge umgehend an mich zurück!

Ich bin mit der Verbraucherzentrale in dieser Angelegenheit in Kontakt.

Freundliche Grüße

XXX


-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht----- 
Von: support[at]avanio.net
An: XXX[at]xxx.de
Gesendet: Dienstag, 9. Mai 2006 06:57
Betreff: AW: Einspruch gegen Rechnungsstellung

Sehr geehrte XXX,

vielen Dank für Ihre Mail.

Die avanio.net ist ein Anbieter von Internet-Zugängen über das Telefonnetz der Deutschen Telekom AG.

avanio.net ist die neue, frische Net Community, mit günstigen Tarifen, tollen Produkten und zusätzlichen Möglichkeiten. avanio.net bietet mehr als nur einen klassischen Internetdienst. 
Nähere Produktinformationen können Sie online unter avanio.net einsehen.

Durch erstmaliges Einwählen über einen unserer avanio.net Community-Tarife werden Sie gemäß den Nutzungsbedingungen von avanio.net Mitglied in unserer avanio.net Community. Weitere Vertragsdetails können Sie online unter avanio.net einsehen.

Vorsorglich haben wir Ihre avanio.net Community Mitgliedschaft zum 09.05.2006 gekündigt.
Die bis jetzt in Rechnung gestellten Gebühren sind die Nutzungsgebühren für die avanio.net Community.

Bitte beachten Sie, dass eine wiederholte Nutzung unserer Tarife Ihre Mitgliedschaft wieder aufleben lässt.

Es grüßt Sie
[.....]

Community-Betreuung
avanio GmbH & Co. KG

+++++++++

Community-Betreuung
avanio GmbH & Co. KG
Webergasse 1
01067 Dresden
Geschäftsführer
[.......]
Amtsgericht Dresden-Stadt
HRB 23834

Hinweis: Damit keine unnötige Verzögerung in der Bearbeitung auftritt, bitten wir Sie den bisher geführten Mail-Schriftwechsel Ihrer Antwort beizufügen.

-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
Von: XXX[at]xxx.de
Bereitgestellt: Donnerstag, 27. April 2006
Bereitgestellt in: support[at]avanio.net
Unterhaltung: Einspruch gegen Rechnungsstellung
Betreff: Einspruch gegen Rechnungsstellung
Rechnungsposten callando Telecom GmbH
T-Com-Rechnungen vom 26.09.2005, 25.10.2005 und 25.04.2006
Telefonnummer (xxxx) xx xx xx x



Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

in meinen o.g. Telefonrechnungen erscheinen unter dem Posten Beträge anderer Anbieter
für callando Telecom GmbH die folgenden Abrechnungsposten:
1.)
Rufnummer (xx xx) xx xx xx x
Verbindungen vom 29.08.05 bis 29.08.05 
Avanio Internetzugang
Artikel-/Leistungsnummer 07713
Summe 4,50 Euro + 16% MwSt.
2.)
Rufnummer (xx xx) xx xx xx x
Verbindungen vom 29.09.05 bis 29.09.05 
Avanio Internetzugang
Artikel-/Leistungsnummer 07713
Summe 4,50 Euro + 16% MwSt.

3.)
Rufnummer (xx xx) xx xx xx x
Verbindungen vom 31.03.06 bis 31.03.06
Avanio Internetzugang
Artikel-/Leistungsnummer 07713
Summe 4,50 Euro + 16% MwSt.
Gegen diese Rechnungen lege ich hiermit Einspruch ein und fordere Sie auf, die Beträge an mich zurück zu erstatten.
Ich habe an zu diesen völlig überteuerten Preisen keine Leistungen, weder von Ihnen, noch von einem anderen Anbieter, in Anspruch genommen.

Ich werde diesen Vorgang der Verbraucherzentrale vorlegen.


Freundliche Grüße

XXX_

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## else79 (1 Juni 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Zur Info an Alle:  Ich habe Positives zu vermelden !!!

Auch von mir hat der Verein unrechtmäßig 2x die 4,50 EUR Grundgebühr kassiert.
Kulanzgutschrift wurde bereits im Nov. oder Dez. zugesagt ... hat sich nur leider nie auf meiner T-Com Rechnung blicken lassen.

Im Februar plötzlich möchte C... von mir 2,87 EUR haben für Leistungen einer anderen Firma, die in der Tat nichts mit A... zu tun hat.
Daher habe ich die T-Com Rechnung um die 2,87 EUR gekürzt, und allen Beteiligten mitgeteilt, dass ich dann auf diesem Wege anfange meine Forderungen zu verrechnen. Ich weiß natürlich, dass das nicht ganz korrekt ist ... Das haben mir alle Beteiligten natürlich auch umgehend mitgeteilt !!! Ich bin weiterhin stur geblieben, und teilte C... wiederholt mit, dass ich Ihre Forderung über 2,87 EUR SOFORT begleichen werde, sobald auch meine Forderung über 9,00 EUR beglichen wird. In der Zwischenzeit kamen schon einige Mahnungen von Nexnet wegen der 2,87 (nun natürlich schon Mahngebühren mit drauf). 

Das Ergebnis jedenfalls ... 2 Telefonrechnungen später ... ich traue meinen Augen kaum ... EINE GUTSCHRIFT ÜBER 9,00 EUR !!!

Die 2,87 EUR habe ich ohne jegliche Mahngebühren und sonstiges an Nexnet bezahlt ... und seitdem herrscht Ruhe und auch ich habe endlich meinen Kampf um die popeligen 9,00 EUR beenden können !!!

Daher also an Alle: Hartnäckigkeit zahlt sich scheinbar doch aus !!!


----------



## daeh-nomel (7 Juni 2006)

*Online-Tarif mit Inhalten?*

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...7,0/Nummernverwaltung/Online-Dienste_1aw.html
Hier steht, was genau über die Rufnummerngasse für Online-Dienste abgerechnet werden darf bzw muss.


> Online-Diensterufnummern müssen für einen Telekommunikationsdienst, der den Zugang zu Datendiensten (z. B. Internet) ermöglicht, genutzt werden.


Hier kann man Avanio nichts vorwerfen.


> Online-Dienste sind grundsätzlich frei tarifierbar, d. h. der jeweilige Diensteanbieter kann den Preis seiner TK-Leistung selbst festlegen.


Was haben die sich beim Aufstellen dieser Regel nur gedacht?? Es ist schon ein großer Mangel an Fantasie erforderlich, um hier nicht eine Einladung zum Missbrauch zu erkennen. Warum nicht wenigstens eine zwei-Wochen-Ankündigungsfrist? Das würde gewiss keinem seriösen Anbieter schaden.


> Eine Nutzung für die Abrechnung von Inhalten ist nicht zulässig.


Frage: Sind email und SMS als Inhalte zu betrachten? Schön wär's, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht.
Und: Ist das eigentlich der verbindliche Gesetzestext, oder nur eine Umschreibung desselbigen?

http://www.ciao.de/callando_de__Test_3012211
Hier stehen ziemlich weit unten auf der Seite drei interessante "Argumentationshilfen".


> 2) Ergänzend zu 1) : Die Rufnummerngasse, derer sich avanio (und callando) bedient, ist von der Bundesnetzagentur nur für IbC ohne Zusatzdienste zugelassen. (nach avanio ja community mit Zusatzdiensten)


Stimmt das so? "IbC" bedeutet ja nicht dasselbe wie "Online-Dienste". Ist IbC überhaupt eine rechtlich gebundene Bezeichnung? Impliziert diese, daß es keine Grundgebühr gibt?
Und "Zusatzdienste" scheinen mir auch nicht dasselbe zu sein wie "Inhalte"..


Ich bastele nämlich grad an meinem Schreiben an Avanio, und habe mir ein paar Gedanken gemacht...


----------



## daeh-nomel (7 Juni 2006)

*Zuständigkeit und Verantwortung*

(Fortsetzung von eben)

Wenn die BNA der Avanio nicht mit den üblichen Vorschriften an den Latz gehen kann, ist das dann ein Grund sich mit dem Argument der Nicht-Zuständigkeit abzuwenden?

Ich denke der BNA stehen hier durchaus mehr Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung, wenn sie denn will.
- Neue Regelungen auf den Weg bringen, wenn die Existierenden zu Missbrauch führen.
- Dem Gesetzgeber "auf die Nerven gehen" und sich mehr Macht erfragen, oder Gesetzesänderungen vorschlagen.
- Der Justiz "auf die Nerven gehen", die sollen nämlich mal etwas entschiedener an die Sache herangehen.

Schließlich arbeiten dort Menschen, und von denen sollte doch ein gewisses Maß an Eigeninitiative verlangt werden können. Oder sehe ich das falsch?

Ähnliche Vorwürfe könnte man sicher auch der Telekom machen.


----------



## daeh-nomel (7 Juni 2006)

*Formalien für Rechnungsposten von Drittanbietern?*

(Fortsetzung von eben)

Bei mir sieht der Rechnungsposten avanio folgendermaßen aus


> Beträge anderer Anbieter
> callando Telecom GmbH
> ...
> Verbindungen vom 30.04.06 bis 30.04.06
> ...


Hier stellen sich mir folgende Fragen:

1) Wenn ein Drittanbieter einen monatlichen Beitrag über die Telekom abrechnet, ist es dann rechtens, diesen unter der Überschrift "Verbindungen vom *** bis ***" abzurechnen? Oder weist diese Überschrift den Posten nicht vielmehr als ein normales Verbindungsentgelt (dh pro Einwahl oder pro Zeiteinheit) aus?

2) Wenn die Telekom einen monatlichen Beitrag eines Drittanbieters abrechnen will, muss sie dieses dann nicht in einer Rechnung oder einem gesonderten Brief ankündigen?

Wie läuft das bei anderen (seriösen) Anbietern mit Grundgebühr, die über TCom abrechnen? Erscheint das dann in der Sparte "Beträge anderer Anbieter - Verbindungen vom *** bis *** ", oder unter "Monatliche Beträge" neben der Telekom-Grundgebühr?

Hat sich damit Avanio die Finger verbrannt? Oder gar die Telekom? Hat Avanio die Telekom und den Kunden (mich) getäuscht, indem sie die den Betrag als Verbindungsentgelt deklariert?

Ich finde das sind interessante Punkte, die ich so noch nirgends gefunden habe.


----------



## wisserbesser (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: Formalien für Rechnungsposten von Drittanbietern?*



			
				daeh-nomel schrieb:
			
		

> (Fortsetzung von eben)
> 
> Bei mir sieht der Rechnungsposten avanio folgendermaßen aus
> 
> ...


Das Layout der Rechnung liegt in der Hand der Telekom, darauf haben andere Anbieter keinen Einfluss. Es wäre sicher besser "Preise" oder dergleichen zu schreiben.


> 2) Wenn die Telekom einen monatlichen Beitrag eines Drittanbieters abrechnen will, muss sie dieses dann nicht in einer Rechnung oder einem gesonderten Brief ankündigen?


nein, warum? Idealerweise hast Du mit dem Anbieter ja genau diese Art der Abrechnung vereinbart, so dass das nicht überraschend für Dich ist.


> Wie läuft das bei anderen (seriösen) Anbietern mit Grundgebühr, die über TCom abrechnen? Erscheint das dann in der Sparte "Beträge anderer Anbieter - Verbindungen vom *** bis *** ", oder unter "Monatliche Beträge" neben der Telekom-Grundgebühr?


Diese Posten erscheinen als "Beträge anderer Anbieter" auf der Rechnung.


> Hat sich damit Avanio die Finger verbrannt? Oder gar die Telekom? Hat Avanio die Telekom und den Kunden (mich) getäuscht, indem sie die den Betrag als Verbindungsentgelt deklariert?


Spätestens seit Anfang 2006 werden diese Kosten nicht als Verbindungsentgelte deklariert.Es handelt sich um Festentgelte, die nicht auf dem EVN erscheinen. In den Online-Verbindungsübersichten von nexnet oder acoreus dürftest Du als "Ziel-Rufnummer" einen entsprechenden Text finden "Festentgelt" und als Beginn und Dauer "0".
Die Fakturier- und Inkasso-Verträge wurden zum Jahreswechsel geändert, so dass die Berechnung solcher Festentgelte möglich ist.


> Ich finde das sind interessante Punkte, die ich so noch nirgends gefunden habe.


stimmt.

wisserbesser


----------



## swantje (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

vielen dank an zorro für die bereitstellung des mailwechsels.

dadurch bin ich erst auf meine alten rechnungen aufmerksam geworden, nachdem auf meiner heutigen rechnung ein hoher posten von collando war.

ich habe jetzt eine ähnlich mail verfasst...mal sehen was sie sagen.



gruss
swantje


----------



## daeh-nomel (7 Juni 2006)

*Beiträge verschoben?*

Ah, jetzt verstehe ich. Meine (drei) Beiträge wurden lediglich in ein anderes Forum verschoben (von http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=37928&page=2 Avanio: Bundesnetzagentur kann Betroffenen nicht helfen). Ich dachte schon ich wäre der Zensur zum Opfer gefallen!

Bis dahin danke für die Antworten, wisserbesser!


----------



## SEP (7 Juni 2006)

*AW: Beiträge verschoben?*



			
				daeh-nomel schrieb:
			
		

> Ah, jetzt verstehe ich. Meine (drei) Beiträge wurden lediglich in ein anderes Forum verschoben. Ich dachte schon ich wäre der Zensur zum Opfer gefallen!


Hier wird moderiert, nicht zensiert.
Was vorliegend wegen des thematischen Bezugs erfolgte. _ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Walde (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Nur mal ne rein technische Frage. Ich bin schon seit 5 Monaten DSL-Kunde bei 1und1, benutze somit keinen smart.surfer. 

Wieso hab ich seit 2 Monaten diese avanio.net 4,[email protected] auf der DT rechnung ? Wie soll das rein theoretisch gehen ? 

Ein unglaublich hilfreiches Thema, ich hab mich bisher bis Seite 7 durchgekämpft. 

MfG 
Walde


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Gebündelte Info auch hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=37996&highlight=avanio


----------



## pole (8 Juni 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo,

herzlichen dank an alle, für die Infos und Mühen, die in diesem Tread stecken. Hat mir, als weiteres unfreiwilliges-(nicht)-Clubmitglied, sehr geholfen.
Mit callan* und avan* stand ich die letzten Monate im Briefwechsel, was aber ja nicht viel bringt und auf die Dauer das Porto auch zu teuer wird. Daher hatte ich meinen neuerlichen wiederspruch zur aktuellen Rechnung per Fax versendet ... nett fand ich, dass sich die 0180-faxnummer von avan* mit der Kennung *NEXNET GmbH* meldet.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Juni 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



			
				Walde schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso hab ich seit 2 Monaten diese avanio.net 4,[email protected] auf der DT rechnung ? Wie soll das rein theoretisch gehen ?



Vermutlich geht es dir wie mir. Ich dachte auch, dass es erst seit zwei Monaten so geht (ist mir auch erst aufgefallen, seit ich DSL habe). Aber dann habe ich meine alten Rechnungen vom letzten Jahr überprüft, und schwupps da waren die 4,50 Euro auch zu finden (September und Oktober). 
Ich gehöre also auch zu den, die es erst festgetellt haben, als sie DSL hatten.

Vielen Dank übrigens an alle im Forum für die wertvollen Tipps!!


----------



## biggi (14 Juni 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo Ihr alle,
mir ging es ganz genauso wie meinem Vorschreiber "unregistriert", Habe den Betrag von 4,5o auch im Sept. und Okt. 05 auf meiner T-com-Rechnung. Habe es nicht beachtet. Jetzt im April und Mai erscheint der Betrag wieder. Dann habe ich gestutzt, weil ich seit Jan.06 Flat habe. Habe sofort an Callando gemailt und Avanio gefaxt und gekündigt. Siehe da, auf meiner Juni-Rechnung, die ich gestern bekam, war der Betrag verschwunden. Bin mal gespannt, ob es so bleibt. Antwort habe ich von Avanio noch nicht bekommen. (Frechheit) Mußte extra meinen Abbuchungsauftrag bei T-com kündigen, damit ich, falls der Betrag wieder erscheint, diesen abziehen kann. 
Die Meinung von vielen, dass T-com von alleine den Betrag nicht mehr auf die Rechnung setzt, wenn man sie darum bittet, ist falsch. Mir hat extra eine Frau sounso angerufen, weil ich mich beschwert habe, warum dies bei mir nicht geht, und mir bestätigt, daß dies Telecom nicht machen kann. Der Kunde muß dies selbst abziehen.  Bin mal gespannt, wann ich meine 4 x 4,50 gutgeschrieben bekomme. 
Gruß Biggi


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (15 Juni 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

http://www.netzeitung.de/wirtschaft/ratgeber/406300.html


----------



## the hacker (15 Juni 2006)

*heutige  T-com Rechnung: 7,91 Euro*

So, ich will ich nich noch einmal alles erneut darlegen. Nur so viel, mir geht es wie allen hier. Warum ich nun hier schreibe?

Ich habe vor 4 Wochen schriftlich und per Einschreiben bei Avanio vorsorglich alle "aus ihrer Sicht" bestehenden Verträge gekündigt. (Natürlich mit dem Hinweis, dass ich damit keinerlei Vertragsverhältnisse anerkenne.)

Mein Ziel war es, ERST EINMAL die dämliche angebliche Clubmitgliedschaft loszuwerden. Das mit dem Geld regele ich momentan dadurch, dass ich meine Rechnung um den Betrag kürze... 

So, bis heute noch keine Antwort erhalten, obwohl ich ausdrücklich darum gebeten habe!!!!! Und!!!! Heute wieder "avianio Internetzugang" 7,91 Euro drauf! Ich raste aus!

Nun meine Frage: Wie sieht das rechtlich mit der Kündigung per Einschreiben aus?
Können die behaupten sie haben es verlegt? Oder, anders formuliert: Wie kann ich nachweisen, dass ich mit diesem Brief wirklich die Kündigung geschickt hatte nd nicht nur z.B. einen netten Geburtstagsgruß? Der Brief ist ja nun einmal weg und eine Kopie sagt da ja auch nichts offizielles aus. Die könnte ich mir ja auch nur so geschrieben haben, mal provokant aus avianios Sicht geschrieben. Steht hier nicht Aussage gegen Aussage? Bitte helft mir! 

Mich nervt das alles ungemein. Ich habe eigenlich viel wichtigeres zu tun als mich damit rumzuärgern. Mein Plan ist Konfrontation! Sollen die doch vor Gericht mein Geld eintreiben, das ist mir mittlerweile egal. Aber wie zum Teufel bekommt man die in Dresden dazu, einen die angebliche Mitgleidschaft zu kündigen? Soll ich da erst in Dresden persönlich vorbei schauen? Wetten die machen nicht einmal die Tür auf!!!

Sorry, aber ich ärgere mich gerade mirklich sehr, währe nett, wenn mir jemand  eine pragmatische Lösung anbieten würde.

Danke!

PS: Es ist bestimmt auch davon auszugehen, das die Avianio Leute sich ganz genau diese Foren durchlesen und so einige neue Tricks aneignen... :-(

@avanio  .........
_
Letzter Satz editiert. Bitte NUB beachten. Keine Gedankenspiele dieser Art, auch nicht mit der Zusicherung, das nicht zu tun. DeJu / Mod._


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juni 2006)

*Avanio Internetzugang - Callando Boykott !!*

Hallo, ich bin auch ein Geschädigter der callando Telecom Gmbh.
Ich habe mir jetzt die Mühe gemacht im Verzeichnis von Teltarif.de mal genau nachzusehen. Die Kohle für Callando fließt noch über die Tafife contact.consulting-cc-night bzw. contact.consulting-cc-24, contact.consulting-cc-one, contact.consulting-cc-sky, contact.consulting-cc-sun. Alles läuft über die bereits veröffentlichte Einwahlnummer 019282020. Des Weiteren hat die Firma noch die Einwahlnummer 019193263 und die lägendäre 019351515. *[...]* Die Firma w*w.callando.de hat viele Partner und Namen: callando Internet Gmbh,  callando.Net.de, Callero.de, QUICKdial.de, 01075 Telecom GmbH, Calissa ....usw.

*[...]*

Gruß Thomas

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptungen, möglicherweise geschäftsschädigender Aufruf zu möglicherweise unerlaubtem Tun) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## DAU (15 Juni 2006)

*AW: heutige  T-com Rechnung: 7,91 Euro*

Können die behaupten sie haben es verlegt? Oder, anders formuliert: Wie kann ich nachweisen, dass ich mit diesem Brief wirklich die Kündigung geschickt hatte nd nicht nur z.B. einen netten Geburtstagsgruß? Der Brief ist ja nun einmal weg und eine Kopie sagt da ja auch nichts offizielles aus. Die könnte ich mir ja auch nur so geschrieben haben, mal provokant aus avianios Sicht geschrieben. Steht hier nicht Aussage gegen Aussage? Bitte helft mir! 

Ein Einschreiben sollte sicher sein. Es geht ja hier immerhin nicht um Abertausende Euros. Kosten- und Nutzenaufwand.

Es gibt noch eine rechtlich sicherere Möglichkeit, in dem man ein Schreiben über das örtliche Amtsgericht schickt. Dieses ist dann Bote und jeder Brief gilt als erhalten, auch wenn der Brief abhanden kommt. Wie genau das abläuft und welche Gebühren dafür anfallen, weiß ich leider nicht.

Ich habe sofort nach dem Einschreiben eine Kündigungsbestätigung erhalten.
Danach wollte a* aber immer noch die auf der bisherigen Rechnungen haben.

Habe diese Mail ignoriert und eine PDF mit meinem Widerspruch, vorsorglicher Kündigung und der Einschreibensquittung an a* und c* zugesandt.

Dann erhielt ich das Eingeständnis, das es sich um die in Rechnung gestellten Beträge ein Fehler sind und ich demnächst Gutschriften erhalte via T-Com.

Meine Rechnungen habe und werde ich einfach um diesen Falschbetrag kürzen. 
Damit ich nicht durch Mahnungen beschenkt werde, informiere bzw. werde a*, c* und n* darüber inklusive bisherigen Schriftverkehr und meinem Widerspruch, vorsorglicher Kündigung und der Einschreibensquittung...


----------



## Bash-T (15 Juni 2006)

*AW: Avanio Internetzugang - Callando Boykott !!*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Die Kohle für Callando fließt noch über die Tafife contact.consulting-cc-night bzw. contact.consulting-cc-24, contact.consulting-cc-one, contact.consulting-cc-sky, contact.consulting-cc-sun. [...]


Eher andersrum - die Kohle für Contact Consulting fließt über Callando = 01075. Diese tritt nämlich als Abrechnungsdienstlister am Markt auf und zieht die Gebühren u.a. für Contact Consulting, Flashnet und eben auch Avanio ein.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juni 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Als kleiner Hinweis für alle Av*** Clubmitglieder.
 Ich habe letztes Jahr im September telefonisch bei der C****o Nummer der Telekomrechnung hilfweise gekündigt. Hat ohne Frist geklappt. Danach kann man sich dann in aller Ruhe schriftlich mit A***o/C*****o auseinandersetzen.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juni 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo Leute,

bei mir habe DIE auch zwei "Grundgebühren" abgebucht. Die letzte Forderung habe ich von der Rechnung gestrichen. Da ich nur mit dem SmartSurfer von web.de ins Internet gehe habe ich Hotline von web.de angerufen. 
Seit eine paar Monate ist Avanio wieder sehr aktiv und kassiert von früheren Kunden Gebühren ab. Web.de hat den Tarif seit 08.2005 aus dem SmartSurfer gestrichen.

Habe der Hotline: [email protected] <[email protected]>
eine liebe Mail geschrieben, daß die Abbuchung ohne rechtliche Grundlage geschieht und mit Anzeige gedroht, wenn noch einmal eine Abbuchung auftaucht.
Avanio hat meine angebliche Mitgliedschaft (welche ich strikt bestreite und einen Nachweis fordere) sofort gekündigt, außerdem will als Kulanz einen Monatsbeitrag zurückzahlen.

Falls Avanio Forderungen an mich stellt, bezahle ich diese nur, wenn Avanio diese Nachweisen kann. Was, wie wir alle wissen nicht der Fall seine kann!

Frage: Hat schon einer eine Anzeige wegen Betrugs gestellt?


----------



## Eicher (19 Juni 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Ich habe heute bei der Firma cal..... Telecom angerufen,
bin sofort durchgekommen, habe den Sachverhalt geschildert
und bekomme die drei Monatsbeiträge auf der nächsten Rechnung gutgeschrieben.

Also ganz einfach, oder ?????

Nur blöd für die Bürger, die es auf der Telefonrechnung nicht bemerken.

laut Aussage der Firma handelt es sich um ein "technisches" Versehen. 
Wer es glaubt wird seelig ^^

Eicher


----------



## rolf76 (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Avanio setzt sich zur Wehr und wirft Usern vor, sich nicht hinreichend informiert zu haben.

Siehe http://www.n24.de/wirtschaft/branchen/index.php/n2006062215212700002


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



> Technisch ausgeschlossen
> Der Avanio-Anwalt wies den beschriebenen Sachverhalt nun als abwegig zurück. Es sei schon "rein technisch" ausgeschlossen, dass jemand Mitglied bei Avanio geworden sein könne, ohne den Service des Dresdner Unternehmens in Anspruch genommen zu haben.


aua, Motto:  wie abstrus und lächerlich darf´s sein...


----------



## Der Jurist (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



> Technisch ausgeschlossen ...


Auto-Dialer waren auch lange technisch ausgeschlossen bis, ja bis, das Gegenteil belegt werden konnte.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> > Technisch ausgeschlossen ...
> 
> 
> Auto-Dialer waren auch lange technisch ausgeschlossen bis, ja bis, das Gegenteil belegt werden konnte.


http://natune.net/zitate/autor/Peter+Ustinov


> Zitate von Peter Ustinov
> (Schauspieler/Fernsehfigur, Philosoph)
> Die letzte Stimme, die man hört, bevor die Welt explodiert, wird die Stimme eines
> Experten sein, der sagt: "Das ist technisch unmöglich!"


cp


----------



## Der Jurist (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*


----------



## Stalker2002 (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Seid nachsichtig mit dem Anwalt, er wird ja schließlich dafür bezahlt, diesen Unsinn zu brabbeln...:-D 

MfG
L.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



> Der Callando als Dienstleister im Auftrag von Avanio könne "ohnehin nichts vorgeworfen werden".


 :stumm: !!!

Nuja, Scheinseligenstädter Anwälte auf der Bühne von n24...  
Ja ja. Kein Wort mehr. :stumm:


----------



## Der Jurist (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



			
				Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Seid nachsichtig mit dem Anwalt, er wird ja schließlich dafür bezahlt, diesen Unsinn zu brabbeln...:-D
> 
> MfG
> L.


Warum? Er bekommt doch schon Schmerzensgeld von seiner Mandantschaft. Also immer fest druff. :scherzkeks: Unfug bleibt Unfug, auch wenn es ein Jurist erzählt.


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Offensichtlich geht man nach der Devise vor, Angriff sei die beste Verteidigung.

Merkwürdig  dass erst jetzt nach fast einem Jahr diese "geniale" Argumentation präsentiert wird.
 Wieviele Bleistifte der Herr Anwalt wohl abgekaut haben mag, bis ihm das eingefallen ist? 
(Im übrigen von keiner  Sachkenntnis getrübt) 

cp


----------



## DAU (25 Juni 2006)

Im Übrigen geht es ja auch nicht um die Ausschöpfung eines Vertrages, sondern um das Zustandekommen eines Vertrages. 

Und hier scheint mir der Rechtsbeistand wohl einiges zu verdrehen zu Gunsten seines Mandanten.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Langsam wird Avanio berühmt, heute gab es einen Artikel in der Bild am Sonntag, nix neues, aber immerhin wird auch in "Massenblättern" berichtet, sodass die sicherlich zahlreichen nichtwissenden "Clubmitglieder" Nachricht erhalten.


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Juni 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Avanio setzt sich zur Wehr und wirft Usern vor, sich nicht hinreichend informiert zu haben.
> Siehe http://www.n24.de/wirtschaft/branchen/index.php/n2006062215212700002




das war die Reaktion auf diesen Artikel
http://www.n24.de/wirtschaft/multimedia/index.php/n2006061415313200002


----------



## floogy (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo,

Mich hat es auch erwischt. Mir ist nur noch nicht genau klar, wie ich vorgehen soll. Was ist hiervon zu halten? Ist a***o/ca*****o eingeknickt, ob der Berichte in n24 und Bild?
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/s18304/13-1.html

Oder ist das eine neue Methode die Leute bei der Stange zu halten?

Wäre es ein Eingeständnis zum Vertrag über die Club-Mitgliedschaft?

Kann jemand in kurzen knappen Worten das schrittweise Vorgehen gegen die Mitgliedschaft erläutern? Kann ich die Beträge der letzten Monate zurückbuchen lassen?

Sollte ich zum Monatsende kündigen?

Danke schonmal für die Antworten.


----------



## floogy (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Ach ja (kann man hier nicht editieren?):
http://www.xdial.de/arch/2005/kw33/s18304.html

Besagt das nicht, das solche Abo's rechtswidrig sind?

Gibt es da Neuigkeiten (Aktenzeichen?)?


----------



## DAU (28 Juni 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



			
				floogy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Mich hat es auch erwischt. Mir ist nur noch nicht genau klar, wie ich vorgehen soll. Was ist hiervon zu halten? Ist a***o/ca*****o eingeknickt, ob der Berichte in n24 und Bild?
> http://www.teltarif.de/forum/s18304/13-1.html
> ...



1. ...
2. ....
3. .....
4. ...
5. ....

_Antworten gelöscht, da klassischer Fall von (unerlaubter) Rechtsberatung.
Frage:  ist der Gastnick DAU Zufall oder stammt er aus einer anderen Vergangenheit?
tf _


----------



## jogele (2 Juli 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo bin auch callando avanio [...] und habe im Mai und juni o6
aus unwissenheit jewils die 4,50 Euro bezahlt.
Ich bin erst durch die Pressemeldung der verbraucherzentrale Baden württ. darauf aufmerksam geworden.
habe dann in den letzten 2 Wochen mit Avanio telefoniert da ich nie einer Clubmitgliedschaft zugestimmt habe.
beim ersten Gespräch wurde von einem Fehler gesprochen und man würde mir die 9,00 Euro zurückbuchen.
Letzte woche habe ich dann callando einen Einschreiben geschickt . das ich den Betrag zurück vordere und die Clubmitgliedschaft nicht anerkenne.
Rückschein kam am Samstag.
Letzten Donnerstag nachdem ich mich etwas mehr schlau gemacht habe ,rief ich nochmal bei Callando an. Der Sachbearbeiter sagte die Rückbuchung sei schon am laufen.
Auf die Frage wann ich mich eigentlich eingewählt habe: sagte er am Mai 2005
also ca ein Jahr bevor ich eine Rechnung bekam.
ich mußte dann nur lachen und habe deshalb versäumt zu fragen warum dann 
erst im Mai 2006 abgebucht wurde.
Aber es heißt doch die telefonfirmen dürfen die daten nur ca 3 Monate auf bewahren. Wiso kann der mir heute noch sagen das ich mich im Mai 05 eingewählt habe.
Falls ich mich noch länger mit denen rumärgern muß werde ich sie anzeigen wegen [...].
Und falls es geht natürlich auch wegen verletzung des Datenschutzes.
Weiß villeicht  jemand bescheid wie sich das mit dem Datenschutz genau verhält??

"""Liebe grüße von Callando Stadt 
hier wohnen auch ein paar anständige Leute""

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## rolf76 (6 Juli 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Neuer Beitrag auf teltarif:



> *Willkommen im Club: Surfen mit avanio-Zugängen   *
> 
> *Wer betroffen ist, was der Anbieter sagt, wie man sich wehren kann  06.07.2006 *
> Die Wut der Internetnutzer über die Clubmitgliedschaften durch Nutzung der Schmalband-Tarife des Providers avanio ebbt nicht ab.


----------



## hako (10 Juli 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

An alle Av...o-geschädigten. Hab mit freundlicher Beharrlichkeit und Dank der vielen Tipps von hier (an dieser Stelle mein Dank an die Macher) alle Beträge zurückerstattet bekommen!!! Natürlich nur aus Kulanz.....Also, nicht aufgeben!!


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Juli 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Für "Waldi" ist alles OK:

http://teltarif.de/arch/2006/kw27/s22254.html?page=3

Der Nutzer hat das gefälligst zu wissen!


----------



## Reducal (13 Juli 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Der Nutzer hat das gefälligst zu wissen!



Und das hier auch: http://teltarif.de/arch/2006/kw27/s22254.html?page=4


> Laut Rechtsanwalt W. hat avanio keinerlei Kenntnis davon, ob auch Clubmitgliedschaften durch im Smartsurfer oder vergleichbaren Einwahltools gelistete Schmalband-Zugänge entstanden sind. Der Anwalt konnte auf Nachfrage aber solche Fälle nicht ausschließen.


 :spitz: ...von ein paar wenigen Fällen liest man hier in den drei Threads.


----------



## Nix Avanio (16 Juli 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Ich war auch unfreiwilliges Mitglied des Clubs geworden. Die Einwahl fand mit dem LCR Oleco statt. Die 4,95 Euro auf der Telefonrechnung habe ich jedoch sofort bemerkt und dann bei der Telekom angerufen. Die Telekom hat freundlicherweise den Lastschrifteinzug ohne den "Clubbeitrag" vorgenommen und außerdem weitere Versuche von Callando diesen Beitrag über die Telekomrechnung abzurechen, auf meine Bitte hin verhindert. Das ging soweit alles problemlos. Außerdem habe ich Callando gegenüber schriftlich der Forderung widersprochen.

Trotz des Widerspruchs ging der Inkasso-Terror los. Auf die erste Mahnung reagierte ich noch per Mail (Briefmarke war mit zu schade) mit dem Hinweis, der Forderung hätte ich widersprochen und somit gibt es auch für ein Inkassobüro nichts einzutreiben. Trotzdem kam die zweite Mahnung. Ich schrieb wieder eine email. Darin erklärte ich dem Inkassobüro, dass ich den Betrag garantiert nicht bezahlen werde und sie gerne den Rechtsweg beschreiten können und ich weitere Anfragen nicht beantworten werde. Die dritte Mahnung ignorierte ich. Dann war für einige Wochen Ruhe. Jetzt wollte plötzlich ein zweites Inkassobüro das Geld eintreiben. 1. Mahnung. 2. Mahnung. 3. Mahnung. Null Reaktion von mir. Dann war wieder ein paar Wochen Ruhe. Nun kam Post von einem Anwalt. Er drohte mit einem gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren und schlug kräftig Gebühren drauf. Hab ich ignoriert. Außerdem stellte ich fest, dass dieser Anwalt die gleiche Adresse wie das Inkassobüro hatte. Es kam dann von diesem Anwalt noch ein zweites Schreiben. "Letzte Möglichkeit zur außergerichtlichen Klärung" oder so ähnlich. Interessant war, dass er nun nur noch die Hälfte an Geld verlangte, so nach dem Motto dies sei eine gute Chance für mich, kostengünstig aus der Sache rauszukommen. Ich blieb meiner Strategie treu, nahm einen Locher, machte Löcher in das Schreiben und heftete es ab. Ja, das wars dann! Seit fast einem halben Jahr wollte niemand mehr die Clubgebühr eintreiben. Stattdessen flatterte mehrmals dasselbe Schreiben von avanio ein, indem mir erkärt wurde, dass ihnen ein Fehler unterlaufen sei. Ich glaube dort herrscht ein großes Durcheinander.

Und was ist nun die Quintessenz aus diesem Erlebnis?
Immer schön durchhalten, nicht einschüchtern lassen, auch wenn die Briefe noch so böse sind. Das ist wie bei einem Marathon, man darf keine Sekunde ans aufgeben denken...


----------



## biggi (16 Juli 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Erfolgsmeldung, nach meiner offiziellen Kündigung am 25.05.06, die ich per Fax geschickt habe und am 01.06.06 per Einschreiben nochmals los ließ, dann nochmals eine Mail am 18.06.06, worauf dann sofort am 19.06.06 eine Rückmail kam, mit dem Vermerk, Vertrag (was für einen Vertrag) wurde am 01.06.06 aufgelöst. Schon auf der Juni-Rechnung von T-com war der Betrag nicht mehr drauf, und potzblitz mit der Juli-Rechnung wurde mir der Betrag gutgeschrieben. Das ging jetzt eigentlich recht flott.
Gruß Biggi


----------



## gogo (17 Juli 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Mich hat es jetzt auch erwischt. Bin schon seit 2005 am Zahlen. Ich habe jetzt eine freundliche E-Mail geschrieben und prompt will man mir eine Gutschrift zukommen lassen. Leider kann aber meinen Forderungen aus 2005 nicht entsprochen werden. Auf meine Frage Warum bekam ich bis jetzt noch keine Antwort. Hat jemand ein ähnliches Problem?


----------



## hako (17 Juli 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Avanio versucht es natürlich erstmal. Nicht locker lassen und auch die Beträge aus 2005 zurückfordern!!! Ohne rechtsgültigen Vertrag kann auch keine Frist abgelaufen sein.


----------



## gogo (17 Juli 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Ja, Ja das sehe ich auch so, aber Frau W. will mir keine E-Mails mehr schreiben. Ich glaube Sie ist überlastet . Von Seiten der Staatsanwaltschaft Dresden wir d wohl noch ermittelt. Den zuständigen Mitarbeiter habe ich allerdings noch nicht sprechen können.
Ich hätte nur gerne mal die Begründung gewusst. Beruft sich avanio auf die 180 Tage, dann können Sie mir schwerlich "beweisen" wann ich dem Vertrag zugestimmt habe. Tun Sie es nicht sind natürlich die Beiträge zurückzuzahlen.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juli 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

hallo,

mal folgendes:

bin ebenfalls ungewollterweise "avaniao bzw. callandokunde".
habe bei callando widersprochen, Einzugsermächtigung zurückgezogen udn nun imemr überwiesen...und zwar so, dass ich auf dem überweisungsformular den betrag abzüglich dem (brutto) callando betrag angab sowie  als verw.zweck die entsprechende rechnungsnumemr und den hinweis" ohne callando GmbH".
Das Ende davon war dass ich Mahnung von T-Com erhalte. Schriftlich und telefonisch widersprach ich sowohl der Rechnung als auch insbesondere diesem callando betrag.

callando wurde ebenfalls schriftlich informiert in form eines widerspruchs und Nicht-Anerkennung der (ungerechtfertigten) Forderung.  

Komischerweise hat die telekom (warum auch immer) vom überwiesenen geld alte callando forderungen beglichen. D.h. nun sind andere beträge von beredhtigten Forderungen offen. 
Es folgten Schrieben über schrieben udn telefonate mit de rt-KOm...und auch schriftliche Rückantworten, mit dem Inhalt,  die offenen Forderungen von callando werden von callando seiten selbst eingetrieben (okay die sollen mal kommen, was aber audch net geschieht, weil ja t-kom mein überweisungsgeld zur Begleichung derer forderungen nutzt*grmpf*)
Bleiben nun Forderungen allgemein offen bei de rt-Kom kann mir eine Sperrung meines T-KOm anschlusses drohen. Wie kann ich das umgehen? ich habe ja mehrfach der t-kom den auftrag gegeben udn eigentlich auch schriftlich die bestätigung, dass ich da sso machen soll mit de rüberweiung und dem betreff "betrag abzüglich/ohne callaando/avanio".
Wenn danne rstmal geperrt ist, hat man wieder Rennereien den Anschluss wieder zu bekommen...hat wer rat?


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juli 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Sorry...ich entschuldige mich mal für die Tippfehler im letzten Beitrag...liegt wohl an der Wärme.....
Gruss aus dem immernoch so tropisch-warmen Berlin.


----------



## BenTigger (20 Juli 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Setze es doch noch mal neu, von den Fehlern bereinigt, rein. Ich lösche dann  das Fehlerposting. Das lässt sich dann leichter lesen


----------



## gogo (26 Juli 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Liebe Leidensgenossen,

ich habe eben mit der Staatsanwaltschaft Dresden gesprochen. Leider konnte die Dame keine Auskünfte zum Verfahren erteilen. Nur so viel: Jeder der geschädigten sollte eine Strafanzeige bei der Polizei machen, damit es zu keiner Einstellung des Verfahrens wegen Gerinfügigkeit kommen kann. Daher nochmal an alle die noch keine Strafanzeige erstattet haben: Auf zur Polizei damit dieses [edit]  das Handwerk gelegt werden kann!

_aus rechtlichen Gründen ein Wort gelöscht 
siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## pittiplatsch (14 August 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo,

meine Eltern sind auch geschädigt. Hatten ein Abo ohne es zu wissen. Die Einwahl erfolgte über Geizkragen ILCR. Seit September 2005 haben sie DSL, d.h. mittlerweile vor Problemen dieser Art gefeit. Leider ist es ihnen erst jetzt aufgefallen, dass bei der Telefonrechnung was nicht stimmt. Das Abo läuft aber bereits seit ca. einem Jahr. Es dreht sich also um 4,5*12=54 EUR netto. Abo ist jetzt gekündigt, der letzte Betrag wurde außerdem über T-Com storniert, d.h. wird gar nicht erst überwiesen.

Nach dem, was ich jetzt hier gelesen habe, werde ich ihnen also raten, sämtliche Beträge zurückzufordern und außerdem Strafanzeige zu stellen. Gibt es noch weitere Dinge zu beachten?

Vielen Dank mal soweit, für die bereits vorhandenen ausführlichen Informationen.

Gruß aus Stuttgart!


----------



## D.Opfer (15 August 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Verflixt nochmal! Mich hat's auch wieder mal erwischt. 

Die "Grundgebühren" aus 2006 wurden mir aus Kulanz zurückerstattet, die aus 2005 will Avanio nicht mehr rausrücken. Ein Grund wurde mir nicht genannt.

Was soll ich auf die Schnelle machen?

PS. Hab ich das Thema jetzt abonniert oder wie geht das? Hat sich ja alles geändert.


----------



## Reducal (15 August 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



			
				D.Opfer schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich auf die Schnelle machen?


Abhaken oder klagen!


----------



## Miriam80 (15 August 2006)

*AW: Mahnungen*

Datum der Telekom-Rechnung;
Strittiger Betrag;
Wegen (z.B. "avanio-Internetzugang 29.08.05");
Welche Mahnungen und ungefähr wann erhalten;
und als Zusatz Eure Erkenntnisse, wie Ihr meine "Vereinskameraden" geworden seid.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Unregistriert (16 August 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Nur zur Info:
Bin auch ein Avanio betroffener . Wie viele anderen habe ich auch unwissentlich über Oleco eine Dauermitgliedschaft erhalten.
Habe sowohl Callando als auch Avanio (höflich) angeschrieben und um Rückerstattung der Beträge gebeten. Schreiben beinhaltete kurze Erläueterung des Sachverhalts, saubere Auflistung aller Telekom-Rechnungen mit Datum, Rechnungsnummer, Verbindungen von... bis, Rechnungsbetrag.

Meine Rechtsschutzversicherung habe ich erwähnt.

Antwort Callando: Sie (Callando) sind nicht mein Vertragspartner, soll mich an Avanio wenden.

Antwort Avanio (nach ca. 3 Wochen): Ich erhalte die Beträge (ca. 30 euro) mit der nächsten Telekom Rechnung zurückerstattet - natürlich nur aus Kulanz. 

Erstattet werden nur die Netto-Beträge. Auf der Mwst. bleibe ich sitzen. Damit kann ich leben.

Dank an alle Forumsteilnehmer - die vielen Infos brauchen zwar einige Zeit zur "Sichtung", hat aber sehr weitergeholfen. Super Sache. Ach vielen Dank an die Betreiber dieser Internetseite. Klasse! In diesem Sinn auch mein Beitrag.

Bin noch nicht registrriert, könnt mich im Bedarfsfall mit TomTom2 anreden


----------



## Unregistriert (16 August 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hi,
ich bin auch ein Opfer. Anders als viele andere hier habe ich mich NOCH NIE über callando ins Internet eingewählt, weil ich schon seit langer Zeit DSL (T-Online) habe. Seit April bucht aber die Telekom jeden Monat € 4,50 für Callando auf der Telefonrechnung ab. 

Jetzt frage ich mich: wie ist Callando auf meinen Namen und meine Telefon-Nummer gekommen??

PS: Ich habe jetzt das Geld zurückgerufen und der Telekom den Betrag ohne Callando (+UmST) überwiesen. Prompt krieg ich heute eine Mahnung der Telekom...

Gruß, EB


----------



## jupp11 (16 August 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Ich habe jetzt das Geld zurückgerufen und der Telekom den Betrag ohne Callando (+UmST) überwiesen. Prompt krieg ich heute eine Mahnung der Telekom...


Wenn  nicht genau aufgeschlüsselt wird, für welche Positionen überwiesen wird und  den strittigen Positionen 
 widersprochen wird, verteilt  die Telekom den eingehenden  Betrag auf die Gesamtrechnung ohne Rücksicht
 auf Zuordnung.  Daher rührt wahrscheinlich die Mahnung wegen des Fehlbetrages.  

j.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 August 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo EB,
Du erwähnst ausschließlich Callando. Handelt es sich bei Dir hierbei um die Abrechnung eines Avanio Internetzuganges oder hast Du ein Avanio-unabhängiges Callando-Problem? 


Gruß 
TomTom2


----------



## Greenhorn (16 August 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Antwort Callando: Sie (Callando) sind nicht mein Vertragspartner, soll mich an Avanio enden.


Nicht vera... lassen: callando ist das Abrechnungsunternehmen für avanio und steht als Solches mit Namen und Adresse auf der Telefonrechnung, nicht avanio. Damit sind sie auch für alles zuständig, was mit der Zahlung zu tun hat und haben Reklamationen entsprechend weiterzuleiten (ggf. eine "Bitte um Weiterleitung" auf euren Schreiben hinzufügen)! Niemand sollte verpflichtet sein, hinter diesen Kleinst-TK-K..... hinterherzurecherchieren!



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Ich habe jetzt das Geld zurückgerufen und der Telekom den Betrag ohne Callando (+UmST) überwiesen. Prompt krieg ich heute eine Mahnung der Telekom...


Standard-Vorgang, wenn man eine Telekomrechnung kürzen will: 
Anruf bei der (kostenlosen) Telekom-Servicenummer und noch einmal *schriftlich* (kein Einschreiben nötig) mit möglichst *genauer Aufschlüsselung* (Gesamt-Rechnungsbetrag - abgezogener Betrag = gezahlter Betrag + Anbieter, dessen Betrag man reklamiert hat) an die Telekom. Dann hat man auch etwas Schriftliches als Beweis ... für den Fall der Fälle.
Zusätzlich ein Widerruf per Einschreiben mit Rückschein an den Anbieter bzw. dessen Abrechnungsunternehmen (wer jeweils mit Adresse auf der Telflonrechnung steht). Auch hier möglichst genaue Aufschlüsselung deiner Reklamation. Dies ist letztendlich dein wichtigstes Beweismittel!

Ansonsten zieht nämlich Mutter Magenta deinen Rechnungsabzug prozentual von den übrigen Anbietern, d.h. auch sich selber, ab und die reagieren darauf oft ziemlich allergisch, selbst wenn es nur um ein paar Cent geht! Du wirst also in den nächsten Tagen eine Menge Post erhalten ... 
Ob sich das nachträglich noch geradebiegen lässt, weiß ich nicht. Ich würde auf jeden Fall schleunigst bei der Servicenummer anrufen und den Fall erklären ...


----------



## Unregistriert (17 August 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo Greenhorn,

Hast theoretisch schon recht, daß Ca* auf der Telek*rechnung der juristische Ansprechpartner ist. In der Praxis war es aber so, daß ein einfacher Brief an Avan* das Problem umgehend gelöst hat. Da verzicht ich doch gern auf juristische Rechthaberei und komplizierte Bitte um Weiterleitung.

Noch eine Bemerkung zu Dingen wie "Einschreiben mit Rückantwort" etc.
Auch das ist nach meiner Erfahruhng im ersten Anlauf nicht zwingend nötig. Zunächst genügt ein einfacher Anruf oder Brief (meinetwegen einfaches Einschreiben). In der Regel zeigen sich die Ansprechpartner (Telek*, Avan*) kooperativer als man denkt. Dann kann man sich die Mehrkosten für Einschreiben mit Rückantwort sparen. Probierts doch einfach mal aus.

Das ist aber lediglich aus meinem Erfahrungsschatz - streng juristisch gesehen ist diese Vorgehensweise natürlich sehr locker - ich war damit aber erfolgreich.

Grüße
TomTom2


----------



## Unregistriert (19 August 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

hallo forum!
wir hatten den posten am 29.9.05 auf der rechnung und dann wieder ab 31.3.06.... und dazwischen nicht. wir nutzen allerdngs seit 1.10.05 dsl, haben also die plattform nie wieder benutzt (ich glaub, dass ich durch ne einwahl mit flexi.surf oder wie der **** heißt via smart surfer eine "community-mitgliedschaft" erworben)
gibt es eine chance das geld rückwirkend vom märz noch zu bekommen?

freu mich auf ne antwort!

hauke&co


----------



## Unregistriert (19 August 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



			
				gogo schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Leidensgenossen,
> 
> ich habe eben mit der Staatsanwaltschaft Dresden gesprochen. Leider konnte die Dame keine Auskünfte zum Verfahren erteilen. Nur so viel: Jeder der geschädigten sollte eine Strafanzeige bei der Polizei machen, damit es zu keiner Einstellung des Verfahrens wegen Gerinfügigkeit kommen kann. Daher nochmal an alle die noch keine Strafanzeige erstattet haben: Auf zur Polizei damit dieses [edit]  das Handwerk gelegt werden kann!
> 
> ...



wegen was sollen wir denn strafanzeige stellen? habt ihr mal nen paar links wo genaueres steht (an wen wenden, was als begründung etc)

und bitte tf: nicht löschen! ich sehs net als rechtsberatung^^

_tf ist nicht der einzige Mod, Links zu Informationen sind  kein Rechtsberatung _


----------



## Reducal (19 August 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> ....wegen was sollen wir denn strafanzeige stellen? habt ihr mal nen paar links wo genaueres steht (an wen wenden, was als begründung etc)


Generell kann man eine Strafanzeige bei jeder Polizei oder Staatsanwaltschaft erstatten. Man gibt den Sachverhalt (möglichst nachvollziehbar und detailliert) an und bittet um Prüfung nach allen in Frage kommenden Tatbeständen - den Rest erledigen die Behörden von Amts wegen. Ein Strafantrag mit den Worten: "_...ich stelle Strafantrag gegen den unbekannten Täter wegen aller in Frage kommenden Delikte_" unterstützt die Strafverfolgung.

Bloß, in der Sache Avanio scheint mir der Käse in Dresden bereits gegessen zu sein. Es kann vermutet werden, dass dort sehr viele Anzeigen aus dem gesamten Bundesgebiet eingegangen sind und sich die zuständige StA dazu bereits ihre "abschließenden" Gedanken gemacht hat, so dass weitere Anzeigen das Kraut nimmer fett machen und allenfalls die Vorgangsverwaltung belasten.

Dazu auch > HIER <, ein Beispiel.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 August 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo Hauke,

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen:
Avan* anschreiben (für sofortige Auskunft meinetwegen auch anrufen). Mitgliedschaft (auch wenn diese juristisch gar nie bestanden hat) vorsorglich sofort kündigen und alle Beträge (auch 2005) zurückfordern. Saubere Auflistung scheint mir wichtig! Schriftliche Kündigungsbestätigung anfordern, das gibt etwas Sicherheit. Ich habe diese tatsächlich erhalten, einschließlich Zusage hinsichtlich Rückerstattung der Netto-Beträge. 

Siehe auch mein Beitrag etwas weiter oben.

Auch bei Telek* anrufen und die aktuelle Rechnung um den Avan*-Beitrag kürzen lassen. Ich hab das gemacht und den Telek*-Mitarbeiter nur gefragt, ob Ihm der Begriff Av* / Call* etwas sagt. Bevor ich überhaupt weiterreden konnte, hat es dann nur noch so herausgesprudelt: "Das sind [.......]...... Ich nehme den Av*-Beitrag sofort aus Ihrer aktuellen Rechnung heraus, kein Problem." 

Sollte also auf der nächsten Rechnung wieder von Avan* abgebucht werden, sofort wieder bei Telek* anrufen. Solange die Rechnung noch offen ist, kann und wird Telek* den Betrag einfach stornieren.
Bitte nicht eigenmächtig rückbuchen oder Telek*-Rechnung kürzen, das gibt nur Ärger (wurde in diesem Forum auch schon erwähnt).

Gruß
TomTom2
_
Passagen aus rechtlichen Gründen gekürzt. Bitte wirklich nur persönliche Erfahrungen, keine individuelle Rechtsberatung. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (20 August 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

hi, ich rate, unter teltarif.de im newsticker nachzulesen, von dort jede menge links über av*nio. ich war auch betroffen über Smurfer - hab den rausgekickt und seither ist Ruhe, nie wieder mit denen was zu tun gehabt. Mein Ratschlag: lest genau in diesem forum, auch auf den anfänglichen Seiten, ist sehr hilfreich. 
ich hab mich damals seit August mit den Quälgeistern rumgeplagt, bedauere Euch, aber Ihr müßt selber am Ball bleiben. 
Viel Erfolg, laßt Euch nicht erschrecken. 
Gruß roos


----------



## LotharMann (23 August 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*

Hallo nochmals!

Wegen angeblicher "Unbedenklichkeit" von SmartSurfer:

Habe soeben im WISO-Forum folgenden Bericht gelesen:

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hallo,
ich benutze auch den Smart Surfer.
Letztes Jahr im August hat die Avanio GmbH, die über die Callando GmbH abrechnet, über Nacht ihre Einwahl-Nummer geändert.
Es viel mir zunächst nicht auf. Auf der Telekom- Rechnung erschien mit einer Verzögerungvon 2 Monaten immer der selbe Betrag (4,50€ plus Mwst). Auf mein Nachfragen wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass es sich um einen Internet-Dienst der Avanio Gmbh handelt. Ohne mein Wissen wurde ich Mitglied der "Community" mit einer Grundgebühr (Durch einmaliges Einwählen).
Die "Mitgliedschaft" hab ich jetzt gekündigt. Leider hat diese eine 4-wöchige Kündigungsfrist, so dass ich wahrscheinlich auch diesen Monat die Gebühr noch zahlen muss. Ich bin sehr verärgert, aber so wie es aussieht, werde ich das Geld nicht wiedersehen.
Ich glaube, dass sich hinter all diesen GmbH´s die selbe Firma verbirgt. Vielleicht sollte man sie anzeigen wegen Betrugs oder unlauterer Geschäftspraktiken. Aber wer macht das schon wegen 4,50 € plus Mwst. (Leider hab ich das 7 mal bezahlt - selbst schuld.)
Gruss ... 
-------------------------------------------------------------------

Dies nur als Anmerkung, wie "korrekt" Anwahlprogramme arbeiten...

_Posting  verschoben, da es nichts mit dem Thread "Callando Forderung" zu tun hat _


----------



## Bash-T (23 August 2006)

*AW: Callando Forderung*

Hi,

hast Du mir mal den Link zu dem WiSo-Thread, aus dem Du diese Meinung kopiert hast? Würde mich ja schon interessieren, was da so los ist.

Dir würde ich empfehlen, hier mal die Forensuche nach Avanio anzuwerfen, da findest Du qualifizierte Aussagen zu diesem Thema. Natürlich kann jeder seine Einwahlsoftware verteufeln, aber die Schuld geben kann man Web.de oder Oleco hier sicherlich nicht.


----------



## Greenhorn (23 August 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Der Smartsurfer oder irgendein anderer LCR hat damit offensichtlich nix zu tun. Es gibt inzwischen einige Fälle, wonach Leute zu "Mitgliedern" in der "Community" wurden, ohne sich bei avanio eingewählt oder mit der entsprechenden Verbindung überhaupt im Internet gewesen sind.

Mein Ex-Mitbewohner ist ein gutes Beispiel. Ihm wurde gleich zweimal "Mitgliedsbeitrag" berechnet: 
1.) für seinen Privatanschluß, wo er zwar einen LCR, aber ganz sicher nicht avanio zu dem Zeitpunkt angewählt hat. Da wußte er bereits Bescheid über diese Firma und hätte dementsprechend auf keinen Fall freiwillig deren Dienste in Anspruch genommen ...
2.) für seinen Geschäftsanschluß, der äußerst selten und schon gar nicht über eine solche Nummer eingewählt hätte ... wobei auch noch äußerst interessant ist, wie die überhaupt an diese Nummer gekommen sind ...

Strafanzeige wollte er aber leider nicht machen.

Keine Ahnung, mit welcher Methode und nach welchem Schema die avanios neue "Freiwillige" für ihren Verein rekrutieren. Es sollen sogar Leute mit DSL-Flatrate oder ganz ohne Internetanschluß dabei sein! Ihr könnt ja mal spaßeshalber in eurem Bekanntenkreis nachfragen. Jede Wette, dass ihr dabei neue Mitglieder kennenlernt. Dann wird euch auch das Ausmaß klar! Wenn es nicht so besch... wäre, wäre es zum lachen!

Ich habe inzwischen den Einzelverbindungsnachweis von callando (als Abrechnungsstelle) bekommen, bei dem mir das erste Mal "Mitgliedsbeitrag" angerechnet wurde. Es ist das Übliche: am 29. des Monats habe ich mich angeblich um 0:00 für genau eine Minute "eingewählt", bzw. bin eingewählt worden. Dies ist die übliche "Mitternachtsminute", die avanio auch für euch anwählt, um mit diesem Trick ihre Gebühr über die Telefonrechnung abrechnen zu können. Lächerlich! Mit sowas als "Beweis" brauchen die es gar nicht erst vor Gericht versuchen ...
Ob sowas allein schon von der Methodik her, die eher einem Dialer ähnelt (von wegen ungewollte Einwahl), überhaupt rechtens ist, wurde hier und an anderen Stellen schon lang und breit diskutiert.


----------



## Unregistriert (31 August 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Jetzt kommt ein Beitrag im MDR-Fernsehen bei "Escher":
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2006/kw35/s22947.html

gruss
Dirk


----------



## jupp11 (31 August 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

http://www.mdr.de/escher/3393626.html
Die Verbraucherschützerin: 





> die Fa. Avanio beschäftigt uns schon seit über einem Jahr


ein Beispiel für viele
http://www.senseconnect.de/news/05_08_15.html


> *02.08.2005 * (zuletzt aktualisiert am 18.08.2006)
> Bei der Nutzung *der bislang *vom Anbieter Avanio sehr fair und konstant tarifierten Internet-Zugänge vanio.flexi, vanio.surf und vanio.net sollen laut Avanio-Homepage ab dem 02.08.2005 *völlig überraschend* monatliche Grundgebühren in Höhe von 4.59 - 5.22 EUR berechnet werden. Mit der Erst-Einwahl bei ansonsten unveränderten Zugangs-Daten sollen diese vom Kunden bereits akzeptiert werden!


hier beginnt der erste Thread  avanio  Teil 1  am  14.09.2005
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=37246


----------



## Unregistriert (12 September 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo EB,
> Du erwähnst ausschließlich Callando. Handelt es sich bei Dir hierbei um die Abrechnung eines Avanio Internetzuganges oder hast Du ein Avanio-unabhängiges Callando-Problem?
> 
> Gruß
> TomTom2



Nein, Callando bezieht sich in jeder Telek-Rechnung auf Avanio. Aber von Avanio gibts da keine Adresse, deshalb habe ich meine Rückforderung an Callando geschickt und festgestellt, dass ich weder mit Call. noch mit "der Ihnen offenbar verbundenen Fa. Avanio" jemals einen Vertrag geschlossen habe. 
Gruß, EB


----------



## Unregistriert (12 September 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo EB,
> Du erwähnst ausschließlich Callando. Handelt es sich bei Dir hierbei um die Abrechnung eines Avanio Internetzuganges oder hast Du ein Avanio-unabhängiges Callando-Problem?
> 
> Gruß
> TomTom2



Übrigens habe ich denen denselben Brief in zweifacher Ausfertigung unabhängig voineinander geschickt, "falls einer verloren gehen sollte". Ist simpler als Einschreiben.
Gruß, EB


----------



## Unregistriert (15 September 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hi,
jetzt hab ich mich zweimal auch per email an Avanio gewandt, und die schreiben mir heute:

----------------------------


> (...)
> "Die Forderung besteht zu Recht. Wir sind jedoch bereit Ihnen aus Kulanz und ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht  für die Rechnungen 12.04.2006, 15.05.2006, 14.06.2006, 13.07.2006, 14.08.2006 sowie  14.09.2006 eine Gutschrift zu erteilen. Dies setzt jedoch voraus, dass Sie Ihre Rechnungen vollständig beglichen haben.
> 
> "Sie haben einige Ihre Rechnung im Vorfeld gekürzt , wir bitten Sie den
> ...


----------------------------

KOMMENTAR: 
Jetzt soll ich also erst alles bezahlen, und dann wollen die mir zurückzahlen.... Absurder gehts nicht. Ich denke, ich werde jetzt Strafanzeige erstatten.

Gruß, EB


----------



## Unregistriert (16 September 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hi,
Callando hat sich was Neues einfallen lassen: Bisher stand auf meiner Telek-Rechnung als "anderer Anbieter", der 4,50 einzieht, immer Callando. Jetzt, in der September-Rechnung, die ich heute gekriegt habe, wird das Geld (wieder 4,50 plus MWSt) von der "01075 Telecom GmbH" beansprucht. 

Adresse (Walluf usw) ist aber dieselbe....

Der Kundenberater von der Telek sagte mikr, dass die wahrscheinlich den Namen geändert haben, damit die Telek-Suchmaschine alles, was Callando heißt, nicht mehr aussortiert... (?).

Gruß, EB


----------



## Greenhorn (16 September 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Das ist gar nicht neu, sondern schon seit Anfang des Jahres so:
Die Callando Telecom GmbH wurde zusammen mit der vormaligen callando Newline GmbH zur jetzigen 01075 Telecom GmbH verschmolzen.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 September 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo, 

habe das gleiche Problem mit diesen 4,50 von avanio.

Das Lustige:

- ich habe erst seit ein paar Monaten einen Anschlus und auch noch DSL2000   
  Flat
- auch zum normalen Telefonieren nutzen wir eigtl. keine anderen Vorwahlen

Wie kann es also sein, dass plötzlich avanio auf meiner Lisrte steht? Nutzen
die für die [ edit] denn auch Vorwahlen fürs Telefonieren? Oder nur Inet?
Wenn nur Inet - wie haben die mich gefunden, wenn ich nur mit DSL surfe?

Gruß

_aus rechtlichen Gründen ein Wort editiert modaction _


----------



## Bash-T (19 September 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Avanio bietet auch Call-by-Call an, wie du aufgrund des Vorhandenseins eines DSL-2000-Anschlusses unschwer auf avanio.net hättest herausfinden können. Was aber, so glaube ich, keiner so genau weiß: Wer sagt denn, dass Avanio die Rufnummern [...]

*[virenscanner: Äußerung/Spekulation entfernt]*


----------



## Bash-T (19 September 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Bash-T schrieb:


> Avanio bietet auch Call-by-Call an, wie du aufgrund des Vorhandenseins eines DSL-2000-Anschlusses unschwer auf avanio.net hättest herausfinden können. Was aber, so glaube ich, keiner so genau weiß: Wer sagt denn, dass Avanio die Rufnummern [...]



Blödsinn! Hab mal wieder anderes geschrieben als gedacht - es sollte heißen, Avanio bietet *kein* Call-by-Call an...


----------



## Unregistriert (20 September 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

jetzt hat mir av--o angeboten (aus "Kulanz" natürlich), mir 18 € zu erstatten, das könne aber "6 bis 8 Wochen dauern".

Soll ich das akzeptieren?

Gruß,#
EB


----------



## Unregistriert (20 September 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Greenhorn schrieb:


> Das ist gar nicht neu, sondern schon seit Anfang des Jahres so:
> Die Callando Telecom GmbH wurde zusammen mit der vormaligen callando Newline GmbH zur jetzigen 01075 Telecom GmbH verschmolzen.



Das kann schon sein, bloß wundert mich, dass sie bis August 2006 als "callando" auf der Telek-Rechnung erscheinen, und jetzt (Sept) plötzlich als 01075 T....

Gruß, EB


----------



## Reducal (20 September 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ....bloß wundert mich....


Spielt denn das eine Rolle? Der Buchungstext auf der T-Comrechnung ist frei vom anderen Anbieter zu bearbeiten. Da kann es schon mal sein, dass der nicht umgehend angepasst worden ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 September 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hi,
ich habe heute gegen Callando, Avanio und die "01075 Telecom" Strafanzeige erstattet.

Vorwurf: gemeinschaftlich begangener Betrug.

Cheers, EB


----------



## Reducal (27 September 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

...dann vergiss nicht deinen Computer als Beweismittel zur Verfügung zu stellen - ohne den ist die Anzeige ohnehin  nicht erfolgversprechend.


----------



## HRBaer (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Erfolg eines Verbrauchers gegen Avanio / Callando:

Auch wir haben in unserer monatlichen Telefonrechnung eine Abbuchung von "Gebühren" für einen "avanio Internet-Zugang" in Höhe von monatlich 4,50 EUR zzgl. MWSt feststellen müssen. 

Hierzu haben wir ein erstes Schreiben (per Einschreiben mit Rückschein, an Avanio UND an Callando) am 15.06.2006 verfasst:
 - Widerspruch gegen die Geldforderungen, 
 - Rückforderung von irrtümlich bereits geleisteten Zahlungen, 
 - vorsorgliche Kündigung "avanio Internet-Zugang"

Nach fruchtlosem Verstreichen der ersten Frist verfassten wir ein zweites Mahnschreiben am 24.07.2006, ebenfalls per Einschreiben mit Rückschein, an Avanio UND an Callando.

Am 28.07.2006 erhielten wir eine Antwort von Avanio (datiert auf 26.07.2006), die jedoch in keiner Weise auf unsere Forderungen einging und die sich vermutlich mit unserem zweiten Mahnschreiben überschnitt. 

Tenor dieser Avanio-Antwort: "Vielen Dank für Ihr Schreiben vom 15.06.2006. Durch erstmaliges Einwählen über einen unserer ... Tarife werden Sie gemäß den Nutzungsbedingungen von avanio.net  Mitglied in unserer avanio.net Community. ... Wir haben Ihre ... Mitgliedschaft zum 26.07.2006 gekündigt. Die bis jetzt in Rechnung gestellten Gebühren sind die Nutzungsgebühren für die avanio.net Community. Wir danken Ihnen, dass Sie unsere Dienstleistungen in Anspruch genommen haben. Bitte beachten Sie, dass eine wiederholte Nutzung unserer Tarife zu einer neuen Mitgliedschaft führt."

(Meine Anmerkung hierzu: Das Schreiben ist von a bis z dummes Zeug)

Einen Tag vor Ablauf der Frist unseres zweiten Schreibens knickte Avanio dann ein; wir erhielten einen Anruf von Avanio, in dem man (wie von uns gefordert) uns die Rückvergütung sämtlicher monatlich berechneter Nutzungsgebühren ankündigte. Mittlerweile haben wir die Rückvergütung vollständig erhalten. Entscheidend für unseren Erfolg war unsere absolut klare Entschlossenheit, die Angelegenheit - wenn nötig - gerichtlich klären zu lassen. Dies hatte Avanio wohl auch so verstanden und (quasi in letzter Minute) die Notbremse gezogen.

Ich meine, es sollte sich niemand davor scheuen, sich zu wehren, wenn er / sie sich hier ungerecht behandelt fühlt. Es führt zum Erfolg.


####################################
Anlagen:
unser erstes Schreiben,
unser zweites Schreiben

####################################
Erstes Schreiben:

Per Einschreiben mit Rückschein an
Avanio GmbH & Co. KG
Kundenservice
Webergasse 1, Haus C/3

01067 Dresden



Gleich lautend per Einschreiben mit Rückschein an
Callando Telecom GmbH
Am Klingenweg 6a

65396 Walluf



Gleich lautend zur Information an
Deutsche Telekom AG, T-Com
Postfach 10 19 98

47015 Duisburg


####Ort, 15. Juni 2006

•	Widerspruch gegen Geldforderungen der Callando Telecom GmbH,   
•	Rückforderung von irrtümlich bereits geleisteten Zahlungen an Callando Telecom GmbH,
•	vorsorgliche Kündigung „avanio Internet-Zugang“
Tel.-Nr. ######
Zur Information: Unsere Kunden-Nr. bei der Telekom: ######

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

im Zuge einer genauen Prüfung unserer monatlichen Telefonabrechnung (Rechnungsersteller: Deutsche Telekom AG, T-Com) stellten wir am 10.06.2006 fest, dass die Callando Telecom GmbH seit Oktober 2005 wiederholte Male und ohne unser Einverständnis 4,50 EUR monatliche „Grundgebühren“ für eine Leistung „avanio Internet-Zugang“ berechnet hat. Wir haben jedoch weder willentlich noch wissentlich einen Vertrag mit Callando Telecom oder mit Avanio geschlossen, der eine solche monatliche Grundgebühr rechtfertigen würde. Wie wir bei weiterer Recherche mit Hilfe der Internetseite www.Computerbetrug.de erfuhren, sind die Unternehmen Callando Telecom und Avanio in diesem Zusammenhang einschlägig bekannt.

Wir fordern von Callando Telecom folgende zu Unrecht in Rechnung gestellten und von uns im Vertrauen auf die Richtigkeit der monatlichen Telefonabrechnungen der Deutschen Telekom AG gezahlten „Gebühren“ für einen „avanio Internet-Zugang“ zurück:	
Abrechnung für Oktober 2005:		4,50 € 	
Abrechnung für November 2005:		4,50 € 	
Abrechnung für Mai 2006:		4,50 € 	
Abrechnung für Juni 2006:		4,50 € 	
Summe:			            18,00 € (zzgl. MWSt)

Wir werden ab sofort in Absprache mit der Deutschen Telekom AG ggf. unsere monatliche Telefon-Rechnung um den strittigen Betrag von 4,50 € kürzen.
Der guten Ordnung halber legen wir nicht nur rückwirkend, sondern auch für die Zukunft Widerspruch gegen die Abrechnung monatlicher Grundgebühren der Callando Telecom ein. Wir bestreiten das Bestehen eines entsprechenden Vertrages, der die von Callando Telecom vorgenommene Abrechnung monatlicher Grundgebühren rechtfertigt.
Hilfsweise erklären wir hiermit die Anfechtung eines (bestehenden) Vertrages mit der Callando Telecom und / oder mit Avanio, für den Fall, dass möglicherweise (durch Irrtum) vom Vorhandensein übereinstimmender Willenserklärungen ausgegangen werden konnte. Hilfsweise widerrufen wir den vermeintlich bestehenden Vertrag mit der Callando Telecom und / oder mit Avanio (§ 312 d BGB).
Äußerst hilfsweise erklären wir hiermit die Kündigung eines bestehenden Vertrages mit der Callando Telecom und / oder mit Avanio mit vierwöchiger Frist zum 31.07.2006. 

Wir erwarten von der Callando Telecom die Rückzahlung der zu Unrecht gewährten Zahlungen in Höhe von insgesamt 18,00 € zzgl. MWSt. (s.o.)	

 	 bis spätestens zum 15.07.2006 		

auf unser Konto Nr. #### bei der Bank ####, BLZ ####. Sollte die Zahlung bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht erfolgen, werden wir weitere geeignete Schritte einleiten.

Hochachtungsvoll,

####################################
Zweites Schreiben (an Avanio und an Callando, Einschreiben mit Rückschein):

####Ort, 24. Juli 2006

wir fordern Sie auf, eine verbindliche Erklärung des Inhalts abzugeben, dass aus dem vermeintlichen Vertragsverhältnis (Buchungskonto der Telekom Nr. #####) keine Forderungen geltend gemacht werden.

Den Eingang der Erklärung erwarten wir bis zum 17.08.2006. Ansonsten werden wir auf dem Wege der negativen Feststellungsklage die Sache gerichtlich klären lassen.

Mit Schreiben vom 15.06.2006 hatten wir Sie bereits aufgefordert, bis zum 15.07.2006 18,00 EUR zzgl. MWSt. an uns zurückzuzahlen. Sie haben diese Frist ungenutzt verstreichen lassen. Wir fordern Sie nunmehr erneut auf, das Geld bis zum 17.08.2006 auf unser Konto Nr. ##### bei der Bank #### BLZ #### zu überweisen.

Ansonsten werden wir die Klage mit einer Leistungsklage auf Rückzahlung der gezahlten Entgelte verbinden.

Hochachtungsvoll, ...


----------



## HRBaer (8 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> jetzt hat mir av--o angeboten (aus "Kulanz" natürlich), mir 18 € zu erstatten, das könne aber "6 bis 8 Wochen dauern".
> 
> Soll ich das akzeptieren?
> 
> ...


Hallo,
ich habe heute einen eigenen Beitrag auf diese Seite gestellt; thread 500. Vielleicht ist das ja hilfreich?
Gruß, HRBaer


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo,
auch auf meiner Telefonrechnung stehen die 4,50 und zwar seit etwa einem halben Jahr. Ich hab es einfach nicht gemerkt unter den ganzen anderen Posten. Das wird mir eine Lehre sein!
Hab jetzt an Avanio, Callando und die Telekom geschrieben. Web.de hat auch noch ne Beschwerde von mir bekommen. Immerhin habe ich wegen dem SmartSurfer die Scheiße jetzt am Hals. 
Der Schaden beläuft sich auf ca. 37 Euro. Wenn die mir nicht erstattet werden, erstatte ich Strafanzeige gegen Avanio und Callando.


----------



## Greenhorn (11 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ... und zwar seit etwa einem halben Jahr.
> 
> ... Web.de hat auch noch ne Beschwerde von mir bekommen. Immerhin habe ich wegen dem SmartSurfer die Scheiße jetzt am Hals.


Dann kann der Smartsurfer nicht schuld sein, es sei denn du hast noch eine Uralt-Version von der ersten Hälfte des letzten Jahres unverändert in Benutzung. Seit spätestens August letzten Jahres ist avanio nämlich dort nicht mehr aufgeführt.

Die avanios rekrutieren die Mitglieder ihrer "Community" nämlich nicht unbedingt nur mit der Einwahl ihres berühmt-berüchtigen CbC-Dienstes.  Es gibt auch "Mitglieder", die diesen Dienst ganz bestimmt niemals benutzt haben ...


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo HRBaer,
haben die wirklich auf Euer Bankkonto zurückgezahlt?? 

Mir haben sie nur vage angeboten, mir das irgendwann mal per Telekom-Rechnung "gutzuschreiben"...

Cheers, Eber


----------



## HRBaer (15 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo HRBaer,
> haben die wirklich auf Euer Bankkonto zurückgezahlt??
> 
> Mir haben sie nur vage angeboten, mir das irgendwann mal per Telekom-Rechnung "gutzuschreiben"...
> ...


Hallo Eber,
hier meine Antwort:
Avanio hat den von mir geforderten Betrag vollständig zurückerstattet, und zwar auf dem gleichen Wege, über den auch vorher das Geld von mir zu Avanio geflossen war, nämlich über die Telefonrechnung der Telekom. Ich habe also einen Einzelposten "Gutschrift über 18,00 EUR" (natürlich zzgl. MWSt.) in der letzten monatlichen Telefonrechnung der Telekom gefunden.

_unerlaubte Einzelrechtberatung gelöscht modaction _

(In dem Zusammenhang sei dringend empfohlen, mit der Telekom die AUSFÜHRLICHE Variante der monatlichen Telefonrechnung zu vereinbaren, damit solche unberechtigten Abbuchungen wie die monatlichen 4,50 EUR schön erkennbar sind - und: die Rechnung dann auch regelmäßig kontrollieren...!)

Grüße, HRBaer


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

heute bekomme ich meine Telekom-Rechnung und...... die Callando/Avanio hat mir tatsächlich 18 € gutgeschrieben... (Meine Strafanzeige läuft allerdings..)


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> heute bekomme ich meine Telekom-Rechnung und...... die Callando/Avanio hat mir tatsächlich 18 € gutgeschrieben... (Meine Strafanzeige läuft allerdings..)


Jaja, das ist ja auch nur die zivilrechtliche Klärung, nicht die strafrechtliche (frei nach stA München - nicht in dieser Sache)


----------



## Reducal (17 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ... (Meine Strafanzeige läuft allerdings..)


...ins leere, woll´n wir wetten?


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Greenhorn schrieb:


> Dann kann der Smartsurfer nicht schuld sein, es sei denn du hast noch eine Uralt-Version von der ersten Hälfte des letzten Jahres unverändert in Benutzung. Seit spätestens August letzten Jahres ist avanio nämlich dort nicht mehr aufgeführt.



Stimmt, aber ich hab mich vor August letzten Jahres dreimal mit dem Smart Surfer über avanio eingewählt. Hab ich auf einer alten Telekom Rechnung gefunden. Ab September 2005 wurden dann "Gebühren" berechnet. 

Die 01075 Telecom oder auch Callando hat sich bereits schriftlich bei mir gemeldet und versucht, sich aus der Affäre zu ziehen. "Wir sind lediglich Inhaber der Gebührenforderung und nicht Ihr Vertragpartner" Was ein Blödsinn,_(...)_


----------



## Nichtauskenner (22 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo Leute,

ich fand auch die 4,50 Euro in der Rechnung. Da es mittlerweile hunderte von Seiten gibt in diesen Foren, wäre es sehr hilfreich, wenn an dieser Stelle noch mal ein Auskenner kurz zusammenfassen würde, was jetzt konkret zu tun ist, um   diesen [ edit] abzustellen und Geld wiederzubekommen. 

Das wäre eine gute Tat für die Menschheit (ausser für die besagten Firmen). Vielen Dank -

Nichtauskenner

_aus rechtlichen Gründen ein Wort editiert _


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

from the top!
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=37996
@Mods: Danke!


----------



## etwasauskenner (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo Nichtauskenner,

willkommen in der avenio Community 

1. Als erstes kannst du bei der Telekom anrufen und diesen Rechnungsposten von deiner nächsten Telefonrechnung streichen lassen. Leider können die das nicht als "Dauerauftrag" einrichten, also musst du das vorerst jeden Monat machen, bis avanio nicht mehr abbucht. Wenn die Telekom keine Einzugsermächtigung hat und du eh überweisen musst, dann zieh den avanio Betrag einfach ab und informiere die Telekom darüber. Die sind über dieses Thema bestens informiert. 

2. Dann solltest du möglichst bald und per Einschreiben an avanio schreiben, dass du dich in keiner Vertragspflicht siehst (da überhaupt kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist) und du daher in Zukunft nicht mehr zahlen wirst. Außerdem solltest du die bereits gezahlten Beträge zurückfordern. Prüf mal alle älteren Rechnungen und liste denen die Beträge auf. Die werden da zwar nicht drauf eingehen - aber falls es zu einer Anzeige kommt, hast du schon mal eine genau Auflistung.

3. Den Brief an callando oder 01070 Telecom kannst du dir im Grunde sparen. Von denen bekommst du nur zu hören, dass sie lediglich das Abrechnungsunternehmen sind und dir daher nicht helfen können.

Meistens meldet sich avanio innerhalb von ca. 10 Tagen, bedanken sich bei dir für deine Community-Mitgliedschaft und teilen dir mit, dass sie diese zum Monatsende kündigen werden. Aus "Kulanz" werden manchmal kleine Beträge erstattet, aber nie der ganze Schaden. Du kannst dich damit zufrieden geben oder andere Wege gehen, zum Beispiel zur Verbraucherzentrale gehen. 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir damit helfen. 

bis denne,


----------



## Neues Communitymitglied (25 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallöchen - bin auch im Club, und das schon seit letztem Jahr, wie ich jetzt erst festgestellt habe. Insgesamt beläuft sich der Schaden auf 40,50 € zzg. MwSt. - höchst ärgerlich!
Habe heute die empfohlenen Schritte unternommen - Lastschrift der Telekom gekündigt und angekündigt, die 4,50 € bei den nächsten Rechnungen einzubehalten.
Schreiben per Einschreiben an avanio. (Danke an die vielen Leute, die ihre Briefe gepostet haben - konnte das gut als Vorlage nutzen!)
An 01075 selbes Schreiben, aber mit normaler Post.

Tja, mal schauen, ob ich was zurück bekomme. 

Aus Schaden wird man klug - ich werde meine Telefonrechnung jetzt genauer überprüfen und nicht unbedingt immer den billigsten I-by-call-Anbieter nutzen.

Gruß
Christina


----------



## clab (26 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo Christina,

Bitte melde Dich doch mal bei mir. Arbeite für die Sendung BIZZ und recherchiere zu Avanio. Bitte mail an die Adresse [.......] wie wir Dich am besten telefonisch erreichen können.
Viele Grüße 
Claudia

_Mailadresse gelöscht. Siehe Nutzungsbedingungen. Veröffentlichung bitte nur nach Absprache mit den Forenbetreibern. MOD/BR_


----------



## wincel (29 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo zusammen.
Bei uns läuft die Callando-Geschichte mit einmaliger Fehlabrechnung (10x Betrag einmalig auf Telekomrechnung, nach Widerspruch Fehlberechnung eingestanden, bis heute = mehr als 1 Jahr später kein Einzelverbindungsnachweis oder sonstiger Nachweis von Callando, daß wir überhaupt über die eingewählt hätten). Zuerst dann zweimal Nexnet Mahnung, dann haben diese den Mahnlauf verzögert, damit Callando uns den Minusbetrag (10x-x, wobei x halt bis heute nicht als geleistete Leistung nachgewiesen wurde) überweisen kann und wir Betrag x + Minusbetrag überweisen müssen. Callando behauptet seitdem, sie hätten uns über die Telekom den Minusbetrag überwiesen, das sagt aber die Telekom ist nie passiert ...
Mittlerweile sind wir bei Accumio gelandet und diese haben natürlich ebenfalls Mahngebühren aufgeschlagen. Von einem Betrag von knapp 6 Euro sind wir inzwischen bei stolzen 83 Euro (einschließlich 52,34€ von Callando eingestandenem zu hohem Betrag). Da wir keine Telekomkunden mehr sind und Callando der einzige aufgeführte Betrag anderer Dienstleister, haben wir nie überwiesen und als solches auch mit der Telekom nichts mehr zu tun. 
Gerade wieder Widerspruch eingelegt gegen Accumio, als Gerichtsstand unseren Wohnort sowie Anerkennung von Gegenkosten durch uns (mittlerweile 31€, Porto für Einsprüche und Zeitaufwand unsererseits) mit 3-wöchiger schriftlicher Widerspruchsfrist durch Accumio gefordert. Außerdem eine Kopie der Abtretungserklärung der Ansprüche von Callando an Accumio gefordert und die Nichterbringung eines Leistungsnachweises durch Callando im bestehenden Fall festgestellt. Ferner Mahngebühren als nicht rechtens angezweifelt, da in den AGB von Callando keinerlei Mahngebühren bei erster Mahnung festgelegt sind wir weder mit Nexnet noch Accumio jemals einen Vertrag hatten. Kurz gesagt die gesamte Forderung nach Zuständigkeit, Betrag und Mahngebühr angefochten. Haben wir irgendwas vergessen, was man anführen könnte? Wenn man Freunde hat, die Jura studiert haben, kann das einem manchmal als Normalsterblichen den Kopf explodieren lassen ...
Vermutlich kommt als nächstes Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht?
Hat irgendjemand noch Tipps, wie man mit der Sache weiter verfahren soll, mal abgesehn vom Umgang mit dem Mahnbescheid? Wie ist das denn bei anderen ausgegangen, falls es bei Leuten mit dem Fehlberechnungsfall durch Callando schon zu einem Ende kam?


----------



## Reducal (29 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



wincel schrieb:


> Vermutlich kommt als nächstes Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht?


Das glaube ich nicht und wenn ja, dann ist der Widerspruch durch Häckchensetzen wohl angebracht.



wincel schrieb:


> Hat irgendjemand noch Tipps, wie man mit der Sache weiter verfahren soll...


Da gibt es nur eines - abwarten, bis/ob der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid kommt.

Übrigens, wenn Nexnet die Sache nicht weiter betreut sondern nun Accumio dran ist, dann sagt das schon so einiges aus. Nexnet traue ich mehr zu als der Accumio, nach dem ich mit denen schon einige Streitgespräche führen durfte und die mEn keinen hinreichenden Backround haben.


----------



## knocker (7 November 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



clab schrieb:


> Hallo Christina,
> 
> Bitte melde Dich doch mal bei mir. Arbeite für die Sendung BIZZ und recherchiere zu Avanio. Bitte mail an die Adresse [.......] wie wir Dich am besten telefonisch erreichen können.
> Viele Grüße
> ...


Gerade kam ein Beitrag zu Avanio auf Kabel 1 bei BIZZ! Schön, dass nun doch mal ausführlich zu der Sache berichtet wird. 

Ich hab jetzt die Avanio-Sache schon seit längerem nicht mehr verfolgt und bin gerade seit Monaten mal wieder auf dieser Seite. Es wundert mich, dass das Ganze hier immer noch aktuell ist. Ich dachte, nexnet hätte damals allen Betroffenen mitgeteilt, dass wohl ein "Versehen" vorliegt und die Sache erledigt sei. So war es jedenfalls bei mir und vielen anderen. Warum geht es bei einigen nun weiter??


----------



## Neues Communitymitglied (8 November 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Tja, leider fallen so ein paar Doofe wie ich immer noch drauf rein (
Gestern kam sowohl Post von Callando (wie immer - bitte wenden Sie sich an avanio... noch nicht mal ihre Serienbriefe kriegen die hin - Sehr geehrter Herr Andreas. Bin weder männlich noch heiße ich Andreas), als auch von avanio:
Das übliche Schreiben und: Angebot von 9,00 € Erstattung aus Kulanzgründen. Bleibt eine Differenz von 31 € zzgl MwSt. 
Das kanns ja wohl nicht sein.
Werde noch ein Schreiben hinterher pfeffern.
Gruß
Christina.


----------



## chris_der_baer (17 November 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo zusammen,

uns ist der avanio-Posten auf unserer Telekom-Rechnung erst aufgefallen, als wir vor kurzem auf DSL gewechselt haben. Auf unser Schreiben mit Widerruf / Anfechtung / Kündigung kam heute ein Antwortschreiben, in dem Avanio auf seine AGB auf der Avanio-Homepage verweist und behauptet, es obliege UNS als IBC-Nutzer diese einzusehen - auch beim Abschluss einer Clubmitgliedschaft! Hier mein Antwortschreiben, in dem ich die meiner Meinung nach realitätsferne Rechtsauffassung der Avanio-Mitarbeiter zurechtzurücken versuche:

%%%%%%%%%

Ihr Schreiben vom 14. November 2006 - Abrechnung monatlicher Beträge für den „Avanio Internetzugang“ - Buchungskonto: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

wir nehmen hiermit Bezug auf Ihr Schreiben vom 14. November 2006. In diesem teilen Sie mit, dass es uns als Internet-by-Call-Nutzer obliegt, uns über die gültigen Tarife des ausgewählten Providers zu informieren und die entsprechenden AGB´s auf dessen homepage einzusehen.
Ergänzend zu unserem Fax / Schreiben vom 11. November 2006 sehen wir uns – auf Grund Ihrer offensichtlichen Unwissenheit bezüglich der Rechtslage in dieser Angelegenheit – zu folgender Ausführung veranlasst:

Die laut Ihrem Schreiben aus der einmaligen Einwahl über einen Ihrer avanio.net Community-Tarife resultierende Mitgliedschaft muss jedoch ausdrücklich vereinbart werden – allein die Einwahl bei einer Internet-by-Call-Nummer genügt hierfür nicht!
Etwaige Regelungen in Ihren AGB – welche uns bis zum heutigen Tage nicht vorgelegt wurden und wir auch nicht auf Ihrer homepage eingesehen haben – sind nicht wirksam einbezogen. Wir verweisen auf § 305 Abs. 2 BGB – hiernach muss der Unternehmer vor Vertragsabschluss – also vor der Einwahl – ausdrücklich auf seine AGB hinweisen, was jedoch bei Internet-by-Call-Verbindungen naturgemäß praktisch unmöglich ist.
Zwar ist in § 305a Nr. 2b) BGB für Telekommunikationsleistungen eine Ausnahme von diesem Erfordernis geregelt, dies gilt aber nur, wenn die „Telekommunikationsdienstleistung in einem Mal erbracht“ wird. Dies ist bei einer üblichen Internet-by-Call-Verbindung der Fall – nicht jedoch, wenn hieran wie bei der Einwahl über einen Ihrer avanio.net Community-Tarife eine Clubmitgliedschaft – also ein Dauerschuldverhältnis – gekoppelt ist. Damit sind Ihre AGB nicht über § 305 Nr. 2b) BGB erleichtert einbezogen und damit muss die Einbeziehung Ihrer AGB den normalen Regelungen gerecht werden. Dies bedeutet, dass wir als Nutzer vor dem Vertragsschluss ausdrücklich auf Ihre AGB hingewiesen hätten werden müssen und des Weiteren in zumutbarer Weise Kenntnis nehmen hätten können müssen.
Da beides nicht der Fall ist gibt es keinerlei Anspruchsgrundlage, auf die sich die von Ihnen geltend gemachten Forderungen stützen ließen. 

Wir fordern Sie daher erneut auf, die beiliegende Erklärung zur Vorlage bei der Deutschen Telekom zu unterzeichnen und uns zurückzusenden. Außerdem fordern wir Sie auf, die mit den Telekom-Rechnungen von Mai 2006 bis Oktober 2006 eingezogenen 50,76 Euro (ohne Mwst.) bzw. 58,88 EUR (inkl. Mwst) umgehend auf unser nachfolgend genanntes Konto zu überweisen:

Konto-Inhaber: xxxxxxxxxx
Konto-Nummer: xxxxxxxxxx
Institut: xxxxxxxxx (BLZ xxxxxxxxx)

Die von uns gesetzte Frist behält weiterhin ihre Gültigkeit. Sollten wir also bis zum 11. Dezember 2006 von Ihnen keine Bestätigung der vollen Rückerstattung (58,88€) erhalten haben und keinen Zahlungseingang verbuchen können werden wir einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid für die genannte Summe beantragen! Die aus der Mahnung entstehenden Kosten werden wir ebenfalls Ihnen anlasten.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


%%%%%%%%%

Sodele, müsste doch alles stimmen, oder? Und verständlich ist´s doch auch :sun: 
Besten Dank für Eure Meinungen,

chris_der_baer


----------



## Verärgerter (17 November 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Ich bin auch erst gestern, als ich meine erste DSL-Rechnung bekamm, darauf aufmerksam geworden das ich bei A..... Clubmitglied bin. Habe sofort deren Hotline angerufen und ihnen Mitgeteilt das ich den Betrag nicht bezahlen werde und auch schon bei der Telekom veranlasst habe das sie diesen Rechnungsposten streichen, daraufhin teilte mir die Dame mit das ich noch 2mal bezahlen müsste und dann das Geld wieder Als Gutschrift zurückbekomme. Ich erwiderte das sie von mir auf gar keinen Fall noch einen Cent bekommen und ich, wenn ich noch einmal eine Rechnung oder Mahnung von ihnen bekommen werde, den ganzen zu unrecht gezahlten Betrag zurückfordern werde, und zwar durch meinen Rechtsbeistand, da ich niemals mit ihnen einen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe und sie mir auch daher keinen abgeschlossenen Vertrag zeigen können.

Bin mal gespannt wie es jetzt weiter geht, hoffe das mir die Telekom jetzt nicht mein Anschluss sperrt, aber denke ich mal nicht, da ich ja die Gebühren für die Telekom alle bezahle und die Telekom bestimmt nicht für Fremdanbieter die Gebühren eintreibt.

Gruss, ein sehr Verärgerter


----------



## Captain Picard (17 November 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Verärgerter schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie es jetzt weiter geht, hoffe das mir die Telekom jetzt nicht mein Anschluss sperrt, aber denke ich mal nicht, da ich ja die Gebühren für die Telekom alle bezahle und die Telekom bestimmt nicht für Fremdanbieter die Gebühren eintreibt.


siehe 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=103518#post103518
TKV § 19 Sperre, Zahlungsverzug  gilt für Festnetzanschluß
danach sollte Sorge wegen Sperre  unbegründet sein


----------



## Unregistriert (21 November 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

zwei einschreiben mit ausführlichen rechtlichen begründungen, warum ein vertrag mit avanio nie zustandegekommen ist, blieben bei mir erfolglos. sie reagieren überhaupt nicht auf meine beweise, sondern schicken mir immer nur standart-pla-pla als antwort. das meine einmalige einwahl bei avanio zeitlich vor der einführung ihrer clubmitgliedschaften lag interessiert die gar nicht.
was könnte ich jetzt tun, um mein geld zurückzukriegen? ich habe mit anwalt gedroht, aber wie soll ich den bezahlen? 
macht es sinn strafanzeige zu stellen? hatte jemand schon erfolg damit?


----------



## Reducal (21 November 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Eine Anzeige bringt dir dein Geld auch nicht wieder. Du drohst mit Anwalt und kannst den nicht bezahlen - du schreibst rechtliche Abhandlungen und nennst das írrtümlich Beweise.  sieh´ zu, dass du zumindest nichts weiter bezahlen musst.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 November 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

das ist natürlich längst passiert. weitere forderungen von avanio gibt es nicht und ich bin nicht (mehr) mitglied.

ich habe in diesem forum oft gelesen, dass menschen erfolg hatten und ihr geld zurückerstattet bekommen haben, also habe ich mich an ihren schreiben orientiert. leider ist avanio anscheinend hartnäckiger geworden. 
obwohl ich mit paragraphen belegt habe (ist diese formulierung dir vielleicht recht?), dass ein vertrag nie zustande gekommen ist, behaupten die weiter "mit der einmaligen einwahl käme ein vertrag zustande". 
§ 305 Abs. 2 BGB: auf die AGB muss vor vertragsabschluss ausdrücklich hingewiesen werden.
obwohl ich schreibe, dass ich ihre dienstleistungen nicht in anspruch genommen habe, bedanken sie sich im nächsten brief dafür, dass ich ihre leistungen in anspruch genommen habe.
was soll denn das?

je mehr strafanziegen desto besser, denn dieses unternehmen [ edit]  und ist auch nocht so dreist uns weiter für dumm zu verkaufen, wenn wir den [ edit]  bemerkt haben. 
mich wundert, dass das nun schon eineinhalb jahre so läuft und deutschland es noch nicht geschafft hat, denen das handwerk zu legen.

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Unregistriert (22 November 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...
> ich habe in diesem forum oft gelesen, dass menschen erfolg hatten und ihr geld zurückerstattet bekommen haben,...



Ich hatte mit avanio vor einem Jahr das gleiche Problem. Irgendwann nach der zweiten Abbuchung gemerkt, auf dieses Forum gestoßen, Stunden lang gelesen und mich gefragt, was ich tun werde. Hatte erstmal nichts unternommen (Geld war eh weg, und die Aussicht es wieder zubekommen sah schlecht aus), bei der T-Com zu stornieren war schon lange zu spät. Also dachte ich abwarten, vielleicht hat sich die Sache durch den allgemeinen Wirbel auch so erledigt (für die Zukunft). Falsch gedacht. Dieses Frühjahr war wieder so ein Posten auf der Rechnung (obwohl ich mittlerweile DSL hatte).

Dieses mal stornierte ich bei der T-Com. Etwas später rief ich noch bei der Callando-Rechnungshotline an (weil es unter den ihren Rechnungsposten fällt), um denen zu sagen, das ich storniert habe. Der Typ war eigentlich auch ganz nett, wusste sofort bescheid und sagte, das er für mich kündigen würde (auf Grund meines Anrufes) - OK. Und den Betrag (von der letzten Rechnung) würde ich auf einer der nächsten Rechnungen gutgeschrieben bekommen (alles aus Kulanz natürlich), ich solle nicht stornieren. Ich sagte, dafür ist es zuspät, die T-Com hat schon abgebucht. Extra überweisen sollte ich auch nicht, sondern die Mahnung abwarten. Von mir aus.
Als ich sagte, dass vor knapp 6 Monaten auch schon abgebucht wurde, meinte er nach Überprüfung der Rechnungsnummer, dass ich das auch wiederbekomme. Daraufhin sagte ich, dass 2 Monate davor das erste Mal mit abgebucht wurde. Er sagte, das ist eigentlich schon zu lange her (das war mir bewusst), aber er wird es mit weitergeben. Soviel so gut.

Auf der (man beachte) nächsten T-Com-Rechnung war eine Gutschrift in Höhe von 3 Avaniobeträgen drauf, damit und so schnell hab ich eigentlich nicht gerechnet. Das Beste daran: auf die Mahnung für den nicht bezahlten 3. Betrag warte ich noch heute. Und bis jetzt sind meine Rechnungen auch Avanio-frei geblieben (Das bleibt hoffentlich auch so).
Allen noch Betroffenen viel Glück, und einfach erstmal bei Callando anrufen, vielleicht hilfts ja.
Und Danke für die vielen hilfreichen Beiträge.


----------



## avanio Opfer 1.000.200 (29 November 2006)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Das hab ich genauso probiert. Antwort kam sehr deutlich, nein es geht nicht ruckwirkend. Wenn man die Energie hat und versichert ist, sollte man klagen. Callando hat ein interessantes DSL Angebot im Moment, aufgrund der Erfahrung hier, sind die fuer mich tot.


----------



## Neues Communitymitglied (2 Januar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo,
hier mal ein update:
Auf mein erstes Schreiben an avanio erhielt ich das übliche BlaBla, allerdings mit dem Angebot, 9 EUR (von insgesamt 40 angemahnten) aus Kulanz zu erstatten. Diese hatte ich auch sofort auf der nächsten REchnung gut geschrieben.
Habe dann nochmal ein Schreiben geschickt..
Darauf antwortete avanio ebenfalls recht zügig mit dem Angebot, noch einmal 4,50 für die letzte Rechnung zu erstatten, falls ich den Beitrag nicht schon einbehalten hätte. Ansonsten sollte ich diesen noch nachzahlen (ist ja auch schon bekannt...). Ich hatte den Betrag allerdings durchaus einbehalten. Da ich keinen Bock habe, mich auch noch mit einem ungerechtfertigten Mahnverfahren auseinander zu setzen, hab ich die jetzt doch noch überwiesen und warte nun auf die Erstattung seitens avanio. 
Wahrscheinlich wird mein nächster Schritt sein, es mit einem Mahnbescheid zu versuchen. Tatsächlich eine Klage einzureichen scheint mir im Augenblick nicht so erfolgversprechend, kann ich ja auch immer noch tun.
Momentaner Stand also: von 40 EUR 9 EUR zurückerstattet, auf 4,50 warte ich noch.
Gruß
Christina


----------



## Wetke (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Habe gestern leider auch feststellen müssen, dass ich Mitglied bei Avanio bin. Hab dann erstmal die Hotline angerufen und sogar jemanden erreicht. Sie wollen mir die letzte Abbuchung erstatten und würden mich jetzt aus der Mitgliedschaft rausnehmen. Wie nett, dachte ich noch.
Hab dann mal gegooglet und jetzt natürlich einen sehr nachhaltigen Eindruck von dem Verein. Bei der Telekom habe ich die letzte Abbuchung stornieren lassen. Es reicht, dass Avanio so schon 45€ von mir eingezogen hat. 
Eine Mail hab ich an die auch noch geschrieben mit der Bitte um Rückerstattung der vollen 45€. Werden Sie wohl kaum machen. 
Aber es wundert mich, dass sie z.T. alles, dann immerhin 18€ und jetzt nur noch 9€ erstatten. Haben sie etwa inzwischen nicht mehr genug Mitglieder, denen sie jeden Monat das Geld abbuchen können um es dann den Beschwerden als "Kulanz" zurückzuzahlen?
Außerdem ist für die gesamte Abwicklung wie es scheint Frau [******] zuständig. Da frage ich mich: wie kann man diesen Job so lange machen und die "Kunden" über Jahre hinweg so schröpfen ohne Skrupel zu haben?

Vor allem würde es mich interessieren, was aus den in div. Foren angekündigen (Sammel)Klagen und Strafanzeigen geworden ist.


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Wetke schrieb:


> Vor allem würde es mich interessieren, was aus den in div. Foren angekündigen (Sammel)Klagen und Strafanzeigen geworden ist.


...das was du liest, nämlich nix!


----------



## auf-den-Leim-gegangen (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Ich bin Avanio auch auf den Leim gegangen. 

Hier im Forum wird als letzte Nummer des "Tread" 529 angezeigt. Mich würde SEHR interessieren, WER von Euch vielen Leidensgenossen hat wirklich eine Strafanzeige gegen avanio gemacht? Könntet Ihr Euch mal hier im Forum melden und sagen WANN das war?

Ich habe die Vermutung, daß  ENTWEDER kaum jemand dies getan hat (aber mit Jammern alleine kann man nichts bewirken...) ODER unser (Rechts-[?])Staat tut  zu wenig.

Oder welche Erklärung habt Ihr, daß nach  1 1/2  Jahren avanio noch immer weiter nach der gleichen Masche kassiert?


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



auf-den-Leim-gegangen schrieb:


> Mich würde SEHR interessieren, WER wirklich eine Strafanzeige gegen avanio gemacht? .... und sagen WANN das war?
> 
> Ich habe die Vermutung, daß ENTWEDER kaum jemand dies getan hat (aber mit Jammern alleine kann man nichts bewirken...) ODER unser (Rechts-[?])Staat tut zu wenig.


....ein hier vertretener Journalist hat rausgebracht, dass in Dresden (Sitz von Avanio) massenweise Anzeigen aufgelaufen sind und bearbeitet wurden. Das ging im August/September 2005 los und kleckerlesweise dürfte da heute noch einiges eingehen. Wenn du genaue Fragen hast, dann richte die doch an die STA Dresden, da wird dir geholfen.


----------



## Wetke (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo,

nach einigem Googeln habe ich ein Aktenzeichen gefunden und mich beim amtgericht Dresden informiert, da dort am 1.12. die Verhandlung weitergeführt werden sollte. In einem ersten Verfahren wurde Avanio dazu verdonnert einer Klägerin die Anwaltskosten etc. zu erstatten. Dagegen haben sie aber Berufung eingelegt, so dass es nicht rechtskräftig ist. 
Dieses Verfahren ist jetzt beim Landgericht in Dresden, aber wann es weiter geht, weiß ich nicht.
Habe am WE mit einer Bekannten (Polizistin) gesprochen, und sie hat nur gesagt, dass ich ruhig Strafanzeige stellen sollte. mir könne dadurch gar nichts passieren und selbst wenn ein Verfahren schon läuft, um so mehr Opfer sich melden, um so besser ist es. Werde es im Laufe der Woche also noch tun.


----------



## auf-den-Leim-gegangen (9 Januar 2007)

*Avanio*

Hmm, wenn ich so die Foren studiere, so finde ich zwar immer wieder mal den sehr allgemein gehaltenen Hinweis "es lägen über 100 Strafanzeigen vor", auch wird öfters auf das alte (noch nicht rechtskräftige) Urteil von August verwiesen. Viele Betroffene schreiben außerdem, was sie zu tun beabsichtigen. 

Doch was ich absolut vermisse, sind konkrete END-ERGEBNISSE  [etwa der Art "am x.x.2006 hatten meine Bemühungen Erfolg und avanio wurde zu xxxx verurteilt" oder "avanio wurden Tätigkeiten der bisherigen Art untersagt"].

Es gibt vielleicht zu viele Leute, die sich scheuen wegen "zu verschmerzenden 5,22 Euro" juristische Schritte einzuleiten. Und genau das lohnt sich für avanio.

Ich habe keine Ahnung wieviel Leute täglich über einen "Least-Cost-Router" (z.B. 'Smart Surver') ins INetz gehen. Aber damals, als avanio günstig schien, wurden fast ALLE (!)zu avanio geleitet. Millionen nutzen täglich das INet. Wenn damals nur 11.000 davon einen "Least-Cost-Router" benutzten  und 1000 inzwischen gemerkt haben, wie der Hase läuft, so bleiben noch immer 10.000 'Mitglieder', das macht 45.000 Euro jeden Monat für avanio. Aufs Jahr errechne ich dann 540.000 Euro.

Ja, Kleinvieh macht auch Mist, wird man sich wohl bei avanio denken. Vielleicht denkt man auch, solange die Kuh Milch gibt, soll man sie melken.


----------



## Fraudanalyst (9 Januar 2007)

*Avanio, Callando*



auf-den-Leim-gegangen schrieb:


> Doch was ich absolut vermisse, sind konkrete END-ERGEBNISSE [etwa der Art "am x.x.2006 hatten meine Bemühungen Erfolg und avanio *wurde zu xxxx verurteilt*" oder "avanio wurden Tätigkeiten der bisherigen Art untersagt"].


Es stellt sich die Frage, wer verurteilt werden soll, da es doch mindestens zwei Verantwortliche in der Sache gibt. Der eine ist wahrscheinlich nicht greifbar, da im Ausland und der andere will damit (nachweislich) nichts zu tun haben. Meinem Erachten nach hat sich die Dresdner StA bislang nicht dazu rumringen lassen, eine strafbare Handlung zu erkennen, da die Rechtfertigungsgründe der Betreiber wohl nicht ungewichtig sein dürften. Außerdem braucht es vor einer Verurteilung erstmal eine Klageerhebung (egal, wieviele Anzeigen bis dahin gehortet wurden). Letzteres dürfte wohl weder erfolgt, noch zu erwarten sein. Einen Deal zwischen StA und den Anwälten der Betreiber halte ich persönlich für am wahrscheinlichsten oder gar eine Einstellung aller Verfahren ohne weitere Konsequenzen.
Diese, meine Vermutung lässt sich ganz gut daran abmessen, dass es das Geschäftsmodell weiterhin gibt. Würden die verantwortlichen Entscheidungsträger ernsthaft die Sache beenden wollen, hätten sie es schon vor gut einem Jahr getan und dem Spiel einen Riegel vorgeschoben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Januar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

...und irgendwo zwischen Babenhausen und Hanau freut man sich über das gute Gelingen der Pläne...


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Januar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Und wohl eine im Ergebnis überflüssige Anzeige mehr. Nur diesesmal wird es vermutlich anstelle der zügigen Antwort "Der Täter konnte nicht ermittelt werden" heißen verjährt, verstaubt oder vergessen. Zu Verantworten hat das meiner Meinung nach die Politik. Die Sache ist für mich ebenso unfassbar wie Telefonwerbung, die ja offiziell keine ist. Wenn das mit der Enerienetzregulierung so läuft wie mit den Telefonnetzen...
Naja, habe damals nicht gezahlt und seit nem Jahr ist auch mit dem Mahnungsquatsch Ruhe. Eine offizielle Legalitätsbegündung hätte ich trotzdem gerne.
Ein PW-Lehrer hat mal auf unsere Bitte hin gesagt: "unsere Gesetze können wir nicht durchnehmen, die sind viel zu umfangreich und kompliziert. Wer sich dafür interessiert könne ja im Anschluss Jura studieren" (hab ich nicht gemacht).


----------



## Wetke (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Was mich auch in diesem Zusammenhang wundert ist, dass es von Web.de kein offizielles Statement zu dem Fall gibt.
Immerhin ist doch ein Großteil der Betroffenen  über den von Web.de angebotenen SmartSurfer in die Mitgliedschaftsfalle geraten.


----------



## Reducal (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Wetke schrieb:


> offizielles Statement zu dem Fall


...wer soll denn das abgeben? So besonders wichtig ist der Fall ja nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

@reducal:
was heißt denn da "so besonders wichtig ist der Fall ja nun auch wieder nicht"? Da frag ich mich um ehrlich zu sein, auf welcher Seite Du stehst.
Wed.de war immerhin der Dienstleister, durch den ettliche Kunden zu der Mitgliedschaft bei Avanio kamen. 
Und klar kann sich jedes ungewollte Mitglied sagen: okay, avanio erstattet mir Summe X (die aber ja nie die kompletten kosten deckt und es abzuwarten bleibt, wann/ob das Geld kommt). Aber wenn sich jeder mit ein paar € zufrieden gibt, bleibt Avanio der Gewinn dieser Situation und das kann es doch wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## Bash-T (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Dass es kein offizielles Statement gibt, finde ich einleuchtend - wie soll das auch aussehen? Web.de veröffentlicht eine Pressemitteilung über die Geschäftsgebahren von Avanio? Ich glaube, das kann man nicht erwarten. Allerdings zeigt sich Web.de durchaus auskunftsfreudig, wenn man sich an den Kundenservice wendet. Hier bekommt man mitgeteilt, dass Avanio sofort wieder aus dem Smartsurfer entfernt wurde, als bekannt wurde, dass Avanio diese Gebühren verlangt. Dies impliziert, dass Avanio Web.de nix von diesen Gebühren gesagt hat, als sie ihren Tarif für die Aufnahme in den Smartsurfer meldeten. Und schaut man sich z.B. die Beiträge in c't TV oder Bizz an, dann müssen diese Redakteure auch Informationen von Web.de bekommen haben.


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Bash-T schrieb:


> Dass es kein offizielles Statement gibt, finde ich einleuchtend - wie soll das auch aussehen? Web.de veröffentlicht eine Pressemitteilung über die Geschäftsgebahren von Avanio? Ich glaube, das kann man nicht erwarten.


Das könnte für web.de sogar schwer ins  Auge gehen sich dazu zu äußern, da es, 
soweit mir bekannt, keine  strafrechtliche  Bewertung dazu gibt. 
Findige Anwälte würden sich da mit Sicherheit draufstürzen, um entsprechendes
 "rauszuholen". Damit wäre es sogar kontraproduktiv. Deutschland ist nun mal 
das Paradies der Abmahnanwälte. Geschäftsmethoden, seien sie auch noch so 
kritikwürdig, werden von anderen Unternehmen niemals öffentlich kommentiert. 
Das ist Sache der Presse und der Öffentlichkeit (z.b.  hier im Forum)


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> @reducal:
> Da frag ich mich um ehrlich zu sein, auf welcher Seite Du stehst.


Nicht jeder kann mit Reducals in Jahren der aktivsten Mitarbeit hier gewonnenem strohtrockenen Realitätssinn gleich etwas anfangen...


> Web.de war immerhin der Dienstleister, durch den etliche Kunden zu der Mitgliedschaft bei Avanio kamen.


Web.de war Anbieter einer Software, die von innovativen Firmen ausgenutzt wurde. Würdest Du web.de etwa Vorwürfe machen wollen, wenn die - sagen wir mal - Bannerlinks zu illegalen Dialern auf ihrem Portal haben? Na, Du bist mir aber einer. Glaubst wohl auch noch, Rechtsstaatlichkeit hätte was mit "Gerechtigkeit" zu tun (ich hoffe, Du kannst mit meiner in Jahren der aktivsten Mitarbeit gewonnenen ausgeprägten Ironie etwas anfangen) 


> Und klar kann sich jedes ungewollte Mitglied sagen: okay, avanio erstattet mir Summe X (die aber ja nie die kompletten kosten deckt und es abzuwarten bleibt, wann/ob das Geld kommt). Aber wenn sich jeder mit ein paar € zufrieden gibt, bleibt Avanio der Gewinn dieser Situation und das kann es doch wirklich nicht sein.


Das ist es aber. Die wenigsten sehen irgendeinen Sinn darin, einer Sache weiter nachzugehen, wenn für sie kein Schaden entsteht. Auch das ist eine Erfahrung, die man hier machen muss und eine Realität, die akzeptieren zu müssen mir selbst übrigens fast den Verstand kostet...

Was avanio und seine Hintermänner sich da ausgeheckt haben, ist nicht unbedeutend (hier widerspreche ich Reducal), weil es genauso ein Zeichen dafür ist, wie pervertiert unsere Gesellschaft ist wie in Brasilien feiernde Funktionäre oder schmierende deutsche Firmen, die Tausende von Arbeitsplätzen ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken über die Klinge springen lassen, wenn es sich nicht mehr "ren(di)tiert". Hier verweise ich auf die Signatur von "Captain Picard".





> "Das kann doch nicht sein, dass der Bürger, der sich gesetzmäßig verhält, sich wie ein Idiot vorkommen muss." (Roman Herzog)


 Er muss sich nicht so vorkommen, er ist es.
...und der Rest ist Seligenstadt...


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3(Waldi und die Einzelfälle)*

Ein sauberer Anwalt und die reichlichen Einzelfälle:

http://www.stiftung-warentest.de/online/computer_telefon/meldung/1499789/1499789.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



> Schreiben Sie sofort per Einschreiben mit Rückschein an avanio.net, Funsurf24 GmbH, Postfach 50 01 61, 01031 Dresden und teilen Sie mit, dass Sie jetzt erst die avanio-Gebühren in den Telefonrechnungen ab September 2005 entdeckt haben.


Funsurf24?
Hab ich glatt überlesen bisher
http://www.teltarif.de/forum/s18304/54-1.html
Hat sich erledigt.

Amtsgericht München 2.8.2005
Magnet 79. V V GmbH --> Dresden als "avanio Beteiligungsgesellschaft mbH"
muss irgendwann umbenannt worden sein.
HRB ist und bleibt gleich 
http://www.avanio.net/impressum.htm

Der Rechtsanwalt? Ach... :stumm:
A long, long time ago...


----------



## chris_hn (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo, auch ich bin von den ........ aufs Kreuz gelegt worden. Habe denen einen Brief (Einschreiben) an die FunSurf GmbH geschickt (28.12.06) aber noch keine Antwort erhalten. Mittlerweile habe ich DSL. also sind die kein Thema mehr für mich. 
Da ich wohl kaum eine Antwort erwarten kann, habe ich mir überlegt, über deren Vorwahl (01075) solange mit meiner Freundin im Ausland zu telefonieren , bis ich die 60 Euro reinhabe. Die Telekom hat kein Lastschrifteinzug mehr, also überweise ich immer mit dem Hinweis "außer Avanio".

Wenn die dann Mahnungen schicken und ich nicht reagieren würde, was kann dann passieren? Machen die V...... wegen 60 Euro eine Anzeige?

Könnte das ja vor Gericht gegen rechnen, oder was meint Ihr?

_Wort komplett editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## auf-den-Leim-gegangen (2 Februar 2007)

*AW: Avanio  /  01075 Telecom*

@  Chris_hn

Hmm, ich weiß nicht, das mit dem Telefonieren halt ich nicht für so gut.  
a) man muß sehr lange telefonieren, bis man auf 60 Euro kommt ...
b) ist 01075 Telecom  der richtige Ansprechpartner ??
(Mir, wie auch sehr vielen andern, schickten sie ein Standardschreiben, man möge sich an 'avanio' wenden)

Als juristischer Laie kann ich und darf ich keine rechtlichen Ratschläge geben. Doch ich darf berichten, was ich denke und was ich selbst getan habe.

Wenn ich im (deutschen) Geschäft ABC ein nicht funktionierendes Gerät aus Fernost kaufe, das über Importeur und Großhändler zu ABC gekommen ist, dann ist MEIN Ansprechpartner ABC. (Wie sollte ich auch bei dem fernöstlichen Hersteller meine Garantierechte durchsetzen) - So ist das rechtlich vorgesehen!

Wenn ich bei der Deutschen Telekom AG mein Geld abliefere für eine (äußerst fragliche) Dienstleistung, die über 01075 Telecom  von  'avanio' gekommen ist, sollte man sich wohl zunächst mit der Deutschen Telekom AG in Verbindung setzen; das hab ich Ende Dezember getan. Trotz wiederholter Erinnerung an mein Schreiben liegt leider bislang GAR KEINE Antwort vor.  Deshalb hab ich einen Termin gesetzt und werde, falls dieser ergebnislos überschritten wird, rechtliche Schritte einleiten.

Selbverständlich ist es richtig, auch ein Schreiben an 'avanio' zu senden, mit dem Hinweis, daß KEINE Mitgliedschaft besteht und zu keiner Zeit eine Mitgliedschaft zustande gekommen ist. 

Das wird ebenfalls mit einem vorgedruckten Standardschreiben beantwortet und zuweilen werden 1 oder 2 Monatsbeträge (aber stets nur ein Teil des überwiesenen Geldes) gut geschrieben)


----------



## Greenhorn (9 Februar 2007)

*AW: Avanio  /  01075 Telecom*



auf-den-Leim-gegangen schrieb:


> b) ist 01075 Telecom  der richtige Ansprechpartner ??
> (Mir, wie auch sehr vielen andern, schickten sie ein Standardschreiben, man möge sich an 'avanio' wenden)


Die 01075 Telecom GmbH ist die Nachfolgefirma der callando Telecom GmbH und für die Abrechnung für avanio zuständig. Da sie ... nicht avanio! ... mit Adresse und Tel.nr. auf der Telefonrechnung stehen, sind sie auch der Ansprechpartner und für die Weiterleitung von Widersprüchen etc zuständig. Punkt.

Noch wichtig!: 
Auf keinen Fall diese ganzen "Telecoms" (gibt es mittlerweile jede Menge ...) mit der Deutschen Telekom AG (mit "*k*"!) verwechseln!
Ist manchmal etwas verwirrend ...


----------



## auf-den-Leim-Gegangen (9 Februar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

richtig, laut Dt.Tele_K_om-Rechnung ist die "01075-Tele_C_om AG" der Ansprechpartner.
Ich erhielt auf meine Beschwerde bei "01075 Tele_C_om"  die Antwort, sie seien nicht zuständig, man möge sich an avanio wenden. (vorgedrucktes Standardschreiben, auch die Unterschrift ist vorgedruckt; man weiß bei "01075 Telecom" genau Bescheid; auch bei Tele_K_om kennt man sich gut aus mit dem Unterschied, daß es trotz gesetztem Termin, zu gar keiner Antwort führt)

Den Rest lasse ich jetzt meinen Rechtsanwalt durchführen. (Klage gegen A.; anders sieht man sein Geld nie wieder)


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hi,
auch ich ein Opfer...  Ich hatte im Spätsommer Strafanzeige gegen Avanio und Callando wegen gemeinschaftlich begangenen Betruges erstattet. Dann war ich längere Zeit im Krankenhaus und hab so die letzten Entwicklungen verpasst. 

Mich wundert, dass die zuständige StA Dresden trotz vieler Strafanzeigen bisher offenbar immer noch nicht aktiv geworden ist....

Eber


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Februar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Jedenfalls:
es ist fruchtlos, sich von Callando an Avanio und zurück und offenbar jetzt noch an einen Dritten verweisen zu lassen, weil der jeweils Angeschriebene immer "in schöner Unschuld" auf die anderen verweist... Wie im Karussell...

Strafanzeige hab ich deshalb an alle zusammen "wegen gemeinschaftlichen Betruges" erstattet. Dann können sie sich vor Gericht selber auseinander klamüsern...
Eber


----------



## Reducal (15 Februar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Eber schrieb:


> Dann können sie sich vor Gericht selber auseinander klamüsern...


Dass es so weit kommt, kann getrost bezweifelt werden. Da ist mMn schon längst ein Riesenei drübergehaun worden.


----------



## auch-aufden-Leim-gegangen (16 Februar 2007)

*Avanio, funsurf24, 01075 Telecom, Callando und Co.*

Auch ich bin oben genannten auf den Leim gegangen. Aber im Gegensatz zu meinem Vorredner  Reducal (#551) bin ich der Auffassung, daß es RICHTIG ist, Strafanzeige zu stellen.

Möglich, daß die Staatsanwaltschaft bei einer einzigen Anzeige wegen der Unbedeutsamkeit des Betrages von 4,50 Euro das Verfahren sang- und klanglos  einstellt.

Aber wie sieht es aus, wenn es um einen [..........] geht? Hat schon irgend jemand in den Juristen in Dresden folgendes vorgerechnet???

Nach der jährlich durchgeführten ARD/ZDF-Online-Studie waren 2005  37,5 Millionen Erwachsene in Deutschland 'oneline'. Nehmen wir rein hypothetisch an, daß hiervon sich nur jeder Tausendste Teilnehmer über einen 'Least-Cost-Router' ins Internet einwählen ließ, so wurden zu jener Zeit, da 'Avanio' der billigste Anbieter zu sein schien, ganz automatisch  37.500 Tausend Telefonnummern von 'avanio' gewonnen, deren Besitzern man eine "Mitgliedschaft" unterzuschieben versuchte.
Nehmen wir weiter an, daß bislang über 7.000 Leute dem Gebühreneinzug widersprochen haben, so bleiben rund 30.000 Zahler. Hieraus errechne ich für 'avanio' Jahreseinnahmen von  30.000 x 12 x 4,50 Euro, das macht 1.620.000 Euro; in Worten  "eins-Komma-sechs Millionen"!

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, funsurf24, 01075 Telecom, Callando und Co.*



auch-aufden-Leim-gegangen schrieb:


> Auch ich bin oben genannten auf den Leim gegangen. Aber im Gegensatz zu meinem Vorredner  Reducal (#551) bin ich der Auffassung, daß es RICHTIG ist, Strafanzeige zu stellen.


Dass es falsch wäre, habe ich nicht geschrieben. Nur kann man sich lebhaft vorstellen, dass die StA Dresden sich in dieser Sache beriets eine abschließende Meinung gebildet hat, zumal das Problem nun schon anderthalb Jahre andauert. Insofern würde ich den Sinn einer Anzeige und deren Erfolgsaussichten bezweifeln.


----------



## auch-aufden-Leim-gegangen (17 Februar 2007)

*Avanio, funsurf24, 01075 Telecom, Callando und Co.*

Nun, da ich kein Jurist bin, wäre es für mich interessant zu erfahren, unter welchen Umständen die Staatsanwaltschaft ein Verfahren von gesetzeswegen einleiten MUSS und wann es ihr gestattet ist, einen Strafantrag sang- und klanglos abzulehnen oder ein schon laufendes Verfahren einzustellen.

Gibt's im Forum einen Fachmann, der antworten könnte?


----------



## peter1304 (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

@ auf dem leim gegangen

och die gibt es hier schon.
leider hat der gesetzgeber eine rechliche-beratung verboten.
sollte doch mal so eine beratung durch die ADM. übersehen werden,gibt es für das forum richtigen großen ärger und das wollen wir doch alle nicht. oder???
gruß aus berlin
peter


----------



## dvill (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Zum Theme eine Pressemitteilung der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen.


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



			
				VZ  Sachsen schrieb:
			
		

> Im Herbst 2005 beklagten sich erstmals Verbraucher über
> Beträge von 4,50 Euro (netto) für einen „avanio Internetzugang“ auf ihrer
> Telefonrechnung, die sie sich nicht erklären konnten.


das erste Posting hier im September 2005 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=113404#post113404


----------



## Greenhorn (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Noch genauer: Die berüchtigte Änderung in den avanio-AGB war am 2. August 2005 (steht auch in dem zitierten Artikel von T. Capangil)


----------



## jupp11 (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Greenhorn schrieb:


> Noch genauer: Die berüchtigte Änderung in den avanio-AGB war am 2. August 2005 (steht auch in dem zitierten Artikel von T. Capangil)


teltarif hat   zwei Wochen später zum ersten Mal  darüber berichtet
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2005/kw33/s18244.html


> Schmalband-Anbieter überraschte Nutzer mit *grundgebührpflichtigen* Tarifen 	 *16.08.2005 *


in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung  bei solch neuen "Geschäftsmodellen"   tritt  eine  gewisse 
Verzögerungsszeit   zwangsläufig auf.
Wobei die Überraschung unfreiwillig war. Soweit mir bekannt,  hat sich kein User 
aus freien Stücken und eigener Entscheidung eingewählt, sondern durch 
Smartsurfer ohne  Wissen gelenkt.


----------



## Bash-T (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Laut einem neueren Artikel auf teltarif.de wurde die Grundgebühr schon im Juni 05 eingeführt, ohne dass irgendwer was mitbekommen hat, so berichten wohl Nutzer des Smartsurfers an Web.de. Weiter gibt Web.de an, den Tarif aus dem Smartsurfer entfernt zu haben, sobald man von den Grundgebühren Wind bekommen hat. Ähnlich war es bei anderen LCRs, deren Nutzer genauso betroffen waren, wie man z.B. im Oleco-Forum nachlesen kann.


----------



## jupp11 (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Bash-T schrieb:


> Laut einem neueren Artikel auf teltarif.de wurde die Grundgebühr schon im Juni 05 eingeführt, ohne dass irgendwer was mitbekommen hat, so berichten wohl Nutzer des Smartsurfers an Web.de. Weiter gibt Web.de an, den Tarif aus dem Smartsurfer entfernt zu haben, sobald man von den Grundgebühren Wind bekommen hat. Ähnlich war es bei anderen LCRs, deren Nutzer genauso betroffen waren, wie man z.B. im Oleco-Forum nachlesen kann.





			
				teltarif schrieb:
			
		

> Im Nachhinein - so die Pressesprecherin weiter - habe web.de von
> Internetnutzern erfahren, dass avanio offenbar schon im Juni 2005 seine AGB
> geändert und solche Clubmitgliedschaften eingeführt hatte.
> 
> ...


das muß man dreimal lesen  und versteht es dann  immer noch nicht ganz...


----------



## auch-aufden-Leim-gegangen (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

@ Peter 1304

"leider hat der gesetzgeber eine rechliche-beratung verboten."

Ja, ist mir bekannt. Ich hätte die Antwort allerdings nicht als eine Beratung angesehen, 
sondern als eine Information. Die Frage ergab sich eben aus dem vorangegangenen Betrag,
 in welchem der Halbsatz vorkam "dass die StA Dresden sich in dieser Sache bereits eine abschließende Meinung gebildet hat" 

"sollte doch mal so eine beratung durch die ADM. übersehen werden,gibt es für das forum richtigen großen ärger und das wollen wir doch alle nicht. oder???"

nein, da bin ich ganz der gleichen Meinung, das wollen wir nicht. Es wäre sehr bedauerlich, 
wenn diese Forum Schaden nehmen würde.


----------



## Greenhorn (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Und noch einmal!:  Die "Mitgliedschaft" hängt NICHT mit irgendwelchen LCRs zusammen. Deswegen hat auch web.de damit nix zu tun. -> mein Posting vom 23.08.2006:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=162322#post162322

Ich hab mich schon im Juli 2005 nicht bei avanio eingewählt (davor weiß ich nicht); danach eh nicht, da ich das tolle avanio-"Geschäftsmodell" schon kannte und dementsprechend darauf geachtet hatte, ob sich die bewußte Nummer nicht doch in meinen Smartsurfer "verirrt". Und dann fand sich der "Mitgliedsbeitrag" plötzlich auf der Telefonrechnung vom 14.10.05 ...   

Macht euch bitte doch einfach mal die Mühe, in eurem Bekanntenkreis nachzufragen, ob noch jemand bislang unbewußt "Mitglied" in der avanio-"Community" geworden ist ... einfach, um mal ein ungefähres Bild von dem Ausmaß der Geschichte zu bekommen ... Es spielt wie gesagt, offensichtlich KEINE ROLLE, ob dabei ein LCR eingesetzt wurde.


----------



## Bash-T (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



jupp11 schrieb:


> das muß man dreimal lesen  und versteht es dann  immer noch nicht ganz...


Das ist wahrscheinlich das Erfolgsgeheimnis dieses Geschäftsmodells: Es ist so kompliziert, dass es Otto Normalverbraucher nicht versteht und dann lieber mal die Füße stillhält, bevor er sich vielleicht gegen etwas wehrt, was er selbst zu verantworten hat.

Die Funktionsweise des Geschäftsmodells könnte man, etwas einfacher verständlich, so beschreiben: Du bietest ein Produkt an und jeder, der es kauft, wird Mitglied in einem Verein, wobei diese Mitgliedschaft kostenlos ist. So sammelst Du über ein paar Wochen fleißig Vereinsmitglieder und dann veröffentlichst Du im Bundesanzeiger die Mitteilung, dass die Mitgliedschaft in Deinem Verein jetzt kostenpflichtig wird, aber jedes Vereinamitglied dafür auch ein paar SMS verschicken darfst.

Ich hoffe, das war jetzt verständlich. :roll:


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Februar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Ich habe mit der Staatsanwaltschaft in Pirna telefoniert. Dorthin kann man die Anzeige gegen avanio wegen Betrugs hinschicken. Alles ist kostenfrei.
Staatsanwaltschaft Pirna
Schloßstraße 7
01796 Pirna.


----------



## Reducal (20 Februar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Pirna ... Dorthin kann man die Anzeige gegen avanio wegen Betrugs hinschicken.


Man kann die an jede StA schicken, doch nur die in Dresden (und evtl. Wiesbaden) sind zuständig. Das bedeutet, der Fall wird entsprechend geprüft und eingestellt oder geprüft und weiter gereicht.


----------



## Wembley (21 Februar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Jetzt auch ein Bericht auf teltarif.de: Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt gegen avanio

http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2007/kw08/s25013.html 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Februar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2007/kw08/s25013.html


> Der Staatsanwalt der Zweigestelle Pirna hat nach eigenen Angaben mehr als 300 Anzeigen aus dem gesamten Bundesgebiet gegen den Anbieter gesammelt.


sieht wohl doch so aus als ob Pirna zuständig ist oder zumindest involviert ist..


----------



## Trident (25 Februar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Moin.
Es reißt nicht ab.
Selbst wenn ich wie die alte Fassenacht hinterherkomme: ich hätte es vielleicht gar nicht gemerkt, wenn auf der Telekom-Januar-Rechnung nicht plötzlich Online-Kosten in doppelter Höhe aufgetaucht wären, wie tatsächlich angefallen. 9 Euro + MwSt von 01075 Telecom GmbH machte dann stutzig.
Deppischerweise hab' ich die auch noch bezahlt (wozu hat man denn keine Bankeinzugsermächtigung ?), aber an die Telekom (mit dem "k") schon gleich mal eine Vorbehaltszahlungsklausel gefaxt - worauf die aber nicht geantwortet hat.
Dann hab' ich die 01075 Telecom mehrfach angemailt und ihr versucht, mitzuteilen, dass nicht ich sondern sie der Vertragspartner von aviano sei und die Sache auch bitte regeln solle 
(wie das Urteil des AG Dresden (AZ 113 C 0683/06) ausführt. Anscheinend ist diese Sache aber noch nicht rechtskräftig, wenn ich richtig verstanden habe - hat jemand Infos über den Stand der Berufung ?).
Stattdesen Abwimmeln unter Hinweis auf "weiß nix und tu nix".
10 x 4,50 Euronen haben sie abgezweigt und 1x 9,- Euronen, mit MwSt 62,64.
Nun stellt sich die Frage, ob ich so keck sein soll wie die und meine Beträge über die Telekom (die große mit dem "k") wieder zurückbuche - die Einspruchsfrist ist ja eigentlich vorbei, aber ein Vertrag liegt auch nicht vor.
Damit wäre ich prinzipiell im Recht. Die Nachweise über die Abbuchung habe ich vollständig.
Nicht ganz einfach. Was meint Ihr ?


----------



## Der Jurist (25 Februar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

@ Trident

Wir dürfen hier nichts meinen, weil dies vom Rechtsberatungsgesetz nicht gerne gesehen würde bzw. danach schlicht verboten ist.
Den einzigen Rat, den Du hier bekommen kannst, hol Dir den Rechtsrat von dem der ihn Dir im Einzelfall geben darf.
Hier kann Du nur Berichte über das jeweilige, eigene Verhalten finden - das ist zulässig- auch wenn man daraus Schlüsse auf die Rechtslage ziehen kann.

PS: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------



## Trident (27 Februar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Gut.
Sind Mitteilungen über den Stand eines Berufungsverfahrens auch verboten?
Falls ja, woher bekomme ich eine entsprechende Info?
Merci.


----------



## Der Jurist (27 Februar 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Trident schrieb:


> Gut.
> Sind Mitteilungen über den Stand eines Berufungsverfahrens auch verboten?
> Falls ja, woher bekomme ich eine entsprechende Info?
> Merci.


Berichte über Verfahren sind nur dann verboten, wenn Du aus den Akten veröffentlichst, Nacherzählungen nicht.


----------



## CreeTar (9 Juni 2007)

*[ edit]  durch Vertragsänderung? Callando*

Ich habe am 01.06.2007 eine Rechnung von Callando Internet GmbH
bekommen über 5.95 EUR für eine _"Grundgebühr callandoDSL Flatrate"_.
Auf meine Nachfrage was das denn soll bekam ich die folgende Antwort:

_"Sie bestellten im August 2004 einen callandoDSL time 1 Tarif bei uns. Diesen haben wir Ihnen 

umgehend zur Verfügung gestellt. Seither stehen Sie in einem Vertragsverhältnis mit uns.

Am 07. Mai diesen Jahres erhielten Sie eine Infomail von uns, in der wir eine Tarifanpassung 
zum Monat Juni bekannt gaben. Mit Erhalt dieser Mail blieb ausreichend Zeit dieser Anpassung 
zu widersprechen.
Da uns kein Widerspruch von Ihnen vorliegt, wurde Ihr Tarif zu Juni gebührenpflichtig.
Wenn Sie von dem Vertrag zurücktreten möchten, senden Sie uns bitte schriftlich per Post oder 
Fax eine Küdnigung."_


Das ist auch so richtig, ich hatte einen Call-by-Call-DSL Tarif ohne monatliche Grundkosten
damals, allerdings habe ich niemals eine Infomail erhalten, ist es rechtmäßig einfach einen
"neuen" Vertrag mit mir einzugehen ohne meine ausdrückliche Bestätigung?

Daraufhin habe ich natürlich sofort den Vertrag kündigen wollen, bekam aber dann folgendes
zu hören:
_"Ihr Schreiben haben wir dankend erhalten. Gemäß Ihrem Wunsch haben wir Ihre Kündigung für
folgendes Produkt anerkannt:
callandoDSL time 1 Verbindungsgebühren
Wir bestätigen Ihnen die Kündigung des Dienstes zum 31.08.2007."_

Muss ich jetzt solange die Grundgebühr für etwas bezahlen was ich gar nicht bestellt habe?
Ich habe nicht einmal Zugangsdaten für den o.g. Anschluss erhalten.

Ein weiteres Problem ist, das obige Rechnung von einem Konto abgebucht werden sollte, was so
gar nicht mehr existiert, deshalb hat man mir gestern eine "Rücklastschrift" geschickt
mit 5,95 EUR Rechnungsbetrag + 15 EUR Rücklastgebühren und zusätzlich wurde ich auf Rechnungs-
zahler gestellt was 2.50 EUR pro Rechnung zusätzlich verursacht. Das Ganze mit einem Zahlungsziel von sieben Tagen!

Irgendwie fühle ich mich hier vollkommen verarscht. 

Was habe ich denn noch für Optionen?

Chronologie:

??.08.2004 Vertrag über Call-by-Call-DSL Tarif (ohne monatl. Grundgebühr)

07.05.2007 Angebliche Info-Mail über Änderung des Vertrags

01.06.2007 Rechnungsstellung über monatliche Grundgebühr für DSL-Flatrate

08.06.2007 Rücklastschrift inkl. 15,00 EUR Mahngebühren


----------



## Reducal (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: [ edit]  durch Vertragsänderung? Callando*



CreeTar schrieb:


> Was habe ich denn noch für Optionen?


Lange Rede kurzer Sinn - du sollst gerade verar.... werden!

Wenn man sich nun in dieser Situation tot stellen würde und auf gar nichts reagiert, steht man am Ende womöglich am besten da. Soll der Anbieter doch mal Klagen. Stellt sich dann aber die Frage, wer ist der Anbieter überhaupt? Gibt es die Firma eigentlich noch oder entspringt diese neue Forderung einem überlieferten Wirrwarr an höchst zweifelhaften Geschäftsbedingungen. Daran kann auch das wahrscheinlich demnächst eingeschaltete Inkassounternehmen nicht ändern.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Juni 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

@ Reducal   und  @ CreeTar

Einerseits
""Gibt es die Firma eigentlich noch oder entspringt diese neue Forderung einem überlieferten Wirrwarr an höchst zweifelhaften Geschäftsbedingungen.""
andererseits
so denke ich, sind die Unterlagen bei CreeTar selbt ganz bestimmt vollständig und "sicher" hat er noch eine Kopie des Schreibens, das er seinerzeit schon innerhalb von 8 Tagen nach "Vertragsabschluß" mit der Kündigung dort hin schickte. Daß bei dem Wirrwar, das dort nicht auffindbar ist, dafür  kann CreeTar gar nichts. Immerhin kann er die Kopie vorlegen. 

Auch hier heißt es: Wie man in den Wald ruft, so komm es zurück. Wer mit krummen Methoden arbeitet, brauch sich nicht zu wundern, wenn er ebenso bedient wird.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juni 2007)

*Callando, Umstellung von 0€-Tarif in Flatrate*

Ich habe von callando in den letzten Tagen ebenfalls eine Abbuchung auf meinem Girokonto gehabt, 5,95€ waren es. Ich hatte irgendwann in 2004 oder 2005 bei denen so einen 0€-Tarif abgeschlossen. Eine Mail habe ich von denen im Mai nicht bekommen, von einer "Vertragsumstellung" wusste ich also gar nichts.

Ich schrieb denen, dass die mir die Abbuchung erklaeren sollten, da ich keine Rechnung und keine Nachricht hatte, also schlicht keine Ahnung, wo die Kosten entstanden sein sollen.

Deren Antwort (gekuerzt und anonymisiert):
--
Sehr geehrter XXX, da Sie der Tarifumstellung nicht innerhalb von 4 Wochen nach Zugang der Information (07.05.2007) widersprochen haben, wurde Ihr Vertrag gemäß der Ankündigung auf eine Flatrate zu 5,95 EUR umgestellt.

Die Berechnung ist daher absolut korrekt.

Sollten Sie diesen Tarif nicht wünschen, so reichen Sie uns bitte eine ordentliche schrifltiche Kündigung per Post oder Fax ein. Wir benötigen Ihre Unterschrift)
--
Das sehe ich anders. Erstens bin ich ueberzeugt davon, dass ich einer solchen Aenderung zustimmen muesste - habe ich definitiv nicht - denn eine solche eindeutig zu meinem Nachteil greifende Aenderung kann nicht stillschweigend gelten (oder taeusche ich mich da?). Zweitens habe ich wie erwaehnt diese Nachricht nie bekommen. Ein Widerrufsrecht kann ja erst ab dem Zeitpunkt gelten, zu dem ich Kenntnis haben kann, daher habe ich flugs per E-Mail widersprochen. Mal sehen, was da nachkommt. Vielleicht muss ich mich mal an einen Verbraucherschuetzer meines Vertrauens wenden.

Vielleicht waere es wirklich am schlauesten gewesen, einfach die Lastschrift zurueckgehen zu lassen und "es darauf ankommen zu lassen", aber damit kann man sich unnoetigen Aerger machen.

Wenn ich etwas herausbekomme, werde ich Bescheid geben.
Gruß
Bert


----------



## grinsebaer (17 Juni 2007)

*AW: Callando, Umstellung von 0€-Tarif in Flatrate*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe von callando in den letzten Tagen ebenfalls eine Abbuchung auf meinem Girokonto gehabt, 5,95€ waren es.
> ...
> Erstens bin ich ueberzeugt davon, dass ich einer solchen Aenderung zustimmen muesste - habe ich definitiv nicht - denn eine solche eindeutig zu meinem Nachteil greifende Aenderung kann nicht stillschweigend gelten (oder taeusche ich mich da?).



Grundsätzlich ist es möglich, zu vereinbaren, dass Schweigen eine Zustimmung darstellt. Die aktuellen AGB von Callando sehen so etwas auch vor.

Allerdings stinkt die ganze Angelegenheit ziemlich, und zumindest in dem Fall, den ich gesehen habe, ist die Änderung m.E. unwirksam - siehe insbesondere Punkte 3., 4. und 6. [Die Ausführungen basieren auf den aktuellen AGB; interessant wären natürlich auch die zum Vertragsschluss gültigen, da diese ja die für den jeweiligen Vertrag relevanten sind]:

1. Der Hinweis auf das Kündigungsrecht in der Mail mit der Änderungsmitteilung steht erst etliche Zeilen nach der Verabschiedungsfloskel. Das erweckt für mich den Eindruck, als solle der nicht 100% aufmerksame Leser sie übersehen, da er die Mail als beendet betrachtet. Ist das wirklich der "besondere Hinweis", den § 12.1 der AGB und § 8.3 der EGB (Ergänzende Geschäftsbedingungen für callandoDSL-Verbindungsdienstleistungen) verlangen?

2. Die Mail weist auch auf § 12.1 AGB, nicht nur auf § 8 EGB hin. § 12.1 regelt nur die Änderung der AGB. Soll das den Kunden verwirren?

3. Die Voraussetzungen für eine Tarifanpassung nach § 8 EGB sind nicht gegeben:
a) Einerseits ist nicht vorstellbar, dass die Zulieferer von callando ihre Tarife so geändert haben, dass sie ausschließlich Flatrates anbieten. Zudem gibt es weiterhin einen DSL-by-Call-Tarif.
b) Zudem ist die Änderung nicht zumutbar. Betroffen sind Nutzer, die bewusst einen Tarif ohne Grundgebühr oder Mindestumsatz gewählt haben, idR weil sie einen Zweit-Tarif für bestimmte Zwecke (wie Störung des Haupt-Providers) haben wollten. Solche Wenignutzer zwangsweise von einem Null-Fixkosten-Vertrag auf eine Flatrate mit unbegrenzter Nutzung umzustellen, ist "für den Nutzer unter Berücksichtigung der beiderseitigen Interessen" (§ 8.1 EGB) nicht zumutbar. Zumal der aktuell beworbene by-Call-Tarif dem bisherigen zu entsprechen scheint, außer dass ein Jahr Mindestlaufzeit gilt.

4. Die EGB sind in § 8.2 Satz 2 unklar:
a) Entweder sehen sie ausdrücklich vor, dass Nutzer von callandoDSL by Call nicht über Tarif- und Produktänderungen informiert werden, sondern einfach alles hinnehmen müssen, was callando entscheidet. Damit wäre die Klausel unwirksam.
b) Oder der Satz schließt ausdrücklich Tarifänderungen bei Nutzern von callandoDSL by Call aus. Dann wäre die Änderung nicht von den AGB gedeckt.

5. Die AGB schließen in § 9.3 Kündigungen in elektronischer Form aus. callando dagegen darf gemäß § 8.2 elektronisch über Preis- und Tarifänderungen informieren, was ja eine Änderungskündigung darstellt. Ich würde hier eine Analogie zu asynchronen Kündigungsfristen sehen.

6. Zudem hat callando die elektronische Form (§ 126a BGB) nicht eingehalten.

7. Die Mail erweckt den Eindruck, 5,95 Euro sei der jetzt gültige Normalpreis für eine DSL-Flatrate. Der Tarif, auf den umgestellt wurde, wird jedoch so auf der Homepage gar nicht beworben: Der Tarif, auf den umgestellt wurde, wird als "callandoDSL Flatrate" bezeichnet. Auf der Homepage gibt es nur eine "callandoDSL Only Flatrate". Diese bietet die selben Leistungen, hat allerdings eine Mindestvertragslaufzeit von 12 Monaten (statt wie in der Mail 6 Monate) - kostet aber nur 4,95 Euro.

8. Wenn ich lese, dass Nutzern, die dagegen protestiert und die Einzugsermächtigung entzogen haben, angeblich ein Betrag von 2,50 Euro pro Rechnung für die Zahlung per Überweisung in Rechnung gestellt wird, so halte ich dies nicht für zulässig. Nach § 6.8 AGB ist dies grundsätzlich möglich, jedoch ist auf der Homepage kein Entgelt dafür zu entdecken (ich habe wirklich gesucht). Dies ist also unzulässig, zumal bei Vertragsschluss zumindest nicht ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen wurde, sondern nur gut versteckt in den AGB.

JM2C
Grinsebaer


----------



## Der Jurist (17 Juni 2007)

*AW: Callando, Umstellung von 0€-Tarif in Flatrate*



grinsebaer schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist es möglich, zu vereinbaren, dass Schweigen eine Zustimmung darstellt. Die aktuellen AGB von Callando sehen so etwas auch vor. ....


Versuchen  können Sie es ja. Und wenn  der Vertragspartner Vollkaufmann ist, dann funktioniert es vielleicht.
Allerdings habe ich meine Zweifel, dass dies bei gewöhnlichen Rechtssubjekten Bestand haben wird. Sie werden einige einschüchtern können aber bei renitenz sofort einknicken. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hatte Groß Margenta auch mal so etwas in den AGB bzw. in Änderungsschreiben zu AGB. Das ging nach hinten los.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: Callando, Umstellung von 0€-Tarif in Flatrate*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Versuchen  können Sie es ja. Und wenn  der Vertragspartner Vollkaufmann ist, dann funktioniert es vielleicht.
> Allerdings habe ich meine Zweifel, dass dies bei gewöhnlichen Rechtssubjekten Bestand haben wird. Sie werden einige einschüchtern können aber bei renitenz sofort einknicken. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hatte Groß Margenta auch mal so etwas in den AGB bzw. in Änderungsschreiben zu AGB. Das ging nach hinten los.



Ich kann natürlich nicht einen Vertrag ohne Änderungsklausel vereinbaren und im Nachhinein einen Brief schicken, in dem steht: Wenn du nichts sagst, stimmst du der Vertragsänderung zu. Klar.

Aber wenn in dem Vertrag von Anfang an steht, dass bei einer Änderungsmitteilung mit klarem Hinweis auf die Folgen nach einer bestimmten Zeit die Zustimmung zur Änderung als erteilt gilt - ich wüßte nicht, warum das unzulässig sein sollte.

Grinsebaer


----------



## Der Jurist (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: Callando, Umstellung von 0€-Tarif in Flatrate*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> .... Aber wenn in dem Vertrag von Anfang an steht, dass bei einer Änderungsmitteilung mit klarem Hinweis auf die Folgen nach einer bestimmten Zeit die Zustimmung zur Änderung als erteilt gilt - ich wüßte nicht, warum das unzulässig sein sollte. ...


Das geht allerdings sehr eingeschränkt. Nur Du hast ein praktisches Problem. Du musst den Zugang der Erklärung belegen. Das macht das Verfahren unpraktikabel. Also besser ein Angebot mit einer ordentlich dokumentierten Annahme. 
Dazu kommt noch eine wirtschaftliche Überlegung: Kunden, die genau wissen, um was es bei Vertragsschluss geht, zahlen meist auch.


----------



## Callandoopfer (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo,
keine Ahnung, ob ich hier richtig bin, da es ja hauptsächlich um diese obskuren Mitgliedschaften geht.

Ich habe auch ein Problem mit Callando/01075/Nexnet und seit kurzer Zeit auch mit einer Anwaltskanzlei.

Die Situation:
Ich habe im März und April 07 IbC Falschberechnung seitens 01075 bemängelt, daraufhin meine Telekom Zahlung zurückgeholt und den angemessenen Betrag (Incl. dem Anteil für 01075) angewiesen.
Der übliche Ablauf: 1. und 2. Mahnung von Nexnet, parallel ständig meine Forderung nach dem Technischen Prüfbericht nach §16, natürlich ignoriert.
Jetzt bekam ich Post vom Anwalt und habe mich entschlossen, das auszusitzen.
Daher meine Frage nach Erfahrungen in ähnlichen Angelegenheiten: Zieht Nexnet das üblicherweise durch? Wie weit sind die bei Euch gegangen? Bis zum Mahnbescheid oder auch Klage?

Meine Frau ist ziemlich nervös und ich muß gestehen, daß ich mich in meiner Haut auch nicht wohl fühle.

Ach ja, der Streitbetrag ist ca. €15 :-/, mitlerweile auf €50 gestiegen.
Als Vorsichtsmaßnahme habe ich heute nochmal einen expliziten Widerspruch verfasst, meine Forderung nach dem Prüfbericht widerholt und alles an die 3 Beteiligten geschickt - Per email und Fax (Sendebericht mit Deckseiten-Snapshot). 

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Michi (12 Juli 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo,

ich habe auch am 05.07.07 ein Anwaltsschreiben erhalten, nachdem die letzte nexnet- Mahnung vor einem Jahr hier "einflog".
Es wird inzwischen ein Betrag von ~30,-Euro gefordert, bei einer ursprünglichen Forderung von 3,70Euro. 
2 abgemahnte Rechnungsbeträge (im Centbereich) sind gar nicht forderungswürdig, da ich sie mit der Telekomrechnung bezahlt hatte.
Und der Rest des Betrages hatte ich von der T-Com Rechnung abgezogen, weil ich nicht über Callando gesurft hatte.
Nun hatte ich in einigen Beiträgen gelesen, daß man bei der Kripo Anzeige wegen Betrugsversuch stellen sollte. Hier bin ich am überlegen, dies zu tun.
Weiß aber nicht, ob das ein großer Aufwand ist.
Ansonsten werde ich natürlich nicht zahlen, den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid abwarten und gegen diesen in Widerspruch gehen, sofern dieser hier eingeht.


----------



## Reducal (13 Juli 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

@ Michi, spare dir den Aufwand mit der Kripo - das kann hier ganz getrost mal geschrieben werden. Die Ermittlungen der Dresdener StA sind anscheinend längst anbgeschlossen, so dass eine weitere Anzeige nur Verwaltungsaufwand bedeutet, die im Ergebnis nichts bringt.


----------



## christianmicha (15 Juli 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo Callandoopfer, hallo Michi:
Darf man erfahren, um welche „Anwälte“ es sich hier handelt?


----------



## Call.sieger fka Cal.opfer (24 Juli 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo Leute,
eine gute Nachricht für das Call...-Geschädigtenlager.

Sie ziehen's nicht durch  (zumindest nicht bei mir).

Zusammenfassung:
- unerklärliche Abrechnung (1,5ct statt 0,xx), insgesamt Euro 15 zuviel
- es wurde mir vorgeworfen, daß ich die Benutzerkennung falsch eingegeben hätte
- Ich habe daraufhin deren emailadresse mit ca 400 screenshots bombadiert 
(Ereignisanzeige: beweist dass ich  zumindest den Benutzernamen richtig eingegeben hatte)

- 01075... schwenkt daraufhin um: ich hätte den T-online Speedmanager benutzt. ergo muß zahlen
- Ich fordere technisches Prüfprotokoll an (evn hatte ich schon).
- 01075 ignoriert meine Anfragen - mehrfach
- auf nach Nex...net Inkasso
- Auf meine Anfragen erklärt man mir nur daß man nicht für die Ausstellung des Techn. PP verantwortlich sei.
- ich fordere weiter
- Sache geht zum Anwalt
- ich fordere wieder (und wiederhole sicherheitshalber mein ganzes Widerspruchslametta)
- Anwalt antwortet (per email) und kündigt Verfahren an, bietet mir aber gleichzeitig Abschlagszahlungen an)
- ich halte die Klappe
- 5 Tage nach Ablauf kommt das Schreiben (datiert auf den Tag des Ultimatums) von 01075: Kulanz, betrachten Sie die 

Forderungen als gegenstandslos, ohne Anerkennung von Rechtsansprüchen, blabla

Mann, ich fühle mich gut 

Ich denke, daß es extrem wichtig war, auf die Formalitäten zu achten: die richtigen Widersprüche zur richtigen Zeit 

und die ständige Anforderung von ENV (gfs) und technischem Prüfprotokoll. Zweiteres wird wahrscheinlich nur 

angefertigt, wenn die Forderung den Aufwand übersteigt (habe was von €400-500 gehört).

Dies ist lediglich ein Bericht zu meinem Fall und darf in keinem Fall als versuchte Rechtsberatung mißverstanden 

werden.

Jens


----------



## DL10 (24 Juli 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo alle,

muß mich heute auch mal zu der callando masche melden.

Mir ist folgendes passiert:

Ich wähle mich manchmal mit Callandonet über ISDN ins Internet ein und nutze den "Three" oder "Two" Tarif. Nun hat ja Callando irgendwann mal die Benutzernamen umgestellt (es kam einen 2 bzw. 3 an den Namen ran).

das ist mir etwas durch die Lappen gegangen an einem Rechner das umzustellen, hatte einfach nur Tarifnamen und Einwahlnummer verglichen. Nun habe ich die Rechnung bekommen und bin erschrocken, die wollen jetzt
über 200,-€ von mir (und da kommt mit der nächsten rechnung noch was).

ich nun wieder auf die Hompage gegangen und und den fehlerfestgestellt. Nun steht ja am Rand das wenn der Benutzername falsch ist, dann für 0,0149€/min abgerechnet wird. So weit so gut alles nachgerechnet aber ich bin auf ca. 40,-€ statt 200,-€ gekommen. Hab dann bei denen angerufen und die haben gesagt, ich hätte nicht einen falschen benutzernamen eingegeben sondern einen "alten", diesen alten Tarif gibt es noch, zwar nicht bei Ihnen aber bei kimsurf.de und kostet jetzt 0,0995 €/min. es ist alles genau gleich Einwahlnummer, Benutzer und Passwort.

Das ist doch die blanke [ edit]  und nur darauf abgezielt das nochmal jemand mit den alten tarifen surft. hat jemand eine Ahnung wie sich das Rechtlich verhält?

DL10


----------



## Call.sieger fka Cal.opfer (25 Juli 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



DL10 schrieb:


> Hallo alle,
> 
> Das ist doch die blanke [ edit ] und nur darauf abgezielt das nochmal jemand mit den alten tarifen surft. hat jemand eine Ahnung wie sich das Rechtlich verhält?
> 
> DL10



Du hast Recht und deswegen sind wir alle hier.
Les' Dich mal durch, Dein Problem taucht hier zuhauf auf.

Viel Glück
Jens


----------



## Unregistriert (17 August 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



DL10 schrieb:


> Hallo alle,
> 
> muß mich heute auch mal zu der callando masche melden.




Hi,

Ich hatte mit Callando/avanio/01075 im Mai 07 das gleiche Problem was aber  im Juni 07 aber noch getoppt wurde, ist die angebliche Mitgliedschaft bei avanio.net obwohl ich den Provider garnicht kenne und nie genutzt bzw angewählt habe, was auf dem EVN auch ersichtlich ist.
Im gesamten wollten die von mir knappe 400 Euro. Da ich der Forderung Widersprochen und nicht bezahlt habe kam auch gleich ein Schreiben der Nexnet Inkasso. Da mir das alles zu bunt wurde da es meiner Meinung nach nicht rechtskräftig ist habe ich alles meinem Anwalt übergeben der die Angelegenheit für mich erledigt. 
Jetzt muss ich erstmal abwarten was noch passiert ich werde auf jedenfall berichten.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 August 2007)

*callando - úngewollte Flatrate für € 5,95*

Hallo,

bekanntermaßen hat callando Anfang Juni und Juli versucht seinen DSL by call Tarif mittels einer Kunden E-Mail auf eine nicht bestellte Flatrate zu € 5,95 pro Monat umzustellen.


Ist jemand schon dazu von einem Gerichtsverfahren was bekannt?


----------



## xero(Unregistriert) (27 August 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Sehe ich das richtig das es erst einen Tarif für zb 0,03 € gab und dann eine 1 vor den Namen des Tarif kam und der alte im Preis hoch ging? Weil ich hatte auf einmal eine Rechnung von 100 €. 

PS: Sry hab jetzt nicht die 60 Seiten durchgelesen, falls das hier schon irgendwo steht.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 August 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo,

hier spricht noch ein Opfer von Avanio... läuft in meiner telekom-Re unter BT (Germany)

Ich habe ISDN und wähle mich seit JAHREN über den Smart-Surfer mit Call-by-Call ein. Gewöhnlich ligen meine Internetkosten so bei max. 5,00€/ Monat. Aber gestern hab ich fast nen Herzkasper bekommen... BT Germany will für den Zeitraum 1.-9.8. 189,- netto haben... 
Nun hab ich natürlich die letzten rechnungen noch einmal durchgeforstet:
in den vergangenen Monaten hatte ich diesen Anbieter auch regelmäßig auf der Rechnung - mit Kleinbeträgen! zwischen 0,01 (wie geht das denn überhaupt???) oder mal 0,28 oder 0,40...
angeblich war ich nun aber dauernd im Net - einmal sogar 6,5 Stunden - macht dann den satten Preis von 33,67 netto. ich hatte zwar den Rechner an, bin aber nicht ins internet gegangen. Wie geht das? Er muß sich ja dann automatisch allein eingewählt haben?

Wer hat ähnliches erfahren müssen?
Bitte schreibt !!!
Wie kommt man da raus???

LG Swiffy


----------



## Reducal (29 August 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wie kommt man da raus?


Na klar, der T-Com-Rechnung widersprechen und nur den unstrittigen Betrag zahlen. Danach kommt von BT die Zahlungserinnerung, der man auch widersprechen kann und sich damit mit denen anlegt. Ich würd´s machen, ist aber letztlich nicht ganz unrührend, das Ganze.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 August 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Und ich WERDE es durchboxen!!! Habe mit T-Com tel. - da zahle ich fristgemäß außer der BT-Summe und BT bekommt sofort (anfang der kommenden woche - auf alle Fälle VOR einer Zahlungserinnerung) einen Widerspruch gefaxt !!! Bei der T-Com ist der BT-Betrag schon rot hinterlegt, die wissen also schon mal Bescheid, dass sie diesen betrag nicht von mir bekommen. Soll auch so ok sein.?.?
Und dann heißt es wohl: AUSSITZEN !!!
ich melde mich wieder...

wäre schön, wenn hier noch viiiiiel mehr Opfer ihre sorgen mitteilen würden!
Oder noch besser: ihre ERFOLGE

BB swiffy


----------



## Unregistriert (30 August 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

hi,

ein kumpel der ziemlich fit am PC ist, hat mir empfohlen den Smart-Surfer zu eliminieren. - evtl. ist diese ganze sache über diesen angerollt? sollte DER wirklich falsche daten angezeigt haben? ich hatte ihn gerade über 1&1 aktualisiert.

TROTZDEM - ich war -ohne es zu wissen- sofort nach dem Hochfahren des Rechners im internet, die gesamte Zeit wo der Rechner in Betrieb war - und das kann einfach nicht ohne mein Wissen bzw. Verändern irgendwelcher einstellungen geschehen!!! ODER???

Warte dringend auf eure Erfahrungen

LG Swiffy


----------



## Reducal (31 August 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



swiffy schrieb:


> ... (anfang der kommenden woche - auf alle Fälle VOR einer Zahlungserinnerung) einen Widerspruch gefaxt !!!


Das kannste zwar machen, ist aber so nicht unbedingt sinnvoll. BT hat den Vorgang an die T-Com ausgebucht und erst wenn der von dort wieder wegen dem Widerspruch an die BT zurück gegangen ist, wird man deinen Fall da auch zuordnen können. Betrachte den Widerspruch solange als "vorab" und "vorsorglich" versendet, damit du was in der Hand hast, wenn dir Nexnet dann die Forderung erneut präsentiert.



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...Und dann heißt es wohl: AUSSITZEN !!!


Aussitzen allein ist ungünstig. Wie zuvor schon geschrieben, könnte dein Widerspruch an BT (auf der Rechnung stehen aber schon die Kontaktdaten von Nexnet) verpuffen, weil nicht zuordenbar.

Nicht vergessen, bei allem Schriftverkehr in Widerspruchsverfahren durch T-Com-Kunden immer auch die betroffene Telefonnummer und die Kunden- und Buchungskontonummer der T-Com mit angeben!


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Jetzt kommt aber noch die Gretchen - Frage....
Wie werde ich denn diesen Dialer (oder was für ein "Geschwür" auch immer) überhaupt wieder los??? Muss ich etwa meinen Pc UND Laptop zum Fenster raus schmeißen??? Habe in beide Geräte soeben nicht gerade wenig investiert!

Was gibt´s denn da für Möglichkeiten?


Gruß Swiffy


----------



## jupp11 (3 September 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wie werde ich denn diesen Dialer (oder was für ein "Geschwür" auch immer) überhaupt wieder los??? Muss ich etwa meinen Pc UND Laptop zum Fenster raus schmeißen???fy



mitnichten, in aller Regel ist der smartsurfer dafür verantwortlich 
das ist der  "Dialer" der den jeweils günstigsten Tarif an und auswählen sollte
das ist in einigen Fällen schief gegangen 
Persönlich hab ich nie besonderes Vertrauen darin gehabt


----------



## Unregistriert (3 September 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

hm, also liege ich gar nicht so falsch, den SmartSurfer zu eliminieren.... 
bleibt mir also nur die Wahl: günstigen DSL-Vertrag zu ordern?
momentan gehe ich über Tele2 ins Netz, bis ich einen gängigen DSL-Anschluss habe, vergehen ja wohl auch ein paar "Minütchen"

Was tun,also???

LG Swiffy


----------



## jupp11 (3 September 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Was tun,also???


Entweder einen anderen  LCR = least cost router einsetzen   (mit Google  
suchen, hab keinen  blassen Schimmer, was es da z.Z  noch gibt. Hab seit  fast 6 Jahren DSL )
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=least+cost+router&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
oder manuell den Provider mit dem jeweils günstigsten Tarif auswählen 
Info dazu hier:  
http://www.teltarif.de/internet/tarifrechner.html


----------



## Unregistriert (4 September 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hi, 
danke erst mal für eure Hinweise.

Ich habe heute meeeeehrfach versucht, den Widerspruch per Fax an BT zu versenden. Ging nicht!!! Keine Rückmeldung. ...???

Nun bin ich durch andere Treads darauf gestoßen, dass es ebenfalls viele Geschädigte durch 01805-nummern gibt. Die besagte Fax-Nummer, die auf meiner Telekom-Rechnung unter diesem Anbieter steht, ist auch solch eine 01805 - Nummer. Na toll! 
Wie gefährlich sind die denn nun wirklich? trifft das grundsätzlich auf diese Nummer zu?

LG Swiffy


----------



## Greenhorn (6 September 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Der Smartsurfer ist nicht der einzige LCR, durch den man avanio bekommt! 
Einzig eine Flatrate ist sicher (und wärmstens zu empfehlen gegen Rechnungschaos)


----------



## Unregistriert (12 September 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Schon gesehen?
Avanio ist wieder aktiv:
[noparse]http://www.avanio.de/service/pdf/Information_funsurf24%2010.%2009%202007.pdf[/noparse]
Wers glaubt....


----------



## greifswald (15 September 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Moin,

mein Vater wurde ebenfalls übers Ohr gehauen. Das Einschreiben an die 01075 wurde dahingehend beantwortet, dass ich mich an die Funsurf24 GmbH wenden soll. 01075  sei ein neutrales Abrechnungssystem.

Lustig natürlich, das bei Anruf der 01075-Hotline (vor meinem Schreiben zur Zahlungsrückforderung) gefragt wurde, ob ich die Mitgliedschaft kündigen möchte.... Sprich: Ein für den Vertrag nicht zuständiges Unternehmen ist zuständig für eine Kündigung?

Weiss jmd genaueres über die rechtliche Verknüpfung dieser Unternehmen?

Ich werde sicherheitshalber nochmals 4 € in ein Einschreiben an die funsurf24 investieren.

Ich gehe jedoch nicht davon aus, dass die eingezogenen 90€ erstattet werden, so dass Klage geboten ist.

Hat sich schon jemand Gedanken über den richtigen Klagegegner gemacht?

Ich werde die Sache auf jeden Fall durchziehen. Ist aus der "alten Berufung" von der hier gesprochen wird schon etwas raus? Wie lautet das Aktenzeichen?

Wer steckt hinter diesen Firmen? Bei der Geschäftsforum der GmbH hat man als "Sicherheit" im Grunde nur die Einlage von 25k€, so dass zu befürchten ist dass man leer ausgeht.

Was hat es mit den "Klagerücknahmen" auf sich, die in der oben geposteten "Pressemitteilung" zu lesen sind?
Handelt es sich evtl. nur um kostengnstige Erledigungserklärungen, weil Avanio nun doch gezahlt hat?


Wer hat Strafanzeige erstattet? Was ist daraus geworden?


----------



## Der Jurist (15 September 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

@ greifswald

 Das könnte als Muster herangezogen werden.  Damals ging es um die Abrechnung von einem Dialer. Aber die grundsätzliche frage wie Zahlungen bei einem nicht geschlossenem Vertrag rück abgewickelt werden ist analog. Brauch aber etwas Zeit. Einfach blaue Schrift anklicken, um zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zu kommen.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 September 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

@ greifswald

Klage mußtest Du gegen avanio (Funsurf24) erheben. Soweit kommt es nicht, wenn ein Rechtsanwalt in Deinem Namen ein geeignetes Briefchen schreibt. Avanio zahlt alles zurück, weil es einen Prozess verlieren würde. Sie versuchen aber, Dich auf den Rechtsanwaltskosten sitzen zu lassen (ca 40 Euro für den ersten Brief). Doch wegen Rechtsanwaltskosten hat avanio auch schon einen Prozess verloren.


----------



## greifswald (18 September 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Danke für eure Hilfe. Zum Anwalt geht die Sache nicht. Ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein ist an 01075 raus und nun auch an funsurf24.

Natürlich hatte 01075 die Unzuständigkeit erklärt und nur das Postfach von Avanio genannt. Die Ladungsfähige Anschrift hat dann allerdings "whois" geliefert. Ich war mir nur nicht sicher wie weit das Spiel geht. Theoretisch könnte mich "funsurf24" auch wieder weiterverweisen....

Ich denke auch ohne Briefkopf sollte Avanio einleuchten, dass das Schreiben nicht von einem juristischen Laien kommt. Vor dem Amtsgericht benötigt man auch keinen Anwalt, falls mein Vater den Spass mitmacht wird natürlich einer für den Prozeß beauftragt. Die Kosten des Verfahrens trägt die unterlegene Partei 

Was mich allerdings immer noch wundert: Was ist aus den Strafverfahren sowie den angeblichen zivilrechtlichen Klagen geworden?


----------



## Der Jurist (18 September 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

@ greifswald

Ich habe bislang keine Nachricht über den Ausgang der strafrechtlichen Ermittlungen, obwohl ich in meiner Anzeige ausdrücklich darum gebeten habe. Es kann aber sehr wohl eingestellt sein, die  Nachricht wurde leider vergessen.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 September 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo,

da ich auch Geschädigter der Firma Callando geworden bin, möchte ich mal einen Link angeben,
 da ich der Meinung bin, dass dieser sehr interessant sein dürfte:


http://www.heise.de/ct/tv/artikel/95859


----------



## greifswald (25 September 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Die Sache mit dem höchst seriösen  Verein gestaltet sich erwatrungsgemäß schwierig.

Das Einschreiben wurde zwar an dei funsurf24 zugestellt. Allerdings hat die annehmende Person nicht wie vorgesehen leserlich seinen Namen ins betreffende Feld gesetzt und die "Unterschrift" besteht nur aus einem Buchstaben. Tja, für 4,50 Euro hätte man schon erwarten können, dass der Zusteller mal einen Blick drauf wird. So könnte der Empfänger immer noch auf die Idee kommen zu behaupten, dass der Brief nie angekommen sei und die Hauskatze nicht empfangsberechtigt ist 

Mehr als Zeit schinden kann die lustige Firma damit aber nicht

@"Unregestriert":
Danke für den Tip! Ich habe es mal kurz überflogen. Ist erschreckend, wie weit und lange man solche Spiele in Deutschland unbehelligt treiben kann - ich werde demnächst Telefonanbieter


----------



## greifswald (26 September 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Moin,

tatsächlich kam heute von Avanio ein Standard-Antwortschreiben, welches sich zwar auf das Einschreiben im Betreff bezieht, aber ansonsten nicht auf die rechtlichen Ausführungen eingeht.

Aus Gründen der Kundenzufriedenheit  wird eine Gutschrift von 5,22 Angeboten. Lustig diese Gesellen.

Ich werde die Tage den Schriftsatz für die Strafanzeige (ink. Antrag) fertig machen und kurz darauf auch die Klageschrift. Ich gehe davon aus, daß man sich das Mahnverfahren in diesem Fall sparen kann.

Sollte jmd schon gegen Avanio geklagt haben oder gerade eine Klage rechtshängig sein, so würde ich mich um Tips oder einen Kontakt freuen. So kann man evtl. schon im Vorfeld einige Tricks und Fallstricke umgehen.

Mich wundert es, dass es so viele Beschwerden gegen diese Frima gibt, aber niemand etwas unternimmt.


----------



## greifswald (26 September 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

@Der Jurist:

Bzgl. Strafanzeige: Hast du diese gegen den "Geschäftsführer" oder gegen "Unbekannt" gestellt?


----------



## Der Jurist (26 September 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



greifswald schrieb:


> @Der Jurist:
> 
> Bzgl. Strafanzeige: Hast du diese gegen den "Geschäftsführer" oder gegen "Unbekannt" gestellt?


Verantwortliche bei - wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.*)


*) Stimmt, ist nachgeprüft.


----------



## Der Jurist (29 September 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Die Zeugenbefragung ist angelaufen.
Offensichtlich erhält jeder der Strafanzeige gestellt hat, einen Fragebogen.
Der muss nicht immer passen, ins besondere  man nicht selber geschädigt ist, aber den Kriegsschauplatz etwas erweitert.

Ein Bitte an alle, die auch noch Post von der Polizeidirektion Dresden erhalten haben. *Füllt die Bögen gewissenhaft aus und schickt sie zurück. das ist jetzt ganz wichtig.* Ich habe es heute getan.


----------



## rolf76 (29 September 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Ich bin auch gerade dabei, die Unterlagen nochmal zusammenzusuchen.


----------



## greifswald (29 September 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Danke! Sehr schön,

dann muss ich mal schnell die Anzeige fertig bringen.

Wo wir gerade fast beim Thema sind und ich nicht aus Sachsen komme:

Muss in Sachsen (wie in Bayern oder NRW) bei geringen Streitwerten (um die es hier ja geht) zwingend das Schlichtungsverfahren oder das Mahnverfahren vor Klageerhebung durchgeführt werden?


----------



## Dupe (7 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Die Zeugenbefragung ist angelaufen.
> Offensichtlich erhält jeder der Strafanzeige gestellt hat, einen Fragebogen.


Ja, tatsächlich: Auch ich habe nach der Rückkehr aus dem Herbsturlaub ein Schreiben der Polizeidirektion Dresden erhalten.  Die Mühlen der deutschen Justiz mahlen offensichtlich nach wie vor langsam - aber sie mahlen.

(Ärgerlich ist nur, dass ich seinerzeit bei meiner Strafanzeige im Januar 2006 (sic!) keinerlei Eingangsbestätigung erhalten hatte, geschweige denn ein Aktenzeichen, so dass ich meine Unterlagen schon mehrfach fast weggeworfen hätte ...)

Wie dem auch sei: Wer sich auch als Zeuge betätigen möchte, hier das Az: 148 Js 56303/05.  Der Brief kam von der Polizeidirektion Dresden, Komissariat 33, PF 120102, 01002 Dresden, Fax: 0351 483-2077; unterzeichnet hat ein(e) "Walter, KHK (Kriminalhauptkommisar/-in?!)". Auch ich denke, dass dort jede weitere Zeugenaussage nur hilfreich sein kann. Für alle, die sich als Zeugen betätigen wollen, habe ich hier mal das Schreiben als PDF abgelegt, das die benötigten Formulare enthält.

Konkret wünschen die Herren/Damen dort Auskunft auf die Fragen:

1. Wann hatte die letzte Einwahl bei avanio stattgefunden (mit Kopie der EVÜ oder des LCR-Protokolls)?
2. Wie erfolgte die Einwahl (direkt oder über LCR)?
3. Wurde von avanio eine individuelle E-Mail-Adresse mitgeteilt?
4. Wie hoch ist der inzwischen von avanio abgebuchte Gesamtbetrag?
5. Haben Sie Gutschriften erhalten? In welcher Höhe?

Ich bin gespannt ...

Dupe


----------



## Dupe (7 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

BTW: Was muss ich eigentlich tun, wenn ich nicht nur als Zeuge agieren will, sondern am Ende des Prozesses auch meine seinerzeit eingezogenen "Mitgliedsbeiträge" von avanio wiedererhalten will? Muss ich einen Anwalt beauftragen, damit er in meinem Namen ein Adhäsionsverfahren o.ä. einleitet? Oder ...?

Dupe


----------



## Der Jurist (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Dupe schrieb:


> Oder ...?


Klicke
http://dejure.org/gesetze/StPO/403.html
insbesonders
http://dejure.org/gesetze/StPO/404.html


----------



## Dupe (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Klicke
> http://dejure.org/gesetze/StPO/403.html
> insbesonders
> http://dejure.org/gesetze/StPO/404.html


Danke für die Links!

Verstehe ich die §§ recht, dass ich keinen Anwalt benötige?

Und: An wen richte ich den Entschädigungsantrag denn nun in unserem Dresdner avanio-Fall? (In dem Schreiben der PD Dresden steht ja nicht, wo der Fall verhandelt wird.)

Dupe


----------



## Der Jurist (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Dupe schrieb:


> Verstehe ich die §§ recht, dass ich keinen Anwalt benötige?


Ja



Dupe schrieb:


> Und: An wen richte ich den Entschädigungsantrag denn nun in unserem Dresdner avanio-Fall? (In dem Schreiben der PD Dresden steht ja nicht, wo der Fall verhandelt wird.)
> Dupe


Soweit ist es noch nicht. Erst muss Anklage erhoben werden. Wenn das Gericht die Anklage zulässt und verhandelt, dann muss bei diesem Gericht der Antrag gestellt werden.


----------



## Dupe (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Dupe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erfährt man als einfacher Zeuge denn automatisch davon, wann die Verhandlung wo beginnt?

Dupe


----------



## rolf76 (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Dupe schrieb:


> Danke für die Links!
> 
> Verstehe ich die §§ recht, dass ich keinen Anwalt benötige?
> 
> Und: An wen richte ich den Entschädigungsantrag denn nun in unserem Dresdner avanio-Fall? (In dem Schreiben der PD Dresden steht ja nicht, wo der Fall verhandelt wird.)



Ich würde mir da keine zu großen Hoffnungen machen. Die Strafgerichte sind zu einer Entscheidung über die vermögensrechtlichen Ansprüche nicht verpflichtet und hatten in der Vergangenheit häufig "keine Lust".


----------



## rolf76 (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Dupe schrieb:


> Erfährt man als einfacher Zeuge denn automatisch davon, wann die Verhandlung wo beginnt?



Nein. Möglicherweise wird man vom Strafgericht jedoch als Zeuge geladen, wenn das Gericht die Aussage für entscheidend erachtet.

Der Antrag auf Entscheidung über die aus der Straftat erwachsenden Ansprüche kann aber bereits vor Beginn der Hauptverhandlung gestellt werden (§ 404 Abs. 3 StPO), nämlich bei der Staatsanwaltschaft. In diesem Fall wird man von Ort und Zeit der Hauptverhandlung benachrichtigt.


----------



## rolf76 (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Für alle, die als Geschädigte der "zweiten Generation" erst sehr spät von ihrer Mitgliedschaft und auch von diesem Thread erfahren haben, hier nochmals der Hinweis auf das ausführliche

*Inhaltsverzeichnis zum Thread "Avanio, Callando und die 019351515*" (verteilt auf 3 Postings)


----------



## Dupe (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



			
				rolf76 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Antrag auf Entscheidung über die aus der Straftat erwachsenden Ansprüche kann aber bereits vor Beginn der Hauptverhandlung gestellt werden (§ 404 Abs. 3 StPO), nämlich bei der Staatsanwaltschaft. In diesem Fall wird man von Ort und Zeit der Hauptverhandlung benachrichtigt.


Danke, rolf76, das ist ja eine gute (da einfach umzusetzende) Nachricht!

Dupe


----------



## Dupe (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



rolf76 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir da keine zu großen Hoffnungen machen. Die Strafgerichte sind zu einer Entscheidung über die vermögensrechtlichen Ansprüche nicht verpflichtet und hatten in der Vergangenheit häufig "keine Lust".


Sowas hatte ich auch schon mal gehört. 

Allerdings verstehe ich (als chronischer Gutmensch ) nicht, was einen Strafrichter davon abhält, einen Betrüger dazu zu verpflichten, den angerichteten Schaden wieder gutzumachen, in unserem Fall: zumindest die illegal eingezogenen "Mitgliedsbeiträge" zurückzuerstatten.

Wie dem auch sei: Ich werde den Antrag jedenfalls mal stellen - verlieren kann ich dabei ja nix.


----------



## rolf76 (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Dupe schrieb:


> einfach umzusetzende) Nachricht!



Form und Inhalt des Antrags müssen aber den Erfordernissen der Zivilklage (vgl. § 253 ZPO) entsprechen. Somit sind die Parteien zu bezeichnen. Außerdem muss der Gegenstand bestimmt bezeichnet werden, eine Geldforderung muss beziffert werden. Wie das im jeweiligen Einzelfall zu formulieren wäre, darf hier aber nicht vorgekaut werden.


----------



## Dupe (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



rolf76 schrieb:


> Wie das im jeweiligen Einzelfall zu formulieren wäre, darf hier aber nicht vorgekaut werden.


... denn das wäre ja gegen das Rechtsberatungsgesetz - Adolf sei Dank! 

Im Ernst: Danke für die hilfreichen Hinweise!


----------



## Der Jurist (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

@ Dupe

Kurz gefasst: Theoretisch geht es ohne Rechtsanwalt, praktisch eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Dupe (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Kurz gefasst: Theoretisch geht es ohne Rechtsanwalt, praktisch eigentlich nicht.


Was bedeutet: Wenn das Strafgericht sich nicht dazu herablässt, sich im Rahmen des Prozesses mit meinen Ansprüchen zu befassen, muss ich im Anschluss einen eigenen Zivilprozess durchziehen oder ich bleibe auf meinen Anwaltskosten (die alleine schon für den "Antrag auf Entscheidung über die aus der Straftat erwachsenden Ansprüche" (rolf76) angefallen sein dürften) sitzen. 

Oder?


----------



## Fipps (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Nobody ever told you, life would be fair - und falls doch, hat er sich eben getäuscht. In anderen Foren habe ich gelesen, dass es User gibt, die den Zivilrechtsweg einschlagen, allerdings ist damit zu rechnen, dass das zu einem Hauen und Stechen führt, weil stattgebende Urteil eine ernsthafte Bedrohung für das Geschäftsmodell darstellen...


----------



## Dupe (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

@Fipps: Bin ganz deiner Meinung! Um so besch...eidener ist es, dass sich die Strafrichter offensichtlich allzu häufig aus ihrer Verantwortung stehlen. :-(


----------



## Krümelö (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo! Es gibt schon sehr viel zu dem Thema, so dass ich gar nicht weiß, wo ich anfangen soll zu lesen. Stehe im Moment extrem unter Prüfungsstress und habe auch nicht wirklich Zeit, um wirklich alles zu lesen.

Problem: Vor Jahren (2005) durch den Smart-Surfer wohl in die Falle getappt, Eltern haben in der Rechnung lange nichts gemerkt, da sie noch lange kein Breitbandinternet hatten und ich mich über Oleco/Smartsurfer eingewählt habe. Es standen in der Rechnung früher immer so viele Beiträge, so dass es wohl nicht aufgefallen ist und sie haben immer weiter bezahlt. Seit einiger Zeit haben sie nun doch 1&1-DSL und jetzt ist es aufgefallen, dass immer noch etwas für ne Internetverbindung abgebucht wird. Ich habe daraufhin im IUnternet schon einiges entdeckt und fand das am übersichtlichsten: http://www.test.de/themen/computer-telefon/meldung/-Avanio-Internetzugang/1499789/1499789/
Ich habe jetzt einen Brief verfasst nach den dort beschriebenen Schritten und will den heute oder morgen per Einschreiben mit Rückschein an Avanio senden.


Was ich mich jetzt noch frage: Kann man tatsächlich das ganze Geld zurück bekommen? Ist es schon mal passiert? Ich glaube eigentlich nicht wirklich daran.
Vielen Dank im Voraus für die Antworten und sorry, falls ich mich wiederhole - wie gesagt ich kann es mir nicht leisten nur für die eine Frage stundenlang alles zu lesen


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Krümelö schrieb:


> wie gesagt ich kann es mir nicht leisten nur für die eine Frage stundenlang alles zu lesen


muß jeder selber wissen, was er bereit ist zu investieren


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> muß jeder selber wissen, was er bereit ist zu investieren



Wäre genauso schnell gegangen zu antworten, wenn du bescheid weißt...


----------



## rolf76 (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Krümelö schrieb:


> Was ich mich jetzt noch frage: Kann man tatsächlich das ganze Geld zurück bekommen? Ist es schon mal passiert?


Die Frage ist immer, ob die Anbieter bereit sind, das Geld außergerichtlich zurückzuzahlen. Nach meiner Einschätzung nicht. Dann bliebe nur der Weg über die Zivilgerichte, der allerdings eine Investition von Geld und Zeit bedeutet. Bei avan** ist mir persönlich ist bislang kein Fall einer erfolgreichen Rückzahlungsklage noch einer Abweisung einer solchen Klage bekannt.


----------



## Krümelö (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Vielen lieben Dank für die Antwort!


----------



## Dupe (15 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Krümelö schrieb:


> ... wie gesagt ich kann es mir nicht leisten nur für die eine Frage stundenlang alles zu lesen


... um so bemerkenswerter, dass sich in Foren wie diesen Menschen tummeln, die es sich immer wieder auf Neue "leisten", häufig wiederkehrende Fragen stets aufs Neue geduldig zu beantworten ...


----------



## Franziska (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Die Zeugenbefragung ist angelaufen.
> Offensichtlich erhält jeder der Strafanzeige gestellt hat, einen Fragebogen.



Ich habe bis heute keinen Fragebogen erhalten. (Anzeige Febr. 2007)
Auf http://www.infojungs.de/2005/10/30/zur-sache-mit-avanio/
#54
meldet jemand, daß das Verfahren "zurückgestellt" wurde.
Geht ja auch erst 2 Jahre!


----------



## Dupe (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Franziska schrieb:


> Ich habe bis heute keinen Fragebogen erhalten. (Anzeige Febr. 2007)


Wenn du dich beteiligen willst, kannst du ja mal in Dresden nachhören (und uns berichten ). In  meinem Beitrag habe ich Aktenzeichen und Kontaktadresse bei der Dresdner Polizei genannt. Wie ich allerdings sehe, ist die Befragungsfrist offiziell gestern abgelaufen.



			
				Franziska schrieb:
			
		

> Auf http://www.infojungs.de/2005/10/30/zur-sache-mit-avanio/#54 meldet jemand, daß das Verfahren "zurückgestellt" wurde.


Dort wird aber ein anderes Aktenzeichen genannt!

Dupe


----------



## blowfish (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Franziska schrieb:


> Ich habe bis heute keinen Fragebogen erhalten. (Anzeige Febr. 2007)



Müsstest bei der Dienstelle nachfragen, wo du die Anzeige aufgegeben hast. Könnte ja sein, dass sie noch auf dem Weg zur Staatsanwaltschaft ist und dort noch nicht gelesen wurde. Soll ja vorkommen, dass so etwas ein Jahr dauert.


----------



## Franziska (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Eingangsbestätigung mit Aktenzeichen habe ich.
Das wars dann.


----------



## Dupe (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



blowfish schrieb:


> Müsstest bei der Dienstelle nachfragen, wo du die Anzeige aufgegeben hast. Könnte ja sein, dass sie noch auf dem Weg zur Staatsanwaltschaft ist und dort noch nicht gelesen wurde. Soll ja vorkommen, dass so etwas ein Jahr dauert.


... oder auch mehr - wie bei mir - mehr als 1 1/2 Jahre: im Jan. 2006 Anzeige bei der Staatanwaltschaft Dresden ... keine Reaktion ... im Okt. 2007 zu meinem großen Erstaunen die schon erwähnte Einladung zur Zeugenbefragung.

Sollte sich aber Franziskas Fall tatsächlich mit demjenigen decken, für den zur Zeit ermittelt wird, kann sie sich doch mit ihren Angaben auch an den bestehenden Fall "dranhängen", oder?

(Wenn jemand Interesse an den Angaben und dem Schreiben hat, kann er mir ja eine PM schicken ...)

Dupe


----------



## Franziska (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Ich will mich nirgendwo "dranhängen".
Ich wollte nur sagen, daß mit einer Entscheidung wohl noch lange nicht zu rechnen ist.


----------



## Der Jurist (23 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Franziska schrieb:


> Eingangsbestätigung mit Aktenzeichen habe ich.
> Das wars dann.


Dann hast Du mehr, als ich hatte, bis der Fragebogen kam.


Dupe schrieb:


> ... oder auch mehr - wie bei mir - mehr als 1 1/2 Jahre: im Jan. 2006 Anzeige bei der Staatanwaltschaft Dresden ... keine Reaktion ... im Okt. 2007 zu meinem großen Erstaunen die schon erwähnte Einladung zur Zeugenbefragung.


 Das ist bei mir länger her, knapp zwei Jahre.


----------



## Avanio Betroffener (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Es ist schon so viel zu dem Thema geschrieben worden. Deswegen nur das Aktuelle:
Bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in Pirna sind schon hunderte von Anzeigen gegen funsurf/avanio eingegangen. Deswegen ist es auch bisher noch nicht zu einer Anklage gekommen.
Allerdings werden jetzt wohl zunächst die Anzeigen, die im Jahr 2005 erstattet worden sind, abgeschlossen. Und damit kann dann wohl Anklage erhoben werden. 
Auch jetzt gehen noch laufend Anzeigen in Pirna ein. Übrigens kann auch auf jeder Polizeidienststelle Anzeige erstattet werden. Dann sollte man den Hinweis auf Pirna geben.
Anschrift: Staatsanwaltschaft Pirna, Schloßstr. 7, 01796 Pirna,03501/ 765-201
zuständig ist Staatsanwalt V.  , Telefon Nr. 03501 / 765 - ***


----------



## Dupe (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Langsam würde mich aber interessieren, ob die Staatsanwaltschaften Pirna und Dresden denn nun wegen desselben Vorwurfs ermitteln oder nicht.

Nachdem ich jetzt auch Anhänge posten darf , lade ich mal das an mich ergangene Schreiben aus *Dresden* hoch, in dem zu Beginn auch der Sachverhalt erläutert wird.

Dupe


----------



## Franziska (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Merkwürdiger "Sachverhalt".

Vanio.flexi "mit Registrierungspflicht" .

Ich glaube, daß man da den Angaben von Avanio auf den Leim geht.
Das ist der doch Tarif mit dem wir alle reingelegt wurden! 
CALL BY CALL und VOR dem 2.8.2005


----------



## Avanio Betroffener (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Für Dupe:
Also ich gehe davon aus, dass nur die Staatsanwaltschaft Pirna zuständig ist. Die Polizei ist da
evtl.nur Ermittlungsbehörde. Am besten in Pirna anrufen; die sind da sehr nett und hilfsbereit.
Nochmals Telefonnummer 03501/76 52 01. Jede Anzeige erhält wohl ein eigenes Aktenzeichen.
Für Franziska:
Du triffst wohl den Nagel auf den Kopf. Ich bin nie eine Regstrierung bei funsurf24/avanio.net
eingegangen. Aber ich habe in meiner Telefonabrechnung vom Juli 2005 gefunden, dass mir von der callando Telecom GmbH, Wiesbaden 75 cent plus MWSt. für einen Internet by Call Services 
über 01935 1515 abgezogen wurden. Das war wohl der Zugang über den Smartserver von web.de, den ich damals genutzt habe. Hinter der Nummer verbirgt sich wohl dann die ominöse funsurf24 GmbH aus Dresden, die diesen einmaligen Zugang als Abschluss einer Mitgliedschaft betrachten. Ab September 2005 werden mir seitdem immer mal wieder Euro 4,50 plus MWst.
also Euro 5,22 abgebucht. Leider habe ich es jetzt erst bemerkt. Ich habe denen eine Frist bis Anfang November gesetzt, das rechtswidrig einbehaltene Geld wieder zurück zu überweisen.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass nichts erfolgt. Dann gehe ich zivilrechtlich gegen die vor. Dank einer Rechtsschutzversicherung sehe ich der Sache ruhig entgegen.  Parallel prüfe ich, ob ich nicht einfach die per Lastschrift eingezogenen Beträge zurückbuchen lasse.


----------



## Franziska (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Oleco hat mir mehrfach bestätigt, daß nur der Tarif Vanio.flexi für das ominöse Abo infrage kommt, in der Regel bei einer Einwahl vor Bekanntgabe der  NEUEN AGB.


----------



## Avanio Betroffener (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Wer bitte schön ist denn Oleco ? Habe ich noch nie gehört. Wenn ich nicht über den Smartsurfer zu der tollen Mitgliedschaft gekommen bin, sollte/muss mir bzw. allen Betroffenen
funsurf nachweisen, dass eine Registrierung erfolgt ist. Das werden sie aber nicht können.


----------



## Franziska (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Avanio Betroffener schrieb:


> Wer bitte schön ist denn Oleco ?



Anbieter von LCR-Software. Es sind außer Smartsurfer noch weitere betroffen.
Oleco hat im Gegensatz zu Web.de Auskunft erteilt und auch angeboten, die Abos zu kündigen, wenn man sich dort gemeldet hat.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Avanio Betroffener schrieb:


> Wer bitte schön ist denn Oleco ?


Wurde  als betroffener LCR Anbieter auch in diesem Thread mehrfach erwähnt.
smartsurfer war/ist  aber bei weitem mehr betroffen 

zum ersten Mal bereits 2005 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=118623#post118623


----------



## Ralf64 (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo Leute,

seht doch mal unter: http://weblawg.saschakremer.de/2006/07/19/avanionet-zahlen-fur-einen-ungewollten-internetzugang/
Beitrag 198.
http://weblawg.saschakremer.de/2006...nen-ungewollten-internetzugang/#comment-28694

cu

Ralf64


----------



## Franziska (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Da hat mal wieder einer übel in die Trickkiste gegriffen!


----------



## Dupe (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Franziska schrieb:


> Merkwürdiger "Sachverhalt".
> Vanio.flexi "mit Registrierungspflicht" .
> Ich glaube, daß man da den Angaben von Avanio auf den Leim geht.
> Das ist der doch Tarif mit dem wir alle reingelegt wurden!


Nein, im Schreiben der Polizei werden nur die Angaben von Avanio zitiert!



Avanio Betroffener schrieb:


> Also ich gehe davon aus, dass nur die Staatsanwaltschaft Pirna zuständig ist.


Du hast (fast) Recht - Lesen bildet halt manchmal doch -: "Staatanwaltschaft *Dresden*, Zweigstelle *Pirna*" heißt es in dem Schreiben an mich ...

Dupe


----------



## Dupe (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> [Oleco] wurde  als betroffener LCR-Anbieter auch in diesem Thread mehrfach erwähnt.
> smartsurfer war/ist  aber bei weitem mehr betroffen


Ich hatte immer den Eindruck, dass Oleco und smartsurfer im Grunde dasselbe Programm waren, nur mit anderen "Chassis". Die smartsurfer-Version war nur dank web.de weiter verbreitet.


----------



## Franziska (24 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Soweit mir bekannt, schildert den Sachverhalt der Anzeigende,
nicht der Angezeigte.


----------



## Dupe (25 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Franziska schrieb:


> Soweit mir bekannt, schildert den Sachverhalt der Anzeigende,
> nicht der Angezeigte.


Ich denke, im Schreiben an mich macht der Dresdner Kommissar hinlänglich deutlich, dass er den Sachverhalt, wie er sich der ermittelnden Behörde darstellt, neutral zu schildern versucht. Begriffe wie "Registrierungspflicht" wurden dabei offensichtlich bewusst als Zitate von avanio in Anführungszeichen gesetzt, um zu dokumentieren, dass es sich hier um eine _Meinung_ (der Beschuldigten) handelt.


----------



## rolf76 (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Ralf64 schrieb:


> seht doch mal unter: http://weblawg.saschakremer.de/2006/07/19/avanionet-zahlen-fur-einen-ungewollten-internetzugang/ Beitrag 198. http://weblawg.saschakremer.de/2006...nen-ungewollten-internetzugang/#comment-28694


Danke für die Links! Dort gefunden:

Stiftung Warentest berichtet auf ihrer Seite test.de über ein *Urteil des Amtsgerichts Dresden vom 26. September 2007 (Aktenzeichen: 104 C 2202/07) gegen den Betreiber von Avanio auf Rückzahlung *abgebuchter Beiträge.

Hier gibt es bei test.de auch Einzelheiten zum Verfahren:



			
				Stiftung Warentest schrieb:
			
		

> *Avanio-Internetzugang
> Der Prozess
> 24.10.2007*
> (...)
> Die Funsurf24 GmbH muss die fehlenden 31,32 Euro zurückzahlen und die Kosten des Rechtsstreits übernehmen. Wesentlicher Grund: *Die Einwahl in den Vanio.flexi-Tarif über den Smartsurfer durfte FunSurf24 nicht als Einverständnis verstehen, feste monatliche Beiträge zu zahlen.*



Dass Rückzahlungsklagen aufgrund der Darlegungs- und Beweislast für denjenigen, der als Kläger etwas zurückhaben will, im Detail nicht ganz einfach sein können, zeigen jedoch auch die dort genannten Beispiele nicht erfolgreicher Rückzahlungsklagen:

Amtsgericht Dresden, Urteile vom 15. August und 19. September 2007
Aktenzeichen: 106 C 2202/07 und 106 C 1126/07

[off-topic] 





> Ralf64


 Guter Name übrigens, ganz nach meinem Geschmack! [/off-topic]


----------



## rolf76 (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



> Abgeschlossen ist das Verfahren damit immer noch nicht. Das Landgericht in Dresden muss noch über die Beschwerde gegen die Zurückweisung des Befangenheitsantrags entscheiden. Außerdem hat Rechtsanwalt W. bereits angekündigt: Die Funsurf24 GmbH werde gegen das Urteil Berufung einlegen. *Ärgerlich für B. S. und seine Familie: Sie müssen nunmehr einen Rechtsanwalt einschalten. Der ist vor dem Landgericht Pflicht. Dadurch entstehen weitere Kosten. Zu allem Überfluss ist es schwierig, für den Fall einen tüchtigen Anwalt zu finden. Grund: Bei einem Streitwert von nur gut 30 Euro sind die Anwalts-Honorare gering. *


http://www.test.de/themen/computer-telefon/meldung/-Avanio-Internetzugang/1591819/1591819/1593014/

:respekt::thumb:
Hut ab vor den Klägern, die sich offenbar ohne Rechtsbeistand erfolgreich durchgesetzt haben.

Kleine Ergänzung: Die Anwaltsgebühren sind bei einem Streitwert von 30,00 EUR so niedrig wie bei einem Streitwert von 300,00 EUR. Wenn man gewinnt, erhält man für den eigenen Anwalt für das Gerichtsverfahren und die Vertretung in der mündlichen Verhandlung etwa EUR 62,50 (zuzüglich Steuern, Fahrtkosten und einer Nebenkostenpauschale): Die Spezialisierung auf Rückzahlungsansprüche ist somit keine Goldgrube für Anwälte (anders könnte es bei einer Spezialisierung auf die Abwehr solcher Ansprüche sein...)


----------



## Franziska (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



> Das Landgericht in Dresden muss noch über die Beschwerde gegen die Zurückweisung des Befangenheitsantrags entscheiden. Außerdem hat Rechtsanwalt W. bereits angekündigt: Die Funsurf24 GmbH werde gegen das Urteil Berufung einlegen. [...]
> Dadurch entstehen weitere Kosten.





> AUSGANG VON PROZESSEN ZU ,AVANIO’ SPRICHT FÜR
> FUNSURF24 GMBH
> Betreiberin von kostengünstigen Internetzugängen wehrt sich erfolgreich gegen Klagen wegen ihres Geschäftsmodells



Sehr erfolgreich! Wenn man es mit ALLEN MITTELN darauf anlegt, daß die Kläger aufgeben!


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Ist der Anwalt der Firma, der Herr W*, ein guter Anwalt oder nicht?
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2007/kw43/s27631.html
wo könnte man fragen? In Mainz?


> Opfern von Abzockern bleibe damit nur die Hoffnung auf Gerechtigkeit im Strafverfahren und auf mehr Verbraucherschutz in Zukunft


 also keine Hoffnung.


----------



## rolf76 (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



			
				teltarif schrieb:
			
		

> Andererseits hat der F***rf24-Anwalt Dr. A. W. inzwischen uns gegenüber angekündigt, Berufung gegen das Urteil vom 26. September einzulegen.


http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2007/kw43/s27631.html


Die Berufung ist bei diesem Streitwert allerdings nur dann zulässig, wenn das Amtsgericht Dresden die Berufung zugelassen hat. Dazu steht in den Berichten leider nichts.


----------



## Franziska (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Wegen der "grundsätzlichen Bedeutung" beantragt der Anwalt wohl grundsätzlich vorsorglich, die Berufung zuzulassen.
So im Fall "Az. 113 C 0683/06" und einem weiteren mir bekannten Fall.

Das ist ja der Trick, daß die Kläger dann irgendwann aufgeben!


----------



## rolf76 (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Franziska schrieb:


> Wegen der "grundsätzlichen Bedeutung" beantragt der Anwalt wohl grundsätzlich vorsorglich, die Berufung zuzulassen.



Das Amtsgericht muss auch ohne Antrag über die Zulassung der Berufung entscheiden, der Antrag der unterlegenen Partei ist lediglich eine Anregung und bindet das Gericht nicht. Gegen die Nichtzulassung gibt es kein Rechtsmittel.


----------



## Franziska (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



rolf76 schrieb:


> der Antrag der unterlegenen Partei ist lediglich eine Anregung und bindet das Gericht nicht.



Hoffentlich weiss das Gericht das auch!


----------



## Avanio Betroffener (28 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Welcher Anwalt wäre bereit, mich zivilrechtlich gegen die funsurf 24 GmbH zu vertreten ?
Es geht um ca. 100 Euro. Aber eigentlich geht es um ganz was anderes. Nämlich diese [...] anzuprangern und diesen [...] an unserer Gesellschaft das Handwerk zu legen. Bitte melden unter [...]

_[Mailadresse und Ausdrücke entfernt. Bitte die NUBs beachten. (bh)]_


----------



## Franziska (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



> Klagerücknahmen durch die Internetnutzer wegen fehlender Erfolgsaussichten
> (beispielsweise Aktenzeichen 113 C 5440/06, 102 C 1082/07, 111 C 3126/07 und 112 C 3835/07)


http://www.xdial.de/arch/2007/kw43/s27631.html

Ob da mal jemand recherchieren könnte ?


----------



## Franziska (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

http://www.avanio.de/service/pdf/Presseinformation_funsurf24_26-10-2007.pdf

da bleibt einem die Spucke weg!


----------



## Avanio Betroffener (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Nicht unterkriegen lassen.Die wissen natürlich genau, dass sie hochgradig im Unrecht sind und dass das Unternehmen zusammenbricht, wenn vermehrt geklagt wird. Deswegen unbedingt weitermachen. 
Strafanzeige stellen beim Gericht in Dresden bzw. Pirna wegen Verdacht des Betruges und der arglistigen Täuschung und Zivilklage einreichen. Suche noch einen Anwalt.
Ich werde auch als Kunde und Aktionär der Deutschen Telekom AG an den Vorstand schreiben,und die Frage stellen, warum sie sich für das Inkasso für so ein Unternehmen hergeben und dabei den eigenen Namen in Verruf bringen. Evtl. bringe ich das in die nächste Hauptversammlung ein. Schreiben an alle großen Fernsehsender sind unterwegs, um zu erreichen, dass das Thema noch mal aufgegriffen wird.
Wenn noch nicht gemacht, dann die Lastschriften zurückgeben; unproblematisch innerhalb von sechs Wochen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

[insiderjoke]Früher hätte man so eine Erklärung als _infogenial_ bezeichnet[/insiderjoke]
By the way: wer ist eigentlich *Gesellschafter* der funsurf24? (bitte PN, wenn es jmd weiß)


----------



## Franziska (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Und was ist das? Ob die selber wissen wer sie sind?

Presseerklärung Avanio.


> Die Dresdner funsurf24 GmbH, die unter der Marke „avanio“. kostengünstige Internet-Zugänge anbietet,...


Onlinekosten.de, DSL-Flat


> Die callando Internet GmbH greift mit ihrer Marke funsurf24 nun auch auf dem DSL-Markt an.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Na, irgendwas wird die schon verbinden


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Na, irgendwas wird die schon verbinden


um das Ganze noch etwas verwirrender zu gestalten
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2007/kw34/s26978.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Seligenstädter Kreisel revisited. Aber die Angaben, die das erläutern, gibt es nirgendwo öffentlich. Ich weiß, wovon ich rede, aber auch, dass mir keiner zuhört. Wer kann, möge sich mal die Handelsregistereinträge und Gesellschafterlisten aller beteiligten Firmen genauer ansehen.

Ach ja:
By the way: wer ist eigentlich Gesellschafter der funsurf24? (bitte PN, wenn es jmd weiß)
und damit ziehe ich mich wieder aus dem Thema zurück, von dem ich in der Sache keine Ahnung habe.

P.S.: Ach so! Funsurf24 GmbH = HRB 23834 = avanio Beteiligungsgesellschaft, das ist der Gesellschafter der avanio GmbH & Co. KG (HRA 5933 Dresden), zumindest war das so. Ich glaube, die HRB 23834 müsste so im Januar 2007 umbenannt worden sein (steht sicher im Dresdener handelsregister). Ursprünglich war die funsurf24 GmbH also die Münchner HRB 156067. 
Man suchte damals auch Personal 





> für unser junges Team in Seligenstadt


 (angegeben als Kontaktnummer war die Anfang 2007 zurück gegebene 0800-Hotline der avanio. Aus "Bratislava, Deutschland" kommt vielleicht der Herr D*G*, war der nicht aus CZ/SK?)
Sag ich doch. Sorry, nach zwei Jahren hab ich das nicht mehr alles gleich beieinander.


----------



## Franziska (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Sehe ich das richtig, daß es vor dem 2.8.2005 Avanio garnicht gegeben hat?
Bei wem haben wir uns dann im Juni/Juli eingewählt?
Wurden wir verschoben?
Oder verkauft?


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Franziska schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, daß es vor dem 2.8.2005 Avanio garnicht gegeben hat?
> Bei wem haben wir uns dann im Juni/Juli eingewählt?
> Wurden wir verschoben?
> Oder verkauft?


das wurde längst alles hier gefragt! 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/show...ht=avanio+beteiligungsgesellschaft#post113951

Am 2.8.05 wurde das *eingetragen* - gegründet war die Firma offenbar bereits vorher (als Münchner Vorratsgesellschaft "Magnet 79."  im Auftrag einer Berliner Vorratsfirmen-Firma im März 2005 gegründet. Dann am 2.8. in München gelöscht, umbenannt und als avanio am 3.8.05 in Dresden eingetragen). Ich kenne mich mit Gesellschaftsrecht nicht aus.

Im Juni/Juli konnte sich keiner bei avanio eingewählt haben - das war ja bereits damals Thema. Offenbar aber doch, wenn der Gesellschaftervertrag schon unterzeichnet war oder so (frage einen experten oder suche das hier im Forum raus)

Offenbar klappte das Einwählen bei den Leuten schneller als deren Eintragung ins Handelsregister...

am 2.8. startete offebar die "avanio community"
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=114483#post114483


----------



## Franziska (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Einerseits ist alles glasklar und simpel, andererseits auch furchtbar kompliziert und undurchsichtig.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Franziska schrieb:


> Einerseits ist alles glasklar und simpel, andererseits auch furchtbar kompliziert und undurchsichtig.


eine schöne Umschreibung. Aber jetzt halte ich mich endgültig wieder raus aus dem Thema.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 November 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> das wurde längst alles hier gefragt!
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/show...ht=avanio+beteiligungsgesellschaft#post113951
> 
> Am 2.8.05 wurde das *eingetragen* - gegründet war die Firma offenbar bereits vorher (als Münchner Vorratsgesellschaft "Magnet 79."  im Auftrag einer Berliner Vorratsfirmen-Firma im März 2005 gegründet. Dann am 2.8. in München gelöscht, umbenannt und als avanio am 3.8.05 in Dresden eingetragen). Ich kenne mich mit Gesellschaftsrecht nicht aus.
> ...



Der einzige Gesellschafter der f. GmbH ist seit geraumer Zeit ein schweizerisches Unternehmen. Herr G. ist ebenfalls Schweizer. 

Die sogenannte Umfimierung (durch Gesellschafterbeschluss hätte ein Formwechsel von einer KG in eine GmbH beschlossen werden können, das hat man nicht gemacht) hatte m. E. nur 
den Zweck, dass ein an der a. GmbH & Co. KG Beteiligter nicht mehr namentlich genannt wird. Bei der a. GmbH & Co. KG war Herr R. von der c. GmbH Kommanditist, also Teilhafter. Die Beteiligung lag zwar bei lediglich EUR 45,- zudem hat ein Teilhafter KEINEN Einfluss auf die Firmenpolitik, aber der Name taucht i. Zsh. mit der f. GmbH nun nicht mehr auf.

Gruss
Ralf64


----------



## Trident (3 November 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



rolf76 schrieb:


> Das Amtsgericht muss auch ohne Antrag über die Zulassung der Berufung entscheiden, der Antrag der unterlegenen Partei ist lediglich eine Anregung und bindet das Gericht nicht. Gegen die Nichtzulassung gibt es kein Rechtsmittel.



Gibt es denn keine Nichtzulassungsbeschwerde in der Zivilgerichtsbarkeit ?:roll:


----------



## rolf76 (5 November 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Trident schrieb:


> Gibt es denn keine Nichtzulassungsbeschwerde in der Zivilgerichtsbarkeit ?:roll:


Doch, gegen die Nichtzulassung der Revision gegen ein Berufungsurteil, nicht aber gegen die Nichtzulassung der Berufung.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 November 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Wer etwas mehr über D** G***. und seine Unternehmen (weit über 20 !  alleine in der Schweiz) wissen will, der braucht doch nur das Internet befagen; das Internet gibt auch ausführlich Auskunft darüber, was aus diesen Unternehmen geworden ist, welche Kunden "etwas"  unzufrieden waren und weshalb sowie was aus den Unternehmen schließlich geworden ist. Auch über eine Reihe von gelegentlich mitwirkenden weiteren Gesellschaftern kann man viel erfahren. Selbst ein Porträit vom Verantwortlichen von avanio ist zu finden.


----------



## Ralf64 (8 November 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo Leute,

auf 
http://weblawg.saschakremer.de/2006/07/19/avanionet-zahlen-fur-einen-ungewollten-internetzugang/
steht folgender Beitrag, Zitat:


> "Ich habe gerade mit dem Staatsanwalt in Pirna telefoniert. Er teilte mir mit, dass die Anklage gegen die Firma eigentlich schon im Mai hätte erfolgen sollen. Da aber irgendwelche Nachermittlungen erforderlich waren, die nun abgeschlossen sind, soll es nun recht bald zur Anklageerhebung kommen.
> Der Ausgang des Verfahrens ist insofern von Bedeutung, als bei einer Verurteilung der Firma wegen Betruges zivilrechtlich geltend zu machenden Rückforderungen von Geschädigten dieses Urteil zugrunde gelegt wird."


Zitat Ende.

Schade, dass nicht im Mai die Anklage erhoben wurde, diese hätte allen die befremdlichen Presseinformationen voller Teilwahrheiten, Drohungen gegen "Hintermänner" und den Versuch die Integrität eines Richters öffentlich anzuzweifeln und ihn lächerlich zu machen erspart.

Gruss
Ralf64


----------



## Franziska (8 November 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Wer sollen denn die ominösen "Hintermanner" sein,
gegen die man "In einigen Fällen  jedoch auch in dieser Hinsicht erfolgreich“ gewesen sein will?
Die hätten sich doch hier oder anderweitig zu Wort gemeldet.
Weiß da jemand was?

Oder ist das alles nur leere Drohung?
Ich jedenfalls brauche keine "Hintermänner" um mir eine Meinung über A. und W. zu bilden.


----------



## Ralf64 (8 November 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

]

Ich habe den schönen Satz gelesen, Zitat:"... dass hier wohl einige auf der breiten Strasse Ihrer unerfüllbaren Phantasien wandeln..." Zumal sich die f. GmbH ja den Anschein gibt Strafverfolgungsbehörde zu sein (!) Ich hoffe, dass Ihnen Ihre ganzen Anmaßungen den verdienten Lohn einbringen. Die spinnen sich bei der f. GmbH halt Ihre eigenen "Gesetze" zusammen.

Drohungen gehören doch zum Repertoire des Anwalts und Datenschutzbeauftragten und wer-weiss-was-noch der f. GmbH. Er konnte doch von Anfang an immer nur warnen gegen av. bzw. jetzt f. GmbH (-> Teltarif) etwas zu unternehmen. Verunsicherung und der Versuch der Entmutigung auch und gerade durch den zweifelhaften Wahrheitsgehalt dieser Presseinformationen sind doch Usus.

Erinnert sich noch jemand an FairAd bzw. promio.net? Dort findet man auch einen bekannten Namen. Wie heisst das u. a. bei Anwälten? Syndikat?

Gruss

Ralf64


----------



## Unregistriert (10 November 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



rolf76 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist immer, ob die Anbieter bereit sind, das Geld außergerichtlich zurückzuzahlen. Nach meiner Einschätzung nicht



Auf ein Schreiben meines Anwaltes hin hat Avanio alle aufgeführten und belegten "Mitgliederbeiträge" zurück gezahlt, nicht von "Rechts wegen" sondern nur aus Gründen der unermeßlichen großen "Kulanz" dieses Unternehmens.


----------



## A John (15 November 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

*Die Verbraucherzentrale Berlin wird gegen die Funsurf24 GmbH Klage erheben und bittet betroffene Verbraucher um Unterstützung.*


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 November 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Da wird Seligenstadt eher kichern als zittern. Trotzdem: gut!


----------



## Unregistriert (16 November 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Da wird Seligenstadt eher kichern als zittern. Trotzdem: gut!




Das glaube ich nicht. Die Verbraucherzentrale Berlin kann im Erfolgsfall Gewinnabschöpfung durchsetzen. Hier stehts: http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/uwg_2004/__10.html


----------



## Reducal (16 November 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...kann im Erfolgsfall Gewinnabschöpfung durchsetzen.


Gab´s den Erfolgsfall schon? Und Rechtsmittel werden ja wohl auch noch zu beachten sein.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 November 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Reducal schrieb:


> Gab´s den Erfolgsfall schon?



Die Frage verstehe ich nicht. Die Klage ist ja noch nicht mal eingereicht. Das dauert selbstverständlich. Zu beachten: Verbraucherzentralen haben Erfahrung mit solcher Art Klagen. Und immer wieder - auch spektakuläre - Erfolge. Hier zum Beispiel: http://www.portel.de/nc/nachricht/a...vertragsstrafe-an-verbraucherzentrale-bayern/ Oder ganz frisch: http://www.focus.de/finanzen/news/urteil_aid_139321.html


----------



## Unregistriert (16 November 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ... Die Verbraucherzentrale Berlin kann im Erfolgsfall Gewinnabschöpfung durchsetzen ...



Hmm, wenn da noch was zu holen ist ... .  Die Beträge, die viele Tausende* von "Mitgliedern"  seit mehr als zwei Jahren Monat für Monat an A. bezahlt haben, sind doch längst in die Schweiz abgeflossen. Das Guthaben, welches die GmbH in Deutschland hat, dürfte sich auf den Inhalt des Kaffeekäßchens der Sekretärin in Dresden beschränken. (und darüber darf nur die Sekretärin verfügen ...)

* Zitat (irgendwo stand das mal im INet):  Nach der jährlich durchgeführten ARD/ZDF-Online-Studie waren 2005  37,5 Millionen Erwachsene in Deutschland 'oneline'. Nehmen wir rein hypothetisch an, daß hiervon sich NUR jeder Tausendste Teilnehmer über einen 'Least-Cost-Router' ins Internet einwählen ließ, so wurden zu jener Zeit, da 'Avanio' der billigste Anbieter zu sein schien, ganz automatisch  37.500 Tausend Telefonnummern von 'avanio' gewonnen, deren Besitzern man eine "Mitgliedschaft" unterzuschieben versuchte.
Nehmen wir weiter an, daß bislang über 7.000 Leute dem Gebühreneinzug widersprochen haben, so bleiben rund 30.000 Zahler. Hieraus errechne ich für 'avanio' Jahreseinnahmen von  30.000 x 12 x 4,50 Euro, das macht 1.620.000 Euro; in Worten  "eins-Komma-sechs Millionen"!


----------



## Ralf64 (18 November 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> * Zitat (irgendwo stand das mal im INet):  Nach der jährlich durchgeführten ARD/ZDF-Online-Studie waren 2005  37,5 Millionen Erwachsene in Deutschland 'oneline'. Nehmen wir rein hypothetisch an, daß hiervon sich NUR jeder Tausendste Teilnehmer über einen 'Least-Cost-Router' ins Internet einwählen ließ, so wurden zu jener Zeit, da 'Avanio' der billigste Anbieter zu sein schien, ganz automatisch  37.500 Tausend Telefonnummern von 'avanio' gewonnen, deren Besitzern man eine "Mitgliedschaft" unterzuschieben versuchte.
> Nehmen wir weiter an, daß bislang über 7.000 Leute dem Gebühreneinzug widersprochen haben, so bleiben rund 30.000 Zahler. Hieraus errechne ich für 'avanio' Jahreseinnahmen von  30.000 x 12 x 4,50 Euro, das macht 1.620.000 Euro; in Worten  "eins-Komma-sechs Millionen"!



Hallo zusammen,

Bitte auch noch einmal hier nachlesen:

http://www.test.de/themen/computer-telefon/meldung/-/1591819/1591819/

Auszug aus dem o. g. Link



> Empörung bei Betroffenen
> 
> Betroffen sind vermutlich Hunderttausende von Surfern. Der Smartsurfer vermittelt monatlich rund 600 Millionen Online-Minuten. An den zwei Tagen, die vanio.flexi Top-Einwahl beim Smartsurfer war, haben sich schätzungsweise 800 000 bis eine Million Surfer eingewählt. Viele davon merken erst Monate später, dass ab August 2005 Monat für Monat 4,50 Euro für den Avanio-Internetzugang in der Telefonrechnung stehen. Wahrscheinlich kassiert Avanio insgesamt weit mehr als zehn Millionen Euro an Mitgliedsgebühren von über Smartsurfer vermittelten Internetnutzern. In Foren und Blogs hagelt es wütende Beschwerden. Hunderte von Strafanzeigen gehen bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in Dresden ein.


Ist das unglücklich ausgedrückt oder liegt die Zahl der Geschädigten dann bei etwa 1 Million?

cu

Ralf64


----------



## dvill (18 November 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Nun auch bei Heise.


> Die Rechtsauffassung, dass allein durch die einmalige Anwahl einer Internet-by-Call-Nummer ein Vertrag über einen dauerhaften Internetzugang zustande kommen soll, hält Ronny Jahn von der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin für "Nonsens und rechtlich nicht haltbar. Auf diese Weise kann keine Clubmitgliedschaft zustande kommen und eine monatlichen Zahlungspflicht begründet werden."


----------



## Unregistriert (18 November 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Ralf64 schrieb:


> http://www.test.de/themen/computer-telefon/meldung/-/1591819/1591819/



800.000 bis 1 Million Smartsurfer in jener Zeit. Das heißt ebensoviele Telefonnummern gesammelt; auf einen einzigen Schlag (gleich im ersten Monat)   800.000 mal 4,50 Euro
kassiert ....

Mir wird es ganz schwindlig bei diesen Zahlen! Und viele haben's vermutlich noch immer nicht gemerkt; und die Kuh wird immer noch gemolken...; und die Staatsanwaltschaft arbeitet nun schon über zwei Jahre hart und ausgiebig an der Sache ....  und die Kuh gibt immer noch Milch.

Ja kein Wunder, wenn Herr Rechtsanwalt  xx (und zugleich Datenbaauftragter für A.) so hart für seinen Auftraggeber kämpft. Dieser "Huhn" legt ihm wirklich goldene Eier. 

Ach, was sind die Rechtsanwälte, welche sich für die "Mitglieder" von A. einsetzen, doch für arme Teufel.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 November 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



> Gleichzeitig wurde bekannt: Die Staatsanwaltschaft Dresden wird voraussichtlich Anklage wegen Betrugs erheben. Die Ermittlungen gegen mehrere Verantwortliche sind allerdings noch nicht endgültig abgeschlossen, sagte ein Sprecher der Strafverfolgungsbehörde.


immer noch Gekichere im Bermudadreieck??? Abwarten... Hochmut kommt vor dem Rheinfall...


----------



## greifswald (18 November 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Bin gerade dabei meinen neuen besten Freund, den Mahnbescheid auszufüllen 

Hat jmd die LADUNGSFÄHIGE Anschrift des "Geschäftsführers" der funsurf24 GmbH (d.Gregor) zur Hand?

Die Anschrift der GmbH habe ich schon  (Wallstr. 13, Dresden).

Danke!


----------



## Reducal (19 November 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Die ist in der Schweiz, wird dir demnach nichts nützen.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 November 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



greifswald schrieb:


> Bin gerade dabei meinen neuen besten Freund, den Mahnbescheid auszufüllen
> 
> Hat jmd die LADUNGSFÄHIGE Anschrift des "Geschäftsführers" der funsurf24 GmbH (d.Gregor) zur Hand?
> 
> ...



Ein Antrag auf Erlass eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheids ist unzulässig, wenn der Antragsgegner sich ernsthaft und endgültig geweigert hat zu zahlen. Meist kommt von Funsurf24 GmbH irgendwann die Ansage: Wir zahlen nicht. Er macht auch keinen Sinn. Es wird Widerspruch eingelegt werden. 

Zu bedenken: 



			
				test.de schrieb:
			
		

> Für Betroffene enttäuschendes Fazit: Der Aufwand, die Erstattung von unberechtigten Gebühren gerichtlich zu erzwingen, ist für kleinere Beträge jenseits jeden vernünftigen Verhältnisses. Nicht mal Inhabern einer Rechtsschutzversicherung ist zu empfehlen, ein Verfahren anzustrengen. Sie laufen Gefahr, dass die Versicherung ihnen nach Übernahme der Kosten für die Klage auf Rückzahlung der Avanio-Gebühren kündigt. Opfern von Abzockern bleibt damit nur die Hoffnung auf Gerechtigkeit im Strafverfahren und auf mehr Verbraucherschutz in Zukunft.




So oder so gilt: Die Anschrift des Geschäftsführers ist irrelevant. Klagen, Mahnbescheide usw. gehen an: Funsurf24 GmbH, gesetzlich vertreten durch den Geschäftsführer [ edit]  Geschäftssitz Wallstraße 13, 01067 Dresden.


----------



## Ralf64 (19 November 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo zusammen,

bitte seht zu der o. g. genannten Passage von test.de zur Problematik der Kündigung der Rechtsschutzversicherung auch auf 
http://weblawg.saschakremer.de/2006/07/19/avanionet-zahlen-fur-einen-ungewollten-internetzugang/
Beitrag 208 nach.
Hier schreibt die Stiftung Warentest selber. Beitrag 207 greift dies ebenfalls auf.
Die Äusserung auf
http://www.test.de/themen/computer-telefon/meldung/-/1591819/1591819/
war natürlich Wasser auf die Mühlen der av. und wurde gleich in eine dreiste
"Presseinformation" verwoben.

cu

Ralf64


----------



## schwafelkopp (19 November 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Auf ein Schreiben meines Anwaltes hin hat Avanio alle aufgeführten und belegten "Mitgliederbeiträge" zurück gezahlt, nicht von "Rechts wegen" sondern nur aus Gründen der unermeßlichen großen "Kulanz" dieses Unternehmens.



Nabend Leute,
ich Idiot habe über 2 Jahre für eine nicht bestehende avanio-Mitgliedschaft bezahlt. Insgesamt fast 110 EURO!!!! Habe leider nichts bemerkt, weil ich die T-Com-Rechnungen zu lax kontrolliert habe. Auf mein Schreiben an avanio kam jetzt ein Kulanzangebot in Höhe von 15 EURO. 
Kennt jemand einen guten RA, der den Fall für mich in die richtige Richtung lenkt?


----------



## sascha (19 November 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



schwafelkopp schrieb:


> Nabend Leute,
> ich Idiot habe über 2 Jahre für eine nicht bestehende avanio-Mitgliedschaft bezahlt. Insgesamt fast 110 EURO!!!! Habe leider nichts bemerkt, weil ich die T-Com-Rechnungen zu lax kontrolliert habe. Auf mein Schreiben an avanio kam jetzt ein Kulanzangebot in Höhe von 15 EURO.
> Kennt jemand einen guten RA, der den Fall für mich in die richtige Richtung lenkt?



http://www.computerbetrug.de/service-und-kontaktinformationen/rechtsanwaelte/


----------



## Ralf64 (23 November 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo zusammen,

heute habe ich Post von der Polizeidirektion Dresden erhalten.
Damit ist wohl eine weitere Runde an Zeugenbefragungen eingeläutet.
Spätester Rücksendetermin ist der 21.12.2007.
Dem komme ich selbstverständlich nach.
Wie schreibt ein hier bekannter Anwalt auf seiner Homepage? Keep smiling!

Gruss

Ralf64


----------



## Ralf64 (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Ralf64 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> heute habe ich Post von der Polizeidirektion Dresden erhalten.
> Damit ist wohl eine weitere Runde an Zeugenbefragungen eingeläutet.
> ...



So, Unterlagen werden heute nach Dresden geschickt. Wie gut wenn man ordentlich die alten Telefonrechnungen gesammelt hat. Keep smiling :-D


----------



## grrr! (19 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo,

kann mir jemand die (Netto-) Beträge sagen, die in den verschiedenen Zeitabschnitten von aviano/callando eingezogen wurden? Seit Oktober 2007 sind es ja wohl 4,39 € pro Monat, davor 4,50 € (wie ich in verschiedenen Foren gelesen habe).

Ich habe leider kaum noch Telekomrechnungen aufgehoben und bin laut Anruf bei aviano dort seit Juni 2005 "Mitglied". Ich will eine Rückforderung an aviano stellen und möchte die Beträge rekonstruieren.

Wenn mir niemand durchgehend die Beträge seit Juni 2005 sagen kann, dann kennen vielleicht mehrere Leute Beträge, die jeweils in einem Zeitabschnitt eingezogen wurden.

Danke im voraus für eure Infos!


grrr!


----------



## Franziska (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Da fehlen mir die Worte!

http://www.avanio.de/service/pdf/Presseinformation_funsurf24_19-12-2007.pdf


----------



## Franziska (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



			
				funsurf24 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Amtsgericht Dresden hat die Klagen inzwischen reihenweise abgewiesen [...].
> [...]
> In sehr vielen Fällen seien einsichtige Kläger allerdings einer
> Klageabweisung durch Rücknahme ihrer Klagen zuvorgekommen.



Wer der Deutschen Sprache einigermaßen mächtig ist, dürfte erkennen, daß das Nonsens ist.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



> Den enttäuschten Klägern und ihren Rechtsschutzversicherungen empfahl er, über die Möglichkeit nachzudenken, gegenüber den Initiatoren
> der Kampagne Regressansprüche anzumelden.


 Des Pudels Kern?


----------



## grrr! (30 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Worüber ich mir noch viel mehr den Kopf zerbreche, als daß von hunderttausenden von Opfern ein paar sich vor Gericht durchsetzen oder auch nicht:

Was kann man dagegen machen, daß hunderttausende weiterhin jeden Monat ihre 4,39 € netto zu Avanio rüberpumpen und jeden Tag noch ein paar tausend dazukommen?

Wie kann man denen für die Zukunft die Suppe versalzen?

Die ganzen Fernsehbeiträge und die Veröffentlichungen der Verbraucherzentrale - was haben die gebracht? Von den hunderttausenden von Betroffenen haben vielleicht ein paar tausend bei Avanio gekündigt, na und?

Ich frage inzwischen in meinem Bekanntenkreis herum, wer mit dem Smart Surfer oder einem anderen Least-Cost-Router ins Internet geht.  Aber was bringt das, vielleicht noch einen oder zwei die bei Avanio aussteigen.

Das Avanio-System ist anscheinend aus deren Sicht sehr gut durchdacht und beruht darauf, daß man auf seiner Telekomrechnung, wenn man einen Least-Cost-Router wie den Smart Surfer benützt, jedesmal 5 bis 10 Anbieter mit ihren krummen Beträgen sieht.

Und die Anbieterfirmen, die in der Telekomrechnung aufgeführt sind, tauchen hier mit ihren Firmennamen auf und nicht mit dem Namen des Tarifs, den der Smart Surfer nennt.

Selbst ich - schwer mißtrauisch - habe keinen Nerv, mir parallel zum Smart Surfer jede Minute Internetzugang samt dazugehörigem Tarif/Anbieter per Strichliste zu notieren und am Monatsende mit der Telekomrechnung abzugleichen.

Und wer, wie ich, inzwischen seit einem Jahr eine DSL-Flatrate hat und gleichzeitig Call-by-call telefoniert, hat immer noch jeden Monat ein paar Fremdanbieter auf der Telekomrechnung, in deren Kleckerbeträgen sich die Avanio-Euros verstecken können.

Und die Avanios - Respekt, die Herrschaften - sind so klug, nicht mit 20 € monatlich hinzulangen, sondern heimlich still und leise kleine krumme Eurobeträge zusammenzuscharren. Wenn man das hunderttausendfach macht, kann man auch davon satt werden.

Und wenn es auf welchem Weg auch immer erreicht würde, daß massenweise Internet-by-Call-Nutzer auf ihren Telekom-Rechnungen nach 'Avanio' Ausschau halten, können die Avanios eben ihren Firmennamen ändern und ihr Konzept ein bißchen variieren.

Und das Konzept funktioniert, ohne dem Opfer Software wie einen Dialer unterzuschieben!

Mir persönlich bleibt nur der Trost, daß meine Telekomrechnung ab sofort 5 € niederiger ausfällt.


grrr!


----------



## Ralf64 (31 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo,

zu dieser letzten "Presseinformation".
Mir stellt sich immer die Frage, von welcher "Kampagne" da die Rede ist. Und wieso bricht die zusammen? 
Bei geschätzten 1.000.000.000 Mitgliedern wieder Willen gibt es 11, Elf (!) Zivilgerichtsurteile die rechtskräftig sind. Ich unterstelle mal, dass das wenigstens der Wahrheit entspricht. Setzten wir das mal ins Verhältnis zu den "Mitgliedern", lohnt sich nicht einmal eine prozentuale Darstellung.

Im nächsten Teil der Presseinformation werden alle Prozess-Gegner (Zitat:"... später mit einer fadenscheinigen, oftmals frei erfunden Begründung...") als Lügner (!) dargestellt.

Dann kommt ein echter Hammer: "... wer im zugesandte Schreiben oder E-Mails ignoriere ..."
Welche Schreiben? Welche E-Mails? Ich habe nie ein Schreiben bzgl. ein Mitgliedschaft erhalten.

Dann kommt noch der Hinweis auf den angeblich höflichen Umgang. Das muss jeder selber entscheiden, ob er den Umgangston als "höflich" erachtet.

Geschlossen wird dann mit der Empfehlung an die "enttäuschten Kläger" die weiter oben noch mehr oder weniger deutlich der Lüge bezichtigt wurden, irgendwelche sog. "Rädelsführer der Kampagne" in Regress zu nehmen. Also Zwietracht unter den Geschädigten säen und zugucken wie die sich gegenseitig fertig machen. Wie soll das denn funktionieren? Vielleicht ein neuer Paragraph der Zivilprozessordnung? Wer ein Zivilverfahren anstrengt und vor Gericht unterliegt hat das Recht jeden x-beliebigen unter - dann tatsächlich - fadenscheinigen Gründen in Regress zu nehmen. Hat man sich das so vorzustellen? Ich bin absoluter Rechtslaie. Mein - hoffentlich - gesunder Menschenverstand kann solchen abstrusen Argumentationen nicht folgen.
Vielleicht kommt eine Reaktion von jemandem der sich in der Materie besser auskennt? Ich sage hierfür schon einmal Danke.

Gruss

Ralf64


----------



## Ralf64 (31 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Ralf64 schrieb:


> Bei geschätzten 1.000.000.000 Mitgliedern wieder Willen



Gemeint ist natürlich 1.000.000 Mitglieder wider Willen.

Gruss

Ralf64


----------



## Franziska (3 Februar 2008)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

hier mal was zur Begründung der Klageabweisungen:

http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2008/kw05/s28714.html

Offenbar konnten in der Verhandlung die Einzahlungsquittungen / Bankbelege nicht vorgelegt werden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Februar 2008)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



> Inzwischen hat auch die Verbraucherzentrale Berlin vor dem Amtsgericht Dresden Klage gegen die funsurf24 eingereicht, um gegen das Geschäftsmodell der funsurf24 vorzugehen. (...)
> Gleichzeitig *sammelt die Verbraucherzentrale Berlin weiterhin entsprechende Telefonrechnungen und Korrespondenz mit dem Anbieter von Betroffenen, auch um einen Anhaltspunkt zu erhalten, wie viele Internetnutzer eigentlich unbewusst in eine avanio-Clubmitgliedschaft gerutscht sind und dafür Geld gezahlt haben.* Das könnte ihrer Aussage nach für ein mögliches späteres Gewinnabschöpfungsverfahren eine Rolle spielen.


Also, liebe Betroffenen von Dresden bis Seligenstadt - meldet Euch alle! (viele haben ja evtl. noch Kontaktdaten anderer Betroffener)


----------



## Ralf64 (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Still ruht der See?


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Über den Seligenstädter Sümpfen herrscht Ruhe... und ein leicht modriger Gestank...
Leider...


----------



## flower70 (17 Juni 2008)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo Leute,

bin seit ein paar Wochen DSL Nutzer. Vorher analog via Modem + Smartsurfer. Was soll ich sagen ... 
Habe bei aviano reklamiert bzw. sämtliche Beträge zurück gefordert und postwendend heute folgende 08/15 Nachricht erhalten: (s.u.)

Hoffentlich ziehen möglichst viele Geschädigte die Verfahren durch, damit denen endlich der A... auf Grundeis geht :wall:



> Sehr geehrter Herr [ edit] ,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Mail.
> 
> ...


----------



## Havoc (20 Juni 2008)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallo an alle!
Bin neu hier. Durch dieses Problem wurde ich auf's Forum aufmerksam.
Ich schließe mich Flower an - seid Dezember DSL Nutzer und wie überall beschrieben das gleiche Problem -> plötzlich ins Auge gefasst. Über 2 Jahre ungewolltes, weil unwissentlich, Mitglied. Habe ungefähr die gleiche email bekommen als Antwort auf folgenden Brief:



> ***** 18. April 2008
> *****
> *****
> 
> ...


 

Dann war auch schon schluss. Die denken man geht nicht rechtlich dagegen vor, was ich mir aber auch ersparen wollte. War so wütend danach, einfach [.......] zu werden:wall:. Ich weis auch nicht wie man solch einen [.......] aufhalten kann oder was ich dazu beitragen könnte, würde mich aber freuen wenn ich helfen kann.

MfG!


----------



## dvill (23 November 2008)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

test.de - Avanio-Internet-Abzocke - Meldungen - Steuern + Recht - Tests + Themen - Stiftung Warentest


> In der Avanio-Affäre um die zum Teil jahrelange Zahlung von Telefongebühren nach Interneteinwahlen an zwei Tagen im Juni 2005 naht nach über drei Jahren der finale Showdown. Die Staatsanwaltschaft Dresden hat eine Anklage wegen Betrugs in 416 Fällen vorbereitet. Außerdem verhandelt das Landgericht Dresden im Januar über eine Klage der Verbraucherzentrale Berlin.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 November 2008)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



> *Wie es weitergehen soll, prüft jetzt die Staatsanwaltschaft. In den nächsten Wochen will sie entscheiden, ob sie Anklage tatsächlich zurücknimmt und nunmehr beim Landgericht erhebt oder ob sie auf dem Verfahren beim Amtsgericht besteht.*


Alea iacta est - aber was 'raus kommt, weiß man nicht.


----------



## Reducal (23 November 2008)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Alea iacta est - aber was 'raus kommt, weiß man nicht.


Oh doch, wenn die Anklage zugelassen wird, ist der Fall eigentlich schon so gut wie entschieden - zum Nachteil des/der Beschuldigten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 November 2008)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



Reducal schrieb:


> Oh doch, wenn die Anklage zugelassen wird, ist der Fall eigentlich schon so gut wie entschieden - zum Nachteil des/der Beschuldigten.


Aber genau das ist ja noch nicht entschieden, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Und selbst wenn: Eine Bewährungsstrafe für den tschechischen Schweizer? Der lacht sich doch kaputt. Und das Geld haben die in S***stadt in der Portokasse. Der Depp könnte der andere sein, wenn es derjenige ist, den ich vermute. Aufgrund seiner Vorgeschichte (ich erinnere mal ans call****portal...) wäre er nicht wirklich zu bedauern.
Wenn wirklich der DG vor Gericht erscheint, würde ich einen Tag Urlaub erwägen... Und diese Geschichte mit dem Portal grabe ich bis dahin noch einmal aus...


----------



## Reducal (23 November 2008)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Welche StA prüft das Verfahren eigentlich, die Dresdener?


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 November 2008)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Lies doch mal selber - man hat mir das Zitat hioer gekürzt 
test.de - Avanio-Internet-Abzocke - Meldungen - Steuern + Recht - Tests + Themen - Stiftung Warentest

Das AG will das nicht machen, jetzt muß die Staatsanwaltschaft sehen, was sie tun.


> Jahrelang ermittelt ein Staatsanwalt in der Pirnaer Außenstelle der Dresdner Strafverfolgungsbehörde. (...) Am Ende entscheidet der Beamte, die heute 27 und 32 Jahre alten Avanio-Verantwortlichen wegen gewerbsmäßigen Betrugs in 416 Fällen beim Amtsgericht Dresden anzuklagen. Zuständig ist dort ein Strafrichter. (...) Die Avanio-Aktenberge sind für sein Dezernat eine gewaltige Belastung. Nach einer ersten Prüfung der Anklage schickt er die Akten zurück. Die Staatsanwaltschaft soll Anklage beim Landgericht erheben, findet er. (...) Wie es weitergehen soll, prüft jetzt die Staatsanwaltschaft. In den nächsten Wochen will sie entscheiden, ob sie Anklage tatsächlich zurücknimmt und nunmehr beim Landgericht erhebt oder ob sie auf dem Verfahren beim Amtsgericht besteht.


Ich hoffe, dies ist jetzt als Zitat ok, sonst kann ich Dir das Lesen des Artikels nicht ersparen


----------



## sonnemond74 (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Hallöchen - dann gesell ich mal in den Kreis der Geschädigten...
Ich habe heute vormittag erst so allmählich mitbekommen, dass was nicht stimmt, als ich nach nunmehr erfolgter Kündigung bei der Telekom überraschenderweise wieder eine Rechnung erhielt, in der bei den Call-by-call-Anbietern jemand bis 5.1.09 was berechnete, obwohl seit dem 19.12.08 schon keine DFÜ-Verbindung mehr bestand...Ich rief dort an, erfuhr von dem hier diskutierten "rechmäßigen" Vertrag - die Fuzzies dort in der sogenannten Kundenhotline waren höchst unfreundlich, ließen mich teilweise nicht einmal zu Wort kommen, boten "kulanterweise" eine "Kündigung per sofort" an, eine Kulanzgutschrift von 15 EUR lehnte ich ab, da bei mir bereits seit 2005 abgebucht wird !!! Risiko, aber ich erhoffe mit eine höhere Erstattung ! 
Sobald sie im Gespräch nicht weiterkamen, bzw. ich weiterdiskutierte, beendeten sie das Gespräch - Namen hab ich mir alle notiert !
Im Übrigen habe ich mit dem Abrechnungsunternehmen Telecom GmbH eher positve Erfahrung gesammelt - diese sind wohl nur für die Abrechnung beauftragt - sie war sehr verständnisvoll und gab mir sogar von sich aus die zuständige Postfachadresse ! (werde trotzdem per FAX mit Sendenachweis schicken!)
Verbraucherzentrale suche ich morgen auf, Anzeige werde ich definitiv auch erstatten ! Und dann bin ich mal gespannt auf den Ausgang des Urteils am 21.1.09 !!! 
Die Textempfehlung unter der test.de-Seite ist hoffentlich erstmal ausreichend um mich für die Zukunft abzusichern- eine Rückerstattung zu einem guten Prozentsatz wäre hier optimal. Auf den Rest würde ich verzichten -das halten meine Nerven nicht aus...
Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob ich die aktuellen Beträge sperren lassen soll von der Telekom - würden die auch tun -die waren im Übrigen auch sehr 
hilfreich ! Nur sind sie wohl leider gemäß Bundesnetzagentur verpflichtet, selbst derartige Unternehmen weiterhin als "Mitabbucher" zuzulassen !! Für mich nicht nachvollziehbar !
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit "weiteren Schritten" von avanio ? Mahnungen ? Inkassoversuche ? Mahnbescheid ?


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Dieser Grundsatzartikel befasst sich mit Konflikten bei der Abrechnung von Mehrwertdiensten:

Bei Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug - Grundsatzartikel:
Telefonrechnung zu hoch - Einspruch nach 0137 oder 0900-Betrug: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Wenn ein Mahnbescheid kommt:
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Reducal (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



sonnemond74 schrieb:


> ....da bei mir bereits seit 2005 abgebucht wird





sonnemond74 schrieb:


> Anzeige werde ich definitiv auch erstatten !


....für eine Sache, die schon über drei Jahre auf dem Buckel hat? Hier kann man ganz klar empfehlen - lass den Unsinn! Konzentriere dich besser auf die zivile Streitsache, Polizei und StA werden weder dir noch den Verantwortlichen des betr. Unternehmens beihelfen können. Erschwerend für dich kommt ohnehin dazu, dass du anscheinend deine Rechnungen selbst über drei Jahre hinweg nicht hinreichend geprüft hattest.


----------



## sonnemond74 (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

dem muss ich mal klar widersprechen...ich prüfe sehr wohl meine Abrechnung, ich vergleiche sie aber nicht ! Ich habe mich bis 19.12. jahrelang über Call-by-call eingewählt und mindestens 5-10 verschiedene Teilbeträge auf meiner Telekomabrechnung gehabt - ich habe geprüft, ob die Einzelbeträge bzw. die Summe plausibel ist - mehr geht doch gar nicht ! Und da der Betrag von avanio immer eine krumme Zahl war und im niedrigen Bereich angesiedelt war, war es ok. Hätte ich die Rechnungen verglichen, wäre es unter Umständen aufgefallen ! Zumal aber auch bei avanio mal für einen, mal für 2 Monate (anderer Betrag) und vor der MwSt-Änderung auch eine anderer Betrag war ! M.e.ist es hier sehr schwer festzustellen, dass genau dieser Anbieter sich als schwarzes Schaf unter die anderen gesellt hat !

Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass die Tarifnamen aus dem Smart Surfer nicht unbedingt identisch mit den Abrechnungsunternehmen sind bzw. meist nicht aufgeführt werden - es ist echt kaum prüfbar !

Oder wie hätte ich das feststellen sollen ?


----------



## Reducal (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



sonnemond74 schrieb:


> Oder wie hätte ich das feststellen sollen ?


Tja, das ist jetzt dein Problem, das allenfalls durch ein ziviles Gericht geklärt werden könnte. Ich wollte mit meinem vorherigen Posting nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass das die Strafverfolger nicht können, zumal das nicht deren Aufgabe ist.


----------



## sonnemond74 (17 Januar 2009)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Nee, das ist ja schon klar - sind ja schließlich auch 2 verschiedene Dinge - zivil-und strafrechtliche Maßnahmen zu ergreifen.

Ich dachte nur, es wäre besser, die vorhandene Klage evtl. mit zu stützen, zumal ich sämtliche Unterlagen im Original noch habe...(3 Jahre Verjährungsfrist bei Forderungen, ich weiß) - viele trauen sich ja auch nicht, meinte die Dame der Verbraucherzentrale...aber wenn man nicht zumindest versucht, denen das Handwerk zu legen, ist das doch ein Freibrief !...

Ich habe erstmal ein Schreiben aufgesetzt - mal gucken, was kommt...

hat denn nun jemand Erfahrungen, wie weit avanio und Konsorten mit Mahnverfahren, Drohungen oä gehen ?


----------



## dvill (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Funsurf24 GmbH (avanio GmbH ) verpflichtet sich zur Rückzahlung [Recht für Verbraucher von J. Geburtig]


> Die Verbraucherzentrale ist gegen diese Form der unerwünschten Mitgliedschaft gerichtlich vorgegangen und hat die Funsurf24 GmbH im Dezember 2007 auf Unterlassung verklagt.
> 
> Im Rahmen der mündlichen Verhandlung hat sich die Funsurf24 GmbH vor dem Landgericht Dresden am 21.01.2009 dazu verpflichtet, bei Verbrauchern - die den Tarif "vanio.flexi" im Juni 2005 über den "Smartsurfer" genutzt haben - *in der Zukunft keine Gebühren mehr einzuziehen und für die Vergangenheit bei Vorlage der entsprechenden Belege die Hälfte der bereits eingezogenen Gebühren zu erstatten.*
> 
> Die Verbraucherzentrale rät allen Verbrauchern, die im Juni 2005 den "Smartsurfer" von web.de genutzt haben, ihre Telefonrechnung zu überprüfen und zu schauen, ob dort ein "avanio Internetzugang" abgerechnet wird.


----------



## schwafelkopp (20 Februar 2009)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Ich weiss nicht, ob man sich über den Vergleich freuen oder ärgern sollte. Zumal der Vergleich nur die Verbraucher berücksichtigt, die sich in der Zeit vom 10.06. bis 20.06.2005 in den Tarif vanio.flexi eingewählt haben. Daraus ergibt sich für mich die Frage, warum dieses kleine Zeitfenster gewählt wurde, obwohl es erst mit dem 01.08.2005 zur Umstellung der AGB und damit verbunden zur Einführung einer Grundgebühr kam. Also hätten doch eigentlich alle Nutzer, die sich bis Ende Juli 2005 über einen Low-Cost-Router in den Tarif “vanio.flexi” eingewählt haben, im Vergleich berücksichtigt werden müssen?


----------



## webwatcher (9 April 2009)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Die Tricks der Telefonanbieter - Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger


> Spotbillige Lockangebote können für Verbraucher zum Reinfall werden. Viele Anbieter erhöhen die Preise über Nacht ohne Vorankündigung um ein Vielfaches.
> ....
> Denn unseriöse Anbieter verteuern die Preise plötzlich drastisch und ohne Vorwarnung. 0,3 Cent pro Surfminute - so warb die Firma Avivo Internet GmbH vor einiger Zeit für ihren Tarif 1-2 Online Spezial. Im Preisvergleich von Europas größtem Fachblatt „Computerbild“ landete das Angebot ganz vorne. Wer die Einwahlnummer 01919-3561 als Netzwerkverbindung auf seinem Computer einrichtete, kam supergünstig ins weltweite Datennetz. Doch über Nacht setzte Avivo den Tarif auf fast fünf Cent pro Minute hoch - eine Preissteigerung um mehr als 1500 Prozent.


sonderlich aktuell ist der Bericht nicht. Das Thema beginnt hier bereits im Jahr 2005...


----------



## Franziska (25 August 2009)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Habe heute  ein Schreiben der Staatsanwaltschaft Dresden erhalten.


> im Ermttlungsverfahren 148 Js 56303/05 wurde gegen die verantwortlichen der Firma Avanio (jetzt funsurf24)
> Anklage zum Amtsgericht Dresden wegen gewerbsmäßigen Betruges erhoben.


 
Ein weiteres Verfahren wurde vorläufig eingestellt.


----------



## set_ (4 September 2009)

*Klage von NEXNET erhalten ( Benutzernamenänderung Callando, Zeugen gesucht)*

Guten Tag,

  ich gehöre zu den Callando geschädigten Usern. Ich habe im Jahr 2007 von April bis Mitte Juni Internet by Call der Callando Internet GmbH (01075 Telecom) genutzt. Mit den sicherlich bekannten Folgen. Bei mir standen anstatt der üblichen 15,- bis 20,- Euro Internetkosten plötzlich 250,- und dann noch einmal 64,- Euro auf der Telefonrechnung.

  Da ich den Betrag natürlich nicht bezahlt habe, lief  das üblich Prozedere ab. Ich habe jetzt eine Klage der Firma NEXNET, vertreten durch die Rechtsanwälte Bussek & Mendgede, 
  am Hals.

  Für einen gerichtsfesten Nachweiß der Vorgehensweise der Callando Internet GmbH suche ich nun Zeugen, die mich in meiner Verteidigung unterstützen können. Im speziellen geht es um  den Nachweiß, dass die Benutzernamenänderung des gültigen Tarifes vor dem Ablauf 
  der Preisgarantie stattfand.

  In meinem Fall handelte es sich um den Tarif CallandoNET Five mit dem Benutzernamen netfive, der vor Ablauf der Preisgarantie in netfive5 geändert wurde. Gleiches passierte auch mit den Tarifen CallandoNET Two und CallandoNET Three.

  Es geht mir wie gesagt nur um eine schriftliche Betätigung, dass der Benutzername vor Ablauf der Preisgarantie erfolgte (in meinem Fall bis 30. Juni). Des weiteren wäre es gut, wenn mir jemand noch einmal die vorgefertigten E-Mail von Callando zukommen lassen kann, die von besagter Firma nach dem Widerspruch gegen die Rechnung verschickt wur-
  de. Ich kann mich noch an eine Mail erinnern, in der mir mitgeteilt wurde, dass der Tarif CallandoNET Five an Kimsurf.de verkauft wurde. Leider habe ich meinen kompletten 
  E-Mailverkehr aus dem Jahr 2007 durch eine dumme Sache verloren.

  Der Prozesse findet beim Amtsgericht in 15517 Fürstenwalde statt. Das liegt östlich von Berlin. Da zuerst ein schriftliches Verfahren nach § 495a ZPO angestrebt wird, reicht eine schriftliche Aussage. Wie genau die Aussehen sollte, werde ich noch recherchieren. Evt. anfallende Kosten werde ich nach Absprache übernehmen.

  Alles weiter – Hilfe, Ratschläge oder die Bereitschaft mir als Zeuge zu Verfügung zu stehen
  Bitte unter.

  ****

  Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, Mathias


----------



## set_ (4 September 2009)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Da meine angegebene E-Mail Adresse gelöscht wurde, bitte ein kurze Mitteilung per PM. 

Gruß, Mathias


----------



## Teleton (4 September 2009)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



> Ich habe jetzt eine Klage der Firma NEXNET, vertreten durch die Rechtsanwälte Bussek & Mendgede, am Hals


Da bist Du nicht der Einzige, die scheinen mehrere Schaufeln "Callandoumstellung" anhängig gemacht zu haben. Zu dem Thema gibt es ja viele Berichte im Internet, die man dem gericht zur Einstimmung präsentieren könnte z.B. hier:
Warnung: Abzocke bei Internet-Tarif von Callando.net - News - COMPUTER BILD


> Für einen gerichtsfesten Nachweiß der Vorgehensweise der Callando Internet GmbH suche ich nun Zeugen, die mich in meiner Verteidigung unterstützen können. Im speziellen geht es um den Nachweiß, dass die Benutzernamenänderung des gültigen Tarifes vor dem Ablauf
> der Preisgarantie stattfand.


Wie ist der Tarif denn überhapt Vertragsinhalt geworden, wenn die Einwahlnummer von mehreren Anbietern genutzt wurde? Nen Anscheinsbeweis gibt es ja nicht, wenn der Tarif vom Anbieter frei festgelegt werden kann.

Statt einem Zeugen zu suchen solltest Du lieber einen Anwalt der sich in solchen Sachen auskennt beauftragen. Wenn Du gewinnst bekommst Du die Kosten erstattet, wenn Du unterliegst kommt es auf die paar Euro mehr auch nicht mehr an.


Hier noch die Presseerklärungen von Callando zum Tarif
http://www.computerbild.de/artikel/...e-beim-Tarif-_Callando.Net-Five_-1336410.html


----------



## set_ (4 September 2009)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



> Statt einem Zeugen zu suchen solltest Du lieber einen Anwalt der sich in solchen Sachen auskennt beauftragen.



na zeig mir mal einen, der bei einem Streitwert von ca. 350 Euro in dem Fall aktiv werden will.


----------



## Teleton (6 September 2009)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Bei wievielen Anwälten bist Du mit der Sache schon abgeblitzt? 
Klar bei ca 130,- wird keiner begeistert "Hier" schreien, aber können Dir die Verbraucherzentralen keinen "Überzeugungstäter"vermitteln?

Bis wann musst Du gegenüber dem Gericht reagiert haben?


----------



## set_ (6 September 2009)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Ich habe bis jetzt bei zwei Anwälten in der Sache vorgesprochen. Beide haben "dankend" abgelehnt.

In der Verbraucherzentrale (Königs Wusterhausen) waren die Namen Callando oder Nexnet unbekannt? Der Anwalt der dort die Beratung gemacht hat, hat mir erklärt das bei einemso geringen Streitwert es schwierig wird einen Anwalt zu finden. Einzige Möglichkeit, ich vereinbare mit dem Anwalt noch ein Zusatzhonorar (ca. 200 - 300,- Euro).

Da es erst mal ein schriftliches Verfahren ist, hat er mir angeboten mit meiner Klageerwiderung noch einmal bei im vorstellig zu werden.Das werde ich auch tun, wenn ich kein passenden Anwalt finde.

Jetzige Frist zu Äußerung ist der 23. September, der Antrag auf Fristverlängerung ist aber schon unterwegs.


----------



## webwatcher (6 September 2009)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*



set_ schrieb:


> .Das werde ich auch tun, wenn ich kein passenden Anwalt finde.
> .


Vielleicht ist hier jemand dabei 
Rechtsanwälte: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## set_ (10 November 2009)

*AW: Avanio, Callando und die 019351515 Teil 3*

Aus gegebenen Anlass will ich mal wieder melden. Auch in meinem Fall habe die Bussek und Mengede die Klage zurückgezogen! )

Scheinbar haben sie eingesehen, daß sie sich auf sehr dünnem Eis bewegen um die Forderungen von Callando eintreiben zu können. 

Einen Anwalt habe ich überings nicht bemüht, eine Aufzählung der Fakten und generelle in Frage stellen der vorgelegten Beweises (Einzelverbindungsnachweis von Nexnet) haben zum Stimmungswechsel gereicht.

Also lasst euch von den Rechtsverdrehern nicht einschüchtern, die haben nichts verwertbares in der Hand.

PS: Danke nochmal an alle die mich mit Material unterstützt haben.


----------

